# Hermes in print



## HiHeels

I know there is a french vogue issue floating around out there with an article on Hermes - and i love love love when i catch one of their purses in one of my magazines.  If anyone else would be interested, we could try to post pics or mentions of hermes in magazines or papers here.  I got my sept. vogue au today.  i was flipping the pages and found the paris bombay on page 85 at the top of the list of "the latest pedigree bags":
"Paris Bombay leather handbag, inspired by traditional doctors' bags, in three sizes, from $4,845" (AU) 

the pic isn't very strong, with text over it (how could they!) but i will try to post it tomorrow if i can.


----------



## HiHeels

a small, teeny, tiny mention of hermes (sorry, no pics), and, more prominently, VB

Telegraph | Fashion | You've been WAGGED!


----------



## dianagrace

That was an interesting article but, in my opinion, a little harsh on Victoria Beckham.  I don't always care for the way VB dresses but I have never considered her the "wrong kind of person" to carry Hermes and Chanel.  I have always thought she was an attractive young woman and never considered her trashy (though sometimes she is a little tacky but I think we all have those days) and I think the bags look lovely on her.


----------



## HiHeels

it's from a UK paper - they are very harsh.  they seem to have the motto, if you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen.


----------



## Grands Fonds

dianagrace said:
			
		

> That was an interesting article but, in my opinion, a little harsh on Victoria Beckham. I don't always care for the way VB dresses but I have never considered her the "wrong kind of person" to carry Hermes and Chanel. I have always thought she was an attractive young woman and never considered her trashy (though sometimes she is a little tacky but I think we all have those days) and I think the bags look lovely on her.


 
I agree, I like VB, but I cringe when I see L.Lo and the Olsens carrying Hermes.......sorry, I sound like SUCH a snob, but they look so....well......grotty!!!!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Dead grotty!  (using my best Liverpudlian accent)


----------



## dianagrace

Kristie.F said:
			
		

> I cringe when I see L.Lo and the Olsens carrying Hermes.......sorry, I sound like SUCH a snob, but they look so....well......grotty!!!!!


 
I agree with you, I do not care for any of these girls I don't like the Hilton girls either.


----------



## Ms. Twilly

dianagrace said:
			
		

> I agree with you, I do not care for any of these girls I don't like the Hilton girls either.


The good news is that (I think) Lohan and Hilton have such fickle taste - they'll move onto something else... VB on the otherhand seems to have a certain amount of style that the others lack.


----------



## Grands Fonds

^agreed!


----------



## Grands Fonds

Here's a pic of our lovely MD, Karin Upton-Baker in her office upstairs at Hermes Sydney...isn't she lovely?

source: Australian VOGUE August 2006.


----------



## pinkish_love

^^^ Whats that bag next to her.. the camel one?? name and price if anyone knows? it looks perfect as a travel bag.


----------



## S'Mom

Oh!  She's lovely!  Such style and what I wouldn't give to work in her office for one day!!!!!


----------



## Wafaya

great thread! I've saved many articles and pics of Hermes bags.. I will try to scan and post them soon.


----------



## gigi leung

This article appeared in Singapore's Straits Times on *Feb 16, 2004*. The prices are in S$. Some of the details are out-dated - e.g. Bottega now have their own store in Singapore. Enjoy!  


*THE NEXT BAG THING*
*by Lionel Seah*

JEWELLERY designer Jaime Choo loves bags.

But it is only the super expensive Birkin bag from French fashion house Hermes that tickles her fancy. We're talking about $10,000 bags. And that's the cheapest version. The exorbitant price tag and an average two-year waiting list worldwide haven't stopped her from snapping up five Birkins from stores here and in Los Angeles. She has spent about $50,000 on them since 2002.

A 35cm-wide Hermes (pronounced air-mess) Birkin can cost anything from $10,000 if it is made in calf leather to $30,000 in crocodile leather. 'It's the Rolls-Royce of bags,' says Ms Choo, 29. 'It is roomy and I like its quality, workmanship and rarity.' Financial adviser Ponz Foo, 28, is also not fazed by the price tag. Impressed by the care and attention to detail which the 157-year-old family-owned French brand pays to its products, she has since spent $20,000 on two Birkins.

The women are not alone in their obsession with the Hermes Birkin. One Singaporean woman, who refuses to be named or interviewed, owns more than 80 Birkins. Sources tell LifeStyle that her Birkins are kept in their individual dust bags which sit inside signature Hermes orange boxes. Pasted on each box is a Polaroid photograph of the bag inside, for easy identification.

Her babies are stored in a specially designed, air-conditioned 20-sq m room - about a quarter of the size of a four-room HDB flat. It is estimated that she paid a mind-blowing $1 million for them.

*Baby beginnings*

THE Birkin is not a new creation. It has its roots in 1984, when Hermes designed a bag for British actress-singer Jane Birkin, who is most famous for the song Je T'aime, a breathy duet with French composer Serge Gainsbourg. In fact, it was meant as a bag to carry the accoutrements of the actress' baby daughter.

The design wasn't even unique. The Birkin is based on the Haut a Courroie, an Hermes carrier for men which has been around since the 1900s. Perhaps because of its price and quality, the Birkin became a symbol of stealth wealth and status, and has always been popular with high society women.

Two years ago, an episode of HBO's Sex And The City catapulted the Birkin and its lore into mainstream consciousness. The character Samantha Jones, desperate to get a Birkin, jumped queue by dropping the name of her client, actress Lucy Liu. She got the bag, but was caught in her lie by Liu, who made a cameo on the show.

Today, the bag counts as fans celebrities like Kate Moss, Madonna and Queen Noor of Jordan. So popular is it that it has spawned more copies than the American Idol franchise. (See box story.)

Says Ms Foo: 'Frankly, I've come across more copies than the real thing.' To the untrained eye, first impressions of the Birkin may disappoint. The leather bag has rounded double handles, a fold-over top, a belt-like closure with a lock and key, and metal studs at the base. It looks quite ordinary.

But each Birkin is handcrafted. It is said that, on average, each bag requires more than 2,600 hand-stitches and about 18 hours to assemble. That is also how long it takes to manufacture a BMW, wrote the British Financial Times last year. The bag is available in different sizes (from 30 to 40cm in width), leathers (calf and crocodile) and metal clasps (silver, gold or palladium).

In Tokyo, Hermes' best-performing Asian market, about 40,000 orders for a Birkin were made in 2002, with an average five-year wait. This means that if you had ordered one that year, you'd only get it in 2007. Hermes Singapore declined to comment for this story, but it is believed that Singaporeans who want one now will have to wait till 2006 for it. Clients comprise mainly professional women from their mid-20s onwards.

*Timeless appeal*

MANY fans justify the hefty price tag by pointing out that they can choose the size, leather and metal they want. But the irony is that customers don't always get what they order. This is because the bags are handmade by only 200 leather workers in Hermes' atelier in Pantin, just outside Paris.

The quantity and quality of bags produced are also very much dependent on the availability of the leathers. Birkin customer Linda Tan, 34, says most women end up taking whatever bag is assigned to them rather than subjecting themselves to another long wait. The public relations manager has four Birkins.

Says Ms Choo: 'It's precisely because we have to queue for one and pay $10,000 for it which makes it a must-have. If it's really easy to get, we won't be as keen.' Apart from that, Ms Foo says the Birkin's appeal is simply in its timeless design.' After a couple of seasons, other seasonal must-have fashion bags almost inevitably end up on the sale rack. But not the Birkin,' she says. 

Mr Henry Poh, 30, who owns second-hand designer store Cavallino at Tanglin Shopping Centre, can attest to that. He says that only Birkin and Kelly bags, which is an Hermes bag named after the late actress Grace Kelly, can command re-sale values not far off from their original price tags. No other brand - not even Louis Vuitton - boasts such cachet.

Still, some women, like real estate agent Chan Su-Lin, 38, refuse to buy into the hype. 'The thrill comes from having something others don't. But after paying that kind of money, what is there left for the inside?' she says.

Luckily for Hermes, there will always be those for whom a hefty price tag is precisely the attraction. Adds Ms Foo: 'It's so well-made I can probably bequeath my bags to my daughter. And amortised over two generations, $10,000 is quite a snip.'

Are women crazy to spend so much on a handbag? Send your comments to stlife@sph.com.sg


*CASH AND CARRY*

HERMES is not the only fashion brand with its own signature luxury bags. Other brands also roll out five-figured sacs, season after season.

Bottega Veneta
This Italian label is a close second to Hermes in its offering of deluxe leather bags. Its signature woven leather bags can cost anything from $3,000 to $10,000. The label is only available here at Club 21.

Chanel
The French label's most expensive bag comes from its Surpique range, which was introduced in 1999. Available in seven colours and in alligator leather, it retails at $20,480. On average, the waiting list is five months. Only two have been sold in Singapore.

Louis Vuitton
The French label's limited-edition graffiti bags by Stephen Sprouse and Manga-inspired ones by Takashi Murakami sell like hotcakes. 

But it is the new Theda bag (right) from the 2004 spring-summer collection that will command a five-digit sum - $10,900 for normal leather and $32,000 for alligator leather.

Fendi
The famous Baguette bag was a hit with an average waiting list of about eight months when it was launched in 1998. At its peak here, one shipment of Baguettes - or about 100 bags - could sell out within two hours. Its most expensive design? About $5,000.


----------



## Kellybag

Lots of nice information...


----------



## HiHeels

*Wafaya* - i canNOT wait!

*gigi* - fantastic, thank you.


----------



## fashioninthecity

Here is something I have found, it a short interview with the CEO of Hermes USA.

From Harbus

*In Pursuit of Luxury: Robert Chavez, CEO of Hermès USA, Discusses Prestige, Handbags, and Counterfeiting*



*By: Rodney Reid (OH), Viewpoints Editor *

Followers of the HBO series Sex in the City will remember the episode in which Samantha (Kim Catrall) went to absurd lengths to acquire a Hermès Birkin handbag. Samantha's over-the-top pursuit of the handbag could very easily serve as a proxy for the actual heights that legions of real handbag-obsessed women will climb in order to sink as little as $5,000 and as much as $80,000 into owning this bag. What is it about the rounded double handle, tiny metal feet, the fold-over top and the belt-like closure that wraps around the bag's body that drives women to endure the reported two-year waitlist? Well for one thing, the Hermès Birkin bag is the handbag equivalent of a Rolls-Royce or a dozen illicit Cuban cigars. 

First introduced in 1984, the bag has surged in popularity over the past couple of years due to television spotlights and unexpected media exposure, like Martha Stewart showing up for a court appearance carrying one in a warm shade of brown. The handbag's creator, French luxury goods stalwart Hermès, is use to all the attention however, given the equally global popularity of Hermès ties, scarves, and fragrances. I spoke recently with Robert Chavez, CEO of Hermes USA, to get to the bottom of all the excitement. 

*Harbus:* How has Hermès been able to maintain its prestigious image?

*Robert Chavez:* The company has maintained its prestigious image because of its commitment to quality and craftsmanship that it has adhered to since the day it started back in 1837. We continue to be very committed to hand-crafted products created by the finest craftsmen in Europe and to making products of the finest materials.

*Harbus:* Was the company surprised by the wild success of the Birkin Bag?

*RC:* Obviously we expected to have a good response to the bag, but we were surprised by the extent of the bag's popularity. I think one of the things that makes it so desirable is that it is very functional. Also, I think our clients appreciate the quality of the leather, the quality of the workmanship, and the beauty of the design. The bag was designed in house and inspired by Jane Birkin herself. 

*Harbus:* Does product placement on television have an impact on sales? 

*RC:* The results from a product being placed on a television show can be remarkable. It happened to Hermès a couple of years back when one of our bags was featured on an episode of Sex in the City. Part of the episode focused on the lengths one of the characters was going to in order to obtain our Birkin bag. Immediately after the show, our phones started ringing all across the country. 

*Harbus:* How do products get placed on television shows?

*RC:* For Hermès, it is really happen stance. Generally, someone will call us and make a request to put Hermès products in their show or to have someone on their show use Hermès products. It's great when it happens, but we don't chase after product placements.

*Harbus:* Is counterfeiting a problem, given the popularity of the Birkin handbag.

*RC:* We are very diligent about pursuing counterfeit products that reach the market and we take action on them when necessary. We take counterfeiting seriously because this type of infringement on our registrations and trademarks is very damaging to our brand. For instance, if a person is walking down the street and sees someone carrying what looks like a Hermès bag from a distance, they might not know for sure if the bag is an actual Hermès handbag. If the person makes a mistake an assumes that a counterfeit bag is a real Hermès bag and the counterfeit bag is of poor quality, the person might walk way believing that Hermès does not have the level of craftsmanship that they thought it had. 

*Harbus:* What exactly does craftsmanship mean?

*RC:* In addition to only using the finest materials, we are able to make extremely high quality handbags because only one craft person makes each of our bags from start to finish. Most manufacturing today uses an assembly line, which results in one person doing a couple of parts of a bag and then someone else doing another couple of parts of it and so on. At Hermès, one person works on a handbag from start until finish. It takes anywhere from 18 to 24 working hours for one person to complete one bag. 

*Harbus:* So what's new at Hermès?

*RC:* Every year we continue to come out with new and exciting things. This year we introduced a new women's fragrance, Merveilles. Also for this fall season we launched our new women's ready-to-wear collection designed by John Paul Gauthier. 

*Harbus:* Besides being French, why else was John Paul Gauthier given the nod? 

*RC:* Hermès became a 35 percent investor in John's company a few years back, so the relationship was already there. When Martin Margiela, the pervious women's wear designer, contract was nearly up, we started discussing who would take over and John seemed like the logical choice. And as expected, John has been terrific.


----------



## fashioninthecity

Here is another article I have found.

From washingtonpost.com - nation, world, technology and Washington area news and headlines

*Hermes v. Hermes*

[SIZE=-1]By Annie Groer
Washington Post Staff Writer
Wednesday, June 28, 2006; 1:49 PM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]
Paper or plastic? Somehow we manage that decision quickly, almost reflexively. But Kelly or Birkin? That is a far more serious matter, and not just because it involves three or four zeroes. Choosing between these two iconic bags is far more complicated. 

While both styles exude money (old, new, discreet, flashy), each signals to the world, or at least to an international pack of fashion hounds, a very different aesthetic and vibe. 

"The Kelly is a touch more formal, a little more appropriate for an evening out, a business dinner, as a more refined look. The Birkin is more sporty, more casual. Often people use it as a briefcase, throw in a change of shoes," says Trina Sams-Manning, manager of the Hermes shop in Fairfax Square, which recently reopened after a major facelift. 

Inga Guen, who sells gently used Kellys and Birkins at Inga's Once Is Not Enough, a high-end consignment shop in Northwest Washington, is even more emphatic about the difference. "A woman who is going to wear the Kelly is of very erect stature, she comes from money, very good background, is extraordinarily educated, and life to her is one where she will be very inconspicuous," says Guen, an avid Kelly carrier. She cuts a bit of slack for the Birkin femme, who "wears Manolo mules, a pair of jeans, a little Chanel jacket. She is the younger woman." 

Both bags have made their marks on the cultural landscape. In "Le Divorce," a red crocodile Kelly was a sure sign that young Isabel was having having an affair with someone rich enough to buy her this five-figure confection.
The Birkin became an intense object of desire on "Sex and the City," when Kim Cattrall's Samantha told Hermes she needed one instantly for a client. Yes, it was a big fat lie, but morally defensible in social circles where owning a bag that can cost as much as a car is, like, truly, seriously important. 

Conversely, a Birkin may have worked against Martha Stewart, who schlepped her well-worn Hermes to court during her 2004 insider trading trial, to the derision of critics who thought the super-expensive bag might not play well with a middle-class jury. 

For the uninitiated, these bags, which start at about $7,000 and can top $25,000 depending on hide and hue, are named for a duo of beautiful actresses. 

Philadelphia-born Grace Kelly -- so blonde, so patrician -- had been wed less than a year to Prince Rainier of Monaco when she deftly obscured her royal pregnancy with a structured, crocodile Hermes purse on a 1956 Life magazine cover. Created in 1892 as a large saddle carrier -- the French fashion house started out as a saddlemaker -- the bag was downsized for daywear in the 1930s. But after its moment in Life, it was dedicated to Her Serene Highness, and, as legends often do, lives on after her. 

By contrast, it was during a 1981 airplane flight that the effluvia in British-born actress-singer Jane Birkin's overstuffed purse spilled in the vicinity of Jean-Louis Dumas-Hermes. Three years later, the venerable firm introduced a bag for Birkin's more bohemian lifestyle based on an 1892 design. In a splendid bit of irony, Birkin recently confessed she barely used hers because it had proved hazardous to her health. 

"I told Hermes they were mad to make it. My one was always full, and it ended up giving me tendinitis," she told the Scotland on Sunday newspaper in March.

Like the Kelly, the Birkin is crafted entirely by hand by a single artisan from start to finish, and embellished with a petite padlock, keys and gleaming hardware made of white or yellow gold. 

Why, exactly, are they so expensive, so obsessively coveted?

For starters, they are beautifully made. ... The bottom is built of three layers of leather. A single artisan can spend up to 25 hours painstakingly constructing a Kelly or Birkin. 

And oh, the hides: silky smooth or pebbly textured calfskin; exotic lizard, crocodile and ostrich, in colors that span the spectrum. The immutable laws of supply, demand and merchandising are also at work here. Make something fabulous, in fabulously limited quantities, and people will clamor to own it. At Hermes in Fairfax -- where just a handful of objects cost under $150, such as those itty-bitty leather holders for Post-it notes -- 200 people fervently await the arrival 60 Birkins in any given season, said manager Sams-Manning. Their names are entered onto what she calls "a wish list." 

Such controlled scarcity explains why the resale market is so strong. 

Two years ago, an anonymous Midwesterner put 11 Hermes bags on the auction block at Doyle New York, including a 2002 black crocodile Birkin she had customized with 484 small diamonds set in the white-gold hardware. The presale estimate was $25,000 to $35,000, but when the hammer fell, the winning bidder ponied up $64,250. 

"It was bought ostensibly by a gentleman for his wife," said Clare Watson, Doyle's director of couture, noting that the victor outbid another deep-pocketed chap. 

In April, Inga Guen sold one consignment client a taupe ostrich Kelly for $6,000 and told another that the Birkin she'd just bought on eBay was a fake. Taped to the top of the desk in her cluttered office is the small tipsheet Guen penned to help patrons avoid getting scammed: The stitching "is diagonal /////// not horizontal -------." Or as she later explained, "the stitching goes always uphill." 

So, apparently, does the satisfaction level among chic women who may save for years to buy one. "I treated myself to a Birkin when I was still working, before my first child was born," said one fashionista, seeking anonymity "because my husband has no idea how much it cost." 

The very luckiest women get them the old-fashioned way; well, actually, the second-oldest old-fashioned way -- as a family legacy. 

"I think I have about six or seven," said Veronique Danforth, public information service coordinator at the World Bank. "I am French, so I have been raised with those bags around me. I got my first one when I was 17. Some are 40 years old and look as if they were bought yesterday."


----------



## HiHeels

*fashioninthecity* - that washington post article is terrific!   
i loved it.  i'm a fashion hound.  that was perfect. 
thank you thank you.


----------



## fashioninthecity

Your welcome. Here are some pictures I have found another Hermes thread that someone else has scanned from Harper Bazzar.


----------



## fashioninthecity

From Harper's Bazaar

*Hermes Heats Up*

One of fall 2004's most exuberant collections was Jean Paul Gaultier's debut show at Hermes, unveiled at the Ecole Militaire in March in Paris, where the audience sat surrounded, aptly enough, by bales of hay. Gaultier, 52, had wasted no time taking the house's equestrian tradition and twisting it into something totally of the moment. He cut a trim riding jacket in rich, shiny croc and transformed the saddle -- Hermes' hallmark piece into a stunning corset and topped it with the house's signature mini padlock. Coats were fashioned in orange fabric (Hermes' trademark shade), while its famous brown, logo-emblazoned ribbon became a print on dresses. The looks were completed with whips, jodhpurs and top hats. Gaultier, not unfamiliar with the high standards of chairman and CEO Jean-Louis Dumas-Hermes (his house owns part of Gaultier's namesake company), has masterfully taken on the 167-year-old brand by exercising his well-known wit on Hermes heritage.

It's not only the clothes that Gaultier has tinkered with: he has also re-imagined some of the house's legendary bags. He took the Trim bag (which Jackie O. religiously toted) and added heavy metal chains; restructured the Birkin (named after actress Jane Birkin) into and elongated shoulder bag; and miniaturized the bag that Grace Kelly made famous.

Whether one of Gaultier's modern updates or classic cut, and Hermes bag is iconic. So what does blowing the budget on one get you? "Instant social status," says Clair Watson, director of couture at the Doyle New York auction house. And when making such an investment, how do you know what bag to buy? In what skin? In what size? "The Birkin is the trendiest. One with silver palladium hardware are the most sought after," reports Terin Fischer, owner of New York designer-consignment shop Fisch for the Hip. "Palladium hardware came about in the mid-'90s, so those who want to keep the tradition of Hermes buy gold." And the texture you choose makes a difference as well. "The smoother, box-calf leather is more elegant -- it's not for the girl running around all day -- while the textured Togo leather is tougher, better for an everyday bag," she explains. Fischer also says a medium-size 35-cm Birkin is the most desired, but some who are lucky enough to own multiples are now buying the largest size, 40 cm, and using it as a diaper bag. "Th husbands love it because the can carry it and it doesn't look like a purse," she says. Meanwhile, on the West Coast, where women live out of their cars and not their handbags, there is a trend toward smaller Birkins -- Demi Moore has been seen with a wee size (25 cm) in hand.

While Hermes says that its Birkin waiting list is closed, there is talk that A-listers can walk into stores and buy the covetable bags. But how can you get you hands on one? Occasionally Birkins do pop up in boutiques, for sale to the public, so keep your eyes open and be ready to make the purchase on the spot. Another route to take is vintage and consignment shops. Cameron Silver, owner of L.A. vintage emporium Decades (Renee Zellweger bought a croc Kelly there), says there is just something about a pre-owned bag. "It's a better investment, especially a Kelly," explains Silver. "It's also a matter of taste. I think the 60's crocodile skins are superior." No matter what extreme you go to get a bag, rest assured, your effort will be worth it. "Hermes bags are the best-made bags in the world," says Fischer, a proud owner of 13. "They're perfect."


----------



## fashioninthecity

*Hermes Birkin bags are Well Known in the World of Hand Bags*

There are huge varieties of fashion groups like Gucci or Channel. They offer different collections in all possible areas. You can easily find all the latest examples of perfume, clothes or fashionable accessories from famous designers of world known fashion houses.
One of such fashion houses that are well-known all over the world is Hermes. Hermes is possibly the most legendary Paris (French) brand in fashion. The history of this house started in 1880 in Paris. And as most of similar brands at first it was only a saddle shop known under the name "Hermes-Freres". But soon (in 1920s) things started to change fast. This company got a license in France on "zipper" and soon they introduced a series of women bags with zippers. And that was a breakthrough - soon they started to produce a huge range of different leather products like bags, gloves and belts.
In 1956, the infamous Hermes Kelly bags were introduced by Hermes for the first time. Collaboration between the already famous brand Hermes and the great actress Grace Kelly made the Hermes Kelly bags collection well-known. And in fact the origin of this collaboration is pretty interesting. There were originally no intentions to market the bags. Grace Kelly simply wanted to hide her pregnancy at the time, so she used a big crocodile bag for that. Word of mouth spread as this new bag was noticed in print and television and before you know it new style was born.
Around 1971 Hermes brand introduces its first shoe collection. That was another "step forward" in the development of fashion house. 
And a little bit later - in 1980 - Hermes group changed the situation with infamous Hermes Kelly bags collection - they introduced Jane Birkin bags. The design of Jane Birkin became very popular. Until modern days it is so famous and so popular that waiting list for Hermes Birkin bags is about six years. That is probably the longest waiting list in the world for the fashionable bags. And Hermes Birkin bags collection these days include a huge number of options. Among Hermes Birkin bags you can find different sorts of bags from pretty simple to very luxurious leather bags. But Hermes is well-known not only by the Hermes Birkin bags collection - now they offer different kinds of furniture, silverware and even office accessories.
Since 2003, the different Hermes collections are even more popular and well-known in the world. At that time, the famous designer Jean-Paul Gaultier joined Hermes group. In the group he took a position of "ready to wear" collections for women designer. His fist collection in Hermes group appeared in fall of 2004. For today Jean-Paul Gaultier is a chief designer in Hermes group. He was making clothes for "Blonde Ambition tour" for Madonna. But there are many other celebrities who wear Hermes clothes. Some of the world wide known names are Julianne Moore, Nicole Kidman and Elle McPherson. These women like not only clothes but also accessories and perfumes of Hermes house.
The perfume section of the Hermes group is also developing very fast. In 2004, Jean Claude Ellena, the famous perfumer joined the group. Eventually, a new "Hermessence" scent was introduced. It soon became very successful.

From healthandbeautyjournal.com


----------



## fashioninthecity

An article about Hermes:

rebecca mead dot com -- The Crazy Professor


----------



## HiHeels

*fashioninthecity* this is amazing.  The pictures, I must admit, were a major treat.  I hope shopmom sees those - the last pics of the trim and kelly made me think of her.


----------



## S'Mom

WOW!  What a wonderful thread to wake up to!   Sipping my coffee and reading these great articles has already made my day!  Thank you, thank you and thank you again!!!!!


----------



## fashioninthecity

pictures from Harper's Bazaar from another Hermes thread


----------



## fashioninthecity

*Luxury in bag at Hermès*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana]By Paula Rath 
Advertiser Fashion Writer[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]Sayuri Taniguchi was sitting on the doorstep of 2201 Kalakaua Ave., wearing jeans, a T-shirt and rubber slippers and doing her homework. 


 [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana]Hermès CEO Robert Chavez had high praise for the collaborative efforts of Hermès and renowned designer Jean Paul Gaultier.[/FONT] [FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana]Photos by Jeff Widener  The Honolulu Advertiser[/FONT]



[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Verdana]The Kelly bag was named after Grace Kelly, who used it to conceal her pregnancy in a photo shoot. This orange crocodile version sells for $13,600. The Twilly scarf, a limited edition commemorating the opening of the Waikiki store, is $110.[/FONT]She had been waiting for an hour, with another hour to go before the new Hermès boutique opened its doors. 
"If this was Japan, there would be 300 people waiting in line," said Taniguchi, who speaks English as a second language and is about to finish her studies and return to her job in a flower shop in Tokyo's Imperial Hotel. 
She was referring to the opportunity to purchase a limited-edition "Waikiki 2004" Twilly scarf commemorating the boutique's opening for the "bargain price of $110." 
She was expecting a few friends to join her in line. 
Although there were no crowds outside, the atmosphere inside was palpable as the staff and executives from New York and Paris rushed around unpacking boxes, polishing fixtures and rearranging inventory for the long-awaited opening. 
And while the architecture, lighting and fixtures were all of note, perhaps the most exciting news at Hermès for fall 2004 is the introduction of the first collection designed by renowned Paris couturier Jean Paul Gaultier. 
When the Hermès-Gaultier alliance was announced to the fashion world, eyebrows shot up. A strange match, some insiders clucked: the eccentric, larger-than-life designer, known for his exhibitionist clothes, and the 160-year-old luxury goods firm known for its understated elegance? 
However, it makes perfect sense to Hermès CEO Robert Chavez, visiting from New York for the store's opening, who said: "Both Hermès and Gaultier are committed to quality, great style and a beautiful product. Both are independent thinkers with individual style, so it's a marriage made in heaven." 
"He used so many of the materials and icons of the house with a wonderful interpretation, and our clients are responding accordingly," Chavez said. 
Indeed, the first thing Gaultier did after joining Hermès was to lock himself away in the archives and study the aesthetic history of the firm. 
The collection is one of classics with a touch of caprice. A wool kilt is embellished with leather straps and a Kelly closure (adapted from the Kelly bag, made famous when Grace Kelly used it to hide her pregnancy during a photo shoot). 
Flowing opposite the mainstream taste for low-rise pants, Gaultier offers at-the-waist pants and high-waisted skirts with hand-sewn top stitching. An innovative cashmere shawl has one arm sewn like a sleeve so that when a woman throws it over her shoulder, it won't fall off. 
In a nod to Hermès' origins as a saddle maker, Gaultier's theme at New York's Fashion Week last week was cavalry chic. Inspired by fantasies of Louis XIV and Madonna on horseback, his collection included an alligator riding jacket and jodhpurs worn by recently unretired supermodel Linda Evangelista. 
Although Gaultier is only designing women's ready-to-wear, Chavez said he is inspiring designers throughout the firm to look at things in a new way. 
Two products that are not likely to change: the Kelly bag and the Birkin bag. The ultimate Hermès icons, these bags have waiting lists so long that the firm closed the lists three years ago and asked women to wait just to be put on the waiting list. 
The Birkin bag's popularity skyrocketed after an episode of "Sex and the City" when Samantha (played by actress Kim Cattrall) was so desperate to get hold of a red Birkin bag that she pretended she was buying it for Lucy Liu to jettison her name to the top of the waiting list. When Liu found out, she grabbed the bag and ran. 
Although many products pay for such exposure, Hermès was surprised when the bag was written into the script. 
"The phones rang off the hook all across the country," Chavez said. And upped the waiting list a few years as well. 
Carrie, the character played by Sarah Jessica Parker, wore Hermès scarves on her head, at her wrist and waist, and tied to her handbags; this also caused a stir in the stores. 
In regard to interior design, Chavez said that although the store has a long tradition and history, they always try to instill elements of modernity. 
Architect Rena Dumas, of Paris, designed the Waikiki boutique which, at 4,300 square feet, is twice the size of the former location. She wanted it, above all, to be full of light. She knocked out windows upstairs to get more natural light and used a variety of indirect lighting fixtures. 
The wood is a warm cherry, the stone is pale and the walls a soft chino. The visual merchandising communicates the corporate philosophy, said Chavez, "That each product deserves its moment, and that the quality and craftsmanship of each item should be showcased." 
In spite of the warmth of the interior, Hawai'i residents may still feel that Hermès is just for visitors. 
Not true, said Chavez. "Our staff is here to melt down all those icy walls. They are warm and welcoming; and we want you to feel at home, even if you are just coming in to ask a question." 

From honoluluadvertiser.com
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## fashioninthecity

*Hermès Shapes Its Future*


_Wall Street Journal_ 
March 6, 2005 

Family-Run for Generations,
French Luxury-Goods Maker
Reaches Outside for Change By *ALESSANDRA GALLONI* 
*Staff Reporter of THE WALL STREET JOURNAL*
March 4, 2005; Page B1
PARIS -- A steady succession of family managers has run *Herm* ès International SA, the French luxury brand famous for its silk ties, H-logo belts and Kelly bags, since 1837. But who will steer the House of *Herm* ès through the next century?





 Succession is a key question looming over the company behind one of the world's most exclusive and successful labels. The fifth generation member of the founding family now running *Herm* ès, Jean-Louis Dumas, has served as chairman since 1978, when he took over from his father, Robert Dumas. He has listed 25% of *Herm* ès's shares on the Paris stock market, guided the brand's international expansion and hired flamboyant French designer Jean-Paul Gaultier, who plans to present his coming fall/winter collection here tomorrow.
But Mr. Dumas, 67, has recently cut back his workload, and while several family members are employed at the fashion house, insiders say there is no obvious single heir. So Patrick Thomas, an outside manager who last year became co-chief executive is now helping to map out the company's future.
The changing of the guard is a topic *Herm* ès has been loath to discuss, but in an interview above the company's palatial Paris boutique, Mr. Thomas said several of the company's top in-house executives, including non-family members, are being groomed to share the job.




Chairman Jean-Louis Dumas and daughter Sandrine

"This is a family company with a long-term vision, and whoever succeeds Mr. Dumas will have the same vision, but there will be several men and women," said the 57-year-old Mr. Thomas. He added that he plans to step down when Mr. Dumas does. "When the time comes -- and it won't be for two or three years -- we will have a team in place," he said. "There will be no revolution." *Herm* ès declined to make Mr. Dumas available for an interview.
Succession is a burning issue for much of the European luxury-goods world, which has thrived as a family-run industry for much of the past century. Pressures to grow by tapping outside investors, and the aging of founding-family members, have prompted many to shed their ancestral roots. Some families, such as Rome's Fendi sisters, have sold out to big conglomerates like LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton SA. Although it is still a relatively young company, succession has already taken place at Versace, with Allegra Versace Beck last year taking possession of her late uncle Gianni Versace's 50% stake in the fashion house. Among those still grappling with the succession question is 70-year-old Italian designer Giorgio Armani, who hasn't primed an heir for his eponymous fashion house and has several times held inconclusive talks with potential buyers.
At *Herm* ès, passing the baton is a particularly delicate issue because the company, which is still 75%-owned by descendents of the *Herm* ès family and its various branches, has pursued a business model that bucks many of the sweeping changes in fashion trends, and in the luxury-goods business, over the past two decades.




A spring 2005 dress from Jean-Paul Gaultier for *Hermes*

While conglomerates such as LVMH, PPR SA's Gucci Group and Prada snapped up struggling fashion houses, *Herm* ès has grown mainly by extending its own brand -- at times into unusual product categories such as baby clothes and beach linens, in addition to more traditional watches and perfumes. Acquisitions have served to enhance *Herm* ès's core products. For example, *Herm* ès bought crystal maker Cristallerie de Saint Louis solely to produce goods for the *Herm* ès label's home collection.
The company also has tried to make its products available to a broader range of consumers by adding more lower-priced canvas-and-leather handbags. These bags now account for about 50% of *Herm* ès's handbag sales. "Everything is done to support our key business -- the name *Herm* ès -- and under this name, we can...nourish our internal growth," Mr. Thomas said.
Unlike many rivals, *Herm* ès sells different mixes of merchandise in stores around the world, avoids splashy advertising, never puts its merchandise on sale and tiptoes slowly into new markets. Its prices are also markedly higher than its competitors': The popular leather Kelly and Birkin bags, named after actresses Grace Kelly and Jane Birkin, cost between 3,500 ($4,585) and 17,800 -- for the crocodile-leather Birkin model. There's often a yearlong waitlist.
The strategy has allowed *Herm* ès's sales to grow between 8% and 10% per year in recent years, making the company a 1.3 billion business in revenue last year. Full-year profit figures aren't due to be released until the end of the month.




*Hermes* Birkin bag

Over the past two decades, *Herm* ès's traditional way of business has been spearheaded -- virtually single-handedly -- by Mr. Dumas, a descendant of *Herm* ès founder Thierry *Herm* ès. Mr. Dumas has served not only as top executive but also as *Herm* ès's overall creative mastermind since 1978. "Throughout its history, there has always been a charismatic family member to pursue *Herm* ès's tradition of quality and creativity," said Pamela Golbin, a curator at Musée de la Mode et du Textile, a fashion museum in Paris. "Mr. Dumas has embodied that person in the family."
Today, there are about 10 family members at *Herm* ès, such as Mr. Dumas's son Pierre-Alexis, who is a creative director, and nephew Guillaume de Seynes, who coordinates product categories and serves on the company's executive committee. But, with none considered to have both the managerial and creative skills to alone succeed Mr. Dumas, the company has over the years searched for external managers.
It hasn't always worked: Fabrice Boe-Dreyfus, a former L'Oréal executive tipped as Mr. Dumas's successor, lasted only a year before he left following disagreements with Mr. Dumas over company strategy, according to people close to both men.
Mr. Thomas worked for *Herm* ès in the 1990s but left for stints at cosmetics firm Lancaster Group and whiskey maker William Grant & Sons Ltd. before returning to the company in 2003. As co-CEO, he takes care of Hermes' day-to-day operations.
He is seen as a transitional figure before a new team takes over. The next generation could include current managers and executive-committee members Christian Blanckaert, the head of international business, and Mireille Maury, the finance director. Mr. Thomas said it's likely that the new team will include a family member.
Though *Herm* ès resists being called "fashionable," an adjective that runs counter to its goal of purveying an image of timeless luxury, the company 18 months ago hired Mr. Gaultier, an enfant terrible of French fashion, to design its ready-to-wear collection. His famous strokes include attiring Madonna in her legendary cone-shaped bra, and putting on an exhibit in Paris of dresses made out of French bread.
It's still too early to say whether the new ready-to-wear products are a success, in part because delivery of Mr. Gaultier's first collection was held up in the third quarter of last year due to manufacturing problems. "Mr. Gaultier has a very different style than Hermes's traditional look and the question is whether it will be accepted," said Dana Telsey, an analyst at Bear Stearns in New York.
Mr. Thomas said the company, over the next three to five years, plans to make fashion and accessories, such as gloves, account for one-third of its business, up from the current one-fifth. Some analysts wonder whether such fast growth in fashion will hurt *Herm* ès's margins, which are traditionally higher in products such as handbags. Mr. Thomas dismisses that concern, saying the clothes will be sold in *Herm* ès's existing stores, entailing little extra fixed costs.
This year, *Herm* ès plans to open five new stores, renovate 10 boutiques and boost production of its hand-stitched handbags by 10%. It's part of a goal to keep annual sales steady at 8% to 10%. "We are not after too fast a growth. We want to continue what has been achieved so far," Mr. Thomas said.

From Wall Street


----------



## dianagrace

Fashioninthecity:

Thanks for posting all the great articles.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fashioninthecity

*Martha's Moneyed Bag Carries Too Much Baggage* 

[SIZE=-1]By Robin Givhan
Washington Post Staff Writer
Thursday, January 22, 2004; Page C01 

[/SIZE]
Martha Stewart arrived in federal court on Tuesday to begin her trial on charges that include conspiracy, obstruction of justice and securities fraud. She was carrying two handbags. 
One appeared to be the typical working woman's carryall. It was made of dark, sturdy leather and was roomy enough to hold a significant amount of paperwork and the various electronic organizers that are part of a professional woman's arsenal. The bag, with its double handle and curved lines, was the sort of accessory a woman might carry if she wanted a tote that was softer and more versatile than a basic briefcase. If there was any subliminal message in her bag, it was that Stewart is a working woman, just like so many others.
The second bag was a warm shade of brown with a rounded double handle, tiny metal feet, a fold-over top and a beltlike closure that wrapped around its body. It was an Hermes Birkin handbag. And for a certain breed of woman, it is the handbag equivalent of a Rolls-Royce or a dozen illicit Cuban cigars. It is a bag that announces that one has achieved a breathtaking level of success. It can declare its owner's wealth and status from a distance of 50 paces.
The opening price for a Birkin is $6,000, according to a spokeswoman for the company. The most expensive version is $85,000. It is made of crocodile and has solid gold closures that are adorned with diamonds. 
Perusing eBay in search of Birkin bags, one can find a version in matte brown crocodile priced at $22,999. The bag does not come with a matching car.
Stewart's handbag is more modest than that. It is at least 11 years old and is a favorite handbag because it is so roomy -- perfect for files, said one of the people in her camp. It closely resembles a camel-color leather version that's offered on eBay for $10,999. For such a significant outlay of dollars, one receives a bag that is handmade by artisans. Its hardware is gold-plated. It comes with a small padlock and keys. It was introduced in 1984 and named after the British film actress Jane Birkin, for whom it was designed. And it is imbued with all of the status and mythology that Hermes can muster.
Women who are interested in purchasing a Birkin would do well to go to the Internet auction site to do their shopping. It is virtually impossible for the typical shopper -- even one brandishing a platinum American Express card or a large wad of cash -- to walk into an Hermes boutique and purchase a Birkin. The bag has a waiting list that has grown to the absurd length of 2 1/2 years and so the French company has closed it. Now there is a wait to get on the waiting list. Unless, of course, one is a celebrity with all of the privileges that affords.
The television show "Sex and the City" helped to thrust the Birkin and its lore into the consciousness of those outside its demographic. In one episode, the character of Samantha, played by Kim Cattrall, so desperately and impatiently yearns for a Birkin that she tells the Hermes publicity director -- in a foulmouthed tirade -- that she needs the bag for her client, the actress Lucy Liu, who plays herself. The waiting list is quickly dispensed with and a Birkin arrives in its full orange-boxed, cosseted glory. 
For Stewart, carrying a bag that is surrounded by such a thick cloud of wealth and privilege was ill-advised. Appearances play too important a role in a jury trial. In Stewart's case, polls have shown that while some observers see a successful businesswoman who is unfairly under assault, others see an arrogant woman who believed that in her rise to the top she also rose above the law. Stewart's decision to accessorize her businesslike ensemble with a Birkin was the equivalent of a male mogul arriving at the courthouse with an expensive stogie clenched between his teeth. Stewart's Birkin was a hand-stitched symbol of the underlying issues -- the privileges of success -- that have so agitated her detractors. Her advisers have weighed in on a host of issues related to her image, but her choice of handbag was not among them.
Yesterday, her second day in court, the Birkin was not on display in front of the cameras. But Stewart had the bag with her and reportedly said that she plans to use it frequently throughout the trial. Eleven years ago, the Birkin was just an expensive, classic bag. For Stewart, it may have been a talisman of her hard work, dedication and perseverance. Now, she may see the bag simply as practical. But over time, the Birkin has become a cultural emblem of elitism, privilege and celebrity. It is the bag that money alone cannot buy. And it is a reminder to everyone else that those who are famous always seem to have the advantage.

From Washingtonpost.com


----------



## fashioninthecity

From Fashionlines.com






By Margaret Pluvinage, Editor at Large

There is no doubt that the highly coveted Birkin Bag comes with great status. It is one of the ultimate status symbols for a fashion fanatic, but with this great reward of status comes risk. I had no idea how risky it would be to schlep a beautiful Hermes orange Birkin bag, until about 6 weeks into flaunting it out and about town. 

As a proud owner of a tricolor Kelly bag, my dream was now complete; in my closet there were two of the most sought after handbags in the world. I have thoroughly enjoyed my Kelly bag, after each use I place the classic gem down on my nightstand and admire its royal status. 

When I became the proud owner of the Birkin I was equally as delighted, I received the bag while visiting NYC. I immediately took to the grey streets of NYC with my orange Birkin. I found out the way to get immediate service in the Madison Avenue shops is to tote the ultimate status symbol. At the Hermes store I was treated as a major stockholder in a public company, I was part of a very special elite club. As I continued to enjoy the reaction of my bag all around town I had no idea of what was to lie ahead in just 6 weeks time. 

At home I continued to flaunt my beautiful bag, on the sunny streets of California. I was feeling very comfortable using my bag for every occasion, including grocery shopping. When I was unexpectedly called back to NY on family business I wasted no time gathering my things and taking off, with my Birkin in tow. 

The content of my Birkin grew. It was perfect for carrying everything I needed from 10 am to 10 pm, extra layers of clothing (scarves, gloves, hats), make- up, files, breakfast, water bottles, etc. I was running around from one appointment to the next and along the way being complimented on my "great" orange handbag. 

Upon returning home to California, I resumed my regular exercise routine. I noticed that my right forearm was very sore; I assumed it must be my muscles reacting to my greatly missed weight routine. I was a little confused how this would only affect one arm, and then I thought I must have slept on my arm the wrong way. When the pain in my right forearm persisted, I couldnt help but try to find the source of my pain, when it hit me, it was the weight of my Birkin bag and its contents. I am no novice to the fashion pain. I have endured the pain of wearing Manolos all day, a too tight waistband, headache pain due to tight sunglasses, and a sore shoulder due to a heavy shoulder bag. These are the risks I am willing to assume for the sake of looking good or for giving into status. But I must say I never expected a Birkin to be the cause of such pain. I have changed handbags, I am now sporting a black furry Italian bag and I have placed my Birkin on my nightstand and I admire it everyday passively as my pain has not yet gone away. 

I have found out the hard way that there is something more special about a bag with royal status as compared to a bag with actor status; royalty has others to schlep their stuff, and therefore does not have the same risk or need to get their status from a bag!


----------



## HiHeels

more greatness, fashioninthecity.
is martha carrying a garden party bag in front of her birkin?  no mention of that in the article.  tsk tsk.
and poor editor pluvinage - no one asked her to put the world in her bag.


----------



## amkur

From C California Style magazine:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v380/tynnatrgr8t/hermessacv.jpg
Sac en V in Chamonix and Matte Croc, lambskin trenchcoat, Rocabar wool blanket, horn and calfskin necklace, crops in braided goatskin

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v380/tynnatrgr8t/hermessacv2.jpg
Sac en V in Fjord, "Les toits de Paris" silk twill scarf


----------



## rochasgirl

Great article & I'm drooling at these bags!!!!  

May I ask, does these 2 kind of bags still available at Hermes? What is it called?


----------



## hermesgroupie

^^^^^^Those bags are new and haven't hit the US shelves yet.


----------



## rochasgirl

I can't wait to see them on the shelves!!!!!


----------



## fashioninthecity

Photos I have found on ebay from seller Luxury 4 U


----------



## dianagrace

Who is the blond woman pictured under Jane Birkins picture?


----------



## Grands Fonds

rochasgirl said:
			
		

> Great article & I'm drooling at these bags!!!!
> 
> May I ask, does these 2 kind of bags still available at Hermes? What is it called?


 
LORDY!!  I want the natural chamonix one!!!!


----------



## rochasgirl

dianagrace said:
			
		

> Who is the blond woman pictured under Jane Birkins picture?


That's Anna Kournokiva. She had a BJ birkin also.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Kristie.F said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of our lovely MD, Karin Upton-Baker in her office upstairs at Hermes Sydney...isn't she lovely?
> 
> source: Australian VOGUE August 2006.


 
I am e-mailing this to my husband, He can not complain about me at all


----------



## HiHeels

LOOKINGOOD35 said:
			
		

> I am e-mailing this to my husband, He can not complain about me at all



hate to burst your bubble - she's in her office, her Hermes office.  those are bags at the Hermes office - not her personal bag collection.


----------



## amkur

Kristie.F said:
			
		

> LORDY!! I want the natural chamonix one!!!!


 
Me too Kristie! They are gorgeous!

rochasgirl, the new bags are called Sac en V and I can't wait to see them IRL


----------



## ETenebris

Kristie.F said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of our lovely MD, Karin Upton-Baker in her office upstairs at Hermes Sydney...isn't she lovely?
> 
> source: Australian VOGUE August 2006.



Ohhhh...this is just a little slice of heaven!


----------



## Grands Fonds

HiHeels said:
			
		

> hate to burst your bubble - she's in her office, her Hermes office. those are bags at the Hermes office - not her personal bag collection.


 
HiHeels is right, however I was told she has an incredible Hermes bag collection (particularly kellys), as I suppose you would being the MD........imagine if she was told she had to wait like the rest of us....LOL!!


----------



## HiHeels

Kristie.F said:
			
		

> HiHeels is right, however I was told she has an incredible Hermes bag collection (particularly kellys), as I suppose you would being the MD........imagine if she was told she had to wait like the rest of us....LOL!!



she looks fantastic - i loved finding that pic in the mag.  how old do you suppose she is?


----------



## shoes319

Great pics and articles -- thanks all!  Will have to come back and sit and read later....


----------



## Grands Fonds

she's early 40's.


----------



## HiHeels

Kristie.F said:
			
		

> she's early 40's.




for sure?  that would be great.  i love looking ahead to style role models.


----------



## fashioninthecity

I have found the Hermes article from Vogue Paris (it's photos hope you can read something the flash might disturb your reading....) so I hope you enjoy

ImageShack - Hosting :: dscn3101fi0.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: dscn3102vd2.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: dscn3103tp3.jpg
ImageShack - Hosting :: dscn3104jt0.jpg


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Fashioninthecity, thank you so much for posting all these must-read articles!  =)


----------



## fashioninthecity

Your welcome, I hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## HiHeels

fashioninthecity said:
			
		

> I have found the Hermes article from Vogue Paris (it's photos hope you can read something the flash might disturb your reading....) so I hope you enjoy




i can't read a word of it but you are definitely the mvp for posting it!


----------



## HiHeels

little piece on hermes scarves


----------



## shoes319

Not sure if this is where to post it but in the new Town & Country mag there is a THREE page Hermes ad!!!  Showing a few bags, leather trench, and even a horse halter and crop lol!!  Very cool pics -- plus.....in the magazine itself there is a page on winter gloves with a pr. of orange Hermes gloves!


----------



## dianagrace

*Fashion & Style: Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby*
Independent, The (London), Jun 3, 2004 by Susannah Frankel

Sitting on my desk at the moment is one of the most heinous products I have ever seen. That's saying quite something given that I've been sent everything from over-the-knee beige corduroy boots with a wood veneer block heel (lovely!) to any number of comedy thongs (edible, diamante-scattered, etc) in my time. None the less, this specimen in particular caught my eye: it is a fuchsia leather handbag with gleaming chrome fastenings. Nothing much wrong with that, I hear you all cry, apart from the fact that it's pink, of course, but there's no accounting for taste. But what's wrong with my bag - and it's for sale at reputable outlets in London and New York - is that it is yet another woeful copy of the Birkin. 
The original Birkin was first designed, of course, by the oldest and grandest status label of them all, Hermes, and named after the actress, Jane, back in 1984. It is a thing of rare beauty. No copy comes close. 
It is 20 years old this year and one could be forgiven for thinking that no other bag exists. For my part, I've taken - sad, bag- spotting type that I am - to counting Birkins on my travels around town. Only this morning in west London I've seen two in the space of an hour: a semi-transparent lilac rubber one (who on earth dreams up these things?) and a plum-coloured mock-croc one (I'm assuming it was mock as crocs, we all know, are thin on the ground these days). Whatever, there are literally hundreds of Birkin bags on the street now. One minor detail: none of them are real. 
The genuine article has its roots in the 19th-century saddle bag, the sac haut a courroies - Hermes, which also has its roots in saddlery neatly enough, still makes these, mostly for men. The Birkin also owes more than a little to the more formal Kelly bag, introduced in the Thirties and named in 1956 after the actress Grace who was more than happy to endorse perhaps the first must-have handbag of all time. 
Today, the waiting lists for both Birkin and Kelly are closed. Entire episodes of Sex and The City have, in the past, been given up to the quest for the Birkin in particular. The problem, says Hermes, is that there simply aren't enough cow hides of sufficient quality to meet demand. The powers that be at the company spend an awful lot of time rejecting poor- quality skins and an equal amount of time rejecting desperate callers happy to pay upwards of pounds 3,000 for a handbag. 
The rarity of the real thing must go at least some way towards explaining why so many copies are currently flooding the market. For its part, Hermes is understandably not averse to filing lawsuits against anyone who is actually suggesting their copies are a Birkin or Kelly. A little less than a year ago now, while fighting the distribution of the "Jellykelly", actually a rubber version of the Birkin, in the US, the company issued this statement: "Hermes of Paris is committed to vigorously protecting its intellectual property rights in the Birkin bag and its other distinctive designs." And who can blame them? 
What is more difficult to control, however, is the fact that reputable designers are now coming up with bags that, though called something else, are only very thinly disguised interpretations of the Birkin made from less desirable materials and, therefore, available to a wider market. Like the pink Birkin wannabe sent to me. 
It says quite something for the power of the Birkin that this has in no way lessened its appeal. Poor designer imitations may serve to damage the original in many cases, but where the Birkin - and indeed Kelly - is concerned they only make the real thing seem more special still. Over at Hermes HQ, meanwhile, a new designer - one M. Jean Paul Gaultier no less - is busily updating both Birkin and Kelly to ensure that Hermes design innovation - as well as its craftsmanship and materials - remains second to none. 
Come autumn those who care about such things will be able to buy the small but perfectly formed "Kelly pochette" in various skins, from suede to crocodile. The former, we are reliably informed, might even be available to the humble likes of you and me: basic suede is easily come by, you see. Well-nigh impossible to lay hands on will be the new "Shoulder B", the same width as a Birkin but half the depth and with shoulder straps. Ladies, it's the bag of the autumn/winter season. The copies will no doubt reach a high street near you even before the originals arrive. But the copies, fashion friends, simply won't do.

Copyright 2004 Independent Newspapers UK Limited
Provided by ProQuest Information and Learning Company. All rights Reserved.


----------



## La Vanguardia

International Herald Tribune 
August 28, 2006

*When the packaging makes it perfect*
* Hermès is mentioned which I highlight in orange

For my goddaughter Delilah's ninth birthday, I gave her a Tiffany starfish pendant by Elsa Peretti. Not an original choice, I admit. But it's pretty, and so is Delilah. It's girlish, reducing the risk of confiscation by her brothers. It's timely, as her parents have just bought a weekend house by the sea. And it was delivered in a blue Tiffany box, which, as Delilah and her family have recently moved to Brooklyn from London, made it perfect for a Park Slope Princess.

Would I have bought that pendant without the packaging? I'm not sure, but the thought of Delilah opening that duck egg blue box tied with white satin ribbon certainly clinched my choice. Those boxes date to 1837, when Charles Lewis Tiffany decreed that all of the packaging and advertising of his newly opened Manhattan store should be in exactly the same shade of blue. Tiffany has since registered the boxes and Tiffany Blue as trademarks. Like Hermès's gorgeous orange boxes, a Tiffany Blue box is a rare example of packaging that is as covetable as its contents.

As good examples go, it is hard to quibble with one that has flourished for 169 years, making it all the more surprising that more luxury labels haven't taken Tiffany's cue by introducing equally seductive packaging.

Most have opted for one of two default design styles for their boxes, bags and logos (or visual identities, as graphic designers call them). One style belongs to what we'll dub the Voguettes. These are the brands with forgettably pleasant packaging, whose logos look more or less like Bodoni, the elegant serif typeface that Alexander Liberman adapted in 1947 to create the lettering that spells out Vogue's title on the magazine cover. Now that style seems very Vogueish, which is presumably why Giorgio Armani, Burberry, Dior, Piaget, Pucci and Vera Wang have adopted similar typefaces.

The second camp consists of the Chanelles, who have taken their typographic lead from (you guessed it) the crisp sans-serif logo and monochrome bags and boxes chosen by Gabrielle (Coco) Chanel for her Paris couture house. Now this was a woman who was so brand-savvy that a chandelier in her Rue Cambon apartment dangled with rock crystal figures of the number five, for No.5 perfume, and her company's double C insignia. Among the Chanelles are Balenciaga, Dolce & Gabbana, Marc Jacobs, Calvin Klein and Rochas.

There is nothing wrong with the visual identities of the brands in either camp, but there is nothing special about them either. Tellingly, Tiffany is a typographic Voguette, and its packaging isn't particularly striking, yet it distinguishes its visual identity by using that beautiful blue so cleverly. *Whereas Hermès is unmistakably Hermès in every detail: the idiosyncratic shape of the letters in its logo, the choice of colors, the quality of the paper used in its bags and boxes and the beautiful embroidered ribbons that are regularly redesigned to reflect different themes. Only a few other brands have come to close to matching its high standards.
*
One is Yves Saint Laurent. Where would it be without the spindly initials, which were dashed off as a favor by the illustrator Cassandre for the young Yves Saint Laurent when he founded his couture house in 1962? Comme des Garçons deserves an honorable mention for subverting its Chanelle logo by adopting a five- pronged star as the cedilla, as does Azzedine Alaïa for the great archive boxes with buckled leather straps that he uses as shoe boxes.

A few brands come closer still. Take Martin Margiela. It was a gutsy move for a young Belgian designer to identify his clothes with nothing other than a blank white square of cotton attached with four clumsy stitches when he started out in the late 1980s. And it was equally gutsy of Margiela to package them in blank white cotton bags when he opened his stores. But both tactics work. Do you know anyone who unpicks those white stitches from their Margiela knits?

Then there is Net-a-Porter, the online fashion boutique whose packaging owes more to the grand days of deluxe department stores than to bubble- wrapped e-commerce. It is a happy moment whenever Net-a-Porter delivers. The No.1 reason: You have finally snaffled that elusive Marc Jacobs tunic. No. 2: you get to play the Dominique Sanda role in Bertolucci's "1900" by flinging open one of its enormous, tissue paper-stuffed, ribbon-tied boxes.

Net-a-Porter obsesses over every element of its packaging, not least because its founder, Natalie Massenet, realized that, in e-commerce, it is the company's only physical link with the customer. The boxes are designed so that people will want to keep them, with a logo that is big enough to remind them of the brand name, but not so big as to be obtrusive. The bags and boxes remain the same -another reminder of the brand - but Net-a-Porter freshens things up at the start of each season by changing the color of the tissue paper and the style of ribbon.

And now there is Lanvin. Until a few weeks ago it was just another Voguette, but then its creative director, Alber Elbaz, unveiled his new packaging, and it is beautiful. Everything is blue - not Tiffany Blue, but Elbaz's zestier take on the founder Jeanne Lanvin's favorite shade of forget-me-not blue, which she first spotted in a Fra Angelico fresco. The logo is a reworking of a 1907 drawing, by the illustrator Paul Iribe, of Jeanne Lanvin and her 10-year-old daughter, Marguerite, dressed for a ball. The new shoe boxes are shaped like antique library files and tied with black satin ribbon. It is not as though I've ever found it easy to resist the clothing in the Lanvin store on Rue Faubourg Saint- Honoré in Paris, but from now on it will be impossible.

Don't get me wrong. No packaging, not even Lanvin's, can ever matter more than its contents. But great packaging makes shopping more fun, and, as Tiffany has proved, occasionally elicits cash from impressionable people like me. *And judging by eBay's thriving online trade in empty Hermès boxes, it can even be an investment.*


----------



## HiHeels

Sept. US Vogue page 426  metallic gold plume.


----------



## jag

^^^GOt it right here- it is FABULOUS!


----------



## HiHeels

US vogue sept. page 462 giant green ostrich hac MISLABELED as a birkin.

more to come i'm sure - but this thing is so huge it's going to take me a week to get through.  it's honestly too much.
good night.


----------



## jag

OMG! HiHeels I would have never noticed that!


----------



## HiHeels

jag said:
			
		

> OMG! HiHeels I would have never noticed that!



nothing gets by this ace.  

but i really think you would have!


----------



## beaumonde

The first bit is old news, but this was just published on Vogue.com


THE BIRKIN RULES






LAST night a true fashion moment was witnessed: *Jane Birkin *renounced the Birkin bag in favour of something altogether more affordable. "I will always love the Hermes bags but I have tendonitis so I had to search for something smaller," she says. So now, while Hermes fans all over the world will continue to lust after the &#163;3,000-a-pop totes that were named after the sultry French actress, the woman herself is keeping all her essentials in a sporran. "This is genius," she says, holding up a battered leather purse that is hanging off one hip. "I found it in an antique shop in Scotland for &#163;5. I have always liked to hang my house keys off my trousers with a ribbon so I can really fit everything else I need in here. It looks attractive hanging at the front of shorts or on the hip with trousers." Blaming "too much being flung around by Hamlet" for her sore arm, Birkin was in London for the launch of the new scent she has created with Miller Harris, L'air de Rien, and says she had the idea for it when she was at her brother Andrew's house in Wales experimenting with a perfume lab he had created for his forthcoming film, _Perfume_. "I have never liked perfumes," she says. "I have always preferred to carry pot pourri in my pocket. It was an interesting exercise in finding out what you don't like. All the things usually associated with heady, dark-haired women like hyacinth, tuberose and lily-of-the-valley made me vomit when they were enclosed in a bottle so this one is much more me &#8211; I wanted a little of my brother's hair, my father's pipe, floor polish, empty chest of drawers, old forgotten houses." So now a Birkin sporran and the new scent are on a list of fashionista essentials, what should we wear them with? "I'm wearing 15-year-old Converse boots with the laces open so I can show off my ankles &#8211; at my age those and my collar bones are the only bits I can show off &#8211; with five-year-old men's cargo trousers and an ancient Prada jersey that I wash myself and wrap up in a towel, just the way my mother taught me," she says. Avoiding the paparazzi these days means Birkin hardly makes it to the international fashion collections. "But I am always loyal to Hermes and I like to go backstage to give Jean Paul Gaultier a kiss," she says. "And I went to Galliano with my daughters recently which was fantastic &#8211; a true show." After a life in the limelight, Birkin admits that all three of her daughters (photographer Kate Barry, singer Charlotte Gainsbourg and actress Lou Doillon), shun the paparazzi flashbulbs. "They are ferocious about their privacy &#8211; they learned how not to be from me," she says. "If I can take credit for anything it is that they, and my four grandchildren, all get along so well together. I'm proud of the fact that if I left tomorrow the brood would all be alright together." Her parting shot? An essential piece of style advice: "I absolutely never wear socks," she says. "I hate the terrible mark they leave around the ankle. I would rather die than be wearing socks when the accident happens." (September 5 2006, AM)


----------



## amkur

^^That was an interesting read. Don't think I'll be wearing her L'air de Rien perfume, yeah, not particularly fond of smelling like oily hair or cigars.

From Instyle, June or July issue:


----------



## Grands Fonds

Is it just me, or is Jane Birkin a little weird?????


----------



## dianagrace

From October Elle. A lovely Kelly Bag in the bottom right corner.


----------



## mrssparkles

Sept issue of FEMALE (a local Singapore fashion magazine)

Hermes designer Philippe Mouquet - the man behind the Round H-our watch


----------



## Serenity Now

^^ I never realised how cute those pikabook bookmarks were before!!!


----------



## Specialistparis

Grands Fonds said:


> Is it just me, or is Jane Birkin a little weird?????


 
She's very weird....  
But in France, we love her "bizarreries" and her english accent.


----------



## HiHeels

Domino, october issue. page 78, a feature on J. Mendel's creative director Kim Canter's apartment - right by her desk chair, a big gold birkin with gold hw.  best decorating tip in the whole mag.  lol


----------



## hermesgroupie

Vogue, October 2006


----------



## Baggaholic

This thread is picture perfect!


----------



## gigi leung

Some magazine snippets that I collected...

This one is about the *Hermes Horse Carriage Logo*


----------



## gigi leung

This one is about the *Hermes Constance*


----------



## gigi leung

This one is about *Le Monde de Hermes*


----------



## gigi leung

This one is about *Leila Menchari*


----------



## gigi leung

This one is about *Hermes Orange Boxes!  *


----------



## gina_b

Gigi, you are a star!  Thanks for posting all of these!


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks Gigi!


----------



## gigi leung

This one is about *Hermes being the first to introduce the Zipper in France*


----------



## gigi leung

This one is about the *Dog Collar*


----------



## gigi leung

This one is about *Pippa - furniture *


----------



## gigi leung

This one is my favoutite!  The *Hermes Barenia Watch* - I love how the model wore the watch with a silver ribbon! So elegant & pretty!


----------



## gigi leung

Gina, crochetbella, you're welcome!


----------



## mrssparkles

Thank you, Gigi.  Love them all!  A big hug to you too!


----------



## hermesgroupie

Hey, Gigi, if you don't mind, those lovely little snippets of yours would really be a great addition to the Bag Trivia thread.  That was a great source of information.


----------



## gigi leung

HG, that's an excellent idea!!  Feel free to link or re-post them in the Bag Trivia Thread!


----------



## temo

Thanks so much for sharing!! Really enjoyed them all!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today, there's an article in Wall Street Journal Europe about Vuitton but there's a paragraph about Hermès that I circled in blue.


----------



## Grands Fonds

ohh, Lavan - fab news - thanks!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

fashioninthecity said:


> Photos I have found on ebay from seller Luxury 4 U


 

Love the photo of SJP I have a copy at home.
These is the way to wear it , Classic white shirt, Jean and a Blue Jean bag.
Love It!  Love It!


----------



## Serenity Now

Gigi, thanks for the articles! The ones about the watch are my fav too!


----------



## gina_b

from Tatler, November 2006:


----------



## gigi leung

Thanks Gina!  That interview on Ms Birkin was an interesting read!


----------



## gina_b

You're welcome, Gigi!  I think Jane Birkin is the kind of person who might seem odd but in an interesting, wish-she-was-my-funky-urban-neighbor kind of way.


----------



## hermesgroupie

Vogue, November 2006, top of the page. Collier de chien in white epsom with palladium hardware.


----------



## Grands Fonds

^gawd, I LOVE it.........want want want it in white!!!!!


----------



## dior24

Me too!!


----------



## hermesgroupie

Harper's Bazaar, US edition, November 2006. The first picture shows Bazaar's editor in chief carrying her chocolate croc? Kelly once owned by Audrey Hepburn. *thud* The last picture is from an article chronicling Jean Paul Gaultier's career.


----------



## hermesgroupie

And here's the last one:


----------



## S'Mom

Oh MAN!  I'm outta here and on my way to the magazine stand AS WE SPEAK!!!!!    Thanks, HG for the heads up!!!!!


----------



## orchids

hermesgroupie said:


> Harper's Bazaar, US edition, November 2006. The first picture shows Bazaar's editor in chief carrying her chocolate croc? Kelly once owned by Audrey Hepburn. *thud* The last picture is from an article chronicling Jean Paul Gaultier's career.



So that's who won the auction! I remember reading an article where Matt Lauer's wife told him to stop bidding on Audrey's croc Kelly once it went over $20K.


----------



## hermesgroupie

orchids said:


> So that's who won the auction! I remember reading an article where Matt Lauer's wife told him to stop bidding on Audrey's croc Kelly once it went over $20K.


Orchids, how much did it eventually go for?  OMG, to actually own something that Audrey Hepburn touched!


----------



## orchids

From LOOKONLINE.COM: A NY FASHION INDUSTRY E-ZINE SINCE 1994

The hottest item of the evening was Audrey Hepburn&#8217;s black crocodile &#8220;Kelly&#8221; Hermes handbag together with one pair of mid-length black, leather gloves. Bidding opened at $1,000 and bag sold for a staggering $36,000. The auction ended with a surprise item &#8211; Audrey&#8217;s brown crocodile &#8220;Kelly&#8221; Hermes handbag with one pair of mid-length brown, leather gloves. Although Today Show host Matt Lauer was out-bid by Harper&#8217;s Bazaar Editor-in-Chief Glenda Bailey, who took the bag home for $25,000, he did walk away with a Balthus drawing that was given to Audrey Hepburn by Balthus in the summer of 1971. His winning bid was $7,000.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here's an article from the Wall Street Journal Europe today:


----------



## fashioninthecity

From MSNBC - Today's News from MSNBC Front Page

Luxury Forever 
Unlike many of its corporate competitors, Hermès hasn't lost its aura of exclusivity. 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*By Dana Thomas *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Newsweek International[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Oct. 25 issue - At the Hermès original flagship store at 24, rue du Faubourg St-Honore, in the heart of Paris, slim saleswomen dramatically unfurl silk scarf after silk scarf for clusters of Japanese shoppers and chic Parisiennes. Tailors take measurements for made-to-order suits and millinery experts size up chapeaus to be worn at the next big wedding or horse race. On the mezzanine, jewelers fit watches or help select the perfect pair of cuff links. In the back, saddlers take orders. To be measured, however, customers must make their way upstairs, where they straddle a leather sawhorsejust as clients have for more than a centuryas the man in the worn cowhide apron takes out his tape measure and gets to work.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That, in a snapshot, is what sets Hermes apart from its competitors in the luxury business. As its fall ad campaign, shot by the late Richard Avedon, declares: "Nothing changes, but everything changes." More than 50 percent of the products in the company's 225 stores worldwide are new each seasonincluding, this fall, the first women's wear collection by Hermes's newly appointed in-house designer, Jean Paul Gaultier. Yet the handbags and wallets, scarves and saddles, are still made the same way: by hand. "Hermes is the ultimate luxury," says Harper's Bazaar editor Glenda Bailey. "It's sophisticated, yet not pretentious, and there is always an extreme attention to design, quality and craftsmanship."[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]What's given Hermes its lasting power is the fact that it's one of the last family-owned, family-run companies in the luxury business. In the 1980s and '90s, old houses such as Gucci, Fendi and Celine were swallowed up by corporate groups and made beholden to stockholders who expected increased profits with each quarter. To meet that demand, many luxury houses went downmarket and began selling to the masses. Not Hermes. "They haven't sold out," says Rita Clifton, chairman of Interbrand UK, a branding-consultant firm in London. "Hermes is a rocklike beacon in authentic French luxury."[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It's in the company's bloodliterally. Hermes's 66-year-old CEO, Jean-Louis Dumas, is the fifth generation to run the company. As a child, he played beneath the desk of his grandfather Emile-Maurice Hermes, who guided the firm from the tack shop his grandfather Thierry founded in 1837 to an international luxury leather-goods house. During a trip to Canada in 1914, Emile-Maurice came across the zipper, acquired two-year exclusive rights to its use in Europe, and quickly integrated it into many products, including zip-wrist leather gloves. During his nearly 50 years at the helm, he introduced silk scarves based on jockey prints, silk neckties and Hermes's first scent, Eau d'Hermesall still staples at the house.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 1951, Emile-Maurice's son-in-law Robert Dumas took over, and turned Hermes into the jet set's luxury brand of choice. When paparazzi snapped Princess Grace of Monaco carrying a _sac a depeches _to conceal her pregnancy, Robert renamed it the Kelly bag, and sales soared. Half a century later, the Kelly, at $6,000 to $12,000, remains one of the most popular items at Hermes. In 1978, Robert's son Jean-Louis became chairman and CEO.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Despite his posh upbringing, Dumas remains remarkably grounded. Like his grandfather, he explored the world; in the early 1960s, he and his Greek-born wife, Rena, climbed into a beat-up Citroen and drove down the Silk Road to India, where they experienced firsthand the wide gulf between rich and poor. Dumas has said that the trip opened his eyes and gave him a sense of spiritualism. Later, he went to work as a buyer at Bloomingdale's in New York, where he learned the middle-class retail business. It all has come together at Hermes. Today Dumas is what his co-chairman Patrick Thomas calls "rational and emotional. He dreams all the time, but at the end of the day he does his accounting."[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dumas has guided the company with careful attention to detailand a certain degree of spontaneity. In 1984, he sat next to the actress Jane Birkin on an Air France flight. After watching her spill the contents of her purse, he asked her what would be the perfect bag. He adapted her specs to an old classic design called the _haut a courroies_ and came up with the Birkin. Today, at a starting price of $8,000, it's one of the house's bestsellers. In 1982, he bought John Lobb shoes, and during the last decade, he has taken minority stakes in such luxury companies as Saint-Louis crystal, Puiforcat silversmiths and Leica cameras. The goal, says Thomas, is to invest in "exceptional products that have nothing in common and try to help them to grow."[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In 1993, Dumas listed 19 percent of the company on the stock market, which gave Hermes some outside pressure to be fiscally responsible. The company's stock has risen steadily ever since. Four years later he hired Martin Margiela to design women's wear, and to everyone's surprise, Margielaknown for radically deconstructed clothesturned out one discreetly elegant collection after another.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Then in 1999, Dumas stupefied both fashion and business establishments by buying 35 percent of Jean Paul Gaultier, the bad-boy French designer best-known for his conical-breasted corsets for Madonna. The cash infusion allowed Gaultier to expand his then 20-year-old company with new lines and move his headquarters into a newly restored city mansion in Paris. When Margiela's contract expired, Dumas asked Gaultier to suggest a replacement. After thinking a bit, Gaultier called back: "What about me?" Dumas agreed. "He gave me carte blanche," Gaultier told NEWSWEEK backstage after his Hermes women's wear show in Paris last week. "The only thing he told me was, 'Jean, I don't want to see logos like we see everywhere else. Hermes is about discretion, refinement and subtlety.' "[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But that didn't mean the _enfant terrible _couldn't play. His first order of business was to create new spins on the classics, making a mini Kelly bag and a squat version of the Birkinboth of which became favorites of glossy editors. After Gaultier's wildly lauded second collection last weeklight-as-air silk-scarf gowns, skintight glove-leather bodices and handsomely tailored peacoatsthe fashion crowd is loudly comparing the powerful pairing to Karl Lagerfeld and Chanel. Today ready-to-wear is Hermes's second largest business after leather goods, last year accounting for 22 percent of sales, or 267 million.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hermes is growing in other directions as well. Three years ago it opened a 5,600-square-meter store in Tokyo. In 2002, it launched an e-commerce site in the United StatesHermes.com. The company is developing its arts initiative, with photography and contemporary exhibits in its in-store galleries in New York, Los Angeles and Brussels, and underwriting shows such as "Carried Away: All About Bags," which opened earlier this month at the Musée des Arts Decoratifs. This year it's opening two new production sites outside Paris, adding more than 200 leatherworking artisans. "They are willing to invest time in craftsmen in order to maintain their quality," says Dana Telsey, luxury analyst for Bear Stearns in New York. "In the long-term we will continue to see growth."[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That's certainly what Dumas hopes. These days he's slowing down, easing into retirement. He named Thomas, a longtime Hermes executive, as co-chairman so he could spend more time with his wife at their homes in Normandy and Greece. But with a half-dozen relatives in key positions, there will no doubt be a sixth-generation in the Hermes saddle for years to come. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_© 2006 Newsweek, Inc._[/FONT]


----------



## orchids

^^Great article FIC! Thanks for posting!


----------



## fashioninthecity

Found a article about watches. 

*Time according to Hermes* 






 Guillaume de Seynes, managing director of the watchmaking division, talks about company strategy 







*Hermes times.Paprika watch in stainless steel with Mysore goatskin strap (left); Cape Cod chronograph watch in stainless steel with black barenia calf strap (right). Following the family companys tradition in fine leather goods, the Hermes watchmaking division was developed in the late 1970s by company president, Jean-Louis Dumas-Hermes. Situated in Biel, Switzerland, the assembly lines produces 140,000 pieces annually.* 
By Elis Kiss - Kathimerini English Edition
From the celebrated Faubourg Saint Honore flagship to stores in Beijing and Shanghai, pure luxury-lovers flock to Hermes outlets to order their Kelly or their Birkin  handbags named after Grace and Jane respectively. Some also come for the Paprika  one of the companys stylish timepieces.
More and more people are interested in watches today; they have developed into an accessory of personal elegance and status, said Guillaume de Seynes, managing director of La Montre Hermes, to Kathimerini English Edition on a recent trip to Greece.
A member of the sixth generation of the Hermes family  great-grandson of Emil Hermes and nephew of current President Jean-Louis Dumas-Hermes  de Saynes built a solid marketing background in companies such as La Chemise Lacoste and Mumm Cordon Rouge Champagne before joining the Hermes watch division in 1997. His mission? To make the timepieces as popular as the houses renowned silk scarves.
Though clearly at the high-end of the global watchmaking industry, Hermes watches are more affordable than the impeccable Hermes leather handbags. And while they might be a household name in countries such as France and Japan, there is room for growth in other places.
In Greece, La Montre Hermes has entered into a fruitful partnership with Flamme Hellas, with a network of six exclusive selling points (five in Athens and one in Thessaloniki) while plans include more selling points in hot spots like Myconos and Santorini.
For Hermes, watches are not an accessory diversification simply capitalizing on the brands power. As with all 14 families of Hermes products, the watches go back to the companys roots. A family affair since Thierry Hermes opened his saddle-making unit in Pariss Madeleine quarter in 1837, the companys refined skills have always been recognized. Following World War I, Emil Hermes, a member of the third generation, realized that horses were going to go out of business as means of public transport, giving way to automobiles. His idea was to develop a series of products whereby the highly skilled Hermes ateliers could carry on executing the finest pieces while venturing beyond the focus on horses. As the house of Hermes moved into leather luggage and bags, a mini-revolution was taking place in the world of timepieces, with wristwatches beginning to take over from pocket watches. In 1928, Hermes began selling timepieces  a variety of watches, some were imagined by the house and made by Swiss watchmakers, while others were high-quality pieces by other labels. In the 1970s, the quartz revolution urged Jean-Louis Dumas-Hermes to develop an in-house division and let go of other labels.
At Hermes, we often say that we prefer the term creation as opposed to that of marketing, said de Saynes.
But Hermes watches do not enjoy the handmade qualities of the saddles, for instance. What do Hermes watches take from the houses renowned artisanship?
Being essentially quartz timepieces, we claim the discreet style of Hermes, said de Saynes. Its an everyday elegance with a quality of utility; the house of Hermes was not born into the department of jewelry or haute couture.
Today, watches represent roughly 10 percent of the companys consolidated sales, and together with products such as perfumes, they are sold both in Hermes outlets as well as in other stores. (In France alone, Hermes timepieces are available in 80 selling points.) And as is true of high fashion and accessories, watchmakers are expected to come up with exciting new stuff, in an increasingly competitive and challenging market.
Jean-Louis Dumas-Hermes is very concerned when it comes to design; he does not like to travel back in time and resuscitate old models, as he is deeply interested in creativity, said de Saynes. It might sound a little bit provocative, but sometimes it seems that our problem is that we have too many ideas.
Abundant creativity translates into steel, gold and steel or solid gold, metal or stitched leather straps for models such as the Nomade, the Cape Cod chronograph and the H-Hour, to name just a few. With assembly lines situated in Biel, Switzerland  where components come from around the country, except for leather straps which are made by Hermes in France  the annual output is estimated at 140,000 pieces.
The oldest design still in production is the Kelly. Originally designed in 1975, it was recently given a modern spin by Hermes womenswear designer, Martin Margiela. A good example of in-house creative synergy, Margiela began working on an idea for a key ring, finally coming up with a hanging watch. And while design remains crucial, the division is also on a quest for technical development, where the Hermes craftsmanship spirit would be more evident.
Meanwhile, the houses tradition remains intact: These are beautifully handmade utility products, executed to perfection for a long life and becoming more noble as they grow older.
All Hermes products, including the timepieces  even though it is hard to see the patina of time  are essentially inspired by this philosophy, said de Saynes. One of the nicest compliments I ever received was in Belgium recently. Showing me her 16-year-old Hermes watch, a lady spoke of how it was working wonderfully, justs like the day she bought it. I told her that was great and that it was probably time for her to buy her second one!

From ekathimerini.com


----------



## fallen_angel

the devastatingly beautiful gemma ward posing with a crocodile birkin [*link*]


----------



## hermesgroupie

^^^^^Very Louise Brooks.


----------



## hermesgroupie

Little article on It-Bags:
The Observer | Magazine | Mama's gotta brand new bag


----------



## lizhanover

great article - reminds me when I was in Paris a long time ago and all the women doing their shopping were carrying lv speedy's - they put their vegetables in them - they also carried a real handbag (forget which one - Chanel / hermes - it was the 16th Arrondisement) - the speedy was just a shopping bag for meat and vegetables - they would never have dreamed of using it as their only bag - and I was told by my elders:   - see, in the US, everybody has to have this LV "handbag" - but here in Europe - it's JUST a vegetable bag = I was supposed to learn a lesson from this....I think - beware the trend, you could end up carrying a plastic sack! Something I will never forget.


----------



## shoes319

Great article thanks HG!


----------



## mrssparkles

Not a long article but a small feature in a local magazine about free embossing of H bags.


----------



## ETenebris

LOOKINGOOD35 said:


> Love the photo of SJP I have a copy at home.
> These is the way to wear it , Classic white shirt, Jean and a Blue Jean bag.
> Love It! Love It!


 
This is SJP???  No wonder I love it!  Where did this picture originally come from?


----------



## orchids

^^That photo of SJP originally came from an article in Harpers Bazaar, although I believe in the original article I have at home that BJ ostrich was actually a Vert Anis/Chartreuse Ostrich. I think an eBay seller photoshopped it at some point and the BJ colored version has been circulating around.


----------



## ETenebris

orchids said:


> ^^That photo of SJP originally came from an article in Harpers Bazaar, although I believe in the original article I have at home that BJ ostrich was actually a Vert Anis/Chartreuse Ostrich. I think an eBay seller photoshopped it at some point and the BJ colored version has been circulating around.


 
No kidding?!  Thanks.  If you happen across your copy I would love to see the "original" version.    So the bag in this pic is ostrich?  I can't tell on my monitor, although I did think the color looked closest to the Blue Jean.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## orchids

I think I ripped out that photo b/c I loved the ostrich so much, and it may be in my file. I'll check when I get back home later this weekend; I am travelling at the moment. The original is gorgeous.


----------



## ETenebris

Thanks!


----------



## Sus

Orchids - I think I remember that photo.  The original bag is gorgeous (not that the BJ is not too).


----------



## orchids

ETenebris said:


> No kidding?!  Thanks.  If you happen across your copy I would love to see the "original" version.    So the bag in this pic is ostrich?  I can't tell on my monitor, although I did think the color looked closest to the Blue Jean.  It's gorgeous!



ET, here you go--the original version from the Harper's Bazaar article--most likely it's Chartreuse or Vert Anis in Ostrich w/gold hardware.


----------



## thompk

Thought this was an interesting article from _Vogue Living, Fall / Winter 2006_! 

Aerin Lauder, the granddaughter of the late Estee Lauder, inherited an Hermes bike we can drool over...however, what happens when it rains? 

K~


----------



## whispa777

Is that a JPG on the back of her bike?


----------



## thompk

Here's a better pic...I think!


----------



## thompk

I think it's a MUCH older bike It almost looks like a wedgewood blue....hmmmm


----------



## hermesgroupie

thompk said:


> Thought this was an interesting article from _Vogue Living, Fall / Winter 2006_!
> 
> Aerin Lauder, the granddaughter of the late Estee Lauder, inherited an Hermes bike we can drool over...however, what happens when it rains?
> 
> K~


You whip out the raincover, of course!!! 

Whispa, that's a Frontier.


----------



## ETenebris

orchids said:


> ET, here you go--the original version from the Harper's Bazaar article--most likely it's Chartreuse or Vert Anis in Ostrich w/gold hardware.


 
You are AWESOME, thanks!  And that Frontier bag (is that the name of the one in the bike pic?) is gorgeous!  I think that was the bag shown in Vogue recently...it's a travel bag, I believe.


----------



## Scarlett'sBag

error


----------



## Scarlett'sBag

Here's a better picture of the H bag that was on the back of Aerin Lauder's H bike from one of my old Elle magazines.


----------



## hermesgroupie

From the book _Ultimate Style, the best of the best dressed list._ Pictures of Grace Kelly and Jacqueline Kennedy in Hermes.


----------



## orchids

^^Great pictures HG--thanks for posting. Love that pic of Grace riding side-saddle. Two of my favorite style icons--it's interesting to see how the bags have evolved over time; i.e., the Trim-- oval-shaped clasp to the rectangular one. Grace's Kelly looks like a 35cm?


----------



## hermesgroupie

^^^^^There's another picture of Jackie carrying a bag I am certain is Hermes, but I just want to be sure.  It is one of their vintage styles that I have only seen once.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks for theh pics HG! I love Grace Kelly's pics, especially the one where she's riding ... so chic!


----------



## hermesgroupie

US Vogue, December 2006 features some Hermes items as gift items. 
1) Hermes cards
2) Article on Christmas gifts (take a close look at the picture) 
3) Continuation of the article with a green leather box by Hermes
4) Hermes agenda
5) Hermes golf tees in a leather case


----------



## hermesgroupie

Pictures from a book, the title I already forgot. The first picture is a Kelly and in the second picture are belts. The bottom two belts are Hermes.


----------



## mrssparkles

Thank you, HG for posting! 



> 2) Article on Christmas gifts (take a close look at the picture)


 
Is that violet croc?!!!


----------



## hermesgroupie

^^^^^Yes, indeedily!!


----------



## S'Mom

HG....thank you for posting these wonderful pics......gotta go get that Vogue and do my cut-outs for my H book!

....sick I know but I keep a journal of H pics......oiy, I am SO addicted!!!!


----------



## orchids

Major drool..over that Violette Croc! Love it!!! D, I do the same thing too...I have a binder with the clear plastic pages I slip the articles into.


----------



## shoes319

D and Orchids - me three!  Actually it used to be more of a style notebook, and now has turned into an Hermes notebook lol!  I even have a list of the things I've bought so when I'm feeling I want "just one more thing" I look at the list and tell myself to slow down lol!  I pulled the Hermes ad from the Town & Country mag and slid that in as the cover just yesterday too!


----------



## ETenebris

Shouldn't you ladies be keeping these articles in...say...an Hermes agenda "scrapbook?"  Hmmmm?


----------



## HiHeels

i didn't want to double post, so here's a link 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...ermes-knowledge-base-7049-26.html#post1278267

it's info from my December issue of _the daily mini_


----------



## amkur

From the December C California Style mag issue:













From the August C style issue:


----------



## gina_b

Thanks for posting these, HG and amkur!!

Wow, I'm not a bolide girl normally, but that one in rouge vif is lovely!!

amkur - in the first pic, bottom left hand corner, is that a Keira Ring by Asprey?


----------



## amkur

^^yes it is Gina! it's gorgeous!


----------



## amkur

Here is a closer pic of the ring for you Gina:


----------



## gina_b

I do love this ring!  Thanks, amkur!


----------



## fallen_angel

two more scans of an hermes ad featuring gemma ward and a "kelly longue clutch"

ImageShack - Hosting :: gemmahermes3er4.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: gemmahermes4vq7.jpg


----------



## fashioninthecity

I have found something on youtube.com that looks like a few videos of a person making a kelly and a birkin bag. It says it in the title "How a kelly is made" But I'm not 100% sure. 

YouTube - How a Kelly Handbag is made=


----------



## golconda

fashioninthecity said:


> I have found something on youtube.com that looks like a few videos of a person making a kelly and a birkin bag. It says it in the title "How a kelly is made" But I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> YouTube - How a Kelly Handbag is made=


Hermes bags are stitched by hand.  This must besomeone making a knock off.  ?????


----------



## amkur

^^It is a fake being made because the other clips listed say "kelly style" handbag *oye*


----------



## hermesgroupie

The following pictures are from the January 2007 edition of Harper's Bazaar, US.  Whoo!   Sorry about the picture quality:s , it really becomes pixilated when I shrink them (must work on preserving picture quality).  *sigh*:shame: 

*Picture 1.* Hermes scarf, Naissance d'une idee by Michel Duchenne.
*Picture 2.* Entire ensemble by Hermes. Jacket $3650, blouse $830, bikini $810, shorts $1375, leather belt (worn as necklace) $1000, chain necklace $5350, and sandals $1175
*Picture 3.* Crocodile and diamond cuff by Hermes $25,900
*Picture 4.* Spring/summer 2007 runway shot. (Personally, I really like this clutch)
*Picture 5. *Interview with Rossella Jardini. The top picture shows her at her Hermes desk and the lower picture shows a shot of some of her Hermes bags. From what I can tell she has a Garden Party in Rouge Imperial, a Picotin PM in white/orange, Trim with fringe in suede (maybe rouge moyen), and vintage black Piano bag. This is one stylish lady.


----------



## dianagrace

I was wondering what that black bag was, it is really beautiful.


----------



## hermesgroupie

dianagrace said:


> I was wondering what that black bag was, it is really beautiful.


The handbag with the two square closures?  That's a piano.  Hermes usually names their items by the closures that are used.


----------



## S'Mom

Fantastic!  Thank you, HG!!!!   I need to get that issue.....I love reading about stylish, chic women!!!


----------



## Grands Fonds

oh, oh, oh....crocodile and diamond cuff........oh......


----------



## S'Mom

...get out the knee-pads, GF.

Only THIS time make 'em a little bigger...........


----------



## Grands Fonds

LMAO!!!!  OK, this time I'm using the bags from the shoulder-straps...........or perhaps I should just use the whole full-size sleeper....?


----------



## hermesgroupie

^^^^^I'd use some pillows for that cuff.


----------



## mrssparkles

Came across this little article on H scarves in the China Business Daily (4th Dec 2006)


----------



## lovehermes

Thanks hermesgroupie and mrssparkles...excellent articles!


----------



## TammyD

I love the article on scarves, *MrsS*. I think scarves make an outfit instantly classy. Just wish I have more occasion to wear mine!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Originally Posted by fashioninthecity  


> I have found something on youtube.com that looks like a few videos of a person making a kelly and a birkin bag. It says it in the title "How a kelly is made" But I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> YouTube - How a Kelly Handbag is made=
> Hermes bags are stitched by hand. This must besomeone making a knock off. ?????





This is one of the wholesalers in China that I have been ranting about. The very ones....  
THE NERVE!!!!!!!


----------



## hello2703

Don't know if this has been posted before but I have read it with interest:
HELLO! Tai Tai .com


----------



## umamanikam

amkur said:


> ^^It is a fake being made because the other clips listed say "kelly style" handbag *oye*


 are all the types of hermes bags made by hand or only the kelly and birkin????


----------



## hermesgroupie

^^^^All.


----------



## hermesgroupie

From US Vogue, January 2007. The first picture is of the new Medor clutch coming out in S/S 2007. Now check out the next picture, they are saying that is a WHITE BARENIA watch. Interesting..............very interesting.


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ Silver.. hmm.. does it mean metallic is coming back to Hermes bag in S/S 2007??


----------



## hermesgroupie

PL, the silver bag isn't Hermes, the watch in that picture is.  But it's white Barenia.


----------



## dior24

pinkish_love said:


> ^^ Silver.. hmm.. does it mean metallic is coming back to Hermes bag in S/S 2007??



Chanel yes but not Hermes. No metallic bags spotted at Hermes S/S fashion show. Medor clutch, i want one in white with GH.


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ HG LOL Thanks for clearing that up!! Its just that Hermes FSH has many silver/gold birkin on the boutique window.. so i thought oh ok maybe its true


----------



## hermesgroupie

^^^^PL, sometimes the bags in the window are strictly for display, they are never meant for purchase.  Frankly, I don't think I can carry a metallic Birkin.  I'm such a neutral girl that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Rachelle

Ever wonder how does a media invitation for the Hermes fashion show looks like?

photo credit: Milk X magazine (Hong Kong) Iss. 3, Nov 2006

The columnist was also lucky enough to have Sir Jean-Paul Gaultier's signature written on the back...PRICELESS!


----------



## Grands Fonds

: : A N T O N E L L A G A M B O T T O - B U R K E W E B : : I N T E R V I E W S : :


----------



## gina_b

That is a fantastic article!  Thanks, GF!

Rachelle: is that an embossed barenia invitation?  WoW.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you GF!  i LOVE this quote:

 The Hermes range is no different. Dumas-Hermes has always believed that God is in the details. &#8220;But,&#8221; he smiles, &#8220;the Devil is, too.&#8221;


----------



## mrssparkles

New Store Opening ~ Maison Hermes Dosan Park, Seoul, Korea.

Source: SG Style Jan2007 Total 4 pages.


----------



## mrssparkles

Page 2


----------



## mrssparkles

Page 3


----------



## mrssparkles

Page 4 (last page)


----------



## AirMess

^Haha ... I need to arrange a stopover in Seoul ... Yowza! That is a freaking huge store!  Thanks for the pics Mrs S


----------



## mrssparkles

Yes, it looks like an amazingly huge store/museum.  A must-see.  It's a pity I cannot upload a clearer set of attachment onto the forum.  I had to lower the resolution down as many times to be able to upload these pages.  If you want proper, high resolution pdf pages, please PM me your email address, *AirMess*.

Our Hermes PR manager is in there.  She's wearing H fur ... so beautiful!


----------



## Serenity Now

Current March issue of Aussie Harper's Bazaar has a little pull-out promo of some H items.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I found this article online, at the Ministere des Affaires Etrangeres, talking about both Hermes philosophy and their training:

*The Hermes philosophy*



*The unparalleled expertise of the French luxury company with the famous horse and carriage logo has earned Hermès worldwide fame. The meticulous attention to detail that goes into crafting the emblematic Kelly and Birkin bag defies imitation; this scrupulous precision is the central feature of the intangible Hermès legacy. The conservation and transmission of this know-how can only be achieved through highly specialised training and instruction.* 
Founded in 1837, Hermès was originally a family saddle workshop specialising in horse riding equipment. The company pursued this activity over the years while expanding its product range considerably, particularly in the early 20th century. The 1925 launch of the first Hermès handbag revolutionised the world of women&#8217;s fashion. In 1937, it was the turn of the silk square scarf, which Hermès also offered in the form of ties and pocket squares. The company began manufacturing small leather goods and fashion accessories, using the leather scraps left over from the crafting of saddles, harnesses and riding crops. Through this diversification, Hermès developed considerably and was soon listed on the stock exchange. Yet the business remained in the hands of the Hermès family, guarantor of the company&#8217;s spirit and philosophy. Today&#8217;s product range is varied - from bags and small leather goods to clothing, home objects (the first tableware set was introduced in 1984) and timepieces - but a permanent feature endures: the patterns, materials and style are all related to horses. True to its equestrian roots - embodied in the company&#8217;s horse and carriage logo - the expertise developed by Hermès is now equated with its brand image. Each handcrafted piece is produced by of one and the same worker, who oversees the item&#8217;s entire development. This process even includes the timepieces - one of the company&#8217;s most recent innovations. Each leather item is fashioned by a single craftsman (from cutting the pattern to packaging the finished product), and each item is stamped with the specific mark of the employee who created it. 
Hermès articles are exquisitely refined and their production requires a high degree of patience and precision. To uphold this traditional know-how, synonymous with the name Hermès, the company has centralised all of its production activity in large workshops. In the early 1980s, it acquired various craftsmen workshops on the verge of closing in a move to protect and retain the highly specialised skills required to make Hermès products. 
In parallel to this, Hermès also trains the workers entrusted with preserving the company&#8217;s manufacturing secrets. As such, it has developed numerous educational partnerships with public and private schools. These establishments offer students the opportunity to obtain their technical or vocational training certificate under the guidance of a specialised Hermès instructor dispatched by the company. This guest professor is involved in the training process and transmits the company&#8217;s extremely specific techniques. Often, the students (who already have a secondary school diploma or equivalency) are involved in a learning programme whereby they spend equal amounts of time at school and at the Hermès workshops. 
Like other secondary schools in the centre or north of France, the Abbé Grégoire School, located in Paris, has signed a partnership agreement with Hermès. Such establishments offer diplomas that provide generalised training, after which some students are sent on-site to Hermès for a certain period of time in order to learn specific techniques. During this training, the apprentices are required to learn the skills necessary for crafting five styles of bags, in five different colours and five types of leather. If at the end of this trial period the apprentice has not acquired the requisite expertise, he may be asked to leave - in the interests of the company&#8217;s reputation. Becoming a Hermès craftsman requires patience: once this initial step has been successfully completed, novices will remain under the supervision of a trainer for an additional three years. The gradual incorporation of new workers into the company enables them to develop their abilities while acquiring the unmistakeable Hermès style. They becomecompany assets who guarantee the quality of the items sold. As this French family-run business moves further away from its original scope of activities, it continues to expand its lineage, ensuring that future generations also discover the Hermès commitment to fine materials and rigorous craftsmanship. 
Written by *Anne-Laure Bell* taken from Actualité en France (magazine of the ministry of Foreign Affairs)

French luxury products - The Hermes philosophy - Ministère des Affaires étrangères


----------



## dior24

mrssparkles said:


> New Store Opening ~ Maison Hermes Dosan Park, Seoul, Korea.
> 
> Source: SG Style Jan2007 Total 4 pages.



i went to this opening! i had a memorable time speaking to Patrick Thomas, CEO of Hermes. He's a very nice and warm person. honestly, i'm not that fascinated by the store concept. i'm more fascinated by the cute gold balloons and little cute adorable korean girls. the girls arnd 3-6 yrs old. i was told these cute girls r the daughters of important hermes clients. there's this one adorable smiling girl went to her mum after finishing her job. u noe what? her mum is carrying an orange croc kelly w/GH & in hermes ensemble top to bottom! she resembles maggie q.


----------



## crochetbella

Serenity, you shouldn't have done that to me...I didn't like the Lindy until I saw this picture!


----------



## HiHeels

NYTimes
Possessed
Leather, Yes. Kinky, Not So Much.
By DAVID COLMAN
Published: February 11, 2007
IF nothing else, &#8220;Shortbus&#8221; proved that a movie with lots of X-rated procreative activity could have all the good old G-rated charm of &#8220;Moonstruck.&#8221; Its tug-at-the-heartstrings plot may have been schmaltzy but it achieved something most films strenuously avoid: it portrayed sex and affection as real and integrated parts of life, not ones that have to play in different theaters in different parts of town.

The message &#8212; that sex is not something you peek at in the cordoned-off part of the video store or confine to the corresponding part of your mind &#8212; seemed almost revolutionary, but only because it was put so bluntly. For many people, sex gets the heart racing even if it is not kept on a pedestal or under the mattress.

Case in point: Butt magazine, the gay quarterly published in the Netherlands (in English) by Gert Jonkers and Jop van Bennekom. It has become an underground success through a mix of matter-of-fact profiles and photographs of artists, writers, designers and plain (or almost plain) Joes. In its undersize, matte-pink glory, it is the antithesis of glossy magazines and retouched porn.

&#8220;We&#8217;re so not into fantasy,&#8221; Mr. Jonkers said. &#8220;We really like reality here. That was our whole idea, that sex was about fun and real life and that these things are completely integrated into who someone is. We were always puzzled as to why sex was detached from reality and placed in a dream landscape, where it has to be perfect.&#8221; (Taschen has just published &#8220;Butt Book,&#8221; a compendium of articles and photography culled from five years of the magazine.)

Asked if there was anything he owned or desired that dismantled the boundaries between outer and inner worlds (not to mention outerwear and underwear), Mr. Jonkers racked his brain. What smacked of sex and doesn&#8217;t lick its chops?

Then it occurred to him: something he spotted at Hermès when he was in Paris to interview Véronique Nichanian, who designs Hermès men&#8217;s wear. New this season (and sold only in Europe), it is an &#8220;étui à préservatifs,&#8221; a lovely scrap of leather that holds three &#8220;préservatifs&#8221; and folds up as neatly and elegantly as money (that other dirty topic) does in an Hermès wallet.

&#8220;It&#8217;s so supersimple, so minimal,&#8221; Mr. Jonkers said. &#8220;And it&#8217;s very chic and discreet. It&#8217;s not a Dolce & Gabbana condom holder with gold lettering.&#8221;

&#8220;And it&#8217;s so useful &#8212; a lot of luxury items aren&#8217;t. I like that Hermès makes something like this. We have an old-fashioned idea about Hermès, that they make beautiful stuff, so I like that they make something that almost has a political edge.&#8221;

While it implies that sex is as pocketable a part of life as money and keys, the little leather good also lends a certain dignity and polish to the often lamented (or worse, often ignored) realities of sex. &#8220;The condom definitely has a PR problem,&#8221; Mr. Jonkers said. &#8220;It needs a good rebranding, so it&#8217;s nice to give it an upgrade.&#8221;

He paused and considered. &#8220;The downside,&#8221; he said, &#8220;is that if a guy took it out, you might think: &#8216;Wow, this guy is a professional. He&#8217;s prepared for everything.&#8217; &#8221;

While Mr. Jonkers himself probably will not shell out for it (it costs 350 Euros, about $455, and can be ordered from Hermès), he loves how the case packs so much more than condoms &#8212; practicality, sex, style, responsibility, frivolity, dignity &#8212; into a tight little package. &#8220;It has this kind of outrageousness with a purpose.&#8221;

But he &#8212; and just about any other man, too &#8212; would love to get it as a valentine.


----------



## Japster

Serenity- Thanks for posting those pics!!!


----------



## mizzle

HiHeels said:


> Then it occurred to him: something he spotted at Hermès when he was in Paris to interview Véronique Nichanian, who designs Hermès mens wear. New this season (and sold only in Europe), it is an étui à préservatifs, a lovely scrap of leather that holds three préservatifs and folds up as neatly and elegantly as money (that other dirty topic) does in an Hermès wallet.
> 
> Its so supersimple, so minimal, Mr. Jonkers said. And its very chic and discreet. Its not a Dolce & Gabbana condom holder with gold lettering.



How fantastic! Now how do I ask my SA to order one of these!!


----------



## mizzle

Serenity Now said:


> Current March issue of Aussie Harper's Bazaar has a little pull-out promo of some H items.



I need that bathing suit!


----------



## mrssparkles

mizzle & HH, that condom holder costs about USD480.  I'll scan the picture and post here again.


----------



## dianagrace

Proust questionnaire


It has been nearly 50 years since Catherine Deneuve made her film debut, in "Les collégiennes". Today the Parisian beauty, currently starring in "Palais Royal !", reigns as the grande dame of French cinema. A former Chanel model and now a MAC icon, she reveals her green thumb, an early love of Hermès, and a strong aversion to insects.

         Which historical figure do you          most identify with ?
        George Sand.

         Which living person do you most          admire ?
        Aung San Suu Kyi.

         What is your greatest fear ?
        The war.

         What is the trait you most deplore          in yourself ?
        Having too many things on my mind at the same time.

         What is the trait you most deplore          in others ?
        Inconsistency.

*What is your greatest extravagance          ?
         Spending all my money when I was 17 years old to buy an Hermès          Kelly bag.*

         What do you consider the most          overrated virtue ?
        Beauty.

         What do you dislike most about          your appearance ?
        My left ear.

         Which words or phrases do you          most overuse ?
        Je ne finis pas mes phrases. [I do not finish my sentences.]

         What or who is the greatest          love of your life ?
        Nature.

         Which talent would you most          like to have ?
        The gift of a scientific mind.

         What is your current state of          mind ?
        Restless.

         If you could change one thing          about yourself, what would it be ?
        My future.

         If you could change one thing          about your family, what would it be?
        Nothing.

         What do you consider your greatest          achievement ?
        A wild garden.

         If you were to die and come          back as a person or thing, what do you think it would be ?
        A lime tree.

         What is your most treasured          possession ?
        Lucidity.

         What is your favorite occupation          ?
        Playing in the garden.

         What is your most marked characteristic          ?
        Impassivity.

         What is the quality you most          like in a man ?
        Fantasy and talent.

         What do you most value in your          friends ?
        Uniqueness.

         Who are your favorite writers          ?
        Rainer Maria Rilke.

         Who is your favorite hero of          fiction ?
        Mandrake the Magician.

         What is it that you most dislike          ?
        Insects.

         How would you like to die ?
        In my sleep or standing.

         What is your motto ?
        "À cur vaillant, rien d'impossible" [With a valiant          heart, nothing is impossible].

Tout sur Catherine Deneuve - Interview parue dans Vanity Fair 2006


----------



## mrssparkles

In *barenia* :greengrin: I know someone who loves barenia  

And white contrast stitching.

Here you go, a picture of THE condom holder with 3 sleeves made to size, to hold 3 condoms.  At the edge of each sleeve is a U-shaped die-cut that makes it easy for the owner to pull it out.  Fast access.  That's good design  

Sorry, it's about USD470.  It's available outside of Europe  unlike what the article said.


Source: The Business Times (Singapore) Weekend Edition 10th-11th Feb 2007


----------



## gigi leung

*SerenityN, VintageL, HiHeels, Dianagrace, MrsS,*
Thanks for posting pics & articles, ladies!


----------



## dior24

What? Catherine bought her 1st H purchase at 17? Not twilly, scarf, bangles or belt but a KELLY! How many 17 yrs old now will do like her? Mothers, if your DD wants to buy a kelly/birkin at that age, will u allow?


----------



## Casa de Hermes

dianagrace said:


> I agree with you, I do not care for any of these girls I don't like the Hilton girls either.


 
Well I think Nicky is ok, but that paris is a mess. Goes to prove those with money are not always classy. She is just horrible!


----------



## koukanamiya

Holy crap ... they make a CONDOM HOLDER?!!!!  maybe I'll get one to hold business cards ...  Nobody would know what it is anyway. ^^


----------



## dior24

^^lol. 

hmm, DH & i dun need condom coz' we want to have our 1st child. so that condom holder is useless 4 us, hehe.


----------



## mrssparkles

koukanamiya said:


> Holy crap ... they make a CONDOM HOLDER?!!!! maybe I'll get one to hold business cards ... Nobody would know what it is anyway. ^^


 
Very funny, Kou.  The footprint of this thing is absolutely too small for biz cards.  Ahem.


----------



## mizzle

mrssparkles said:


> In *barenia* :greengrin: I know someone who loves barenia
> 
> And white contrast stitching.
> 
> Here you go, a picture of THE condom holder with 3 sleeves made to size, to hold 3 condoms.  At the edge of each sleeve is a U-shaped die-cut that makes it easy for the owner to pull it out.  Fast access.  That's good design
> 
> Sorry, it's about USD470.  It's available outside of Europe  unlike what the article said.
> 
> 
> Source: The Business Times (Singapore) Weekend Edition 10th-11th Feb 2007



MrsS, knew we could count on you! I wonder how H decided on the  quantity 3? Were I to SO one, it would be a single, less bulky, easier to carry around at all times. Maybe a double, but _definitely_ wouldn't need 3. Rouge H, or perhaps indigo with green stitching....


----------



## Casa de Hermes

koukanamiya said:


> Holy crap ... they make a CONDOM HOLDER?!!!! maybe I'll get one to hold business cards ... Nobody would know what it is anyway. ^^


 
KOU? Who makes condom holders?


----------



## Casa de Hermes

mrssparkles said:


> In *barenia* :greengrin: I know someone who loves barenia
> 
> And white contrast stitching.
> 
> Here you go, a picture of THE condom holder with 3 sleeves made to size, to hold 3 condoms. At the edge of each sleeve is a U-shaped die-cut that makes it easy for the owner to pull it out. Fast access. That's good design
> 
> Sorry, it's about USD470. It's available outside of Europe  unlike what the article said.
> Hermes has gone to far.


----------



## Casa de Hermes

dior24 said:


> ^^lol.
> 
> hmm, DH & i dun need condom coz' we want to have our 1st child. so that condom holder is useless 4 us, hehe.


 
LOL


----------



## LoveThatThing

In US ELLE march 2007, I spotted H bracelets, on Jessica Simpson, not a fan of hers but it's worth a look.

Leather cuff (Collier du Chien), Hermes, $900








Silver Bracelet, Hermes $ 2,375, I just realized she's wearing the silver bracelet on the cover, too


----------



## Nola

This picture I saw on Spanish Elle, issue july 2006.


----------



## Nola

Beautiful Hermés ads


----------



## Greentea

^ TDF. I WANT that black/white optical scarf!!


----------



## hermesgroupie

In Style Magazine, March 2007

Picture 1.  Enamel cuffs
Picture 2.  Janet Jackson and her suede Birkin
Picture 3.  Hermes watch


----------



## Nola

Took gorgeous pictures from my only Hermés magazine, Le Monde D´Hermés Printemps-Été 2006 vol 1. Enjoy.


----------



## Nola

Continued..


----------



## Nola

More..


----------



## Nola

And some more


----------



## Nola




----------



## Nola

Last batch


----------



## dior24

^^Thank you, Nola.


----------



## potiron

more H eye candy...Thank you Nola!


----------



## Nola

^Glad to do it! Doesn´t Jessica Stam look hypnotizing in that pic with croc glistening in the background (pic 933)


----------



## potiron

For all you New Yorkers, this is a cute take on handbags & real estate featuring the new Flat Kelly...

The New York Times > Style > Image > Blk Croc. Riv Vu.


----------



## orchids

Loved this Potiron^^very very cute--thanks for posting this!


----------



## mrssparkles

Too cute, *Potiron*.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dior24

Smart writer. Thank u, potiron. 

chanel..


----------



## HiHeels

The current New Yorker magazine, style issue, has a feature on an attorney who hunts down counterfeits for hermes. page 126


----------



## pigleto972001

looking at the latest vogue for may (with the gorgeous spread of the models on the cover).  there is an Hermes bag that you can fold up into a small satchel to take with you on shopping sprees.  the bag opens up to a pretty ?scarf print that says hermes paris on the top.  it's 960 us dollars.  has anyone seen it?  i think it's cute   will try to get a pic...


----------



## Nola

Looked through some magazines and took pictures. These are from Elle magazine (Swedish) and Shape.


----------



## Pepper

Today, in the NYT Sunday Styles section, Bill Cunningham's got 2 photos of Birkins--a 35 or 40 blue jean and a 30 ?brighton blue maybe...


----------



## HiHeels

Pepper said:


> Today, in the NYT Sunday Styles section, Bill Cunningham's got 2 photos of Birkins--a 35 or 40 blue jean and a 30 ?brighton blue maybe...



lol, i counted 3 birkins and one constance belt.


----------



## HiHeels

there is a brown (i think) birkin tucked on the arm of the woman just to the left of the center picture.  the H belt is bottom row, second from right.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/22/fashion/22street.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## Pepper

HH I am embarrassed to have missed these!!  I should know better than to take a quick glance and not scrutinize before posting--I am going back to look right now!! LOL...


----------



## HiHeels

Pepper said:


> HH I am embarrassed to have missed these!!  I should know better than to take a quick glance and not scrutinize before posting--I am going back to look right now!! LOL...



um, i think we both know which nut ought to be embarrassed... 

:shame:


----------



## Fesdu

jeez HH you can smell an H bag even from newspaper.


----------



## HiHeels

^^^ :true:


----------



## CobaltBlu

So today I checked in with The Sartorialist, and he has posted a photo under an entry titled

"On the Street.....Sartorialeste of The Year Nominee, Milan"








She is carrying a lindy, no???


----------



## HiHeels

yes
i love it in this color, and i love her look, but the style of the bag doesn't go with her outfit imo.


----------



## Nola

Sweetiepies-an article on the scarves

http://www.bakersfield.com/896/story/126784.html


----------



## mrssparkles

^^ looks like gold swift Lindy.


----------



## ardneish

great thread


----------



## funnyredhed

An article on "The Art of the Scarf"

http://www.azcentral.com/style/articles/050107hermes.html


----------



## Sus

Great article funnyredhead!


----------



## Nola

Sus said:


> Great article funnyredhead!


 
Hmm.. it´s the exact same article I posted just a few days earlier and no-one commented on it


----------



## mrssparkles

Some Hermes RTW / Accessories ...

Source: Prestige May 2007 Issue (SG)

In order of the photos posted

1) Hermes necklace, Hermes cuff & Hermes espadrilles

2) Hermes silver chain bracelet

3) Hermes bustier dress, Hermes chiffon scarf & Hermes espadrilles

4) Hermes chiffon blouse, Hermes shorts & Hermes silver chain bracelet

5) Hermes espadrilles


----------



## mrssparkles

Hermes halter neck blouse, Hermes belt, Hermes cuff and Hermes platforms.

Lady on extreme left.  An Hermes customer. So very likely everything she's wearing belong to her.


----------



## heartbirks

Grands Fonds said:


> Here's a pic of our lovely MD, Karin Upton-Baker in her office upstairs at Hermes Sydney...isn't she lovely?
> 
> source: Australian VOGUE August 2006.


 
I wish I was as organized.


----------



## heartbirks

I LOOOOOOVE IT.


----------



## Pepper

A red Kelly and a few red Birkins today in Bill Cunningham's "On the Street" page in the NYT Sunday Styles section...


----------



## Ingénue Sophie

i love that look, scarf worn as a top!  wish i could pull it off.


----------



## dianagrace

*My Designer Handbag Is Cute But Not As Cute As My Eye Doctor*

Author: *Anna Miller*

Right after I confessed the $7000 value of my treasured Hermes Birkin, my eye doctor took it from my arm and held it closely to his face. Thank God he was clean-shaven! I was a little put back by his reaction. Agreed, Hermes Birkin bags are special, but come on Doc! For the first time, I wished I was my purse.
Most men don't get it. To understand how or why a designer purse could reach the high cost of several thousand dollars isn't in a man's male composition, unless of course they fancy femaleness or make a habit of tuning into a woman's needs. Most men dont. Not because they dont want to tune in  maybe they have a different agenda, they are very pre-ocupied, they just dont know how to tune in, or they havent lived long enough to meet their female soul-mate and mentor. Men need mentoring when it comes to tuning into women. Some men seek and find, and others live their lives in pursue of obtaining a healthy understanding keeping it just a mere centimeter outside of their grasp.
Please don't misunderstand me. Many men make it a habit of tuning in to women. A perfect example is the type of gifts they purchase for their partner. The truly tuned-in types purchase treasured items as memorable gifts which last a lifetime. The many men who do purchase the right gift have done so through the experience of making many bad choices over time. Eventually, some get it, and really get it right. I recently sold a $6800 Orange Hermes 32cm Kelly Bag to a man in Singapore who obviously understands and adores his wife. For their 15th Wedding Anniversary she is getting the surprise of a lifetime. Hes tuned in. Congratulations to this wonderful guy, he's got style, class, brains and knows how to communicate.
Why spend hundreds of dollars each year every time a special occassion pops up only to learn your savy wife says she loves your gifts from a harmonious love for you, and not because she really does love the gifts. I think she loves you more. Gifts are difficult to purchase in the first place, and now we can put more pressure on ourselves by making gifts cost up towards the $7000 mark!
By now I have your attention, right? We aren't talking small change here. The beautiful, classic, hand made Hermes designs make my knees weak. Actually, I'd rather be in a Hermes Boutique shopping than out dancing with George Clooney. And, my chances are much higher for visiting Hermes than being with GC, too, so it's basically a mute point.
The Hermes Birkin was created in the 1980s after the English actress/singer Jane Birkin spilled the contents of her over-packed, too-small purse onto a Hermes designer during a shared plane ride. Ms. Birkin was very popular on the French music charts at the time. She became the name-sake of the famous, difficult to obtain Hermes Birkin Bag. Theres about a three year waiting list to obtain a Birkin bag, and theres no guarantee yours will ever arrive.
The Birkin bags range in size from 30cm to 40cm, and are also available in much larger travel sizes. The various leathers add to the cost making the more exotic skins reach as high as $25,000 or more each! The interior is fully lined in smooth, soft leather and has extra pockets. The bag includes its very own security locking system, and the locks key hangs from one of its double handles in its own leather protective case. The gold hardware on Hermes handbags is 24K gold plated paladium. Thats pretty high-end if you ask me. Yet, the all-silver paladium in either a brushed or shiney finish has a much more contemporary look and feel.
I've never been into fancy cars -- unless it belongs to the guy I'm dating. My little "no more car payment" Saturn gets me where I need to go! And, although its five years old and has a total of 15K miles on it, the handbag I carry when I drive costs more than the current Blue Book value. Funny how ownership of a luxury item is basically left to personal preference, perception and choice -- the designer handbag I carry costs more than the current Blue Book value of my car!
My purse seems to get much more male attention these days than I do, too. That caress to the cheek is starting to make me a little jealous of a purse. Should I carry a sign? No, I guess all I need to carry is that Hermes Birkin and start talking more openly to cute men. My eye doctor probably doesnt realize the impact of his caress. It should be me hes holding closely to his cute face, not that darn piece of leather I call my designer purse!


http://www.oxygenriver.com/fashion-relationships/article2532.htm


----------



## Sus

Great article dianagrace.  I like her focus.


----------



## Nola

Some pictures from Italian Elle and Swedish Elle


----------



## Nola

More Swedish Elle had a Vintage-issue this month. Isn´t that a Kelly on the floor in front of the cabinet?

Some shelves full of H in French vintage stores. Took a picture of the address of one vintage boutique, Scarlett, located in Paris, that specializes in H.


----------



## Nola

Couple more.. 

On the table the  "Les cavaliers D´or" scarf. On the woman, the wool cape is H.


----------



## Kallie Girl

The Evelyne is featured in the June 2007 edition of InStyle... page 232.


----------



## mrssparkles

If I legs like these, I will wear like her!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Thanks to everyone who posted pictures. I loved
the 'dance with the orange ribbon' ad campaign.
Here's an article from nyc-architecture. 

From http://www.nyc-architecture.com/UES/UES010.htm

_New York Architecture Images-__Upper East Side_
Hermès_Landmark_

architect​McKim, Mead and White

location​691 Madison Ave at E62.
date​1929, restored 1984 Beyer  Blinder Belle
style​Art Deco construction​ type​Shop 















McKim, Mead & White is best known for its grand Beaux-Arts designs, but here the architectural firm created an Art Deco gem.

This low-rise retail building was erected originally for Louis Sherry, who had had a famous restaurant on Fifth Avenue at 44th Street from 1898 to 1919. 

In his book, "Touring the Upper East Side, Walks in Five Historic Districts" (The New York Landmarks Conservancy, 1995), Andrew S. Dolkart remarks that the restaurateur blamed "prohibition and war-born Bolshevism" for the closing of his restaurant," adding that "An eating establishment with Sherry's name was revived following his death when this stylized Neo-classical building, inspired by contemporary French commercial design, was opened to the public."

"The large plate-glass windows," Mr. Dolkart continued, "were planned to draw the attention of passersby to the elaborate displays of gourmet foods sold in what was called the 'table luxury shop.' Behind the store were a tea room and ice cream parlor and a balcony restaurant. In 1984-85, the Limited clothing chain hired Beyer Blinder Belle to restore McKim, Mead & White's building and construct a rooftop addition. The original building received an award from the Fifth Avenue Association in 1929 and the restoration has won several design and preservation awards."

In 2000, the store underwent another renovation to become the New York showcase for Hermès, the French fashion company, which moved from 57th Street between Fifth and Madison Avenues. During construction, the building was stylishly, not surprisingly, enclosed in the store's orange box with brown ribbon. The building is a landmark and the renovation did not change the exterior except to add a sprightly uniformly Frenchman astride a rearing house carrying flags at the pinnacle of the building. The renovation of the interior by Hèrmes was quite spectacular with a spiral staircase leading up to the skylit top floor.

Hermes, the French luxury brand, recently opened their new Madison Avenue flagship, (691 Madison Ave) and it 'drips' with the look and feel of 'old money.' Everything exudes good taste, and a timeless, subtle, chic, and of course, the small collection of baby items mimics the mood perfectly. Colors are soft and pleasing to the eye- pastels like gray, aqua, pink that somehow resist being too cloyingly sweet, and of course, white. 
There are the softest pillows in the shape of a rocking horse, or teddy bear ($160), and the famous Hermes blanket that the store is famous for is downsized for baby: $450 for a 'H' logo blanket, (wool and angora blend), or $900 for a fringed 100% cashmere version.
Lace-up booties and Mary Janes are done in wool and angora, ($75), there's an elegant 100% cashmere belted shawl collar robe ($295) that oozes baby 'chic', and the softest white cotton imaginable (would you expect anything less?) is fashioned into tailored pajamas that are piped in aqua ($185). But the store's piece-de-resistance is called 'Quelle Idol,' a miniature 'Kelly' bag magically transformed into a tiny doll complete with leather feet and legs, and metal eyes. At $1095, the doll will be available in orange, black, or burgundy. (It is currently out of stock, and Hermes is awaiting a shipment in time for the Christmas season.)

notes: 

*Women's Clothing*
Its claim to fame may be handbags, but overlooking Hermès apparel would be a major mistake. Look for a duffel coat in double-faced cashmere ($5,600), and a pleated trench coat in beige water-repellent wool gabardine ($4,750). A rolled-up fringed cardigan jacket in tobacco light cashmere ($4,300) goes great with a matching sleeveless high-neck dress($1,050). 

*Men's Clothing*
An Hermès tie ($130) does wonders to perk up work clothes. Designer Véronique Nichanian also offers up classic clothing, like a tailored pinstripe suit (from $3,000). Go on, you deserve it.

*Cuff Links & Notions*
Designer Véronique Nichanians sleek cuff links and iconic ties spruce up any wedding outfit. Expect nothing less than master craftsmanship and classic designs like the eighteen-karat-gold Parallele ($1,075) or the square silver Facettes links ($465).

*Handbags*
Theres a legendary waiting list of women longing to spend at least $4,500 on a Kelly bag (exotic skins with diamonds fetch upwards of $80,000). Check out the Trimanate, a new suede Trim bag in raisin and olive ($4,100), and the Kelly Mini Pochette, a mini version of the 1956 classic, in black calfskin and brown suede


----------



## lightness

But you're on your way there, *MrsS*. Unlike moi..... not possible, ain't gonna happen babe .





mrssparkles said:


> If I legs like these, I will wear like her!


----------



## mrssparkles

tricia said:


> But you're on your way there, *MrsS*. Unlike moi..... not possible, ain't gonna happen babe .


 
You're very optimistic for me, *tricia*.  This is just the beginning.  My PT told me yesterday that big calves are hereditary.  And I ain't going under the knife.


----------



## amuse bouche

^^^*Tricia and Mrssparkles*--Enough!--You are both beautiful!


----------



## lightness

^^ Yes madam !


----------



## Kallie Girl

*Kelly_Birkin*, thanks for sharing that story, it was interesting and enjoyable. Loved the pics, too!

It looks like the writer got a few facts wrong concerning the waiting list, etc. ... got his Kellys and Birkins mixed up. Where was the fact-checker! I have so little respect for journalists due to them putting out wrong info and if it is a subject with which I am not familiar, I have to trust that they are right. Now, how many people will think there is a "legendary waiting list" for Kellys, etc. just because this writer says so! :boxing: OK... off my soapbox now!!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

^ No problem, Kallie Girl. 

There's one interesting article I used to have saved on my computer, but lost it. It was from a UK paper and the one thing I remember about it was that a woman was denied a raise at her job because the supervisor noticed she was carrying a Birkin, and he said, "If she can afford that kind of handbag, she doesn't need a raise." (!). First, it's none of his business what kind of bag she carries and second, if she does her job well give her, her deserved raise. 
Her choice of accessories has nothing to do with it.


----------



## pigleto972001

thanks for posting that article on madison H...i love that building!  

and as for that poor woman that didn't make the raise b/c of her bag, that's just...what's the right term (not ageist/sexist/racist)  luxurist???


----------



## Handybags

pigleto972001 said:


> thanks for posting that article on madison H...i love that building!
> 
> and as for that poor woman that didn't make the raise b/c of her bag, that's just...what's the right term (not ageist/sexist/racist) *luxurist*???


----------



## princessfrog

Sorry if this is posted before, it's from a local magazine last year, found it when I was at the Dr's office.
Kelly Lakis


----------



## pampered1

Not sure if anyone posted already on this, but the latest Bazaar has pictures of a Getty family closet packed with Hermes bags...also some others..can't remember, was in a salon. Oh-Vera Wang with a gorgeous purple Ostrich Kelly.


----------



## pigleto972001

thanks for reminding me about those pics, pampered!  vera wang had her kelly over her arm and on her shoulder, i was really impressed!


----------



## Nola

Princessfrog-What a beautiful picture!


----------



## princessfrog

*nola*: I know, it made me like the Lakis abit more  
And it's still soo elegant even with the zipper, modern style kelly 





(credits LZ)


----------



## Queenie

pampered1 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted already on this, but the latest Bazaar has pictures of a Getty family closet packed with Hermes bags...also some others..can't remember, was in a salon. Oh-Vera Wang with a gorgeous purple Ostrich Kelly.


Yeah I have that magazine from a lovely sister here. I will go back tonight and take a picture to post here.


----------



## kim_mac

DH found this article on the web...couldn't attach so here it is:

Is Hermès Out of Fashion?
Sales Growth Falters
And Deal Speculation
Gets a 'Reality Check'
By CHRISTINA PASARIELLO in Paris
June 7, 2007; Page C1

For months, investors have been bidding up shares of Hermès International SA on hopes of a potential deal, making the French luxury house's stock as extravagant a purchase as some of its crocodile-skin handbags.

Now, Hermès shares may be falling out of fashion as business falters and the company's controlling family maintains that it won't sell off its 72% stake. Some investors already are heading for the exit.

Hermès shares, which are traded on the Paris exchange, have soared 44% over the past 12 months, as investors held out hope that descendants of the company's founding family would loosen their grip on the firm, possibly clearing the way toward a sale. The share-price rise is greater than that of any of its peers, even though the 8.7% profit increase posted by Hermès last year was among the lowest in the luxury-goods sector.
A collection of Hermès scarves.

Because of the family's stance, "there's a reality check about the speculation going on," says Emmanuel Soupre, a fund manager at Neuflize OBC Asset Management in Paris. Neuflize held 88,888 Hermès shares as of the end of 2006, according to FactSet Research Systems Inc. Mr. Soupre says Neuflize has sold some stock in recent months to cash in on the high price.

The stock trades at 38 times analysts' estimated per-share earnings for this year, compared with an industry average of 25, according to J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. By comparison, the largest luxury-goods player, LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton SA, has a price/earnings ratio of 20.

The run-up in Hermès stock underscores how the dearth of luxury-goods companies up for sale is prompting investors to be ever more patient with brands that could potentially be takeover targets.

Last month, private-equity fund Permira cut a deal to buy a stake in Italy's Valentino Fashion Group SpA from the controlling Marzotto family and is now launching a &#8364;2.6 billion ($3.5 billion) bid for the entire company, paying 24 times analysts' estimated per-share earnings for this year.

Italian jeweler Bulgari SpA also has seen its price/earnings ratio jump ahead of other luxury players on takeover speculation -- even though, like Hermès, the family behind the jeweler says it isn't selling.

Hermès's valuations began getting lofty in September 2005, when the fashion house appointed the first nonfamily member to run its business. Investors took the promotion of Patrick Thomas as chief executive to mean that the family would slowly relinquish control of the company, putting one of the luxury industry's most exclusive brands in play.

But the opposite has occurred. Family members across generations have reiterated that they have no intention of selling their shares.

"Speculation about what the change of management means for Hermès has become integrated in its share price," says Laurent Dobler, the managing director at asset-management firm Comgest SA in Paris.

Comgest recently took advantage of Hermès's high stock price to whittle down its Hermès investment to 183,660 shares, according to FactSet. As of March, the stake was valued at about &#8364;18.6 million.

"Everyone hears that the family is keeping its control. I'm confident the company is not for sale," Mr. Dobler says.

In the meantime, sales and profit growth at Hermès have suffered. Last month the company lowered its full-year sales-growth target to 8% to 9% from as much as 10%.

On Monday, another investor, Banque de Financement et de Trésorie, cashed out the last of its Hermès stock after owning a high of 265,500 shares in 2003. While excitement in the luxury-goods sector is likely to remain high, says Olivia D'Orgeval, an analyst for the Crédit Agricole SA subsidiary, the deals investors are waiting for could take years to materialize. "There are so few targets in the sector, so the speculation [on Hermès] remains," she says. "But it could be one year or 10 years before anything changes."

The family behind Hermès has tried hard over the years to insulate the Parisian company from generational change that has resulted in the sale of many other family-controlled businesses.

Much of the 72% of Hermès stock that is owned by some 60 descendents of company founder Thierry Hermès is locked up in shareholder pacts. In addition, Hermès's legal structure under French law allows for a special committee made up exclusively of family members to designate the chief executive and scuttle a hostile takeover bid, regardless of how many shares it controls. The company also adopted a poison-pill resolution a year ago to provide further takeover protection.

After Hermès decided to halt production of its best-selling canvas "Fourre-Tout" bag -- which accounted for more than 10% of overall accessories sales -- at the end of 2005, sales growth in the high-margin accessories category softened to 4.6% between January and June last year.

By comparison, sales at major European luxury-goods groups rose by an average of 14% in the first six months of last year, according to Swiss bank Lombard Odier Darier Hentsch. Full-year figures weren't yet available.

Clothing also took a hit last year. The women's wear collections arrived in stores late because complicated styles from designer Jean-Paul Gaultier took longer than expected to manufacture. Sales in the division were flat.

Hermès's lower sales growth is also the result of its caution in entering new markets. The company will open its first store in India next year, several years after competitors such as Louis Vuitton and Chanel. It is trying to catch up in China by opening four boutiques this year for a total of 11, within reach of Louis Vuitton's 15 stores currently.

Faced with questions by shareholders about Hermès's slowing growth, Mr. Thomas says the company wouldn't change its conservative approach to new markets and products. "We will not favor growth at any price," he says.


----------



## gazoo

^^ This is comforting to me and very appealing.  I love the fact that the family/shareholders aren't rabid for growth and more money.  This is a huge part of what appeals to me about Hermes.  Beautiful things just because, not for absolute domination of luxury markets.


----------



## orchids

^^I really enjoyed this article kim_mac. I am very impressed at all the efforts the company has made in protecting itself from takeover efforts. It shows a lot of foresight on the part of the family and also a certain amount of integrity (optimistically speaking) in maintaining the family traditions and brand. I hope this continues with the future generations of the family.


----------



## Kellybag

Thank you for the read.


----------



## hello2703

Very interesting read. They are obviously trying hard to maintain a balance between the artisan nature of the company while at the same time riding the global expansion wave. With the growing number of outlets, it maintaining their quality control will be a challenge.


----------



## ardneish

Great read
well done hermes family, 
and thankyou for posting it


----------



## edsbgrl

princessfrog said:


> *nola*: I know, it made me like the Lakis abit more
> And it's still soo elegant even with the zipper, modern style kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (credits LZ)


 
Wiping the drool from the keyboard.............ok :back2topic:


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Thanks for the read, kim_mac. 

How many companies stay true to their roots, esp.
in the luxury market? Another reason to appreciate 
Hermes.


----------



## princessfrog

Found another article about H, this is also from an old magazine (2006).

*Philippe Mouquet *- small accessories and H hour designer, etc. Considering alot of the ladies here has the H hour watch and the cute animal bookmarks 

Sorry if the picture size is all werid, I tried to make it smaller but once I did that, I can't read the article.


----------



## Nola

^Thank you for posting PF!


----------



## Queenie

From Singapore's Style (April 07)


----------



## olive519

Following was in today's NY Post newspaper under the gossip column, by Cindy Adams...

SO this public official's invited to Le Cirque. Knowing he isn't stuck with the tab, he figures that with the money he's saving for dinner, he can afford to treat himself to a tie. Stopping into Hermes, he waltzes into Le Cirque carrying his shopping bag. The host, figuring it's for _him_ since he's springing for the meal, happily takes the shopping bag, gives his guest the usual "Oh, you shouldn't have," and thanks him profusely for the gift. 
*Only in New York, kids, only in New **York.*

*So, imagine this happens with a Birkin?*


----------



## provcoll

a new Kermit Oliver scarf hitting the market in September...

http://lafayette.edu/news.php/view/10312/


----------



## Nola

The baghag has some H pics and info on the latest entry 
http://thebaghag.blogspot.com/


----------



## HiHeels

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/july-07-issue-of-harpers-bazaar-feature-hermes-143524.html


----------



## Nola

Some nice pictures from the German Vogue, july. Anyone have the new edition perfume yet? Love the picture with the huge H shopping bag


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

http://www.forbes.com/2007/07/26/co...rbeslife-cx_nw_0725birkin.html?partner=alerts

Forbes magazine -online news today


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-goods-online-portero-164767.html#post3471019

Hermes mentioned in article about purchasing secondhand luxury goods online.  Main focus is on Portero.


----------



## MrsMorris

Hi Everyone,

  This is an interview from Saturday's New York Times .... I copied the enitre thing because the site is becoming more private and I have had trouble when giving people links there....so I apologize if the paste if lousy or oversized, as many of you know, my tech-skills are less than desirable. 


Saturday Interview
*Hermès Is So Much More Than Silk Scarves *







 David X. Prutting/PatrickMcMullan.com
Patrick Thomas, the chief of Hermès, was at the opening of the store on Wall Street in New York. 


 E-Mail
Print 
Reprints
Save
Share
Digg
Facebook
Newsvine
Permalink




​




By TRACIE ROZHON
Published: July 28, 2007
Patrick Thomas, the elusive chief executive at Hermès &#8212; elusive to reporters and analysts at least &#8212; seemed downright expansive over lunch recently at his hotel only a few blocks from his new store in New York City&#8217;s financial district.
The company&#8217;s Wall Street store opening was several days away, but the windows were already done: a motorcycle with a black leather outfit on one side ($5,700), and a deconstructed horse sculpture on the other, with a superb black saddle resting on the window ledge, safely behind glass. ($4,500).
For those who think of the company, which has $1.9 billion in sales, as the purveyor of conservative silk scarves with bridle motifs and capacious handbags carried by Grace Kelly, the Hermès windows were eye-opening.
So was Mr. Thomas, who, despite his English-sounding name, is very French. He is the first nonfamily member ever to run the company, which is public but still very much controlled by the descendants of the founder. He offered opinions on the company&#8217;s philosophy, its pricing and some as-yet-unannounced new ventures. Following are excerpts:
*Q*. _Do you consider Hermès a daring company?_
*A*. Yes, within reason. The motorcycle is just the modern expression of our origin: the horse. And the horse in the window was made with spare parts from a car. We loved it, we bought it. I have no idea who made it.
*Q*. _Do you ride?_
*A*. No, I did a few times, that&#8217;s all. Some members of the family have horses.
*Q*. _Hermès is known as a leather goods brand run by perfectionists. Are you a perfectionist?_
*A*. If you saw the reasons why some things are rejected by our craftsmen, you would say: &#8220;These people are crazy.&#8221; The quest for perfection is crazy, but we all insist on it.
*Q*. _One luxury analyst told me that Hermès is a model every other luxury brand aspires to, but added that he would like to see better earnings growth and momentum because you are so firmly at the top of the pyramid. _
*A*. I would agree with that statement.
*Q*. _And what about your sales in Japan?_
*A*. Yes, there has been sort of a stabilization of that market; it is still a very big market, it is still a quarter of our business.
*Q*. _You have two classes of stock ownership, don&#8217;t you? _
*A*: Yes, there are active partners and there are sleeping partners. The active partners make up the controlling board. They appoint the C.E.O. They can sack me tomorrow morning. But they give me more or less freedom &#8212; just like a normal company.
*Q*. _I&#8217;ve heard that the family members have a pact not to sell their shares._
*A*. Yes, the family has a pact to hold onto its shares for at least six years; it&#8217;s a general pact. It&#8217;s clearly not their intention to sell, but as you say, never say never! As long as the fifth generation is around ... I think the sixth generation will stick to it, too. There is enormous loyalty which has been transmitted to the children.
*Q*. _What&#8217;s happening with the luxury market? Many have predicted it will start to weaken, and some companies have in fact weakened._
*A*. Today much of what we call luxury is no longer luxury. Call it luxury if you want, but some companies no longer have the quality. At Hermès, a woman walked in with a saddle not long ago, and she complained it needed restitching. We checked the records &#8212; we keep all records, even of repairs &#8212; and it was her grandmother&#8217;s saddle, purchased in 1937. We fixed it, of course.
*Q*. _What fields are you branching into? I know last year you began selling smaller, lighter and cheaper silk scarves &#8212; $205 versus $325? _
*A*. We are planning now for the next step: to develop &#8212; to extend and boost &#8212; the house. We call it art of the house: bath towels, robes, vases, furniture, luminaires. There are plenty of things in the pipeline: new lines of ties, dresses, jewelry.
*Q*. _Your Birkin handbags sell for as much as $10,000 &#8212; maybe more, depending on the type of skins used. Is there any limit, a point where consumers will say: &#8220;No, not one euro more?&#8221;_
*A*. There is always a price limit. The best example is Japan. This year the yen went down sharply against the euro, so we had to increase our prices. Many people told us they were not going to pay; everyone is sensitive to price. 
*Q*. _I was surprised to see Hermès in an airport somewhere. Is an airport boutique consistent with your company&#8217;s refined image?_
*A*. I would say we do them less and less, but wherever we are, we make the shops larger and larger. Anything smaller than 200 square meters is difficult. The new Wall Street store is 500 square meters &#8212; and I would have loved to see 600.
*Q*. _Why didn&#8217;t you get it?_
*A*. We loved that location.
*Q*. _Are you building more shops in the United States?_
*A*. Yes, we are going to expand, but not necessarily the number of doors. We will definitely increase the size. We opened a store in Charlotte in March, 300 square meters, and we have 17 large stores in the United States. In five years, we expect to have 23.
*Q*. _Do you have enough of a variety of items to fill all these bigger stores?_
*A*. We have a very broad range of products: 50,000 SKUs. If we want to show our diversity, we need a significant size, we can&#8217;t have a series of boutiques.
*Q*. _Are you going to be expanding your clothing selections?_
*A*. Did you know that fashion makes up 25 percent of our business? Jean-Paul Gaultier succeeded Martin Margiela when he resigned and sold his name to Diesel. Diesel said he had to work exclusively for Diesel. Jean-Louis Dumas, my predecessor, called Gaultier and asked: &#8220;Do you know anyone who could replace him?&#8221; Two weeks later, they met and Jean-Louis said: &#8220;Do you have a name?&#8221; and Gaultier said &#8220;Me.&#8221; Jean-Louis Dumas was over the moon!
*Q*. _And you don&#8217;t call that choice daring?_
*A*. It&#8217;s a nice combination of traditional materials and a very now designer. We are daring, but daring in a very natural way.
*Q*. _Luxury companies used to pride themselves on only making their clothes in, say, Italy. Does Hermès make anything out of France?_
*A*. Well, we do buy some silk in Brazil, but we weave it ourselves in France, we print it ourselves and we hand roll it ourselves. Our watches are made in Switzerland, and some of our cashmere comes from India. Eighty percent of what we sell is made in-house.
*Q*. _Is there pressure from Wall Street to produce more goods more cheaply, perhaps doing more in other countries?_
*A*. Many people look at the short term. The family is very good, they understand the long term. They will say: &#8220;This is a good project: take five years to develop it.&#8221; It took us 10 years to develop our fashion business; it took us at least 10 years for tableware, but now we are happy. If we started to produce and sell cheaper bags, with a big H, our profit would explode. But then there would be no Hermès in five years.

More Articles in Business »


----------



## Nola

^Thank you for posting this interview, very interesting!


----------



## MrsMorris

You're very welcome! I really enjoyed it and wanted to share it with you all, .



Nola said:


> ^Thank you for posting this interview, very interesting!


----------



## theglamorous

Lot of great Information.


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

MrsMorris--Thank you for sharing.  I loved the saddle story. How many companies would repair something that belonged to your grandparents? Good article.


----------



## PennyD2911

Thanks Mrs. M, great reading!


----------



## elizabethk

enjoy ladies!
No harassing Patrick Thomas for kisses!!!




http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/28/business/28EXTinterview.html?_r=1&oref=slogin


----------



## Kallie Girl

Great article! Thank you so much for sharing the info! I'm glad to hear that H is so committed to quality.


----------



## abbyroad

Thanks for posting that, elizabethk!


----------



## mrssparkles

Thank you, *elizabethk* for posting that link.  I enjoyed reading the article.

Edit: Just realised it's the same one MrsMorris posted on 31st Jul.


----------



## CynthiaNYC

> Today much of what we call luxury is no longer luxury. Call it luxury if you want, but some companies no longer have the quality. At Hermès, a woman walked in with a saddle not long ago, and she complained it needed restitching. We checked the records &#8212; we keep all records, even of repairs &#8212; and it was her grandmother&#8217;s saddle, purchased in 1937. We fixed it, of course.


 
Honestly, if you really think about that statement and all that it entails, Hermes is truly an amazing company who makes amazing items.


----------



## licencetocook

Thanks for posting. Very interesting read.


----------



## Rachelle

The following pic is featured in a fashion spread by Harpers Bazaar called _"The Simpsons go to Paris with Linda Evangelista"._

credit: http://redcarpetfashionawards.blogspot.com/2007/07/linda-evangelista-and-simpsons-do-paris.html






Maggie looks like a puppy in that birkin, LOL


----------



## bagdizzy

Thanks for posting....very interesting article


----------



## pigleto972001

thanks for the interview!  and this quote is interesting...i've always wondered what my upper ceiling would be for a birkin or kelly for that matter!

*Q*. _Your Birkin handbags sell for as much as $10,000 &#8212; maybe more, depending on the type of skins used. Is there any limit, a point where consumers will say: &#8220;No, not one euro more?&#8221;_
*A*. There is always a price limit. The best example is Japan. This year the yen went down sharply against the euro, so we had to increase our prices. Many people told us they were not going to pay; everyone is sensitive to price.


----------



## Nola

Some croc viewing pleasure First picture is from German Vogue accessories and the second from L´officielle.


----------



## elizabethk

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/29/r...86891200&en=8b155150ed63e505&ei=5070&emc=eta1


if the link doesn't work the article is below!
Enjoy!


----------



## elizabethk

*  Hermès Tempts the Men of Wall Street  *







 Tina Fineberg for The New York Times
  Rena Dumas is the architect of the Hermès store at 15 Broad Street, which opened June 21. To draw men in the predominantly male area, the store moved ties to the front, but it still carries scarves and other articles for women. 

       By CLAIRE WILSON
  Published: July 29, 2007
                    PEOPLE who live in the financial district of Manhattan do not have a major supermarket to shop in, but if they need a $4,700 custom-made leather dressage saddle or a $47,000 limited edition alligator briefcase, they can slip into the new Hermès store at 15 Broad Street, across from the New York Stock 


Enlarge This Image


 Tina Fineberg for The New York Times
  Rena Dumas.  

Enlarge This Image


 Tina Fineberg for The New York Times







 Tina Fineberg for The New York Times




   Hermès, the 170-year-old luxury goods company from Paris, opened the store, its second in New York, on June 21, with a special focus on the men who work in the surrounding banks and financial institutions and on the areas growing residential population, the majority of which is male. 
The 4,800-square-foot, single-level retail store, designed by the Paris interior architecture firm RDAI, resembles the other 243 Hermès shops around the globe. But the traditional arrangement of merchandise has been reconfigured to bring mens clothes and accessories to the front of the store and to the attention of potential male shoppers. The silk twill scarves and signature handbags for women that are usually right inside the door have been edged aside by colorful rows of neckties.

We sense a lot of potential with that clientele and we want to be able to serve them quickly with shirts, ties, suits and shoes, said Robert B. Chavez, the president and chief executive of Hermès USA. The store is in a 42-story building in the traffic-free pedestrian zone between Wall Street and Exchange Place. The building is the former headquarters of J. P. Morgan; it was converted two years ago to condominiums designed by Philippe Starck. The new shop is the 17th Hermès store in the United States; the store at 691 Madison Avenue remains the American flagship. Hermès products are also sold across the country in 37 retail stores like Bergdorf Goodman. 


At the new store, where a black, special edition, leather-trimmed  Harley-Davidson Fat Boy motorcycle was on display in one of the windows last  week, the entrance is a glass cube trimmed with a cast iron Greek geometric  border that is typical of Hermès stores. 
 The rows of colorful neckwear, including one style with a bull and bear  motif, against a backdrop of American cherry wood, make an unusual visual  statement that is intended to catch male eyes from the street. 
 The wall of ties continues around a corner into the mens shop. Its layout is  a near-perfect square with an open center and 1,100 square feet of stockroom and  administrative space at the rear. Areas dedicated to fragrances and jewelry for  both men and women flank the mens area on either end and help smooth the  transition to other small departments. 
 Rena Dumas, the chief architect of RDAI and of all Hermès stores, describes  the interior design as a play on volume and open space that uses walls and a  mélange of starkly modern and traditional materials to define each merchandise  area as though it were a separate shop, but with unifying design elements. 
 The store as a whole, however, feels wide open and spacious. You can be in  one place like the womens area, but see everything else thats going on, said  Ms. Dumas, who is the wife of the former chief executive, Jean-Louis Dumas, who  retired from Hermès in 2006.
 A corridor that runs around the interior of the store creates what Ms. Dumas  calls a promenade, which is intended to allow shoppers to discover the kinds of  merchandise on display. It is paved with the same traditional French mosaic  tiles used in the main store in Paris, and illuminated by a mix of traditional  early 20th century glass light fixtures and modern recessed lights. Cast iron  Greek geometric borders inset in the ceiling further define the walkway. 
 The promenade leads customers through the mens department to jewelry, then  to an area dedicated to porcelain table settings and crystal glassware. Cherry  and glass parsons-style tables set for a party are a foil to the thick white,  opaque shelves that hold more dinnerware patterns and, farther down, a bright  array of terrycloth velour beach towels and family-size beach blankets. 
 A partition of striped, sand-blasted glass separates the womens section from  the rest of the store. Smaller than the mens section, the womens area is  intimate and the opposite in look and feel from the mens area. It is modern and  bathed in natural light, with glass, mirrors and discreet TV monitors featuring  recent Hermès runway shows. 
 The area at the center of the store is reserved for the companys signature  products, which are geared to women: the scarves, the well-known handbags like  the Kelly (named for Princess Grace) and the Birkin (named for actress Jane  Birkin), as well as luggage. In that area, which Ms. Dumas calls the  courtyard, lights are brighter and ceilings are higher than those along the  promenade. 
 Hermès Wall Street is the first of several high-end retailers coming to the  neighborhood. They include Thomas Pink, which opened within the last month, as  well as Tiffany & Company and the Italian menswear companies Canali and  Brioni, which are scheduled to open in the next year. 
 The new Hermès is a tapestry of light and dark, glossy and flat, high-tech  and historic that reflects the architecture of the neighborhood. 
 Ms. Dumas compares the textures of the store to a musical composition.
 The rhythm changes, like music that we play loudly then softly, she said.  We are like orchestra conductors.


----------



## mrssparkles

^^ Thank you, *elizabethk*.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Who wouldn't love to live right above Hermes?
http://www.nypost.com/php/realestate/display_indiv_prop.php?client_prop_id=1004881722


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Thank you for sharing the article, Elizabeth.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is an excellent peek into the workings of the house of H. I reallly appreciate that you posted it in its entirety, MrsM! 



MrsMorris said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is an interview from Saturday's New York Times .... I copied the enitre thing because the site is becoming more private and I have had trouble when giving people links there....so I apologize if the paste if lousy or oversized, as many of you know, my tech-skills are less than desirable.
> 
> 
> Saturday Interview
> *Hermès Is So Much More Than Silk Scarves *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David X. Prutting/PatrickMcMullan.com
> Patrick Thomas, the chief of Hermès, was at the opening of the store on Wall Street in New York.
> 
> E-Mail
> Print
> Reprints
> Save
> Share
> Digg
> Facebook
> Newsvine
> Permalink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By TRACIE ROZHON
> Published: July 28, 2007
> Patrick Thomas, the elusive chief executive at Hermès  elusive to reporters and analysts at least  seemed downright expansive over lunch recently at his hotel only a few blocks from his new store in New York Citys financial district.
> The companys Wall Street store opening was several days away, but the windows were already done: a motorcycle with a black leather outfit on one side ($5,700), and a deconstructed horse sculpture on the other, with a superb black saddle resting on the window ledge, safely behind glass. ($4,500).
> For those who think of the company, which has $1.9 billion in sales, as the purveyor of conservative silk scarves with bridle motifs and capacious handbags carried by Grace Kelly, the Hermès windows were eye-opening.
> So was Mr. Thomas, who, despite his English-sounding name, is very French. He is the first nonfamily member ever to run the company, which is public but still very much controlled by the descendants of the founder. He offered opinions on the companys philosophy, its pricing and some as-yet-unannounced new ventures. Following are excerpts:
> *Q*. _Do you consider Hermès a daring company?_
> *A*. Yes, within reason. The motorcycle is just the modern expression of our origin: the horse. And the horse in the window was made with spare parts from a car. We loved it, we bought it. I have no idea who made it.
> *Q*. _Do you ride?_
> *A*. No, I did a few times, thats all. Some members of the family have horses.
> *Q*. _Hermès is known as a leather goods brand run by perfectionists. Are you a perfectionist?_
> *A*. If you saw the reasons why some things are rejected by our craftsmen, you would say: These people are crazy. The quest for perfection is crazy, but we all insist on it.
> *Q*. _One luxury analyst told me that Hermès is a model every other luxury brand aspires to, but added that he would like to see better earnings growth and momentum because you are so firmly at the top of the pyramid. _
> *A*. I would agree with that statement.
> *Q*. _And what about your sales in Japan?_
> *A*. Yes, there has been sort of a stabilization of that market; it is still a very big market, it is still a quarter of our business.
> *Q*. _You have two classes of stock ownership, dont you? _
> *A*: Yes, there are active partners and there are sleeping partners. The active partners make up the controlling board. They appoint the C.E.O. They can sack me tomorrow morning. But they give me more or less freedom  just like a normal company.
> *Q*. _Ive heard that the family members have a pact not to sell their shares._
> *A*. Yes, the family has a pact to hold onto its shares for at least six years; its a general pact. Its clearly not their intention to sell, but as you say, never say never! As long as the fifth generation is around ... I think the sixth generation will stick to it, too. There is enormous loyalty which has been transmitted to the children.
> *Q*. _Whats happening with the luxury market? Many have predicted it will start to weaken, and some companies have in fact weakened._
> *A*. Today much of what we call luxury is no longer luxury. Call it luxury if you want, but some companies no longer have the quality. At Hermès, a woman walked in with a saddle not long ago, and she complained it needed restitching. We checked the records  we keep all records, even of repairs  and it was her grandmothers saddle, purchased in 1937. We fixed it, of course.
> *Q*. _What fields are you branching into? I know last year you began selling smaller, lighter and cheaper silk scarves  $205 versus $325? _
> *A*. We are planning now for the next step: to develop  to extend and boost  the house. We call it art of the house: bath towels, robes, vases, furniture, luminaires. There are plenty of things in the pipeline: new lines of ties, dresses, jewelry.
> *Q*. _Your Birkin handbags sell for as much as $10,000  maybe more, depending on the type of skins used. Is there any limit, a point where consumers will say: No, not one euro more?_
> *A*. There is always a price limit. The best example is Japan. This year the yen went down sharply against the euro, so we had to increase our prices. Many people told us they were not going to pay; everyone is sensitive to price.
> *Q*. _I was surprised to see Hermès in an airport somewhere. Is an airport boutique consistent with your companys refined image?_
> *A*. I would say we do them less and less, but wherever we are, we make the shops larger and larger. Anything smaller than 200 square meters is difficult. The new Wall Street store is 500 square meters  and I would have loved to see 600.
> *Q*. _Why didnt you get it?_
> *A*. We loved that location.
> *Q*. _Are you building more shops in the United States?_
> *A*. Yes, we are going to expand, but not necessarily the number of doors. We will definitely increase the size. We opened a store in Charlotte in March, 300 square meters, and we have 17 large stores in the United States. In five years, we expect to have 23.
> *Q*. _Do you have enough of a variety of items to fill all these bigger stores?_
> *A*. We have a very broad range of products: 50,000 SKUs. If we want to show our diversity, we need a significant size, we cant have a series of boutiques.
> *Q*. _Are you going to be expanding your clothing selections?_
> *A*. Did you know that fashion makes up 25 percent of our business? Jean-Paul Gaultier succeeded Martin Margiela when he resigned and sold his name to Diesel. Diesel said he had to work exclusively for Diesel. Jean-Louis Dumas, my predecessor, called Gaultier and asked: Do you know anyone who could replace him? Two weeks later, they met and Jean-Louis said: Do you have a name? and Gaultier said Me. Jean-Louis Dumas was over the moon!
> *Q*. _And you dont call that choice daring?_
> *A*. Its a nice combination of traditional materials and a very now designer. We are daring, but daring in a very natural way.
> *Q*. _Luxury companies used to pride themselves on only making their clothes in, say, Italy. Does Hermès make anything out of France?_
> *A*. Well, we do buy some silk in Brazil, but we weave it ourselves in France, we print it ourselves and we hand roll it ourselves. Our watches are made in Switzerland, and some of our cashmere comes from India. Eighty percent of what we sell is made in-house.
> *Q*. _Is there pressure from Wall Street to produce more goods more cheaply, perhaps doing more in other countries?_
> *A*. Many people look at the short term. The family is very good, they understand the long term. They will say: This is a good project: take five years to develop it. It took us 10 years to develop our fashion business; it took us at least 10 years for tableware, but now we are happy. If we started to produce and sell cheaper bags, with a big H, our profit would explode. But then there would be no Hermès in five years.
> 
> More Articles in Business »


----------



## pigleto972001

found this ad in sept bazaar, it has the white omnibus scarf! i love this scarf  here's a pic of it, sorry it's not great quality:


----------



## Nola

^beautiful, thanks Pigleto


----------



## juji

The latest Vanity Fair (Sept. 2007) did an article on Hermes. I don't have any scans, sorry.


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous woman on the street photographed at 
http://facehunter.blogspot.com/  with her black Birkin. http://bp3.blogger.com/_6UzdmF8O-Oo/RsoWS_KQYJI/AAAAAAAADAM/QAkKiWK6bis/s1600-h/R0082335.jpg
One of us?


----------



## pigleto972001

page 302 of sept US bazaar, classics!

sorry the pic is a bit green!


----------



## Handybags

^^ Arrrrrgh lovin' it!


Thanks Pigleto.


----------



## pazt

article from vanity fair :

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2007/09/hermes200709


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Wonderful article on Hermes in Vanity Fair.  

The words that jump right out at me are "humility" and "refinement" as a mantra for family members and Hermes products and yet you read stories on how how some would be clients are treated awfully by some SAs - I think these bad apples just don't get the meaning of "humility" and "refinement."   One can be both without being overly familiar to a stranger IMHO.


----------



## pigleto972001

aaaaah!  loves this pic...from french vogue septembre:







link if the pic doesn't show up:
http://img31.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=44297_lara_329_122_847lo.jpg


----------



## Grands Fonds

^ that's what I look like in my dreams...6' tall, blonde with a croc H bag!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

more: (sorry if the pics are too big! )






http://img7.imagevenue.com/view.php?image=44303_lara_831_122_744lo.jpg


----------



## pigleto972001

oh dear, looks like the pics aren't showing up...can someone who knows what to do post the pics?  the croc birkin is droolworthy!  thanks


----------



## my peko




----------



## my peko




----------



## Grands Fonds

THERE is something BEIGE_ROSE sticking out of her CROC!!!!!!

OK, I gotta make a call........


----------



## Grands Fonds

LOL - OK, when I was a flight attendant, we had a lady do that seatbelt thing with her Chanel Bag.  We had to ask her to remove it for safety.  She wasn't happy.

So funny.


----------



## amkur

^^lol, GF! 

The beige-rose croc thing looks like a karo clutch...I wonder if that was ever made...


From the sartorialist, taken during the current fashionweek:


----------



## bagluv

amkur said:


> ^^lol, GF!
> 
> The beige-rose croc thing looks like a karo clutch...I wonder if that was ever made...
> 
> 
> From the sartorialist, taken during the current fashionweek:



 This Picture (Her Kelly)....So Put Together


----------



## MrsMorris

I know, *bag-luv*, you took the words out of my mouth. I have been sitting here admiring her ensemble --love the top esp. and would love to find out the designer, actually. It is a great look.


----------



## bagluv

MrsMorris said:


> I know, *bag-luv*, you took the words out of my mouth. I have been sitting here admiring her ensemble --love the top esp. and would love to find out the designer, actually. It is a great look.



 MrsM....Gorgeous, Gorgeous Look!!!!! I'd Love The Top, Too!!!!!


----------



## giselle07

Nola said:


> with her black Birkin. http://bp3.blogger.com/_6UzdmF8O-Oo/RsoWS_KQYJI/AAAAAAAADAM/QAkKiWK6bis/s1600-h/R0082335.jpg


------------------------------
What size is this Black Birkin??


----------



## mrssparkles

giselle07 said:


> ------------------------------
> What size is this Black Birkin??


 
I think it's a 35cm.


----------



## giselle07

mrssparkles said:


> I think it's a 35cm.


 
----------------------
Thank you mrssparkles!!


----------



## Loony

Lots of H mentions in Sunday  Times Style magazine recenltly

Today








Last week's article



A couple of weeks ago (that can't be the right price for croc Lindy, surely?)


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Nice find, Loony!! Love the Lindy.


----------



## mrssparkles

Loony said:


> Last week's article
> 
> A couple of weeks ago (that can't be the right price for croc Lindy, surely?)


 
No way! That's more like the price of a non-exotic!


----------



## Loony

That's what I thought too!


----------



## amkur

Thanks for the pics loony!

Dr. Airan at Rodarte. I passed out from the sight of her violet glazed croc!


----------



## Handybags

Amkur - FANTASTIC pic thanks! Violet croc... aaarrrgghhh


----------



## amkur

no problem handybags! that bag is so


----------



## hypo2ve

Hello, 
Regular browser, first time poster...Didnt see this article around...so hope Im not double posting...Old but a good one..

http://www.architecturaldigest.com/resources/travels/archive/adtravels_article_092005


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Here's a Hermes mention and pic from an unlikely source...Home & Garden magazine!  It's part of an article about the lifestyle of a certain fragrance designer (male)--the creator of Slatkin & Co.  Apparently he uses a 55cm HAC in crinoline & barenia as a travel bag. 
His lucky wife, is all I can say; this man obviously enjoys quality!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Today's Daily News mentioned Grace Kelly and the Kelly bag...

_"The Hermes 'Kelly' bag was named for Kelly after she was shown holding it on the cover of 'Life' magazine"_





http://www.nydailynews.com/lifestyl...25_years_after_her_death_grace_kellys_se.html


----------



## peanutbabycakes

wow *amkur*!  thanks for posting that pic of the *violet croc*!!!!  that is HEAVENLY YUMMMMMMMMMMY!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i was searching for furniture to buy online for our new house and came across the coolest looking dresser (which i'm having custom made by my carpenter as we speak!).  then as i looked closer, i realized there was a birkin sitting on the floor next to it!!  can't figure out the color though....it's a lil light to be gold??


----------



## pigleto972001

cool chest PBC!   ummm...the birkin looks like natural?


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

PBC, Even though it has nothing to do with Hermes,
I love the dresser!!


----------



## Tulip Purple

Thank You Loony, for posting wonderfull pics.
Am a big fans of lindy, can wait to see croc Lindy in my place love the red croc shoes.



Loony said:


> Lots of H mentions in Sunday  Times Style magazine recenltly
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week's article
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks ago (that can't be the right price for croc Lindy, surely?)


----------



## Aminamina

Thank you *fashioninthecity, HG, amkur, MrsM, Loony and the ladies contributed for The Hermes Library. So much to read, learn and desire. This thread makes me hungry for more Hermes :devil:*
*Love it about H:*
*Q*. _Do you consider Hermès a daring company?_
*A*. Yes, within reason.


----------



## Loony

More H from Sunday Times Style mag

screw the perfume, I want that bum!







and


----------



## Tulip Purple

Loony, thanks for posting this pics. I luv it.
My SA recomended me to try this kelly fragrance, I luv it... this smell remind me of Hermes store fragrance..

What size of VB's red Kelly bag of below pics? and what's leather? ( Dying to know.... somebody tell me plzz )

[/B]





Loony said:


> More H from Sunday Times Style mag
> 
> screw the perfume, I want that bum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


----------



## Nola

Loony-Thanks so much for posting both!!! The Kelly caleche ad is stunning.


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Tulip Purple said:


> Loony, thanks for posting this pics. I luv it.
> My SA recomended me to try this kelly fragrance, I luv it... this smell remind me of Hermes store fragrance..
> 
> What size of VB's red Kelly bag of below pics? and what's leather? ( Dying to know.... somebody tell me plzz )
> 
> [/b]


 
The bag in that pic appears to be croc (though possibly alligator instead?), and is probably approx a 28cm Kelly.


----------



## CynthiaNYC

Heh, it seems as though they left off a zero on the price of that croc Lindy by the way.


----------



## pursemember

CynthiaNYC said:


> The bag in that pic appears to be croc (though possibly alligator instead?), and is probably approx a 28cm Kelly.



second the 28 but it is porosus croc in braise


----------



## CynthiaNYC

I think I need to get my eyes examined, LOL, cause I can't see much of anything in that pic!!  I'm curious how you can tell that it's specifically poro from that grainy photo...or did you maybe see the actual magazine in question?


----------



## pursemember

to differenciate poro from nilo is quite easy when you do know your croc . nilo even with the smallest scales has an even pattern from inside to the outside meaning the scales are realatively all the same size with poro you start with slightly larger scales in the middlele that always become smaller(web like) to the outside. look closely whn you compare two identical colored bags in nilo and poro and you´ll see it and also a more 3 dimensiol color on the poro while the nlo has a "flatter" appereance


----------



## hello2703

lilach said:


> second the 28 but it is porosus croc in braise


LOL, and a teeny, tiny bit more expensive than the quoted 3something K GBP.
Does VB even have a braise croc?


----------



## hello2703

lilach said:


> to differenciate poro from nilo is quite easy when you do know your croc . nilo even with the smallest scales has an even pattern from inside to the outside meaning the scales are realatively all the same size with poro you start with slightly larger scales in the middlele that always become smaller(web like) to the outside. look closely whn you compare two identical colored bags in nilo and poro and you´ll see it and also a more 3 dimensiol color on the poro while the nlo has a "flatter" appereance


Thanks Lilach! Very helpful info! Most of the croc we see these days then is poro?


----------



## diamond lover

From Vogue Oct


----------



## Aminamina

hello2703 said:


> Thanks Lilach! Very helpful info! Most of the croc we see these days then is poro?


It is interesting, indeed since we know poro is getting harder and harder to come by and there will be substantially fewer poro Hermes species in the 2008.


----------



## pursemember

here is a good example of porosus vs niloticus both are miel and both are from createurs de luxe


----------



## Hummingbird

hello2703 said:


> LOL, and a teeny, tiny bit more expensive than the quoted 3something K GBP.
> Does VB even have a braise croc?


 
That kelly bag in the VB pic is pre 2000.  And perhaps the price is what an alligator 28cm cost back then.  My alligator skin 32cm looks like that exactly.  Have to be able to see the pores or lack thereof to determine.  From such an article, it's hard to believe that kelly has anything to do with VB.


----------



## Kallie Girl

People Magazine, September 24, 2007, page 136+:


----------



## CindyYZ

I saved this link from an old New York Times article about the Kelly, after you click the link, scroll down and launch the slideshow. TONS of pics on Hermes craftsman at work on the bag.  

"In the beginning, there was leather..."
http://www.umsl.edu/~sauterv/analysis/creativity/


----------



## diamond lover

From Vogue Oct UK


----------



## vreelandia

very interesting thread


----------



## lizlikeshugs

Hermes in WSJ!

http://blogs.wsj.com/runway/

*     Gaultier Reins It In for Hermès Show   *


   	If today&#8217;s fashion show is a predictor, in the spring of 2008 the *Hermès* woman will be sporting crocodile jodhpurs, crocodile riding boots and crocodile turbans fastened to her head with crocodile belts. &#8220;Yes, there were a few crocodiles,&#8221; said Hermès Chief Executive *Patrick Thomas *after the show. 




[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Hermès Spring 2008. (AP photo)
[/FONT]

 Hermès, the storied French luxury brand known for its silk scarves and expensive *Kelly* and *Birkin *handbags in styles that have remained the same for decades, has been expanding its ready-to-wear offerings as a way to better compete with other labels. &#8220;We are not a fashion house,&#8221; said Mr. Thomas, adding that his three-to-five year plan is to grow the men&#8217;s and women&#8217;s apparel business, which now accounts for 23% of sales, to about 30%. &#8220;Ready-to-wear is one of the ways to reinvent Hermès and rediscover new design.&#8221; 
 The 55-year-old designer *Jean Paul Gaultier* &#8212; still known as the enfant terrible of French fashion&#8211;has been creative director of Hermès since 2004, when he took over from *Martin Margiela*. The relationship began in 1999, when Hermès took a stake in Mr. Gaultier&#8217;s own eponymous label, known for its extreme designs, like the conical (and comical) bustiers which *Madonna *made famous in her &#8220;Open Your Heart&#8221; video. 
 Earlier this week, Mr. Gaultier presented a &#8220;Pirates of the Caribbean&#8221;-themed collection for his own line, with models wielding swords and wearing ammunition belts, bee-keeper screens, and other costumey accessories.




[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Jean-Paul Gaultier Spring 2008. (AP photo)
[/FONT]

 At Hermès, Mr. Gaultier gets to show a more restrained side of his character. At his show tonight, which was held in the gardens outside the Louvre Museum, models strutted the Hermès orange catwalk to Indian music, wearing flowing tunics and luxurious draped one-shoulder gowns. Some carried Birkin bags. A backdrop of an orange and burgundy waterfall was intended to evoke a sunset, Mr. Gaultier explained after the show. The sunset effect was generated by a steady flow of superfine chalk dust. In the central Paris area around the Louvre this evening, it was possible to identify those who had attended the Hermès show by their un-naturally rosy skin tone. 
 Mr. Gaultier was also one of the few designers this season who used a truly ethnically diverse cast of models on his runway. &#8220;I do not believe in one type of beauty,&#8221; Mr. Gaultier said. &#8220;This is always how I have felt. This is the way the world looks.&#8221;


----------



## harleyNemma

^Great post, Liz!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

lizlikeshugs, a small yet informative article. Thanks for sharing. 



> &#8220;I do not believe in one type of beauty,&#8221; Mr. Gaultier said. &#8220;This is always how I have felt. This is the way the world looks.&#8221;


 
Great quote from Gaultier.


----------



## Handybags

Thanks *Liz* - I had totally missed this.

I love that Gautier is 55 and still an "enfant terrible" - hehe


----------



## Grands Fonds

lizlikeshugs said:


> Mr. Gaultier was also one of the few designers this season who used a truly ethnically diverse cast of models on his runway. I do not believe in one type of beauty, Mr. Gaultier said. This is always how I have felt. This is the way the world looks.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

was looking at a home decor magazine yesterday when i came across a pic of a beautiful custom built closet with birkins (on dresser and on shelf)!  the article said that the designer is the same person who did the set design for the movie "something's gotta give" with diane keaton and jack nicholson.  i LOVED that beach house in the movie!!!


----------



## Vanmiracle

peanutbabycakes said:


> .. pic of a beautiful custom built closet with birkins (on dresser and on shelf)!



Oh - some kind of jealousy comes up. This is truly the prettiest closet I have ever seen.


----------



## gina_b

If you have access to _Forbes Life Executive Woman _(the premier issue: Fall 2007), Hermes is all over the issue, particularly in the fashion sections and in the article on "Business Style: LA".  I flipped through a copy in a lounge at an investment bank earlier today and it's chock full of goodies.  Apparently, the successful business woman NEEDS her Hermes bags and accessories.  Clothes really do make the woman.


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^ hey, we stay at home moms need it even more, LOL. Specially moms of teens. I really earned my bags today!!!

Thanks for that tip, ginab!!! I want to see the pics!


----------



## Nola

Gina thank you for the tip! I hope we have the magazine here.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Hermes Sues eBay in France Over Counterfeit Goods
     French luxury group Hermes International has launched legal action against online auctioneer eBay Inc. over the sale of counterfeit goods on its pages, weekly Challenges magazine reported. The magazine said a case had been filed at a court in Troyes, France, without giving more details.
     Read more: http://www.gigalaw.com/news/2007/10/hermes-sues-ebay-in-france-over.html (Source: Reuters)


----------



## AbbytheBT

^^^ Thanks for the post! -- 

Maybe ebay will get some more people to work on taking down the fakes!


----------



## Julide

Has anyone seen the Domino Mag Oct page 174? What color is that blue Birkin? By the way does anyone just leave their Birkins laying about like this layout?


----------



## elizabethk

Town and Country (nov 2007) A tribute to Grace Kelly.
30 pages of Grace and a few pictures of her and her Kelly (p. 212) scarves for her and baby (p. 205).
Thought you ladies would enjoy it!


----------



## Nola

^Great, thanks so much for telling! I love Grace.


----------



## vreelandia

OMG 30 pages... 



elizabethk said:


> Town and Country (nov 2007) A tribute to Grace Kelly.
> 30 pages of Grace and a few pictures of her and her Kelly (p. 212) scarves for her and baby (p. 205).
> Thought you ladies would enjoy it!


----------



## Loony

A couple of things in UK Vogue


----------



## Nola

^Loony thanks for those great pics!


----------



## vreelandia

Thanks Loony


----------



## licencetocook

I just picked up my Nov 2007 Precious magazine a few days ago. This issue featured 20+pages of H with latest pics of Ginza H boutique.


----------



## licencetocook

More pics from Previous Nov 07


----------



## licencetocook

And more pics.


----------



## licencetocook

Here's the last batch.


----------



## Nola

LTC-Thank you so much for your trouble! We don´t get that magazine here, so it´s so nice of you to share!!


----------



## vreelandia

Thanks for posting!!!!




licencetocook said:


> Here's the last batch.
> 
> View attachment 278095
> 
> 
> View attachment 278096
> 
> 
> View attachment 278097


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found this article today.  I hope I'm not posting something that's already been posted.

http://media.www.harbus.org/media/s....Usa.Discusses.Prestige.Handbags-813616.shtml


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

LTC, thanks for all of the gorgeous photos! I love those boots!!


----------



## agart245

im sorry if someone already mentioned this, but on the last page in the november issue of "traditional home" there is an article on the birkin and kelly bags with lots of great pictures!! unfortunately i dont have a scanner but you all should see these pictures, they are really stunning!


----------



## Nola

^Sounds fabulous hope someone can scan them!


----------



## agart245




----------



## agart245




----------



## agart245




----------



## CynthiaNYC

Wow!!  I will have to grab that issue--I love that magazine but don't read it every month.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## agart245

im sorry those pictures really arent that great...there are some gorgeous bags including lots of exotics pictured!


----------



## gina_b

Made in China on the sly
By Dana Thomas The New York Times
Friday, November 23, 2007




America's  holiday shopping season is expected to yield  4 percent higher sales than last year. This growth is not likely to be seen at discount stores; their customers are feeling the credit crunch. But a big increase is predicted in sales of luxury-brand products like Burberry handbags, Prada scarves and Gucci ties,   with prices high enough to make a difference.


Those prices are worth it, we are told, because these goods are handmade in Europe by artisans. In fact, that is not always the case - as we learned from the recent news reports on the activities of Norman Hsu, the ********ic political fund-raiser indicted on charges of investment fraud.  Hsu told potential clients that he would use their money to finance the manufacturing of Gucci and Prada items in China,  and promised a 40 percent return on the investment.


This was surprising, given that both brands have long maintained that they do not produce their wares there. A Prada spokesman reiterated it when the Hsu news broke, telling Women's Wear Daily that Prada does not manufacture its products in China - though if you look inside one of Prada's popular nylon toiletry cases, you'll sometimes find a small tag that states otherwise.


For more than a century, the luxury fashion business was made up of small family companies that produced beautiful items of the finest materials. It was a niche business for a niche clientele. But in the late 1980s, business tycoons began to buy up these companies and turn them into billion-dollar global brands producing millions of logo-covered items for the middle market. The executives called this  the "********ization" of luxury, which is now a $157-billion-a-year industry.


To help these  brands retain an air of old-world luxury, marketing executives played up the companies' heritage and claimed that the items were still made in Europe by hand. But this sort of labor is wildly expensive, which is why, the executives routinely explain, the retail prices for luxury goods keep going up and up.


In fact, many luxury-brand items today are made on assembly lines in developing nations, where labor is vastly cheaper. I saw this firsthand when I visited a leather-goods factory in China, where women 18 to 26 years old earn $120 a month sewing and gluing together luxury-brand leather handbags, knapsacks, wallets and toiletry cases. One bag I watched them put together - for a brand whose owners insist is manufactured only in Italy - cost $120 apiece to produce. That evening, I saw the same bag at a Hong Kong department store with a price tag of $1,200 - a typical markup.


How do the brands get away with this? Some hide the "Made in China" label in the bottom of an inside pocket or stamped black on black on the back side of a tiny logo flap. Some bypass the "provenance" laws requiring labels that tell where goods are produced by having 90 percent of the bag, sweater, suit or shoes made in China and then attaching the final bits - the handle, the buttons, the lifts - in Italy, thus earning a "Made in Italy" label. Some simply replace the original label with one stating it was made in Western Europe.


Not all luxury brands do the bait and switch. *The chief executive of the French luxury brand Hermès readily told me that some of its silk scarves are hemmed by hand in Mauritius, where labor costs less. *And Louis Vuitton, which boasts that it churns out its $3 billion worth of leather goods each year in its company-owned factories in France, Spain and Southern California, announced in September that it plans to build a factory in India to produce shoes.


But most brands aren't so straightforward. To please customers looking for the "Made in Italy" label, several luxury companies now have their goods made in Italy by illegal Chinese laborers. The Tuscan town of Prato, just outside Florence and long the center for leather-goods production for brands like Gucci and Prada, today has the second-largest population of Chinese in Europe, after Paris. More than half of the 4,200 factories in Prato are owned by Chinese entrepreneurs, some of whom pay their Chinese workers as little as two euros  an hour.


Luxury brand executives who declare that their items can be made only in Western Europe because Western European artisans are the only people who know what true luxury is are being not only hypocritical but also xenophobic. They are not selling "dreams," as they like to suggest; they are hawking low-cost, high-profit items wrapped in logos. Consumers should keep in mind that luxury brands are capable of producing real quality at a reasonable price. They know better, and so should we.


Dana Thomas, Newsweek's European cultural correspondent, is the author of "Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster."



http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/11/23/opinion/eddana.php

*[edit] For the record, I don't have a problem with scarves being finished in Mauritius.  As long as the quality remains the same high level that we have come to know and expect, then I don't care if they outsource labor on Mars.*


----------



## lisawhit

thankyou gina_b....sounds like we might lose quality altogether...


----------



## gina_b

^^ Actually, I really doubt we'll lose quality in Hermes items, but it seems a certainty with other brands.


----------



## annie9999

i don't worry about the quality of the hermes items.  i worry about the quality of the lives of those making these items.  and of course the conditions for the animals whose skins are used-although that point is being discussed in another thread. 
i hope that since hermes has freely admitted these practices it means that they are being fair.


----------



## Nola

Agart-thank you for posting!


----------



## pigleto972001

Dana Thomas' book Deluxe is a pretty good eye-opening book for luxe goods...she has a nice half chapter or so on Hermes...but pretty much says good things about the quality.  didn't know about the scarves though...but agree if the quality is up to H standards, it's ok by me


----------



## LaBoheme

pigleto972001 said:


> Dana Thomas' book Deluxe is a pretty good eye-opening book for luxe goods...she has a nice half chapter or so on Hermes...but pretty much says good things about the quality.  didn't know about the scarves though...but agree if the quality is up to H standards, it's ok by me



I read _Deluxe_ a few months ago. I think it planted the H seed for me!


----------



## Purple Passion

Laboheme said:


> I read _Deluxe_ a few months ago. I think it planted the H seed for me!



I agree!  I think that did it for me too.  It made me want to learn about everything H!  That is truly an amazing book.  Very interesting and informative.  I think I may read it again...


----------



## LaBoheme

Not print but an NPR/Weekend Edition audio piece by Diane Roberts from 2004 w. a mention of Birkins. 

About halfway through(?), she says that "babies are the new Birkin bags."


http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4124289


----------



## LaBoheme

http://madame.lefigaro.fr/mode/enquetes/98-le-carre-hermes-a-70-ans




> *Le carré Hermès a 70 ans*
> 
> 
> 
> *Il sen vend un dans le monde toutes les trente minutes. Dans certaines familles, on se le transmet de mère en fille. Pour son anniversaire, le carré Hermès soffre une nouvelle coupe et prouve, encore une fois, quil est indémodable. Mais au fait, comment sont fabriqués ces illustres foulards ?...*
> 
> Paru le 15.06.2007, par Claire Mabrut


----------



## diamond lover

H yellow gold bangle with brown diamonds - USD28,390
H silk scarf with fur trim - USD5160


----------



## gina_b

Laboheme said:


> http://madame.lefigaro.fr/mode/enquetes/98-le-carre-hermes-a-70-ans




*Laboheme*, thank you SO MUCH!! What an excellent article!!


----------



## pigleto972001

the new W (with Keira Knightley and James McAvoy) on the cover has an article about Mr. Lau's daughter Jade...complete with a pic of her and a cute croc birkin...looks like a fuschia 25!

also apparently Haute couture items are "the only material things that can put a smile on my face.'  Poor girl !!!


----------



## Pepper

I just came to this thread to post about the Jade Lau article, page 172 of February issue of W...but pigleto beat me to it...totally a fuchsia 25 croc Birkin.  Unfortunately not a particularly inspired article.


----------



## bbbochap

something interesting i spotted today when flipping through an old hermes magazine (never noticed it last time... maybe because im loving the gloves recently)

article taken from *THE WORLD OF HERMES, A/W 2007, VOLUME II

*_i don't have my scanner here so the camera was the only way - hope its readable._


----------



## provcoll

Laboheme said:


> http://madame.lefigaro.fr/mode/enquetes/98-le-carre-hermes-a-70-ans


 thanks for the very interesting article, laboheme


----------



## OnyxBear

It took weeks but I got through this whole thread and all the articles. Thanks so much to everyone who posted! This was incredibly informative and enjoying.


----------



## Vanmiracle

VOGUE British Edition March 2008


----------



## piaffe

Spied this weekend in the New York Times Style Magazine...

Kelly as art!

http://www.nytimes.com/indexes/2008/02/24/style/t/index.html#pagewanted=4&pageName=24holzer1&


----------



## piaffe

^^ installation by Sylvie Fleury, owned by a socialite art collector.


----------



## OnyxBear

hypo2ve said:


> Hello,
> Regular browser, first time poster...Didnt see this article around...so hope Im not double posting...Old but a good one..
> 
> http://www.architecturaldigest.com/resources/travels/archive/adtravels_article_092005


Thanks for the link, *hypo2ve*.There are a few more photos in the print version so I thought I would post that as well.


----------



## OnyxBear

Bobbi Brown from KLM's duty free catalog.


----------



## Nola

Onyxbear-gorgeous pictures, thank you for posting!


----------



## Nola

Fashion row has an article on big bags which features the HAC http://www.thefashionrow.com/bags-purses/they-cost-thousands/


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

The HAC seems to be the only one on that list with
timeless appeal.


----------



## Nola

Kelly_Birkin said:


> The HAC seems to be the only one on that list with
> timeless appeal.


----------



## OnyxBear

^^So true. Thanks for posting, *Nola*!


----------



## Nola

Pic from French Vogue March 2008


----------



## beaumonde

Nola said:


> Fashion row has an article on big bags which features the HAC http://www.thefashionrow.com/bags-purses/they-cost-thousands/


 
Doesn't look like big bags are going out of fashion anytime soon...


----------



## maomee

Saw an interesting article on the Wall Street Journal about Hermes and Birkins. Thought I'd share.

http://online.wsj.com/public/article/SB120909311799444161.html?mod=2_1356_topbox


----------



## chateleine

An old article from 2001, but it nicely sums the birkin's allure for me...


 The Observer
* Who spends £11,000 on a handbag?*

Kate Moss has one in denim, Bryan Adams buys them for his loved ones,
and Martine McCutcheon and Naomi Campbell wouldn't be seen without
their Hermès Birkin. William Shaw delves into handbag heaven


Eleven grand for a handbag? Oscar Wilde's Lady Bracknell would be apoplectic.
Actually, eleven grand's not bad. In America the feeding frenzy for
this particular accessory has reached such heights that Tina Brown's
Talk magazine, in a recent gushing tribute to it, claimed that similar
crocodile-skin models were on offer in the US for as much as $80,000.

But even if you've got the money to spend, there is a waiting list.
The bag's manufacturer, Hermès, wrings its hands and apologises that
demand for its leather goods is so high that there is a waiting list
of up to nine months for finished items.

Again, nine months isn't so long, either. Because the real hurdle is
getting your name on the list in the first place. Demand currently so
far outstrips supply the list is often closed. You can wait years.
Crisis? What crisis? Doesn't anyone know there's a recession looming?

Those who care passionately about such high-end accessories may
recognise the handbag straight away as a Hermès Birkin. That's Birkin
as in Jane Birkin, known principally to the rest of us as the
breathy-voiced tease who supplied the vocals to Serge Gainsborough's
60s hit 'Je T'Aime... Moi Non Plus' and the woman who had her clothes
torn off in Antonioni's Blow Up .

The Birkin bag was created in 1984 after Hermès president Jean-Louis
Dumas met the actress on a plane. Jane Birkin was struggling with the
overhead locker, complaining that no one made a handbag that suited
her needs. Dumas invited her to the Faubourg workshops where the
Birkin bag was first sketched out. For such a cult item, it's
surprisingly practical: easy to get into and deceptively large. As one
owner proudly announced, 'Career, cosmetic and gynaecological needs
are all served by a single bag.'

For years, Hermès's bestselling bag has been the Kelly - so called
after Grace Kelly clutched one to her belly in 1956 to disguise the
telltale bulge of her pregnancy from a Life magazine paparazzo.

However, recently, the waiting lists have started to swell with orders
for the larger Birkin. Tech stocks may tumble and recession may loom,
but the appetite for le Birkin in the haut monde seems insatiable.
Kate Moss has one in denim. Naomi Campbell, Meg Mathews and Martine
McCutcheon all have them. Bryan Adams buys them as presents for loved
ones.

Owners tell you sotto voce how they managed to jump the queue to get
theirs - about how they knew someone in the company who pulled
strings. An entire geography of power can be mapped in the time it
takes to get a Birkin.

Kate Betts, former editor-in-chief at Harper's Bazaar, knows all about
that. As an editor, she jumped the queue easily for her first Birkin.
However, she ordered a second shortly before losing that job in one of
New York's high-profile cyclical media culls. Now at home bringing up
her two-year-old, she doesn't know how long she's going to have to
wait for her second. 'I'm not a fashion editor any more, so I expect
I'll have to wait a little longer,' she says wryly. 'They're very
elusive about it. "Oh, anywhere between three months and 12 years."'

Those in the know talk of their bags with the conspiratorial lust you
normally meet in heroin addicts. One Vogue journalist who bought a
Birkin in Hermès Rouge leather recently lives in fear that her husband
will one day discover how much it really cost.

'I'm ashamed of myself,' the owner confesses penitently. 'I think it's
an ill-making amount of money to spend on a handbag.'

She still finds herself gazing at her coveted bag, feeling faintly
sick. She had wanted one for years and she knew that it's not the sort
of bag her husband would ever buy her. 'For a straight man to think of
going to a store to spend that much money on a bag is total anathema,'
she says.

So the Vogue journalist ordered it herself, and when the horrifying
day came to buy the most expensive thing she'd ever bought for
herself, she snuck into the shop armed with cash, chequebooks and
credit cards, scraping the money together from anywhere she could.

'Oh, it happens all the time,' the saleswoman soothed her
embarrassment as she counted out the piles of money. 'You wouldn't
believe how often. You wouldn't believe how much of the housekeeping
money goes missing.' 'Oh good,' said the guilty shopper. 'I'm not
alone.'

A recently shot episode of the Sex and the City - to be screened in
the UK in February - sums up the atmosphere of frenzy surrounding the
brand. The thrusting, sex-hungry Samantha acts as PR for the real-life
actress Lucy Liu. Samantha craves a Birkin bag, but wants to jump the
yawning waiting list, so she employs Liu's star power to jump the
queue, ordering one in Liu's name. Unfortunately, the bag is delivered
direct to Liu. When an indignant Samantha tells Liu that the bag was
meant for her, Liu is understandably furious and sacks Samantha on the
spot. A plotline featuring lust, corruption and downfall, without even
a whiff of copulation: such are the passions inspired by the Birkin.

It's not just America that's besotted, either. Japan accounts for a
quarter of Hermès's sales. Last June, Dumas opened a new Hermès outlet
in Tokyo's glitzy Ginza district. It was designed by Renzo Piano and
cost $250m to build. However grim the Japanese economy has been in
recent times, it's not so grim that they can do without their
handbags.

Hermès began less glamorously in 1837 in the Madeleine quarter of
Paris. Like the House of Gucci - which still reminds you of the fact
that it began by making saddles using that famous horse-bit motif on
its loafers - it soon discovered that there was nothing the
20th-century jet set admired more than a bit of horsiness.

In 1922, the wife of Emile-Maurice Hermès made a similar complaint to
the one Jane Birkin would utter 60 years later: she couldn't find a
decent bag anywhere. Emile-Maurice created the Bolide - the 'racing
car' - a sleek, modernist design incorporating the newfangled zip
fastener, a device which Emile-Maurice had admired so much on a visit
to New York that he had bought the patent rights to it. So the Hermès
handbag was born.

Unlike Gucci and so many other fashion houses, Hermès has remained a
family-owned company. Only 20 per cent of shares are traded on the
Paris Bourse. Jean-Louis supervises every each new product. 'He
decides very quickly - "Ce sortira, Ce sortira pas,"' Bertrand de
Courcy of Hermès explains. He's worked for the company for 37 years.
Also, unlike Gucci, Hermès still makes saddles.

On the top floor of its old headquarters at 24 rue du Faubourg
Saint-Honoré, is the Atelier de Sellerie, a small roomful of craftsmen
still sit hammering, stitching and polishing beautiful saddles for the
bums of the world's posh in exactly the same way as they have done
here for more than a hundred years. The cheapest model will set you
back about £1,900. On a bookshelf sit the leather-bound record books
in which the details of every saddle Hermès has ever made here is
recorded.

This room can barely manage 400 saddles a year, a tiny fraction of the
turnover of a company that sold more than $1bn worth of goods last
year. But the ethic of almost over-meticulous craftsmanship learned in
saddle-making spreads throughout the company. 'Don't forget,' says
Kate Betts, 'Hermès is a Protestant family.'

(to be continued)


----------



## chateleine

The main leatherworks was moved to a gigantic atelier in the Paris
suburb of Pantin in 1992. Inside its sleek white walls, the true
idiosyncrasy of the Hermès venture becomes apparent. Emile-Maurice
Hermès - creator of the first Hermès handbag - may have liked modern
designs and creations such as the zip fastener, but he loathed Henry
Ford's Johnny-come-lately ideas for mass production. Part of the
Hermès cachet is that each product is still individually handmade.

In the huge workrooms here, 250 skilled workers - men and women - sit
carefully at desks surrounded by the normal clutter of modernity -
minidisc players and photographs of their kids. But their tools are
the same as have been used for hundreds of years. Between their knees,
they clutch the giant wooden pince-à-coudre which grip the bags as
they work on them with awls and needles, patiently stitching and then
polishing the seams with large lumps of beeswax. For all the frippery
that surrounds them, the bags are famously robust. They are hand-made
using saddle-stitch - two needles passing across the seam in opposite
directions.

Each worker guards his or her own tools carefully. Retiring craftsmen
sometimes chose a favoured pupil to pass their set on to. It takes
about five years to become skilled enough to be let loose on your own
Birkin bag. Employees typically have been trained for three years
before arriving here, and will usually work with a more experienced
craftsman for another two.

A single bag will take about 18 hours to complete, from cutting to
finishing. Each carftsman works on a single handbag themselves.
Printed discretely on each bag in gold ink is a code which identifies
the worker who made it, the year it was made and the particular
atelier it was made in, allowing the Arthur Negus's of the future to
determine any bag's provenance. That's part of the cachet. This
particular workshop, here in Pantin, is denoted by the letter X.

Workers bend over their workbenches in quiet concentration,
interrupted by the occasional banging of an awl. In the 21st century,
these ranks of artisans, busily practising skills that nearly every
other modern industry has abandoned, make an incredible sight. This is
part of the mystique you buy into with a Birkin. Whatever Birkin
devotees say, you could buy something just as practical in nylon, but
with an Hermès bag you're buying a distinctly un-21st-century ideal of
permanence.

'It could be done with a machine,' says Bertrand, 'but if it was, it
would not be Hermès any more.'

In a corner, a leather-worker sits patiently polishing blemishes from
a 35-year-old bag. Customers can send them back here to be renovated.
Mothers pass theirs on to their daughters.

In the leather store a few streets away, some of the finest hide in
the world waits to be cut. Fork-lift electric trucks loaded with piles
of skin labelled 'Veau evercalf' and 'Box noisette' drift past
silently. 'Oh happy cows,' murmurs one visitor, 'to give your life for
a Birkin.' Here, laid out on acres of huge, wide shelves are alligator
skins from Florida, buffalo hides from Pakistan, crocodile skins from
Australia, goats from India, sharks from Thailand and lizards from
Malaysia. Here oxen, goats, deer and calves have all surrendered their
skins. All the hides are painstakingly tanned and dyed every colour,
pattern and texture imaginable. Hermès has cornered world supplies for
some of the finest leathers on earth. If Adam gave names to all
cattle, and to the fowl of the air, and to every beast of the field,
Hermès found a way of turning them into stylish accessories. 'You
wouldn't want to bring Stella McCartney in here,' mutters a
delightfully indiscreet PR.

Around 80 coupeurs work cutting the skins. Only the best parts are
chosen. Neck areas and flanks where the grain is not perfect are
chucked in the bin. It takes two ostriches to make a single
ostrich-skin Birkin. Only the best back-skin is used for the crocodile
bag. The slightest blemish is tutted over and rejected.

The care lavished on each bag is remarkable. Adjusting supply to meet
demand is not an easy option. Hermès is lobbying the French government
vigorously to try to persuade it to loosen the employment laws that
prevent their workers from working more than a 35-hour week. They have
a powerful weapon: last week Bertrand hosted a tour for a large group
of politicians' wives who came to coo and gape at the fabulous Hermès
bags.

Back at the store, elegant Japanese women in Manolo Blahnik shoes pore
over 'the book' - a sample book of all the leathers. One of the
biggest selling points of Hermès bags is that you can chose the
combination of leathers and linings yourself. There is infinite
variety.

For some, this inevitably creates a hierarchy of taste. Talk
magazine's recent feature on Birkins decreed that the must-haves were
the bags made of the firmer leathers. It is possible to spend $4,000
and still feel inferior.

Back in the real world, on the Eurostar home, the ordinary luggage
 that fills the racks looks - for a while, at least - dowdy and mean.
 But that passes. The Birkins are undeniably great bags, but the price
 is quite simply, nuts. 'The cost is ridiculous,' admits Birkin-owner
 Kate Betts. 'Prohibitive and ridiculous.'

 The economics of scarcity means that the price rises. And price equals
 exclusivity, equals frenzied demand, equals more scarcity. The
 company's finickiness has become a perfect marketing strategy - though
 of course Hermès despises the muckily worldly term 'marketing'.
 'Wealth,' wrote JK Galbraith in The Affluent Society , 'has never been
 a sufficient source of honour in itself. It must be advertised, and
 the normal medium is obtrusively expensive goods.'

  The strange thing about a Birkin is that though the price is downright
  obtrusive, the product itself is usually remarkably unostentatious.
  Aficionados sneer at the shinier crocodile-skin models, preferring the
  heavier, practical-looking leathers. In our heavily branded world, the
  discreteness of a Birkin is an elitism of its own.

  'No! It's not a snobby thing.' Helen Fifield, the publishing director
  of House and Garden, is aghast at the idea. 'They really are worth it.
  All the other companies make bags that are so high fashion that if you
  can use it you use it for a season and then it's over. A Hermès bag,
  any Hermès bag, is absolutely timeless. And they're beautiful.'

  Fifield should know. She owns three, a Kelly, a Constance and a Birkin
  that her husband bought her for £2,300.
   Those who love them swear they're the most practical bags they've ever
   owned. 'It's not like a pair of shoes that are going to wear out, or a
   suit that's going to get shiny over the arse - it's something you've
   got for life,' says the Vogue journalist who bought hers
   surreptitiously.

   Kimberley Fortier, publisher of the Spectator, peers into her Birkin
   and lists the contents: Evening Standard , Harriet Harman's report on
   asylum seekers which she's been carrying round for days hoping for a
   chance to get around to it, a Louis Vuiton make-up bag, a mobile
   phone, a Telegraph 2001 diary, a chequebook and a large marble egg.
   Her husband moved heaven and earth to get her a Birkin within two
   months, sneaking her into the shop one night after closing to allow
   her to examine the bag, only to have her say: 'It's the wrong one.
   It's light brown. I want the dark brown one.' The fact that he didn't
   sue for divorce still amazes her.

   She dreads the idea that the Birkin should become so fashionable.
   'Because I desire neither to be in fashion, nor out of fashion. I
   simply wish to have the handbag that I want to have.'

   Because, in the end, becoming too fashionable could wreck the discreet
   one-upmanship of the Birkin. But there are other drawbacks too. One
   high-ranking executive tells a story about the time she approached a
   top media magnate for a pay rise. Unfortunately she had her Birkin
   with her at the time. Said media magnate took a look at her accessory
   and turned frosty: 'Anyone who can afford that bag,' he said, 'doesn't
   deserve a pay rise.'


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Great article, chateleine. 

This is the one I always quote where the boss
wouldn't give his employee a raise because
she (gasp!) owns a Birkin. 



> 'It could be done with a machine,' says Bertrand, 'but if it was, it
> would not be Hermès any more.'


 
LOVE this quote.


----------



## CindyYZ

Back in 2001, I read an article in Talk Magazine about buying the "wrong" birkin, a "soft" leather one by the writer and how she felt cheated as it wasn't desirable. Been searching high and low for it ever since.  I don't agree with the writer, as we TPF'ers all know that each birkin leather has its own beauty.  I've finally found the article on bagsnob.com and just wanted to post for everyone:

http://www.bagsnob.com/images2007/flaccidbirkinarticle.pdf


----------



## LaBoheme

CindyYZ said:


> Back in 2001, I read an article in Talk Magazine about buying the "wrong" birkin, a "soft" leather one by the writer and how she felt cheated as it wasn't desirable. Been searching high and low for it ever since.  I don't agree with the writer, as we TPF'ers all know that each birkin leather has its own beauty.  I've finally found the article on bagsnob.com and just wanted to post for everyone:
> 
> http://www.bagsnob.com/images2007/flaccidbirkinarticle.pdf




I just read this... ...I had no idea that 'floopy' could be a bad thing.   So that would be Togo or Clemence she has?

Is this hierarchy for _all_ H leather bags and goods or just for the Birkin? 

I understand how some go for only exotics but I didn't know there was such drama in the other category as well.


----------



## olive519

Oh this is beyond funny, in such a sick sense of humor kind of way...

http://www.tmz.com/2008/05/05/giorgio-armani-fine-leather-goods/


----------



## tokyogirl

most recent edition of Precious magazine -- the croc constance just took my breath away..


----------



## tokyogirl

couple more --


----------



## lisawhit

Wow, Thanks *tokyogirl*!  Great Photos!


----------



## lisawhit

Interesting...Hermes is ranked #2 with LV #1
http://www.forbes.com/2008/05/08/st...cx_ls_0508style_slide_10.html?thisSpeed=25000


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

tokyogirl, thanks for sharing! Love all the bags
pictured.


----------



## tokyogirl

*lisawhit* and *kellybirkin *


----------



## Blueberry




----------



## lisawhit

In Depth: World's Most Powerful Luxury Brands
Read the full story Lauren Sherman



E-mail 
	

Create Alerts  
	



   Speed


.slideimgbox	{width:400;padding:6px;color:#000;float:left;}.slidetxt {/* for less text reduce width */width: 200px;}
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 © AP Photo/Jennifer Graylock

*2. Hermès*

*Brand Value: $9.63 million* 
French stalwart Hermès is traded on the Paris Bourse, but the family behind the brand still owns 29% of its shares. Many experts credit this as a reason the brand continues to grow. Handbags are still sourced, handcrafted and assembled in France, which is why, says the company, the most basic version of the beloved Birkin starts at $8,000. Hermès has also done well with lower-priced items. Silk scarves, bracelets and beach towels are sold on its exclusive E-commerce Web site​


----------



## Vanmiracle

> BIRKINS IN THE SUNDAY NEW YORK TIMES BOOK REVIEW:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/18/bo...tml?ref=review


I liked reading the book. It is a funny story and I learned a LOT for the future. Now I can figure out much better, if it can be true what a SA tells me.


----------



## ETremain

Vanmiracle said:


> I liked reading the book. It is a funny story...
> 
> Evidently a LOT of people like it. Last week it was #10 on the Boston Globe Bestseller List, this week it is up to #3.


----------



## duchess

I predict that it reaches #1 by Memorial Day.


----------



## duchess

Trama Turgo,  The Sunday New York Times, is an extremely popular newspaper.

I live in Canada and have friends who pick it up every Sunday here.
Most large Hotels throughout the world will have copies of the Sunday NY Times.


----------



## ETremain

Kallie Girl said:


> Whenever Mr. Tonello's name comes up, Etremain often jumps in to support him.


 
That's because I am his 2nd cousin, as I previously posted. Is this any different than the same few people who always jump in to bash him (some of which are the same person using multiple IDs)?

Still wondering what ever became of GiGi123.....


----------



## ETremain

trama turgo said:


> You know how these things work...this site has an exxxxtremely wide audience and could be a very good and free of charge advertisment for anybody being interested in promoting the book. How to be on google 24/7 without spending a penny...:devil:
> 
> I mentioned this to Michael recently and also asked him his thoughts on tPF, mentioning that I have been posting here on his behalf.  He said he couldn't care less, that the last time he looked around here he found it to be a haven for counterfeit bag sellers, so he personally has chosen to distance himself from it.
> 
> As for the "free of charge advertisement", he seems to be getting enough of that from the New York Times, Marie Claire, Vogue, USA Today, the Wall Street Journal, The Boston Globe, the Miami Herald, International Herald Tribune, and about 70+ other publications, not to mention numerous radio and television shows.


----------



## ETremain

Kallie Girl said:


> TPF .. "A haven for counterfeit bag sellers"


 
WOW, you're being quoted now:
http://bringinghomethebirkin.blogspot.com/


----------



## LaBoheme

Uhh.. well err uh ... 

I purchased & read _BHTB_ after all & it was a lot of fun! I love his sense of humor/observations. ...It also reaffirmed my personal inclination to not take this H biz (or many other products/brands) with anything approaching cultish devotion. (Well, maybe except for Chanel No. 19 extrait.)

I totally take back the New Order haircut comment.:shame:


----------



## Luvbolide

ETremain said:


> WOW, you're being quoted now:
> http://bringinghomethebirkin.blogspot.com/


 



Except that the way that I read the quote MT posted on the Blogspot, it leaves out the little character rolling around laughing and thus completely misquotes and mischaracterizes the original statement.  I'm hoping the little figure just didn't quite print, otherwise whoever posted this comment is being disingenuous and dishonest.  Not to mention furthering the hostility between the book's author and tPF.  And that type of dishonest behavior is what bothers many people.


----------



## ETremain

Luvbolide said:


> Except that the way that I read the quote MT posted on the Blogspot, it leaves out the little character rolling around laughing and thus completely misquotes and mischaracterizes the original statement. I'm hoping the little figure just didn't quite print, otherwise whoever posted this comment is being disingenuous and dishonest. Not to mention furthering the hostility between the book's author and tPF. And that type of dishonest behavior is what bothers many people.


 
Oh, You mean like the way the moderators here in tPF cherry-pick Mr. Tonello's comments?


----------



## ETremain

Luvbolide said:


> Except that the way that I read the quote MT posted on the Blogspot, it leaves out the little character rolling around laughing and thus completely misquotes and mischaracterizes the original statement. I'm hoping the little figure just didn't quite print, otherwise whoever posted this comment is being disingenuous and dishonest. Not to mention furthering the hostility between the book's author and tPF. And that type of dishonest behavior is what bothers many people.


 
I just inquired.  That Blogspot doesn't allow for those smiley-face images in his blog.


----------



## plum blossom

I am baffled. 

I thought everyone's perception of him was improving, till i saw this post on his blog. 







Is it really necessary? And why is Kallie Girl & Purse Forum misrepresented?


----------



## ETremain

plum blossom said:


> I am baffled.
> 
> I thought everyone's perception of him was improving...
> 
> Everyones is.  It's the perception of this Forum that is finally coming out in the open.


----------



## plum blossom

ETremain said:


> Everyones is.  It's the perception of this Forum that is finally coming out in the open.




I think a vast majority have a *positive perception of this wonderful forum*. It's resourceful and provides a wealth of information that is consolidated in one easy-to-navigate site.

:tpfrox:


----------



## ETremain

plum blossom said:


> I think a vast majority have a *positive perception of this wonderful forum*.
> 
> 
> One has to wonder with "People" like
> Piaffe, Liness92, ltucci, mistikat, Gigi123, and H addict
> posting here.  These people are up to nothing but bad bad.


----------



## plum blossom

Check out the lovely kelly. 






Credits: Harper's Bazaar June 2008


----------



## plum blossom

Here's another:






Credits: Harper's Bazaar June 2008


----------



## Encore Hermes

[B said:
			
		

> *ETremain;[/*b]6423381][/b]
> 
> *I mentioned this to Michael recently and also asked him his thoughts on tPF, mentioning that I have been posting here on his behalf. He said he couldn't care less, that the last time he looked around here he found it to be a haven for counterfeit bag sellers, so he personally has chosen to distance himself from it.
> 
> Of course you would be posting on his behalf. That's his style. And *yawn* of course those are his initials on the blog posting the taken out of context quote about tPF.
> 
> Nothing new from you ETremain*


----------



## Nola

ETremain said:


> One has to wonder with "People" like
> Piaffe, Liness92, ltucci, mistikat, Gigi123, and H addict
> posting here. These people are up to nothing but bad bad.


 
What in the world are you talking about??


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

plum, I like that the Kelly matches the sofa.


----------



## H_addict

plum blossom said:


> I am baffled.
> 
> I thought everyone's perception of him was improving, till i saw this post on his blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really necessary? And why is Kallie Girl & Purse Forum misrepresented?


 

I think what he means by that quote is that TPF offers so much info on how to spot a fake bag/etc. that counterfeit sellers now get all the info they need to make fake bags/other merchandise look as real as they can.


----------



## Megs

Thanks to whoever banned whoever this was... Mr T, a relative, etc etc

People can come here to express their opinions, but there is a big difference between doing that and simply trying to cause issues. All 27 posts from ETremain were only trying to stir the pot.


----------



## gem

Thanks ... the last 2 pages go to show :tpfrox:

And, the tPFers do look out for each other.  The dishonest one(s) will reveal themselves, maybe not immediately, but eventually!

Of course, the MODs are great protectors !


----------



## LaBoheme

From April:

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory?id=4711077



> ABC News*
> Briefcases go high-end for graduation gifts*
> By AMANDA KWAN
> The Associated Press
> 
> NEW YORK
> 
> Krystal Schlegel comes from a family of Hermes fans. Her mom owns a 30-inch orange ostrich-leather Birkin, and her sister received a white one for Christmas during college. So the high school senior felt graduation would be the perfect time to get her own.
> 
> "It never goes out of style," the Dallas 18-year-old said. She's been begging since January, dropping hints whenever she and her mom see a person carrying one: "Hey Mom, look at that Birkin!"
> 
> A leather briefcase used to be the norm for a new graduate, fresh from a backyard party with bills slipped inside congratulation cards. But educational milestones have now become occasions for children to ask for an extra luxurious gift that they won't be able to afford on their own  and the humble briefcase will no longer do.
> 
> "Many women dream of a handbag collection to pass down to their daughters or granddaughters one day, and giving them one at graduation is a wonderful way to help them start their own collection," said Tina Craig, 38, who runs the purse connoisseur Web site BagSnob.com.
> 
> Schlegel said her friends are also specifying designer bags to their parents for gifts.
> 
> "They want something nice to go to college, and the sororities will look at (the handbags) too," said Schlegel, who is headed this fall to Southern Methodist University. She said her friends were looking into handbags by the French design houses Chloe and Chanel.
> 
> The Birkin  which would start at $6,300 and is still hard to find in stores  may seem a bit much for a teenager during a recession. But a bag at any price can make a perfect graduation gift for a high school graduate headed for college, or a college grad turned loose in the work force.
> 
> For luxury on a budget, consignment stores carry used bags from high-end designers. Vintage designer purses, which can cost half the price of a new version, are an affordable option.
> 
> Craig, who received a new Chanel purse and a vintage Gucci bag for high school graduation, said passing on a favorite designer bag already in a parent's collection would make the occasion even more personal. Buying an older, used handbag is also fine. "Make sure it is something she can actually use, and that it is still stylish today," she cautioned.
> 
> Bags with multiple uses, such as ones that are travel-sized or can be carried in different styles, are also good buys, especially as gifts for male graduates. Craig said that briefcases, messengers, or a hybrid of the two styles are the way to go.
> 
> "They'll be able to use it more," she said. "They can use it when they go on a job interview."
> 
> Lindsi Lane, a personal shopper at Barneys New York, has sold Tumi luggage and Tod's messenger bags to male graduates who want something suitable for careers after school. For a 21-year-old going into sports journalism, Lane suggested a Tod's messenger bag because it had an option to be carried as a briefcase.
> 
> "He felt as though he got a two-for-one deal with the purchase of this great bag," she said.
> 
> Girls who want to combine designer appeal with practicality may want a large leather bag, like the Balenciaga weekender bag, said Lane. She sold one to a 17-year-old high schooler who would be attending college out-of-state. Besides being large enough for books, the bag "will be beyond practical for her when traveling back and forth from home to school," she said.
> 
> Even on a budget, Craig advises spending a little extra for leather, which at a brand like Coach may cost only a $100 more than a cloth counterpart. "Graduation gifts are gifts you want to last for a long time. Leather will wear better than nylon or fabric," she said.
> 
> Along with the white leather Birkin for which she'll need to be placed on a waiting list, Schlegel is also asking for black Van Cleef and Arpels earrings  "the classic ones"  she explained, that cost $2,000.
> 
> She considered asking for a getaway but decided the Birkin couldn't wait until college graduation, but the trip could: "I would appreciate it more when I'm older."
> 
> Copyright 2008 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.
> 
> Copyright © 2008 ABC News Internet Ventures


----------



## Luvbolide

Good grief...I didn't even get a Birkin for law school graduation, much less high school!!  Looks like I owe myself a few "belated" grad gifts!!  (Any excuse works for me!)


----------



## piaffe

ETremain said:


> plum blossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a vast majority have a *positive perception of this wonderful forum*.
> 
> 
> * One has to wonder with "People" like
> Piaffe*, Liness92, ltucci, mistikat, Gigi123, and H addict
> posting here.  These people are up to nothing but bad bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piaffe reporting here for a debrief. The dog barks at midnight.
> 
> ETremain, please elaborate. What kind of "person" am I?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This colorway is soooo pretty.


----------



## Kallie Girl

liness92 said:


> Hi Kallie Girl, we are actually all Canadian.


 
Hmmmm, that's interesting... wonder what he has against Canadians!


----------



## liness92

^^^ Hey, we're a great bunch of people.  Guess he's looking for publicity for his book here.  Whatever... eh!


----------



## OnyxBear

A few items from _Town & Country_ magazine March, May and June issues.


----------



## mrssparkles

^^ Thank you Onxybear for posting!






Sounds like this actually made to production.  I was told that the SS silk sari-look alikes with pants, never ever made it to commercial production because the price was just too prohibitive.  Clients didn't want to pay for them.  They were only made to measure, so to speak, for VVIPs who attended the show, and who ordered there and then.  None would make it to the stores.


----------



## archangel

The look above is very similar to Lanvin's goddess gown collection for Spring 2008. That was very well received and I reckon most ladies bought Lanvin for the similar look


----------



## lecolquitt

OnyxBear said:


> A few items from _Town & Country_ magazine March, May and June issues.


----------



## Handybags

Hermes Adds Men's-Only on Madison
Thursday, May 29, 2008
By Sharon Edelson 

*NEW YORK &#8212;* The Hermès man and woman are going their separate ways.

Come fall 2009 and the opening of a four-level, 6,000-square-foot men's-only store at 690 Madison Avenue &#8212; the first in the world &#8212; customers of the French luxury brand will be relegated to distinct shopping venues for the appropriate sex. But couples won't have far to walk if they want to check out each other's products &#8212; the new men's store will be directly opposite the 10,600-square-foot Hermès flagship at 691 Madison Avenue.

Credit - WWD


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

I don't have the body for it, but I love that silk chiffon dress.


----------



## periogirl28

I've seen the shantung pants in store but yes, no dresses. Also been to the Chanel joaillerie salon, very cool!


----------



## LaBoheme

From the May 2008 _Elle _Magazine_ (back page 'Cherche La Femme', Ashton Kutcher interview):

"AK: _...And I learned what a Birkin bag is from the price tag. You'll never forget what it is once you've paid for one._" 
_


----------



## vreelandia

Laboheme said:


> From the May 2008 _Elle _Magazine_ (back page 'Cherche La Femme', Ashton Kutcher interview):_
> 
> _"AK: _...And I learned what a Birkin bag is from the price tag. You'll never forget what it is once you've paid for one._" _


----------



## Handybags

A Father's Day gift perhaps?

http://www.mensvogue.com/clothing/limited/articles/2007/06/hermes

limited edition the write stuff
Read an exclusive Q&A with Hermès USA's president, Robert Chavez.
Product details and pricing at left. (Photo: Eric Maillet)

Impossibly pristine or elegantly unkempt, your desk reflects the work&#8212;and, of course, the man&#8212;behind it. This was the inspiration for the Hermès saltwater crocodile matte leather desk set shown here. The company has long been a leader in the field of occupational arrangements&#8212;its first office accessories were produced in the late 19th century; the current roster arrived in 1992. This latest set includes a blotter, mail tray, pencil cup, frame, vertical holder, and lamp, in the pictured Havane chocolate brown or in black. Other items can be added à la carte to give your escritoire that utility-belt feel. Hermès designed the luxe topper exclusively for its new Financial District store, which just opened at 15 Broad Street, across from the New York Stock Exchange, but it can also be special-ordered at other Hermès boutiques around the country. You will, however, need to make the trek to Wall Street to see the croc in its natural habitat. 

Pendulette Boule steel and spherical mineral glass watch with calfskin, $3,300; Plein Cuir crocodile mail tray, $20,200; Loupe Oeil magnifying glass, $245; Clou de Forge pillbox, $245; Culbuto ballpoint pen, $205; Plume letter opener and ballpoint pen, $440; Hermès Vision agenda cover, $2,450; Plein Cuir crocodile desk blotter, $17,000; Plein Cuir crocodile vertical folder, $26,200; all available by special order. 

Credit - Men's Vogue.


----------



## Handybags

ARGH  - can't copy the pic over but WOW!


----------



## archangel

There you go


----------



## Handybags

Thank you archangel.

I think these pieces are just divine.


----------



## bags to die for

From the Australian Financial Review - Friday supplement. Love the colour names!  I believe it will cost about A$535 and will take about 2 months.


----------



## pigleto972001

also on mens.vogue.com:






if this doesn't come through, here's the link:

http://www.mensvogue.com/clothing/threads/articles/2006/10/16/hermes


----------



## Sophieees

There was an article about Hermès in the June issue of the Hungarian Marie Claire . It was about the connection of Hermès and India, had a pic of an orange Lindy and bracelets. I'll try and translate the introduction of the article for you.
 " India became fashionable again. This season India is a great inspiration for the designers. A French fashion house,the legandary Hermés, chose India as it's main theme in 2008. Pascale Mussard, artistic director of Hermès and Jean-Paul Gaultier told Marie Claire about their experiences in India."
I'll try to post pics...


----------



## beaumonde

Forbes.  http://www.forbes.com/collecting/20...ns-fashion-forbeslife-cx_nw_0614kellybag.html

Piece of the Week
*Amazing Grace*
Nina P. West, Artfact.com 06.14.08, 12:25 PM ET 



Recently in Paris, a women's handbag sold for $82,000, a record auction price for an Hermès Kelly bag. The blue leather bag, named for famed beauty Grace Kelly and featuring a silk-screened image of the former actress and Princess of Monaco, is a design unlikely to be seen again.
Sold by Artcurial, a leading French auction house, the one-of-a kind handbag belonged to Her Royal Highness Princess Stephanie of Monaco and was created especially for the ''Grace Kelly Years,'' an exhibition held in Monaco in 2007. The proceeds of the auction went to the Fight Aids Monaco charity. 
The Kelly bag has been around since the 1930s, but became popular when the princess was photographed carrying one in 1956, allegedly to hide the fact that she was pregnant with her first child, Princess Caroline. The photograph was used on the cover of Life magazine, and soon the bag was dedicated to the famous former actress. Since then, the bag has become a global status symbol.
The record auction price for any handbag stands at $115,000, for an Hermès Birkin bag sold at Artcurial in May 2007. 
*Artfact Analysis:* 
The fascination with designer bags is a worldwide phenomenon generating an estimated $1 billion per year. 
Often referred to as ''entrance products'' to a luxury brand, designers use bags to entice buyers to their brands--the theory being that if a woman buys a $500 bag, next time, she will buy a $2,500 dress. Bags are an easy sell, since they don't require sizing. Every woman can pull off carrying a fancy bag.
One of today's most popular ''it'' bags is the Louis Vuitton Murakami, sporting the brand's iconic monogram stamped in rainbow tones all over the bag. Takashi Murakami, the artist who designed the bag, is also one of the darlings of the contemporary art scene and set auction records this May when one of his sculptures sold for over $15 million. 
One of the most difficult steps in purchasing a vintage handbag is avoiding fakes, especially when buying online. There are a number of things to look for before committing to a six-figure bag.
Hermès uses a specific series of embossed markings on their bags. They will never use a metal nameplate inside the bag. Also, an authentic Hermès Birkin or Kelly will have an engraved lock-and-key set. The lock will say "Hermès" on the bottom and the keys will be numbered to match the lock. Some sets accompanying a vintage bag will also say ''Hermès'' on the reverse side. Always remember to look carefully at the stitching, the quality of the leather and the finishing details.
Always consult Artfact.com for up-to-the-minute market information in the world of fine collectibles, fine art and antiques.
http://www.newsletters.forbes.com/s...tDetailsPage&SiteID=es_764&productID=10293300









*What:* Hermes Kelly Bag Leather with printed silkscreen image 15.5 inches *Where:* Artcurial, Paris Vintage Hermes June 2, 2008 *How Much:* Pre-Auction Estimate: 15,000 to 20,000 euros
(23,600 to 31,500
U.S. dollars) Final Selling Price:
52,000 euros ($82,000)


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

beaumonde, Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Blueberry

Le Sac Kelly 25 Sellier


----------



## allanrvj

Blueberry said:


> Le Sac Kelly 25 Sellier



The peacock feathers look so delicate.


----------



## Kellybag

love that color!


----------



## windowshopping

Wow!


----------



## Luvbolide

Laboheme said:


> From the May 2008 _Elle _Magazine_ (back page 'Cherche La Femme', Ashton Kutcher interview):_
> 
> _"AK: _...And I learned what a Birkin bag is from the price tag. You'll never forget what it is once you've paid for one._" _


 


That's a great line - had no idea he was that witty!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Blueberry said:


> Le Sac Kelly 25 Sellier


 


OMG, that is gorgeous.  Can you imagine what it would look like in natural sunshine?


----------



## Luvbolide

*Beaumonde, *thank you for sharing that article.  I saw the bag when it was on the auction website, but never heard how the auction itself went.  Glad they were able to raise so much for a good cause.


----------



## beaumonde

http://www.nationalpost.com/story-printer.html?id=f7473051-024a-4c00-98af-f41f2298b4c8

*Haute Construction*

You know you've arrived when a luxury label hands you a hard hat
*Shinan Govani,  National Post  *Published: Saturday, June 21, 2008
It takes serious pull to stop traffic. In Toronto. On Bloor. In the middle of an hour marked as rush.
So went the high fashion hijinks at the opening--at 6 p. m., promptly -- of the re-done Hermes on Canada's most indignant street. With a chic huddle gathered on the south side of the road, a citrusy cover was dropped to reveal the fine-boned new boutique. Trumpets played, notes of merriment rose, certain stalled cars let out anguished honks.
And then? The invitees, escorted across the street this fine Tuesday evening by male models done up as crossing guards, were handed honest-to-goodness Hermes hard hats. Limited edition, naturally.
Inside, the store gleamed like the finest French mademoiselle -- trim, subtle, wayward in the best way, showing all the little details of grooming. The party itself moved like a reel I'd seen before -- knots of people talking furtively, men and women trying to mind their one and/or two cheek-kisses, journalists keenly eyeing the scene at the door where gift bags later cropped up like fruit in a fertile patch.
"This is a modern store ? a store that Canada deserves." That was part of the short-and-sweet spiel care of Christian Blanckaert, an executive vice-president at Hermes. As he spoke, I stood beside a $41,000 Birkin bag, displaced Faberge egg-style inside a display case. Somewhere else in the store, I'm told, stirred a throw worth $39,000, made from the pelts of a special French rabbit.
Economic slowdown? What economic slowdown?
Fortune, of course, has shone on Hermes in many ways in the last few months. Take France's singin' new first lady, Carla Bruni-Sarkozy. She put the classic French retailer on the map, once gain, when she not only chose one of its designs for her nuptials to President Nicolas, but, similarly, donned a purple, on-shoulder number for her official dinner at the Elysee Palace. According to reports, she bought both dresses herself at the stalwart Hermes store on the Avenue George V.
Vraiment fantastique ? but does Carla have one of these fabulously logoed construction caps? I think not. Every party needs a talking piece, and these hard hats in Toronto more than fit the bill. Mary Symons, that haute publicist and patron of the arts, joked to me that she was going to put it on her next Christmas tree, "instead of a star." Fashion Television producer Christopher Sherman, arriving in fashion-forward walking shorts, confessed that he was trying to think of a way to turn it into "the must-have fall accessory," but for the moment was happy to have it on display at home "cradled between my wall-mounted antlers."
Leah Rumack, an editor at Fashion, was particularly pleased with her hard hat, although she did look just a little bogged down. She was the only one at the party, let's just say, who was carrying around both a hard hat and her omnipresent bicycle helmet. "I finally feel like I belong!" she exclaimed. Nathalie Atkinson, the Post's own fearless retail therapist, had a more practical plot in mind. "I'm in the middle of a major house renovation," she let on, "so in all likelihood, I'll actually be wearing it as it was intended while we excavate the basement."
MEANWHILE, I SEE, I HEAR:
That the Canadian who recently scored the biggest literary jackpot in the world confirms to me that he did, indeed, follow up his win with some Guinness.
When in Ireland, indeed.
Montreal's Rawi Hage -- fresh from picking up a prize of $158,000 when he won the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Prize last week -- looked giddy through the jet lag at a party held in his honour in these parts on Saturday. "Have you decided what you're going to do with the money?" I took the opportunity to ask the author of the phenom known as De Niro's Game. In response, he shrugged. No, not just any shrug, but one of those majestic, central-casting writers' shrugs.
This party, by the way, was held at the home of his publisher, Sarah MacLachlan, of Anansi Press. She is married to that non-illiterate Noah Richler, and together they kept the BBQ burning and the drinks coming. The celebratory beverage of choice this night, incidentally? No, not Guinness. A fizzy rhubarb Bellini. Nice!
De Niro's Game, which follows characters caught in the civil war in Beirut in the '80s, was called out by the jury of this latest prize as "the work of a major literary talent." Thankfully, and as his publisher's ear-to-ear grin betrays, Rawi's next novel is already done. It's called Cockroach, and it's out in September.
THIS, THAT:
-NHL bad boy/fashion victim Sean Avery just finished an internship at Vogue -- yes, really! -- and now he's getting ready to hit the beach. The Canadian hockey guy told People this week about his swimwear plans: "I'm bringing the European flavour back to America, and I'm rocking a straight Speedo all summer."
-BlackBerry wizard Jim Balsillie was amongst the throng of cyclists who joined Lance Armstrong on a six-hour charity ride last weekend in parts around Waterloo, Ont. It raised $1.3-million for the Odette Cancer Centre at Sunnybrook, as well as the River Cancer Centre in Kitchener. And get this: At one point, reports the Kitchener-Waterloo Record, Lance the BlackBerry addict was spotted riding with no hands, texting on his handheld.
THAT, THIS:
- Sid McCain, the daughter of the guy who's running for president of the United States -- the one who happens to live in Toronto-- was at the Puma Rockstar Hotel event last Saturday at the Gladstone when she was introduced to one Rainn Wilson! Both had a chuckle about the fact that John McCain, while on The Daily Show recently, told Jon Stewart that he's planning to pick Dwight Schrute as his "running mate." That's Rainn's TV character on The Office!
-The love-him-or-hate-him Mike Myers, onscreen right now in The Love Guru, is described this way by an unnamed exec in Entertainment Weekly: "I'd described Mike as impossibly smart -- in there is his brilliance and also his undoing." Also: "It's all brain. He's not able to intuit anything real or natural about human experience."
A NOTE FROM MY PAST
The French might know accessories, but the British? They know scandals -- and how to throw a party, as Shinan learned in October, 2003.
The Giorgio Armani party set against the Thames in London was marvellous. Thank you for asking.
Held to celebrate the launch of the Armani retrospective at the Royal Academy of Arts --dresses are the new frescoes, after all -- the party was at a brand-spanking-new building on the river by Sir Norman Foster and served as a kind of unofficial reunion of American Gigolo. In other words, both Richard Gere and Lauren Hutton were there. Kirsten Dunst and Jake Gyllenhaal wandered in at one point, as did Minnie Driver, beautiful but alone. Robert De Niro, too, stopped in for a bit with his gorgeous wife, Grace Hightower, but slipped out soon after.
It was, I learned as the evening began to wear, a very sons-of-someone kind of night. "Do you know the playwright Tom Stoppard?" a merrymaker asked me at one point, after introducing me to another guy in a suit. "That's his son." "That's Pierce Brosnan's son,
Chris," the same merrymaker pointed out a little later.
The funniest son-of moment came when I was introduced to a guy who, except for the fact that he was considerably more blessed in the height department, looked a lot like me. He even told me he was a writer. "That's Oscar Humphries," someone filled me in later. " Barry Humphries' son. You know, Dame Edna."
I then knew exactly who he was. The 22-year-old boy toy who's said to be responsible for the high-society breakup of Tamara Mellon, CEO of Jimmy Choo, and Matthew Mellon, he of the famous banking family and one of America's richest clans. Oliver began a relationship with Tamara some time back and was "outed" when he wrote a too-thinly disguised article in The Daily Telegraph about being in a relationship with an older woman.
This kind of blueblood scandal is quintessentially British. We don't do scandal like this in Toronto -- scandal so delicious it's almost self-conscious. No, not us.
THE BOLDFACE INDEX
If you missed Shinan this week, then settle in for a condensed version of our man's daily dish.
-Spotted a couple of Fridays ago were Kate Hudson and Lance Armstrong, looking every bit like a BlackBerry-era Norman Rockwell scene. It was outside Toronto's Hazelton Hotel in Yorkville, and there were even kids in tow. His, hers, a whole motley crew!
- Sandra Oh, our Grey's Anatomy savant, got caught up a couple Thursdays ago with her old pal Don McKellar over dinner at Grace, the homey new hot spot on College. - Rihanna pulled out all the stops looks-wise at the MMVAs last Sunday, bravely showing up onstage in rubber fetish leggings, a Fendi top and a Marlon Brando butch-cap But in the pounding downpour that followed, her aptly titled single Umbrella she was nowhere to be heard.
- Brody Jenner, Whitney Port and Chace Crawford were all spotted piling into the same car last Sunday night after popping by the Ben Sherman-sponsored MuchMusic Video Awards after-bash.
- Ken Alexander, founder and editor of The Walrus, stepped down from his editorial perch last week.
sgovani@nationalpost.com

Copyright © 2007 CanWest Interactive, a division of CanWest MediaWorks Publications, Inc.. All rights reserved.


----------



## Tatiana

rochasgirl said:


> Great article & I'm drooling at these bags!!!!
> 
> May I ask, does these 2 kind of bags still available at Hermes? What is it called?


SAC EN V II
small and large 36 cm


----------



## Blueberry

A human-sized Kelly !!!






Recently in an exhibition in Paris


----------



## beaumonde

^


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

^ That's an amazing piece of art.


----------



## Nola

Omg that´s gorgeous!


----------



## LaBoheme

> *Spoil yourself*
> 
> Luxury may mean excess, vulgarity and obscene waste. But, argues Sally Feldman, its also a basic humanist instinct
> Sally Feldman


http://newhumanist.org.uk/1682


----------



## seton

I was doing some scanning and I decided to scan this from American Marie Claire, 2003
a homage to fashion icon like Brigitte Bardot. Scarf and Bag by H.

At that time, the Kelly Elan is priced at only $1850 ush:

Enjoy!


----------



## VanillaSkye

US Elle August edition - a jipsy (?) (looks like chamonix vert olive with PH but I could be completely wrong) on page 130 and a  rose gold and brown diamond bracelet on page 127.


----------



## archangel

Love the ostrich bolide.. and I wish I had Yasmeen Ghauri's bod...


----------



## trama turgo

^^^ Am I the only one who can't see these pics please? There's a blue ? where every picture should be and i doesn't open anything... Maybe some kind of extensions I can't see?


----------



## bags to die for

Anyone looking for a special edition Steve bag? All proceeds go to Unicef.
From today's Australian Financial Review Luxury magazine.


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Laboheme said:


> http://newhumanist.org.uk/1682


 
Laboheme - GREAT ARTICLE!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beaumonde

bags to die for said:


> Anyone looking for a special edition Steve bag? All proceeds go to Unicef.
> From today's Australian Financial Review Luxury magazine.


 
Oh, this must be the article that blogger blogged about!  COOL


----------



## creamykitty

Bazaar Harpers UK Sept 08 Issue


----------



## BirKineSS

To the forum, H_addict and shopmom411, we got mentioned again in an article about Kelly bag in newest Australian Harper's Bazaar September edition


----------



## Vanmiracle

British VOGUE September 2008
Croco Clutch


----------



## Steelsapphire

Hermes in print, a few years back.


----------



## Steelsapphire

Classy (September 2008)


----------



## ms piggy

Wow, back when scarves were only US$275. Anyone recognise the scarf?


----------



## pigleto972001

^^the ostrich bag was only 4290!!


----------



## Handybags

^^ The sable coat.... *thud*


----------



## Vanmiracle

Steelsapphire said:


> Classy (September 2008)


thanks for sharing. How sweet. Have to try it right now!


----------



## seton

ms piggy said:


> Wow, back when scarves were only US$275. Anyone recognise the scarf?



it's an untitled scarf referred to as "Vinci". This colorway is almost impossible to find too


----------



## ms piggy

seton said:


> it's an untitled scarf referred to as "Vinci". This colorway is almost impossible to find too



Thanks *seton*. Could always count on you.


----------



## OnyxBear

Laboheme said:


> http://newhumanist.org.uk/1682


*Laboheme *- thanks for posting! A very well-written article.


----------



## OnyxBear

Steelsapphire said:


> Classy (September 2008)


Love this! Thanks for posting.


----------



## OnyxBear

Town & Country August 2008


----------



## OnyxBear

Harper's Bazaar August 2008


----------



## OnyxBear

Town & Country March 2007


----------



## OnyxBear

Veranda January/February 2008


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

OnyxBear, I remember seeing that Harnais before.
What a cute idea.  And the price, for H, isn't
that bad.


----------



## vreelandia

MAJOR LOOKS


Steelsapphire said:


> Hermes in print, a few years back.


----------



## Steelsapphire

vreelandia said:


> MAJOR LOOKS


 
Now how do I get my scarf to look like that?!


----------



## ms piggy

Help *seton*! Which scarf is this?


----------



## seton

ms piggy said:


> Help *seton*! Which scarf is this?



what am I? An answering service? :robot:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please paypal $$ to GrouchyToday@PlusCranky.com and I will email you the answer


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Great outfit and scarf. 



Steelsapphire said:


> Now how do I get my scarf to look like that?!


----------



## seton

H overload from Numero Tokyo, July 2008

BTW, *piggy*, the scarf in the pic is _Cavalcadour_


----------



## seton

Steelsapphire said:


> Now how do I get my scarf to look like that?!



1. Regular fold.

2. Wrap scarf twice around your neck. Dont make it too tight. 

3. Knot the ends.  

4. Take the knot/ends and pull it toward your neck, scooping it underneath the part of the scarf that is wrapped around your neck.

5. Bring the knot/ends  out on the other end at the top. Arrange the ends as you please. Voila.


----------



## OnyxBear

*Steelsapphire *- great look! Thanks for posting.

*seton *- the colors in that photo are tdf!

All images below are from Harper's Bazaar September 2008. I'm in love with the So Kelly.


----------



## beaumonde

^ Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

OnyxBear, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steelsapphire

Scarf as a belt, with jeans.


----------



## vreelandia

Daphne Guinness in a French Magazine


----------



## Marni

OnyxBear said:


> *Steelsapphire *- great look! Thanks for posting.
> 
> *seton *- the colors in that photo are tdf!
> 
> All images below are from Harper's Bazaar September 2008. I'm in love with the So Kelly.



Thank you ladies for the pictures. Can someone pls tell me what's the color of the SO kelly, looks really fab!


----------



## seton

Marni said:


> Thank you ladies for the pictures. Can someone pls tell me what's the color of the SO kelly, looks really fab!



it's Prussian Blue (Bleu de Prusse)


----------



## ms piggy

seton said:


> BTW, *piggy*, the scarf in the pic is _Cavalcadour_



Thank you! 

Hope the $$ was enough *stick out tougue*


----------



## seton

ms piggy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hope the $$ was enough *stick out tougue*



Nah, next time I will have to charge double


----------



## pigleto972001

WHOA!  sorry i don't have a scanner, but there is a gorgeous deep green sellier kelly in the october elle with peacock feathers on the front.  it's GORGEOUS!  someone needs to SO it promptly


----------



## ms piggy

seton said:


>


----------



## LaBoheme

seton said:


> what am I? An answering service? :robot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please paypal $$ to GrouchyToday@PlusCranky.com and I will email you the answer



 excellent smilies too!


----------



## Lily

From Harper's Bazaar Magazine (Australia) - May, 2008


----------



## Nola

What a great photo, thank you for sharing!


----------



## ms piggy

^^ What a gorgy Barenia Kelly!!!!!!!


----------



## zenith

I'm fainting - that is a gorgeous barenia kelly.  Thanks for posting


----------



## bags to die for

Might be of some interest...

From last week's Sunday Life magazine (Sydney Sun Herald newspaper). It does not mention the size or the colour. 

I worked out the inflation rate using the numbers shown and it was 5.1%pa.  The historic US CPI rate over the same period was 3.2% pa.  So, if they inflated the bag by the US CPI rate instead of the H magic inflation rate, the bag would have been worth $2,455.


----------



## LaBoheme

This H mention is not 'sis boom bah, rah rah rah' but it is 'rawther' (said a la Eloise) thought-provoking...





*(side note: IIRC, Eloise goes to H in this one)*


...From the book The Emperor of Scent by Chandler Burr 



> "...What the French consider 'chic' is actually a sort of kept-woman vulgarity." He looked very grim, then
> permitted himself to pronounce *"Hermès"* and then "Vuitton." "Caron, on the other hand," he said,
> brightening, "is absolutely proper, proper chic." And what is that? He laughed, thought about it, said
> "um" and "oh God." "Chic is, first, when you don't have to prove you have money, either because you have
> a lot and it doesn't matter or because you don't have any and it doesn't matter. Chic is not
> aspirational."
> 
> He sighed, despondent. "Chic is the most impossible thing to define. Luxury is a
> humorless thing, largely, and when humor happens in luxury it happens involuntarily. Chic is all about
> humor. Which means chic is about intelligence. And there has to be oddness-most luxury is conformist,
> and chic cannot be. Chic must be polite and not incommode others, but within that it can be as weird as it wants..."







http://www.randomhouse.com/acmart/catalog/display.pperl?isbn=9780375759819


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

bags to die for, lovely bag. 

Too bad the price really wasn't $2,455.00! *lol*


----------



## spoiled_brat

LUXE BE A LADY: With its refined shape and rich, juicy colour, this handbag will be a scene-stealer for many seasons to come. 
*HERMÈS* $8,025
Photography by Carlo Mendoza; styling by Breanna Gow for artistgrouplimited.com 

First published in FASHION Magazine November 2008


----------



## spoiled_brat

_"Fall&#8217;s *mini briefcase-style bags*, like this teeny (brief?) Birkin, aren&#8217;t exactly built to haul documents. Impractical for the office maybe, but that&#8217;s hardly the point. *HERMÈS *Fall 2008"_

This is from Fashion Magazine again. I can't believe they referenced to this as a "teeny Birkin"!


----------



## spoiled_brat

_"The ever-stylish Hermès Birkin bag gets an update with bold new colours and a pocket-watch-style charm addition. *HERMÈS *Spring 2008"_

This is from Fashion, again.


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

^ That's   

Thanks for sharing spoiled_brat.


----------



## bags to die for

From the Australian Financial Review Life & Leisure magazine today.

Hermes Steve bag for UNICEF. I have just seen it in the Sydney store. Love the clochette which is orange inside. Gorgeous bag. The pattern on the cloth bag and the insert case are little kangaroos!


----------



## H_addict

This photo is BEYOND stunning!!! Thank you SO MUCH for scanning it, *Lily*!


----------



## kaka

Wow that photo is STUNNING!!  The more i want a kelly....


----------



## Steelsapphire

ELLE May 2008


----------



## spoiled_brat

Hermes bracelets in the winter edition of the Block, a Vancouver magazine


----------



## spoiled_brat

Hermes leather gloves, $1,150 per pair (CAD)

From December's Fashion magazine


----------



## User857857

Wow - Love those gloves, I've never seen them before! I think I would have to get them in a more subtle combo, black and gray or black and dark red or dark blue... Love the style though!


----------



## cookielicious23

the first article is unfair to VB and to some Wags/ celebrities. If they can afford to buy their bags or products, they have every right to do so. If these brand's management doesn't like people to buy their products then they should close their shops... heheh it's a free world after all and anyone can buy anything if they want too...


----------



## Lutz




----------



## pigleto972001

^^oomph, lovely...kelly bag with the new prada sandals!!!


----------



## Blueberry

Russian Harper Bazaar 2000


----------



## LaBoheme

http://www.forbes.com/2008/12/29/he...quity-cx_ll_1229markets06.html?partner=alerts



> Market Scan
> *Hermes Set To Lose Its Shine*
> Lionel Laurent, 12.29.08,              11:30 AM ETLONDON -
> 
> Luxury-goods icon *Hermes*, renowned for its silk scarves and leather handbags, has had a glorious 2008. The company's share price has soared 16.7% over the past year, leaving rivals *Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessey* and *PPR *-- both down more than 44.0% -- in the dust. The problem is that a lot of the gain is due to takeover speculation and short-sellers closing their positions, rather than good business; it's likely that Hermes will lose some of its shine in 2009.
> 
> "The market will come to grips with the reality that Hermes is not going to be bid for, that the company's sales are suffering and that the level of profitability that we've seen is not going to be sustainable, given the high fixed cost base relative to peers," said John Guy, an analyst with MF Global. "On that basis, and given the unjustifiable valuation premium, I think the shares will start to fall next year."
> 
> Guy instead recommended investing in Burberry, which is trading at a price-to-earnings ratio of below 9.0. He told Forbes.com that this figure was about half Burberry's lowest P/E during 2000-2003.
> 
> For the moment, Hermes shares are holding onto their gains. The stock advanced 1.3%, to 101.35 euros ($144.80), during afternoon trading in Paris on Monday. This time last year, Hermes was trading at 86.25 euros ($123.22); the stock has made double-digit gains since then, despite a year of market crises and recession in Europe's euro area.
> 
> Analysts have attributed Hermes' bizarre trading patterns to a "short squeeze," or when short-sellers are forced to unwind their bets that shares will fall. As the closing of a short position involves buying more shares, the effect of a buying rush can be particularly strong when there is a limited availability of free-float shares. Hermes is one of those stocks, with 73.0% owned by family shareholders; press and analyst reports claim that the amount of free float shares has been mistakenly estimated at more than 27.0%.
> 
> Volkswagen encountered a similar short squeeze earlier this year, when its stock price tripled in days as short-sellers rushed to buy shares from a dwindling free-float pool. (See "Volkswagen Soars, Scrambles The Market.")


----------



## TankerToad

Ok I will try to post that cover of Marie Claire here too.  I know promises promises.  I have been gone but I will take the piocs tonight!
Hermes watch and bracelet on cover on Renee Zellweger


----------



## TankerToad

Feb 2009 Cover Marie Claire


----------



## amamxr

Love this look
January 2009  Town and Country Magazine


----------



## TankerToad

One more of that glorious Kelly


----------



## ms piggy

Spring 2009 issue of Millenia (in house magazine of Singapore's Pontiac Land group).

Medor clutch and Amulettes bracelet. 




Kelly long wallet Rouge H.


----------



## zacaza

TankerToad said:


> Feb 2009 Cover Marie Claire



I love this


----------



## Lutz

*Eastweek. Vol. 286. 18 February 2009. Hong Kong.*











orange iPhone case:  HK$2,500  (USD318)
pink luggage tag:  HK$4,100  (USD522)
canvas/leather bag:  HK$12,200  (USD1,554)
leather briefcase:  HK$65,700  (USD8,370)
hat:  HK$9700  (USD1,236)
shirt dress:  HK$11700  (USD1,490)
suede belt:  HK$14,300  (USD1,822)
suede CDC bracelet:  HK$9,300  (USD1,185)


----------



## plum blossom

I love the shirt dress, but $1,490 is out of my budget.  Why can't it be $149?


----------



## LaBoheme

http://www.forbes.com/2009/03/19/hermes-lvmh-ppr-markets-equity-luxury.html?partner=alerts



> Forbes.com
> 
> Market Scan*
> 
> Luxury Profits Won't Last At Hermes*
> 
> Lionel Laurent, 03.19.09, 10:20 AM ET
> 
> LONDON -Shares of French luxury-goods marque *Hermes International* rallied Thursday afternoon, after a better-than-expected set of annual results and an upbeat appraisal of trading in early 2009 offset worries over the wider economic downturn. But profits will suffer this year, even if the company meets its target of flat sales growth, and investors would do better to look elsewhere in the battered luxury-goods sector.
> 
> "With almost no growth and further investment into its distribution network, it's clear that Hermes' margins will come under a little bit of pressure," said Claudia Lenz, an analyst with Bank Vontobel. She told Forbes that annual operating margins would fall by around 80 to 100 basis points in 2009, adding that stocks like Swatch and Richemont were trading at more appealing valuations.
> 
> There was enough optimism to keep Hermes shares trading 4.5% higher, at 75.13 euros ($102.52), during afternoon trading in Paris on Thursday. Hermes' repeated forecast of flat sales growth in 2009 may not be inspiring in absolute terms, but it's better than those of rivals Louis Vuitton Moet Hennessey and PPR, given that neither company issued an outlook forecast with their annual results.
> 
> So why is Hermes more resilient than some of its peers? Bank Vontobel's Lenz deduced it might have something to do with its brand positioning. "Hermes is known as the very top end of the leather-goods brands," she said, "which seem to have a very loyal clientele that still can afford them."
> 
> Hermes said on Wednesday that net profits had risen 0.8% in 2008, to 290.2 million euros ($396.0 million), topping analyst expectations of a figure closer to 288 million euros. The company said its 2007 results were inflated by the disposal of its stake in Leica Camera.
> 
> Hermes also said it would not change its investment plans for 2009, which involve opening or refurbishing around 20 stores. This will put pressure on profits, while the expected "stable" rate of sales growth will also not bode well for the company's high fixed-cost base. (See "Hermes Shares Still At Luxury Prices.")
> 
> Swiss watch specialist Swatch said earlier this month that it expected a recovery in the trading environment in the second half of 2009, though this was seen as overoptimistic. (See "Swatch's Brave Face.")


----------



## classicsgirl

Lily said:


> From Harper's Bazaar Magazine (Australia) - May, 2008




 Can anyone ID the watch in this photo?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

^^^^  The watch looks to me like the Cartier Tank Francaise. ^^^^


----------



## Lutz

*East Week. Vol 292. Hong Kong. 1 April 2009.*


----------



## ms piggy

Cover of Harper's Bazaar Singapore, May 2009. 

Pleated silk crepe dress with printed Mexican stripes; jersey bikini; assorted leather bangles and leather belt.


----------



## Notorious Pink

There is quite a bit of Hermes in the new US Vogue..


----------



## Ms_Jade

March 2009 Vogue (US)
Silda Wall Spitzer
Wearing beige colored chaine d'ancre Hermes high heels (like Guccigirl's from the action thread a couple weeks ago)


----------



## hello! hello!

Oops! Almost forgot I took these pics while browsing at Borders.

*German(?) Architecture Digest February 2009*


----------



## creamykitty

Saw these in the Royal Exchange Magazine.


----------



## hello! hello!




----------



## Nola

^
Thanks very much for those shoulder Kelly pics!


----------



## Lutz

*Vouge (US) May 2009*

Natalia Vodianova role-plays the legendary Jean Patchett


----------



## Lutz

Sorry picture didn't show properly. Here we go again:

*Vouge (US) May 2009*

Natalia Vodianova role-plays the legendary Jean Patchett


----------



## Lutz

*Vogue (Nippon) June 2009*

A Little Organic Pleasure


----------



## dreamdoll

Love those shoulder kelly pics, thanks for them!


----------



## OnyxBear

I didn't see these posted before. My apologies if there are any duplicates.

Dress - "The timeless black jersey dress gets a dynamic makeover by Hermès ($3,750), thanks to leather-strap detail in the back, which adds a surprising, sensuous touch. Metallic-resin cuff by Sequin ($78); Missoni elastic Obi belt ($240)." Town & Country March 2009

Pippa stool - Town & Country January 2009

Hermès accessories - Elle May 2009

How Hermès Does It - Town & Country May 2009

Enjoy!


----------



## ken-doll

Calling *EncoreHermes *...


----------



## Lutz

*Elle. US. June 2009.*


----------



## spoiled_brat

Fashion magazine, April 2009

Hermes flats, $1,025 CAD


----------



## spoiled_brat

Fashion magazine, May 2009

A look from Fall 2009 Hermes collection






Hermes belt






Hermes scarf


----------



## Rachelle




----------



## IFFAH

jaune paris bombay.

*Style Magazine Singapore Accessories Special Feature*

_Silk scarves, $580, each, pebbled leather satchel, $9,100, and enamel cuffs, $700 each, all by Hermes_


----------



## IFFAH

Featuring a rouge garrance lindy 30;

*Style Magazine April 2007*

"When darling fashion editor Daniel and I laid our eyes on the new Hermes Lindy bag, we knew we wanted it. It's rather laid-back, non-showy and unisex design, definitely gives it the versatility of being a handbag or a "manbag". Yes Daniel, your mother would approve!"


----------



## LQYB

Lovely pics everyone. thank you all for posting!


----------



## dreamdoll

THank you for all the lovely pics!!


----------



## IFFAH

*Style SG April 2005*



Leather aviator jacket, halter swimsuit, ballerina skirt, vast straw hat, prices unavailable, enamel bangles $920, and Cape Cod automatic watch with brown Barenia doule-tour strap, $2,970, all by Hermes








Sil twilly scarf, $170, worn on wrist with Hauteville white-gold watch with silver dial on black alligator strap $8,620, all by Hermes








Leather belt with gold-plated "H" buckle, $740, by Hermes








Sterling-silver Collier Alea choker, $4,200, by Hermes


----------



## mrssparkles

The Straits Times, Urban Supplement 5 Jun 09

Julian Lee - window designer at Hermes


----------



## IFFAH

*Style SG Mag Dec 08*












Clockwise from top: Silk scarf, $390, assorted enamel bangles, $700-$1,050, Caline silver/leather bracelet, Jypsiere 37 sling bag in goatskin leather, $12,600, Barenia leather belt, $980 and So Kelly 26handbag in goatskin, $9,500, all by hermes.


----------



## IFFAH

*Style SG Mag 09*

Fiona Tan, Hermes SG boutique manager and fashion buyer


----------



## IFFAH

*Style SG Mag Jan 08*

Featuring Kelly Danse bag in matte croc, from $15,300 by Hermes

*ADULTS ONLY*

"I wouldn't carry a cult classic Hermes Birkin or Kelly, until I reach the pinnacle of my auntie-dom. I am not saying they're old hags bags but I think one has to attain maturity before sporting anything distinguished and luxurious. These bags are not for frou-frou princesses but for regal ladies. It's something I'd like to have in my 40s and that's just only a decade away so saving up starts now."


----------



## IFFAH

Urban Supplement 5 June 09

*Hermes wrist cuff (twilly with medor cuffs)*

"I'm a very indecisive dresser so I tend to throw things into my bag thinking I can put them on later, and this is one such example. Hermes recently gave this to me. I like how you can string different scarves through it and change its look."






Julian Lee, window designer of Hermes


----------



## IFFAH

Style Accessories

_All by Hermes_


----------



## IFFAH

*Her World Indonesia Oct 08*

From left to right: "Garden Party" Bag & Twilly, "Beloved India" Scarf as top and "Queen" Belt, "Dancing Pearl" Scarf as top, "Coupons Indiens" Scarf as Bandana, "Clic H" Bracelet, Pareo, Towel, "Medor" Bag, Enamel Bracelet. All by Hermes.


----------



## Lutz

Bazaar (Australia) June / July 2009

Hermes tan bag $1,400.


----------



## mrssparkles

^^ That's a mistake by Bazaar Australia.  It's a Kelly. Wrong price.


----------



## IFFAH

Style Magazine October 2008


----------



## IFFAH

Style Magazine August 2008


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

Style Magazine July 2009

Hermes A/W 09 RTW and fine jewellery


----------



## ricera

From Vogue Australia, courtesy of fashionista.com


----------



## Lime

Some H items in various edits from fashion magazines:


----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime




----------



## Lime

And a shot of the H boutique opening in Zürich, 1980:


----------



## markova

Wow, thanks for all the eye candy, Lime!


----------



## Nola

Thank you for sharing those pictures Lime!


----------



## Lime

^^You are welcome, here is one more from Spanish ELLE magazine:


----------



## zrusky7

WOW< nice pictures here. The lady in the orange outfit has such long legs!!!


----------



## Liberté

From today's LeMonde, isen't that Sarah Brown with an H watch?


----------



## Lutz

*Vogue (US) August 2009*


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

This is my first time seeing those photos, thanks for
sharing them, Lime.


----------



## IFFAH

Hermes Spring-Summer 2009

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=837554&d=1248406978


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

Based on this pic, the current shoulder kelly (SK) is not exactly an entirely a new design. Except that imo, it's harder to get things in and out compared to the current SK.  for posting, *Lime.*


----------



## IFFAH

*Prestige Singapore April 2009*

Pelouse Swift Lindy


----------



## mooks

I looooove this look!!! Thanks for the great pic *Lutz*


----------



## chaz

^^^^ I love it!! Fabulous look!!!!!


----------



## Lutz

*How to Have Style* is a book about inspiration. It is based on Isaacs philosophy and belief that inspiration leads to creating a personal fashion style. It is not a book filled with impossible-to-achieve makeovers. How to Have Style will help you achieve the look youve always wanted and desired. More than 400 full-color photographs and text explain how to overcome fashion issues: Shop on a budget. Awake from a jeans coma. Dress for a black tie event. Spend less money on better quality items. Learn to wear colors. And more. Isaac shares his style rules on everything from boots to bags, from skirt length to shoes.

Cover: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Page 89: a styling idea using Isaac's own engraved gold Bolide:


----------



## IFFAH

Style Magazine September 2009; *H* Overload Issue

*H* Noir Kelly 50 PH & CDCs






*H* Silver Cuff






*H* CDCs


----------



## IFFAH

*H* A/W 09 Enamels






*H* A/W 09 heels (I'm in )






*H* A/W 09 new studded belts w/Leather Halter Dress


----------



## IFFAH

*H* A/W 09 belt & silver cuff






*Lionel Seah's* losange


----------



## IFFAH

*H* Alligator SO Kelly






*H* Cape Cod Tonneau


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

Style SG Sept Issue 09 A/W Accessories Special


----------



## Lime

Some shots from various editions of Vogue (month & year in the file name):


----------



## Lime

And a cute shot, from German Vogue September 2009:


----------



## A-T-G

I love that one, Lime! I wish it was ME!


----------



## seton

US Marie Claire Sept 2009


----------



## boo1689

US Lucky Magazine October 2009 issue


----------



## Nola

I just thought these orange boxes fitted so nicely in this person´s home that I had to share!

Beautiful Homes sept 09


----------



## markova

Oh absolutely! Even my son has two boxes in his room because they look so nice!



Nola said:


> I just thought these orange boxes fitted so nicely in this person´s home that I had to share!


----------



## MiaT

It's always fun to see special pictures posted and I really like seeing orange boxes in homes.  Thanks *Nola*!


----------



## yeliab

The orange boxes just adds so much flair anywhere!!!  Love it!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Nola*, how gorgeous!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

In the latest Grazia Magazine there is a piece all about the Liberty 'pop-up' shop.

I'll re-type it!


Walking into an Hermes store is a wonderful - if slightly intimidating - experience.  Their iconic bags (the Birkin, the Kelly), their jewellery and, of course, their trademark scarves, are kept in elegant glass cases, creating an air of pure luxury (if also a 'look but don't touch' mood!).  But, this week, Hermes are opening their cases and inviting us all to play dress-up with them at Liberty, thanks for their first ever pop-up shop dedicated entirely to their wonderfully coloured silk, cashmere and cotton scarves.

In fact, Liberty has handed over its entire Scarf Room to the French fashion house, which will host a range of activities from this week until 18th September to allow you to experiment with wearing their scarves.  A 'How to Tie' workshop does exactly as you imagine, showing you how to style your scarf in a hundred different ways - before a photographer captures you in all your finery.  Another class will demonstrate how to monogram and embroider your scarves (they don't even have to have been bought in the store).

To further celebrate this meeting of icons, Hermes have created an exclusive, limited-edition range of scarves and ties using Liberty's renowned Tana Lawn cottons.  Available in six micro-floral prints, the scarves have each been printed with the iconic Hermes 'Ex Libris' design.  With prices starting at £80, there's a treat in store for everyone.  And, with a section of ties for the boys to pore over, you can shop in peace - everyone's happy!

The 'How-to Tie' workshop sounds fun - anybody going?


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks for this! The workshop sounds amazing, pity I can't be there. Enjoy!



Ali-bagpuss said:


> In the latest Grazia Magazine there is a piece all about the Liberty 'pop-up' shop.
> 
> I'll re-type it!
> 
> 
> Walking into an Hermes store is a wonderful - if slightly intimidating - experience. Their iconic bags (the Birkin, the Kelly), their jewellery and, of course, their trademark scarves, are kept in elegant glass cases, creating an air of pure luxury (if also a 'look but don't touch' mood!). But, this week, Hermes are opening their cases and inviting us all to play dress-up with them at Liberty, thanks for their first ever pop-up shop dedicated entirely to their wonderfully coloured silk, cashmere and cotton scarves.
> 
> In fact, Liberty has handed over its entire Scarf Room to the French fashion house, which will host a range of activities from this week until 18th September to allow you to experiment with wearing their scarves. A 'How to Tie' workshop does exactly as you imagine, showing you how to style your scarf in a hundred different ways - before a photographer captures you in all your finery. Another class will demonstrate how to monogram and embroider your scarves (they don't even have to have been bought in the store).
> 
> To further celebrate this meeting of icons, Hermes have created an exclusive, limited-edition range of scarves and ties using Liberty's renowned Tana Lawn cottons. Available in six micro-floral prints, the scarves have each been printed with the iconic Hermes 'Ex Libris' design. With prices starting at £80, there's a treat in store for everyone. And, with a section of ties for the boys to pore over, you can shop in peace - everyone's happy!
> 
> The 'How-to Tie' workshop sounds fun - anybody going?


----------



## KB-Birkin Boy

Blueberry said:


> A human-sized Kelly !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently in an exhibition in Paris


 
who needs a house, when they have this


----------



## IFFAH

From Style SG Magazine


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

^^Do some forum searching, *+stePHANie+*, and you'll see the general tone of thinking about this here...


----------



## Lime

Cover of Russian Vogue, October 09;





Image from an editorial in Ocotber 2009 issue of W magazine:


----------



## Lutz

*Vogue (US), November 2009*


----------



## ricera

Lutz said:


> *Vogue (US), November 2009*



I saw that!  I love the mix between luxury and outdoor activities, though I don't think this is really a viable idea for mountain biking.  I think this was the best issue of Vogue in a long, long time.


----------



## Lime

Vogue Germany, November 2009:


----------



## kaban

from glamorous japan magazine sep'09

Dip Dye scarves


----------



## Donya Aurora

sorry my bad im having issues attaching photos


----------



## IFFAH

Style SG Magazine Dec 2009, X'Mas Specials


----------



## bags to die for

Australian Harpers March 2010






Anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Rose

Thanks, *bags to die for*


----------



## bags to die for

More from the March Australian Harpers Bazaar











Lots of H silver jewellery


----------



## Lime

American Vogue, February 2010 issue;





German Vogue, March 2010 issue;


----------



## markova

^^^^
Wonderful, Lime!
I adore the nude with the pochette!


----------



## IFFAH

^Beautiful shot. Vogue never fails. Thank you, Lime. 

I also like this.


----------



## bags to die for

Australian Harpers Bazaar February 2010

Constance Elan. Bougainvillier. It is not a textured leather like Epsom or Chevre.


----------



## Sparkel

Anyone see this article in the current issue of Delta Sky Magazine? Kinda funny/incorrect the bit about "five bags per week". 

http://msp.imirus.com/Mpowered/imirus.jsp?volume=ds10&issue=2&page=34


----------



## lisawhit

bags to die for said:


> Australian Harpers Bazaar February 2010
> 
> Constance Elan. Bougainvillier. It is not a textured leather like Epsom or Chevre.


 
I am in love with this constance elan


----------



## matt-g

I saw the particular bag line referred to in the Authenticate thread today and found this article about the line in the Palm Beach Daily News from May 7, 1987.  You gotta love Google!


----------



## markova

OMG *matt-g*,
This is great! What a piece of history. Some of those Symbiose bags were pretty ugly. Hermès trying to be "with it" instead of staying true to the brand. Thanks for posting!



matt-g said:


> I saw the particular bag line referred to in the Authenticate thread today and found this article about the line in the Palm Beach Daily News from May 7, 1987.  You gotta love Google!


----------



## matt-g

markova said:


> OMG *matt-g*,
> This is great! What a piece of history. Some of those Symbiose bags were pretty ugly. Hermès trying to be "with it" instead of staying true to the brand. Thanks for posting!



The one in the Authenticate this bag thread looked pretty interesting: red ostrich with a green suede flap.  It looked a bit like a strawberry.  But I was fascinated that they actually sent a craftsman from store to store to make bags so people could see the process.  I've no idea if they still do that, but I think it'd be so special to watch your bag being made from start to finish!


----------



## markova

Yes, I saw that one - very retro!
I would love to watch a craftsman make a Birkin or a Kelly from scratch...



matt-g said:


> The one in the Authenticate this bag thread looked pretty interesting: *red ostrich with a green suede flap.  It looked a bit like a strawberry*.  But I was fascinated that they actually sent a craftsman from store to store to make bags so people could see the process.  I've no idea if they still do that, but I think it'd be so special to watch your bag being made from start to finish!


----------



## hello! hello!

The person in the picture looks somewhat different now...


----------



## markova

He's in this video, sans moustache:

http://abcnews.go.com/video/playerIndex?id=7490705




hello! hello! said:


> The person in the picture looks somewhat different now...


----------



## scarfmischief1

I hope I am posting this in a correct thread.  I thought others might like to see this.  

This ad was featured in a magazine advertising the Manhasset NY mall (where there is an H store).

Featured are the Beloved India scarf, the Trim Bag, the Lotus cadena, and the Chaine d'ancre bracelet.


----------



## markova

scarfmischief1 said:


> I hope I am posting this in a correct thread.  I thought others might like to see this.
> 
> This ad was featured in a magazine advertising the Manhasset NY mall (where there is an H store).
> 
> Featured are the Beloved India scarf, the Trim Bag, the Lotus cadena, and the Chaine d'ancre bracelet.



Thank-you, dear *scarfmischief1*, I *loved *seeing this!


----------



## pamella

Thank you Scarfmischief! Just love seeing these pics, absolutely perfect!The colors,
the makeup, the "H"! Sheer perfection!


----------



## Julide

Her eyes are fantastic!!! Thanks for the pic *ScarfMischief1*!!


----------



## fannaticsydney

I dunno how much H is used in this Editorial of
Vogue China April 2010, but it seems there is a few?




































credit: http://quentinshih.com/


----------



## Steelsapphire

_"Domani" _Japanese fashion magazine


----------



## fannaticsydney

Unknown Italian Editorial Mag March 2010


----------



## lily25

December 09 Frau magazine Japan


----------



## lily25

This image has  been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image  is sized 799x562.


----------



## Rachelle

_Precious_ magazine, Japan, Feb 2010


----------



## IFFAH

Thank you for the pics, fannaticsydney, Rachelle & lily25.



My favorite is this, how elegant w/a kimono. Adore the photo above w/a sleek tied bun hair.


----------



## IFFAH

Enlarging the photos for Rachelle,


----------



## LQYB

Beautiful pics! thank you for posting!


----------



## Lutz

Five photos featuring the SS 2010 collection...

Jumper HK$24200 (USD3083)
Jacket HK$21900 (USD2790)
Sandals HK$10800 (USD1376)
Odyssee Silver Necklace HK$44100 (USD5618)
Silver bracelet HK$26200 (USD3338)
Kelly Cut HK$131800 (USD16790)


----------



## Lutz

Dress HK$17300 (USD2204)
Raincoat HK$26500 (USD3376)
Sandals HK$9900 (USD1261)
Assam Bracelet HK$2100 (USD268)
Ariodante Bracelet HK$2100 (USD268)
Polochon Mademoiselle in Toile/Barenia HK$18500 (USD2357)


----------



## Lutz

Navy Dress HK$16200 (USD2064)
Beige Skirt HK$17300 (USD2204)
Constance III Micro White Swift HK$38000 (USD4841)


----------



## Lutz

Embroidered Cashmere/Silk Shawl "Brides de Gala" HK$48900 (USD6229)


----------



## Lutz

Blouse HK$16200 (USD2064)
Polochon Micro HK$76,000 (USD9682)






The article can be viewed here on Hong Kong's Apple Daily.


----------



## Lutz

Spur, May 2010, Japan


----------



## baggiegirl

Got the June 2010 LivingEtc issue in the mail today, browsed through it and immediately stopped at the House of the month. Look at this lovely wall decoration with the Balcons china 






Close up of the featured text:






Hope my iPhone pics are viewable


----------



## IFFAH

Style June 2010 Singapore


----------



## Lutz

35 Birkin shadow parchemin featured in Next Magazine, vol. 1054, Hong Kong.  Photo provided by Hermes France and the bag is not available in Hong Kong.


----------



## bags to die for

Life and Leisure liftout


----------



## IFFAH

Nuyou SG June 2010

More pics of Nuyou feature editorial @ http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-7.html#post15467797


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH




----------



## IFFAH

Continue...


----------



## Lime

From an editorial in May (2010) issue of US Vogue:


----------



## markova

Thanks *Lime*,
My (favorite) Birkin and my favorite model (Daria)!


----------



## Lutz

Vogue US, July 2010


----------



## markova

Thank-you *Lutz*,
I loved seeing these!


----------



## fannaticsydney

U can always have any other bags, but Birkin, its a MUST, DOUBLE it if u have too? LOL (Thanks, Lutz)



Lutz said:


> Vogue US, July 2010


----------



## Lutz

Vogue US, July 2010


----------



## Lutz

Vogue Nippon, August 2010.


----------



## robee

OMG, is this the EL with sable fur trim?


----------



## markova

*robbee*,
You found it already?
Georgeous, isn't it?
Thank-you *Lutz*, for posting!
*robbee*, start watering your money tree. Better get some fertilizer, too!



robee said:


> OMG, is this the EL with sable fur trim?


----------



## robee

markova said:


> *robbee*,
> You found it already?
> Georgeous, isn't it?
> Thank-you *Lutz*, for posting!
> *robbee*, start watering your money tree. Better get some fertilizer, too!


 
fertilizer is not enough, i need a miracle......
golden bountiful pumpkim!

this is too beautiful too beautiful.......

is she holding a kelly danse?


----------



## Lutz

Vogue US, August 2010


----------



## Lime

French Vogue, August 2010:


----------



## IFFAH

^Gonna snap up French Vogue soon!


Style SG August 2010

So Black Kelly Double Tour,


----------



## Lime

^ Its a good issue, and thanks for posting that, the bag looks so stunning there.


----------



## Lime

Marie Claire Korea February 2010:


----------



## Lime

Elle US, August 2010:





Vogue Russia, August 2010:





Tatler Russia,June 2010:


----------



## Lime

Can someone tell me about that Birkin in the Vogue Russia photograph? What colour is that? And is the flap a bit different there? Or perhaps i'm simply not used to seeing Birkins closed like that......:ninja:


----------



## Lutz

It is a himalayan croc Birkin. The following belongs to my DearAunt. What a coincidence that this photo was taken earlier today and I get to use it here. 









Lime said:


> Can someone tell me about that Birkin in the Vogue Russia photograph? What colour is that? And is the flap a bit different there? Or perhaps i'm simply not used to seeing Birkins closed like that......:ninja:


----------



## Lime

^ Thank you Lutz, its stunning.


----------



## robee

beautiful.... need a red bag


----------



## Lime

_UK Harper's Bazaar September 2010._ Seems Himalayan Croc Birkin is popular for editorials lately;


----------



## fannaticsydney

Marie Claire Korea, June 2010


----------



## fannaticsydney

Harper's Bazaar Korea, May 2010


----------



## bferrando

About 2 months ago I saw on the Amex website a Hermes online commercial. It had stills of Karlie Kloss from the Spring/Summer 2010 campaign and the Hermes character flying around the screen to a fabulous sound track. I have searched and searched for it all over youtube and other places online but cannot find it anywhere. Did anyone see it or even better have a link they can post to the forum? It's killing me that I can't find it again!!

thanks,


----------



## Lime

Vogue Portugal, September 2010:


----------



## IFFAH

Thank you Lime, Lutz and fannaticsydney for all the pics!! 


This fashion shot is amazing! Love the hair with eye shadow and concept.


----------



## LQYB

Cool pics! thanks for posting!


----------



## Lutz

Vogue, Japan, September 2010


----------



## markova

Thank-you *Lutz*!
Love the So Black Birkin!!!!


----------



## mizmary

I don't know how to make a thumbnail to post it here directly, but this is a scan from the latest edition of The Australian's Luxury magazine, about Hermes earthernware.


----------



## markova

Thank-you *mizmary*,
Here's a little help. Hope it's not too small.


----------



## scarfmischief1

Cent Plis des Maio cashmere GM from Neiman Marcus's September Look Book.


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## fannaticsydney

Ray Li China August 2010


----------



## tillie46

Here are a few pictures I found in magazines......


----------



## tillie46

*ELLE MAGAZINE....AUGUST 2010 *

*Grace Kelly with her signature Black Box Kelly....top center

        Victoria Beckham with one of her beautiful Birkins....lower left*


----------



## tillie46

*ELLE MAGAZINE 2010 *

*Rose Gold bracelets with brown diamonds......lower right *


----------



## tillie46

*INSTYLE MAGAZINE AUGUST 2010*

*Hermes Watch......Steel with calfskin strap*


----------



## Lutz

Spur, Japan, September 2010


----------



## robee

those boots


----------



## fannaticsydney

robee said:


> those boots


 
robee, dear, I saw a pair at Guang Zhou H store ...  omg! Constance!


----------



## robee

fannaticsydney said:


> robee, dear, I saw a pair at Guang Zhou H store ...  omg! Constance!


 
saw that in hk too
but asia price, just like the boots TDF 

i hope i can score a pair in france this year 

*ban ban ban ban ban*


----------



## lily25

I found some scans on line for Precious magazine Sept issue, but they have watermarks on them , is it ok to post?


----------



## fannaticsydney

robee said:


> saw that in hk too
> but asia price, just like the boots TDF
> 
> i hope i can score a pair in france this year
> 
> *ban ban ban ban ban*


 
yeah, asian prices ... LOL

paris will be good to hunt one ... 

 ban?


----------



## HermesFSH

Great pic - love the Kelly Flash and Toolbox:


----------



## Lutz

Vogue, Japan, September 2010

Bracelet, JPY2,268,000 (item 19):


----------



## Lutz

Vogue, Germany, September 2010


----------



## Marni

Thank you lutz for all the eye candies.


----------



## Lutz

Elle, US, September 2010

So Print:


----------



## HermesFSH

^^Is this bag actually being made then? I read there wasn't much demand for it.


----------



## IFFAH

It's still being made for commercial, require orders. There will always be a group of clientele who are interested. It's more for collectors.




lily25 said:


> I found some scans on line for Precious magazine Sept issue, but they have watermarks on them , is it ok to post?


 

Yes, it's ok, lily25.


----------



## jula

Vogue Deutsch September 2010


----------



## lily25

IFFAH said:


> It's still being made for commercial, require orders. There will always be a group of clientele who are interested. It's more for collectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's ok, lily25.



Cool, here we go then!


----------



## IFFAH

Thank you, jula, Lutz and lily25 for the pics. Picotin TGM is luscious!


----------



## Lutz

Elle, US, September 2010

KP in lizard:


----------



## bababebi

This is a wonderful thread, a big thank you to all of you who have put pictures, thank you, thank you!


----------



## audreyhepburn

Thank you all for the lovely pictures!


----------



## markova

*Grrrreat pics!*
Thank-you!
xxxxxxooooo


----------



## jula

Vogue Russia September 2010





elite+


----------



## LQYB

thank you for posting those fabulous pictures!


----------



## loves

beautiful pictures! thank you so much, such a treat for my eyes


----------



## Lutz

Lutz said:


> Vogue, Germany, September 2010


 

Here is a better image of all three Constance bags:


----------



## Lutz

Vogue, Portugal, September 2010


----------



## fashionistaO

ty Lutz for sharing


----------



## Sinatra

These are all such wonderful photos. Thanks to all who posted! Justed when I am trying to be "done" for a while, I realize that I am no where near done...


----------



## Lime

Vogue Spain September 2010:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Hint Magazine, August 18, 2010:

http://www.hintmag.com/post/herms-opens-a-leather-lair--august-18-2010


----------



## Lutz

Sudden Weekly, Hong Kong, issue 786, 20 August 2010.

A SO tri-colour Birkin is offered by a Hong Kong re-seller for HK$168,000 (approximatle USD21,400).  Here is the article:












Close-up:

















According to the re-seller, the Birkin has already been sold.


----------



## costa

beautiful!


----------



## jula

The New York Times T Style Women's Fall 2010






tfs


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Awesome thread! Thanks for sharing ladies


----------



## jula

LOVE #4 Fall/Winter 2010





tfs


----------



## HermesFSH

*jula,* *Lutz* and *Lime *- beautiful photos, thanks for taking the time to post, much appreciated!


----------



## IFFAH

Thank you for reviving this thread! I have a editorial pic of SO Black Boxcalf Kelly, a press piece available in Singapore. Will be posting later.


----------



## IFFAH

*A/W 10 SO Black Boxcalf Kelly, press piece*


Style Magazine September Singapore 2010. 


A food for thought. If you own a BBK PHW/GHW, will you still get a SO Black Boxcalf Kelly?


----------



## HermesFSH

Thanks for posting. What's the size of the Kelly? It looks quite big.

To answer your question - If I had a BBK/GH or PH then I wouldn't buy a SO Black Kelly. 

However, if I had a Black Kelly/Birkin in a grainy leather then I would consider it as they look very different.


----------



## IFFAH

ETA- HermesFSH, it's a 35.


----------



## tillie46

This is from the 2010 September Harper's Bazaar.......


----------



## tillie46

*Hermes Necklace......2010 September Harper's Bazaar*


----------



## bababebi

IFFAH said:


> ETA- HermesFSH, it's a 35.



 I am not sure that it is 35cm, to me anyway it looks more like the shape of a 32cm in this picture and all the other ones I have seen of the SO black Kelly actually.


----------



## tillie46

Article on Hermes.......


----------



## tillie46

*Hermes article from 2010 September Harper's Bazaar*


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

NY Times fashion editor Cathy Horyn talks Hermès on the street: 
http://runway.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/19/a-paris-house-and-a-playful-street-link/


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

The Hermès coloring book gets a snarky review in New York Magazine:
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2010/08/hermes.html


----------



## Lime

US Elle, September 2010:


----------



## ariluvya21

Every season, the Americana Manhasset, the location of Hermes Manhasset, publishes and send a catalogue of sorts with 1 photo from each brand which has a store in the shopping center.  Here is the page dedicated to Hermes.  Gorgeous.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Not quite print, but fashionmag.com has a video showing several Hermès bracelets in their catwalk feature on big, bold jewelry:

http://us.fashionmag.com/news/video_view.php?id_video=6788


----------



## Lime

Vogue Australia September 2010:


----------



## Lime

Telegraph Magazine August 2010:


----------



## jula

German InStyle August 2010





















my snaps


----------



## jula

German Elle August 2010


----------



## jula

Vogue Nippon October 2010





tfs


----------



## jula

Vogue Australia September 2010










-> Hermès silk taffeta leopard-print ball skirt
Credit: tfs


----------



## jula

Elle Italia September 2010















tfs


----------



## bababebi

Jula,  Thank you!! This is one of my very favorite threads!! Great style ideas.


----------



## Lutz

Next Magazine, issue 1070, 9 Sep 2010, Hong Kong.

Kelly Relax HK$81,700 (USD10,408)
Carre 70 'Tres Kelly' HK$2,700 (USD344)


----------



## lily25

Oggi mag Oct issue.


----------



## karenbabi

Travel + Leisure US Edition September 2010, pg 132

Please correct me if I am mistaken.  I believe the model is wearing the Peuple du Vent scarf?


----------



## karenbabi

Travel + Leisure US Edition September 2010, pg 52

Interview with designer Tory Burch, small mention of Hermes


----------



## fannaticsydney

Marie Claire Sept 2010


----------



## winhkay

i think ive just learnt so much... whoa.


----------



## Lutz

From Fashion Gone Rogue.


----------



## dianagrace

I was in Target today and saw this book on the shelf. I think that is a little Garden Party on the cover


----------



## jula

Bababebi said:


> Jula,  Thank you!! This is one of my very favorite threads!! Great style ideas.



You're welcome 



fannaticsydney said:


> Marie Claire Sept 2010



Love the edit!


UK Vogue October 2010





tfs


----------



## scarfmischief1

From the "Americana Manhasset" magazine / catalog:


----------



## Lutz

dianagrace said:


> I was in Target today and saw this book on the shelf. I think that is a little Garden Party on the cover


 







Never thought it could be as dressy. Nice.

Thanks, *dianagrace*, for posting.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Town & Country Magazine, October 2010:


----------



## JulesB68

Is anyone else having palpitations at the sight of this unnecessary drowning of a kelly?!!!:cry:
I really hope it's just photoshop!!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## JulesB68

I think I may be prepared to sell my kids for this heavenly shearling coat & kelly!
A bag you can cuddle, what more could a girl ask for!



cakeymakeybakey said:


> Town & Country Magazine, October 2010:


----------



## Lutz

Glamour France, 'Icons', September 2010.


----------



## vreelandia

haha this is my shoot. I directed and styled it. Hermes EVERYWHERE, obviously 


Lutz said:


> From Fashion Gone Rogue.


----------



## restricter

jula said:


> German Elle August 2010


 
Somebody has been paying attention to Jinjy's exploits...


----------



## markova

Absolutely love it.



Lutz said:


> From Fashion Gone Rogue.


----------



## vreelandia

Thanks 


markova said:


> Absolutely love it.


----------



## Florasun

vreelandia said:


> haha this is my shoot. I directed and styled it. Hermes EVERYWHERE, obviously


Nicely done Vreelandia!


----------



## Florasun

restricter said:


> Somebody has been paying attention to Jinjy's exploits...


 
That Jingy - he's everywhere, LOL!


----------



## vreelandia

Thank you 


Florasun said:


> Nicely done Vreelandia!


----------



## Lutz

vreelandia said:


> haha this is my shoot. I directed and styled it. Hermes EVERYWHERE, obviously


 
Love your work, *vreelandia*.  Pls keep us posted of your future jobs (with H).


----------



## vreelandia

thanks  I will, I will 


Lutz said:


> Love your work, *vreelandia*.  Pls keep us posted of your future jobs (with H).


----------



## Donya Aurora

JulesB68 said:


> Is anyone else having palpitations at the sight of this unnecessary drowning of a kelly?!!!:cry:
> I really hope it's just photoshop!!


[/QUOTE]
they put the Kelly under the tub of water then shoot it like it was in the water... don't fret


----------



## Suzie

vreelandia said:


> haha this is my shoot. I directed and styled it. Hermes EVERYWHERE, obviously


 
You are very talented, they are amazing photos!


----------



## vreelandia

Thank you 





Suzie said:


> You are very talented, they are amazing photos!


----------



## Lune de Miel

Stunning photos, *vreelandia*!!


----------



## vreelandia

I'm not the photographer, haha, but thanks anyway 


Lune de Miel said:


> Stunning photos, *vreelandia*!!


----------



## jula

very well done *vreelandia* 


US Vogue October 2010





tfs


----------



## Lutz

Article on 'Leather Forever' exhibition in Shanghai, Next Magazine, issue 1071, 16 September 2010, Hong Kong.


----------



## Lutz

Next Magazine, issue 1071, 16 September 2010, Hong Kong.

Hermes So Black Kelly Cut HK$39,300 
Celine leather top HK$22,500
Celine leather belt HK$3,600
Celine pants HK$7,400
Celine boots HK$12,000
Giorgio Armani bracelets HK$2,300 each
(USD1=HK$7.8)


----------



## markova

*SO cool.*



Lutz said:


> Next Magazine, issue 1071, 16 September 2010, Hong Kong.
> 
> Hermes So Black Kelly Cut HK$39,300
> Celine leather top HK$22,500
> Celine leather belt HK$3,600
> Celine pants HK$7,400
> Celine boots HK$12,000
> Giorgio Armani bracelets HK$2,300 each
> (USD1=HK$7.8)


----------



## HermesFSH

The spiky Kelly is kind of scary! :weird:


----------



## Pauillac

I don't think these have been posted yet.  Every so often I go to the Japanese bookstore and buy a bunch of magazines. 

Nippon Vogue Sept 2010





CanCam Oct 2010





I'm so jealous that Japan Hermès gets these special items.  I love the jersey headbands and the hair pom poms (even though I'd never wear hair pompoms).  Look at the cute bag they come in.


----------



## Pauillac

Precious Oct 2010


----------



## bags to die for

Those hair pompoms are so hard to find in Japan. I went to 10 stores and only found 2!

They are very cute though!


----------



## Pauillac

Precious Oct 2010 (special insert)


----------



## Pauillac

continued...


----------



## Pauillac

continued...


----------



## Julide

Pauillac said:


> Precious Oct 2010



O.M.That woman is beautiful!! The bag is not bad either!


----------



## lilyhermes

Pauillac said:


> I don't think these have been posted yet. Every so often I go to the Japanese bookstore and buy a bunch of magazines.
> 
> CanCam Oct 2010
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous that Japan Hermès gets these special items. I love the jersey headbands and the hair pom poms (even though I'd never wear hair pompoms). Look at the cute bag they come in.


 
Oh, I just love the jersey headbands AND the hair poms, and I WOULD wear both (okay, not at the same time!)

And, look at the little silk pouch the poms come in!  I agree, this is totally unfair.


----------



## Lutz

Pauillac said:


> Precious Oct 2010 (special insert)


 


The special insert is fab! Thank you, *Pauillac*. 

I need to call the bookstore and reserve a copy when it opens!


----------



## Pauillac

I was just looking more closely at this outfit (hard to get past the SO black kelly!)  I believe she's wearing the beaded EL 90cm scarf.  *sigh*


----------



## Pauillac

bags to die for said:


> Those hair pompoms are so hard to find in Japan. I went to 10 stores and only found 2!
> 
> They are very cute though!


 
Wow, that is dedication!!  They and the jersey headbands are so cute!!


----------



## Pauillac

lilyhermes said:


> Oh, I just love the jersey headbands AND the hair poms, and I WOULD wear both (okay, not at the same time!)
> 
> And, look at the little silk pouch the poms come in! I agree, this is totally unfair.


----------



## Pauillac

Lutz said:


> The special insert is fab! Thank you, *Pauillac*.
> 
> I need to call the bookstore and reserve a copy when it opens!


 
You're welcome!  There were quite a number of Japanese magazines featuring H this month.  Nippon Vogue had a bunch of stuff I didn't have time to scan (nothing new, but it's still fun to look at).


----------



## TankerToad

*I love this so much I am on a mission to find the Dries suit and a green H bag~love this from head to toe*


US Vogue October 2010





tfs[/QUOTE]


----------



## IFFAH

"Leather was the first material tamed by Hermes and remains its noblest conquest." Pierre Alexis-Dumas.

How beautiful the statement is! Nothing beats the smell, well-selection of Hermes leathers, just leathers on its own, not even if it's a birkin or paris bombay design. Thank u, my dear Lutz!


*Pauillac*, good eye on the beaded EL and SO Black Kelly! SO Print doesn't impress me; the scanned pic is saying the opposite.


----------



## bags to die for

Australian Harpers Bazaar Oct 2010












Hermes coat


----------



## bags to die for

Australian Vogue Oct 2010






Love the colour of the boot!!!






I think it's fauve tadelakt (it looks like white stitching on close inspection)


----------



## bags to die for

Australian Vogue cont


----------



## bags to die for

Australian Vogue


----------



## markova

*Pauillac *and *bags to die for*,

Marvelous pictures! Inspirational!

Thank-you soooooo much for posting!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

US _Elle Magazine_, September 2010:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

More from _Elle_ September 2010:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

More _Elle_ September 2010:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Still more _Elle_ 9/10:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Even more from _Elle_ 9/10 issue:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

And even more from _Elle_ 9/10:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Yet still more from _Elle_ 9/10:


----------



## markova

What a treat, *cakeymakeybakey*,
Thanks for posting these!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

When will it end?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

_Elle Magazine_ has gone completely *H* crazy!


----------



## markova

Whoa! More?
Indeed, Elle Mag has gone crazy - but IN A GOOD WAY!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

I just can't stop!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

And finally, an editorial on Julie de Libran, who designs for Luis Vuitton but has a passion for Hermès:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

C'est finis.

Can you believe it? A whopping 12 pages featuring Hermès in _Elle Magazine_! I'm sure Style Editor Kate Lanphear's love for the CDC has something to do with it...


----------



## markova

Thanks again, *cakeymakeybakey*!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

markova said:


> Thanks again, *cakeymakeybakey*!



My pleasure! It was quite fun, and now I have some good pages for my H scrap book.


----------



## Lutz

Pauillac said:


> Precious Oct 2010


 

Thank you, *Pauillac*. Got my copy of Precious (Oct 2010) today. 

There is also this page of accessories:


----------



## sydspy

Lutz said:


> Thank you, *Pauillac*. Got my copy of Precious (Oct 2010) today.
> 
> There is also this page of accessories:



Thanks for the pic Lutz............ I so want one of those Fauve CDC Gaine (in a large size).............


----------



## markova

Yum! You can just smell the Barenia...



Lutz said:


> Thank you, *Pauillac*. Got my copy of Precious (Oct 2010) today.
> 
> There is also this page of accessories:


----------



## Lutz

FASHION Magazine, October 2010.


----------



## TankerToad

Thanks Lutz~This is my favorite thread.
Love that coat, is it MaxMara?


----------



## fashionistaO

*Paulliac, Lutz: *love the eye candies and thanks for sharing^


----------



## Lutz

TankerToad said:


> Thanks Lutz~This is my favorite thread.
> Love that coat, is it MaxMara?


 

That is not my original scan so I don't know.  Sowwie.


----------



## annelovepuggy

Thanks with all my heart for those of you taking time and efforts to scan&upload wonderful pictures   .


----------



## diamond lover

sorry, no description nor price


----------



## Rachelle

25 ANS, October 2010 iss., Japan


----------



## Rachelle

same source as above


----------



## Lutz

Elle Brazil, October 2010


----------



## Julide

Lutz said:


> Elle Brazil, October 2010



I love this whole look!!Her hair is!! Woud love to try that once!!


----------



## fanbb

AneCan Oct 2010
Double Sens BdM Iris - JPY399,000
hair band - JPY29,400
hair pom pom (on bag) - JPY19,950


----------



## fanbb

Re-post: attachment

AneCan Oct 2010
Double Sens BdM Iris - JPY399,000
hair band - JPY29,400
hair pom pom (on bag) - JPY19,950


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

sydspy said:


> Thanks for the pic Lutz............ I so want one of those Fauve CDC Gaine (in a large size).............



I'm with you, *sydspy*! I just love this whole leather stack.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Not sure that this belongs here, but there isn't really a thread dedicated to online publications featuring Hermès. This is a beautiful little short filmic video on Nowness.com featuring Hermès clothing and jewelry.

http://www.nowness.com/day/2010/5/8/619/hong-kong-heartbeat


----------



## lily25

From Japanese magazine Casa


----------



## Lutz

Harpers Bazaar, Spain, November 2010.


----------



## fannaticsydney

Lutz said:


> Harpers Bazaar, Spain, November 2010.


 
OH, Lutzzzzz, I love this!!!


----------



## Lime

American Elle, October 2010;


----------



## Lutz

Vogue Russia. November 2010.


----------



## Lutz

Harper's Bazaar US, November 2010.


----------



## Lutz

W magazine, November 2010.


----------



## Lutz

Vogue Turkey, November 2010.


----------



## bababebi

Lutz!


----------



## Lutz

Bababebi said:


> Lutz!


 

Thank you, *Bababebi*.  Love flowers.


----------



## my peko

Lutz said:


> Harper's Bazaar US, November 2010.


 
My dream


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

_Departures Magazine_, November/December 2010 issue:


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## argone




----------



## jula

Vogue Russia November 2010


----------



## jula

Vogue Nippon December 2010


----------



## Lutz

Elle Canada, December 2010

resin bracelets:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Winterbaby said:


>



Credit, please?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

_Town & Country_, December 2010:


----------



## karenbabi

this is one of my favorite threads on tpf 

Oprah Magazine, November 2010, pg 202


----------



## ari

I'm not sure this belongs here but it's fun
http://66.196.80.202/babelfish/tran.../www.fubiz.net/2010/11/11/hermes-fingerskate/


----------



## Winterbaby

Marie Claire December 2010.


----------



## markova

!!!! That looks like it's the new *SO Black Birkin*!



Winterbaby said:


> Marie Claire December 2010.


----------



## Winterbaby

markova said:


> !!!! That looks like it's the new *SO Black Birkin*!


 

Isn't it beautiful!!


----------



## markova

Breathtaking!



Winterbaby said:


> Isn't it beautiful!!


----------



## Lutz

Vogue Brazil, November 2010.












Here is the video following the editorial, 'Vida Real' by Arturo Querzoli on vimeo.


----------



## sydspy

Thank you ladies and gents for the nice pictures............... love love love every single pic especially this well loved (uesed) Barenia Evelyne.............


----------



## LeeClee

Grands Fonds said:


> Here's a pic of our lovely MD, Karin Upton-Baker in her office upstairs at Hermes Sydney...isn't she lovely?
> 
> source: Australian VOGUE August 2006.


 

Someone revive me!  I think I am going to pass out!  HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## Winterbaby

Vogue China Dec 2010:


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## TankerToad

Michigan Ave Magazine
Elle Magazine


----------



## Lutz

Vogue Portugal, December 2010


----------



## Winterbaby

Vogue Portugal.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## miyake0214

Winterbaby, TT and Lutz !!! You ladies rock ..
thank  you to all the contributors. They feed prying eyes.


----------



## Winterbaby

bAZAAR.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## bababebi

I die! My favorite thread!! I think I have said this before! Thank you, thank you for these posts!


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Rachelle

Credit: Harper's Bazaar China


----------



## m4rmalad3

Winterbaby said:


>



does anyone know the spec of this kelly? is it barenia? thx in advance!


----------



## argone

Madame Figaro, September 2010


----------



## argone

Madame Figaro November 2010


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## miyake0214

BG Catalog-Resort 2010







NOTE: can someone teach me how to upload the pic(not as an attachment). I tried the photobucket but it did not upload right.
Many thanks


----------



## miyake0214

Bergdorf Goodman Resort Catalog (special thanks to Avril for helping me out in making this picture bigger)


----------



## Florasun

Here are some older ones - apologies if already posted!


----------



## Florasun

A couple more:


----------



## Florasun

If I have to be a bag lady:


----------



## fannaticsydney

http://heycrazy.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/daywear1.jpg?w=600&h=776


----------



## pigleto972001

miyake0214 said:


> Bergdorf Goodman Resort Catalog (special thanks to Avril for helping me out in making this picture bigger)


 

beautiful!!!  which scarves are featured in this ad??


----------



## sydspy

*argone*...........thaks for the pic of a Kelly So Relax............... 






and also thanks *fann* for another pic of Kelly So Relax..........


----------



## Lutz

Thanks everyone for the lovely pics.  

Vogue Nippon, January 2011:


----------



## my peko

Japanese magazine "Spring", January 2011


----------



## Florasun

Not sure which magazine to credit to


----------



## Rachelle

Glamorous magazine (Japan), December 2010 iss.


----------



## peggioka

I thought this picture was in Jan 2010 Vogue Japan? But how could I totally miss the picture that Lutz posted? I was reading the magazine on my flight from Tokyo Narita to LA yesterday but start to wonder I might have been in a dream 



Florasun said:


> Not sure which magazine to credit to


----------



## Florasun

Thank you peggioka!


----------



## karenbabi

CBS Watch! Magazine, December 2010


----------



## karenbabi

Interiors Magazine, Dec 2010/Jan 2011 Winter issue


----------



## jula

Vogue Russia January 2011

























tfs


----------



## jula

tfs


----------



## jula

Vogue UK January 2011





tfs


----------



## Florasun

Thanks for the great pics, *Jula*!


----------



## LadyLiberty

OMG!!! I LOOOOOOOOVE THIS THREAD!!! Thanks for posting these cool pics!!!


----------



## jula

US Elle January 2011










tfs


----------



## jula

Lula Fall/Winter 2010/11





tfs


----------



## Maedi

Thanks, jula - those are great pics.


----------



## patchworkworld

That Lula pic will be my wardrobe inspiration from now on. Love Vanessa Bruno & Hermes!


----------



## jula

Maedi 


Elle Belgie January 2011

























tfs


----------



## pamella

*Jula,*  thank you so much for sharing these wonderful pics!


----------



## jula

^
pamella 


Vogue Paris December/ January 2010/11






tfs


----------



## jula

Vogue Espana January 2011





tfs


----------



## jula

Vogue Gioiello December 2010










tfs


----------



## jula

Elle China December 2010





tfs


----------



## Maedi

Thanks Jula - those are so inspiring. I love the little ones with the H scarves in all formats.


----------



## jula

maedi 


Vogue Russia January 2011





tfs


----------



## SimoneR

*Jula*, thank you for posting all of the latest lovely pics!

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this yummy thread of eye candy


----------



## spit_fire69

Wow....definitely arm candy


----------



## patchworkworld

Vogue US February 2011 (models.com)


----------



## my peko

Japanese magazine "Spring", February 2011


----------



## TankerToad

OH MY! That is the smaller 30 Garden Party (in pink) and wrapped with a full size carre and I LOVE THAT LOOK~
It looks so elegant that way,that makes an otherwise casual bag more dressy.
THANK YOU for posting that. I have been conflicted about the smaller sized GP but WOW that is beautiful~~
Love this thread


----------



## my peko

TankerToad said:


> OH MY! That is the smaller 30 Garden Party (in pink) and wrapped with a full size carre and I LOVE THAT LOOK~
> It looks so elegant that way,that makes an otherwise casual bag more dressy.
> THANK YOU for posting that. I have been conflicted about the smaller sized GP but WOW that is beautiful~~
> Love this thread



You are welcome! Japanese are so skillful in making things prettier.


----------



## prettychic

patchworkworld said:


> Vogue US February 2011 (models.com)



Beautiful picture, thank you patchworkworld!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is this mykonos? How neutral is this compared to Iris?? Your thoughts...pretty please!


----------



## allanrvj

^^ I don't think that's mykonos.  Mykonos doesn't have contrast stitching.  Maybe it's blue jean?  The caption said cerulean but I don't know if H released that color.


----------



## Lutz

Marie Clarie US, February 2011.


----------



## prettychic

Allanrvj: Thanks! It looks so bright and when I saw mykonos in real life it was also very bright(electric or neon ish)


----------



## my peko

Monocle issue 39, volume 04


----------



## jula

Vogue Russia February 2011










tfs


----------



## argone

Madame Figaro January 2011
Hermes swift mini constance


----------



## heatherjol

I love this thread!!!


----------



## jula

Fashion Week Essentials: A Portfolio

Sylvana Ward Durrett VOGUE DIRECTOR OF SPECIAL EVENTS






1. Chanel bronzer and red lipstick: I never leave home without them. A little bronzer and red-lip refresher do the trick to keep your look lasting. 

2. My mother has always had gold bangles, so now they are a collectible for me, and when I am feeling more edgy than preppy, I add an Hermès studded cuff or my Fenton/Fallon spike diamanté necklace.  

3. Im very much into a suede pump these days, and this hot-pink pair from Manolo Blahnik amps up any lookand they're comfortable. 

4. This metallic rectangle clutch bag from Chanel accompanies me to most events. I love it because it holds all of my essentialsiPhone, notepad, makeup, wallet, and an extra pair of flats!



Sarah Brown VOGUE BEAUTY DIRECTOR






1. I needed something that could fit invitations, stacks of WWDs, a notebook, perhaps an iPad, and, quite possibly, an extra pair of shoes. Alber Elbaz to the rescue! His heavy cotton canvas tote for Lanvin with the chic snakeskin print entranced me with its multiple strap options, useful pockets, and the perfect (slim yet expandable) shape. Jadore! 

2. My trusty Hermès notebook, in the prettiest shade of mushroom, and a reliable pen than I love, but dont mind if I lose.

3. My M.A.C. & Milk All-Access backstage pass.

4. Linda Rodins Olio Lusso Lip BalmI have never seen a line of products go from unknown to cult craze faster than this one. 

5. A chic tin of mintsI predict these sense-awakening peppermints from C.O. Bigelow will travel up and down many a row at Lincoln Center and Milk Studios.

6. Color Fever Plumper Lipshine in Ample from Lancôme is indispensable because I can put it on anywhere (no mirror required!) and the invisible pink shade is perfection. 

7. I am very old-fashioned in my insistence on manicured nails. The indisputable, goes-with-everything shade of the season: Chanels Black Pearl with Orlys Wont Chip topcoat every few days



Harley Viera-Newton DJ






1. My new Céline bag, which I absolutely love.

2. My boyfriend gifted me with this amazing bright orange Smythson diary and pen so I can keep track of everything.

3. I have managed to lose my passport twice so my brother gave me this purple Aspinal of London case to deter me from leaving it on the airport counter!

4. My sunglasses are Illesteva and are definitely key for the early mornings. 

5. I always have Hermès leather gloves because not only do they keep my hands warm, they are also the best accessory evertwo birds, one stone. 

6. Dior mascara and a lip balm.

7. My BlackBerry is such an essential that I recently gave it a leopard makeover!
vogue.com


----------



## jula

Vogue Deutsch März 2011















tfs


----------



## IFFAH

Style Magazine Singapore March 2011


All listed in SGD$.


----------



## ariluvya21

There was a bunch of H in the March 2011 Harper's Bazaar.

The first spotting was on page 156 talking about Chartreuse.  The top of the page reads "Buy Now, Love Forever - Cool Chartreuse."  There is a picture of a chartreuse Constanct in what looks to be Box leather (price at $5,800).

The second spotting was just a few pages later talking about wearing playing up the season's minimalism with shots of neon.  There is a picture of what looks to be a Jypsiere 34 PHW swift (price $6,550).

The third sighting was in their section about how to dress for your age for the seasons.  The pink Kelly was spotted in the "40s" section and talked about wearing sorbet shades.  I can't tell what color the bag is but when I look closely, it looks togo.  PHW.  (price $6,900).  I can't tell what size it is from the photo since there is nothing next to it to determine.


----------



## Lutz

Vogue Latin America, March 2011


----------



## audreylita

Gorgeous color combos and great use of textures.  Love it!





Lutz said:


> Vogue Latin America, March 2011


----------



## bababebi

ariluvya21 said:


> There was a bunch of H in the March 2011 Harper's Bazaar.
> 
> The first spotting was on page 156 talking about Chartreuse.  The top of the page reads "Buy Now, Love Forever - Cool Chartreuse."  There is a picture of a chartreuse Constanct in what looks to be Box leather (price at $5,800).
> 
> The second spotting was just a few pages later talking about wearing playing up the season's minimalism with shots of neon.  There is a picture of what looks to be a Jypsiere 34 PHW swift (price $6,550).
> 
> The third sighting was in their section about how to dress for your age for the seasons.  The pink Kelly was spotted in the "40s" section and talked about wearing sorbet shades.  I can't tell what color the bag is but when I look closely, it looks togo.  PHW.  (price $6,900).  I can't tell what size it is from the photo since there is nothing next to it to determine.



I am sure that the Hermes color of both the Constance and the Jypsiere is Lime, a new Spring color for 2011.  Mystery to me why Harpers would decide to call it Chartreuse, which in Hermes-land at least, is a rather different color.


----------



## scarfmischief1

From the Americana Manhasset catalog:


----------



## mishaagui

from FILLERmagazine.com
http://fillermagazine.com/uncategorized/the-future-has-a-silver-lining-part-3


----------



## sydspy

Thanks for the pic *patchworkworld*............ 

Is this a Birkin Eclat in Mykonos with white base and white lining......... I wish H made one of this in a 40cm..........


----------



## bababebi

^^ Yes, I would say so.  It is so Aegean sea blue!


----------



## jula

Vogue Deutsch April 2011










tfs



Vogue Nippon December 2010





tfs


----------



## jula

Marie Claire July 2010





tfs



US Vogue April 1991





tfs



US Elle June 2003





tfs



US Elle November 2000










tfs


----------



## scarfmischief1

^ Love these old pictures! Thanks for posting them, *Jula*.


----------



## jula

^You're welcome 

UK Vogue July 1990















tfs



Vogue Italia 1992





tfs


----------



## jula

US Vogue June 1991

"Summer systems" by Marc Hispard
Models: Nadege, Yasmeen and Karen















tfs


----------



## audreylita

^  ^  ^  

OMG I remember that middle photograph!  I think there were more taken on that catwalk.


----------



## Maedi

jula - thank you so much! Those are fantastic! What an archive!


----------



## Florasun

OMG her waist is sooo tiny! (the lady wearing the medor belt.) It's hard to believe that photo is 20 yrs old! Thanks, Jula!!:kiss:


----------



## jula

*Florasun*, *Maedi* Thank you for your kind words 


US Elle 2005




















cardinalmess


----------



## jula

US Elle June 2003















tfs


Vogue Italia October 1992










tfs


----------



## jula

US Vogue March 1998





tfs



US Vogue June 2004





tfs



Vogue Paris August 2009





tfs


----------



## rains

Vogue Italia October 1992







tfs[/QUOTE]


The White Bolide is Stunning in this pic!!! Can someone tell me what size it could be?


----------



## KikiLovesBags

Thank you for sharing the fabulous pics from vintage Vogue, Jula.


----------



## jula

Marie Claire June 2000











vivelechic



Vogue Italia March 2011





tfs


----------



## jula

Iris van Berne by Damon Baker in Domestic Disturbia















fashiongonerogue


----------



## markova

Fab thread, fab photos! Thank-you for posting these!


----------



## scarfmischief1

*Jula*, I love these pictures!  

Thank you for taking the time to post them!


----------



## jula

*scarfmischief* You're welcome 

*markova* 


US Vogue August 2003





tfs


US Vogue January 2007





tfs


V Spain Spring 2011





tfs


----------



## galex101404

thanks so much for the great pictures


----------



## IFFAH

Sterling Silver Kelly! I like Marie Claire June Issue, it's like going back to the early 90s w/modern references.


----------



## good life

Love these pics. Keep them coming. Especially love the pics from 4-10 years ago. I actually remember seeing them back then.


----------



## eggpudding

Thanks for posting such magnificent old/recent pics jula! 

Love everything about this pic


----------



## jula

*galex*, *good life*, *eggpudding* Thank you for your kind words 


US Elle November 2000





tfs


Marie Claire Ukraine April 2011





tfs


----------



## Love Of My Life

great pics... thanks for sharing them with all of us...


----------



## Florasun

Thanks, Jula!! now I want a green trim...


----------



## bags to die for

Sorry but I'm not sure how to link a video directly

http://video.theaustralian.com.au/1862501592/Hermes-on-the-beach

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/features/just-a-little-soiree/story-e6frg8io-1226030554240


----------



## bags to die for

Pictures from the article


----------



## wantitneedit

bags, thanks for posting.  Looks ab fab!!!


----------



## scarfmischief1

thanks for posting this, *bags to die for*!
wish I could have been at the party!


----------



## jula

Harper's Bazaar July 2007 - The Secrets of Hermes





















tfs


Harper's Bazaar December 2006





tfs


----------



## markova

Thank-you so much, *jula*,

My eyes are soaking up these marvelous images! Heaven!


----------



## eggpudding

I want a croc kelly so bad after seeing the first image


----------



## CountryK

Thank you *Jula* for these fabulous images, which are very inspirational. TPF at its best .


----------



## jula

*markova*, *countryK* 


Harper's Bazaar May 2008







Elle France April 2011







Harper's Bazaar April 2008







Harper's Bazaar Russia June 2008







Harper's Bazaar Singapore April 2008





tfs


----------



## tae

^^^OMG; the white croc riding pants ; Just A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! Thanks so much Jula!


----------



## fashionistaO

had to do a double take on those croc jodhpurs


----------



## jula

tae 


Numero Homme No.15 printemps-été 2008





tfs


Vogue Deutsch April 2011





tfs


Harper's Bazaar June 2008





tfs


----------



## jula

Elle Canada May 2010










radikal.ru



Vogue India April 2011





tfs


----------



## markova

Thanks *jula*, love these!

The white ruffled dress is from H&M and made of recycled fibers; DD has the same in red.


----------



## jula

markova said:


> Thanks *jula*, love these!
> 
> The white ruffled dress is from H&M and made of recycled fibers; DD has the same in red.



I remember the dress, it was the most beautiful dress from the Garden Collection. Does your DD wear it with a CDC too? 


UK Elle May 2011










tfs


----------



## markova

jula said:


> I remember the dress, it was the most beautiful dress from the Garden Collection. Does your DD wear it with a CDC too?
> 
> 
> UK Elle May 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs



She doesn't know it yet, but I got her one on *Bay and plan to surprise her this weekend. It's black with GHW and will look great on the red dress!


----------



## jula

markova said:


> She doesn't know it yet, but I got her one on *Bay and plan to surprise her this weekend. It's black with GHW and will look great on the red dress!



You're such a great mom!  I bet your DD will be thrilled! And go like this 



Harper's Bazaar China December 2010







Harper's Bazaar Japan September 2010







Harper's Bazaar Korea June 2010










tfs


----------



## fannaticsydney

Title:	
Contour Style- California Girl, Madame Figaro, April 7, 2011

Caption:
Model is photographed at a fashion shoot for Madame Figaro on February 27, 2011 in Los Angeles, California. Published image. Figaro ID#: 099926-003. Sweater by MM6 by Maison Martin Margiela, shirt by Ralph Lauren, pants by Isabel Marant, sunglasses by Martin Margiela at Marc Le Bihan, necklace by Isabel Marant, earrings by Piaget, bracelet by Dior, bag by Hermes, shoes by Celine. CREDIT MUST READ: Gilles Marie Zimmermann/Figarophoto/Contour Style


----------



## fannaticsydney

Title:	
Contour Style - Accessory Accessories, Madame Figaro, February 25, 2011

Caption:
Model poses at a fashion shoot for Madame Figaro on February 10, 2010 in Paris, France. Published image. Figaro ID#: 099502-005. Dress by Versace, earrings by Swarovski, bracelets by Blumarine, ring by Giuseppe Zanotti Design, bag by Hermes. CREDIT MUST READ: Driu & Tiago/Figarophoto/Contour Style


----------



## fannaticsydney

Title:	
Contour Style- Girl of the World, Madame Figaro, January 14, 2011

Caption:
Model poses at a fashion shoot for Madame Figaro onboard the 'Sea Shell' cruise on November 27, 2010 in Mahe, Seychelles. Published image. Figaro ID#: 099111-015. Tunic, pants and jewelry by Celine, bag by Hermes, make-up by Dior. CREDIT MUST READ: Alex Sarginson/Figarophoto/Contour Style *** Local Caption


----------



## fannaticsydney

Title:	
Contour Style- Girl of the World, Madame Figaro, January 14, 2011

Caption:
Model poses at a fashion shoot for Madame Figaro onboard the 'Sea Shell' cruise on November 27, 2010 in Mahe, Seychelles. Figaro ID#: 099111-020. Tunic, pants and jewelry by Celine, bag by Hermes, make-up by Dior. CREDIT MUST READ: Alex Sarginson/Figarophoto/Contour Style *** Local Caption ***


----------



## Marni

Thank you everyone for the eye candies!


----------



## jula

Elle Belgie October 2010















tfs



W Magazine January 2010





tfs


----------



## fannaticsydney




----------



## jula

Vogue Nippon May 2011










tfs



Elle Italy October 2010















tfs


----------



## jula

Biba Magazine April 2011















tfs



Madame Figaro France January





tfs


----------



## jula

US Vogue May 2011





tfs


----------



## jula

Elle France





tfs


Capitol File Magazine Spring Fashion Issue










aureta


----------



## audreylita

Wow, love the closet!!!


----------



## Suzie

^I agree, who does it belong to?


----------



## graycat5

Harper's Bazaar - May 2011

New Quadrige Canvas Tote:


----------



## jula

Suzie said:


> ^I agree, who does it belong to?



It's Aureta Thomollari's closet (her blog: aureta.typepad.com). She is co-founder of D&A Luxury Consulting, a boutique consulting firm that specializes in advising, educating, and creating a vision for clients interested in the benefits of a luxury identity.


----------



## scarfmischief1

from Australia's fashion week.

*Can someone make this picture larger?  

And explain to me, in plain english, all the steps needed to to enlarge pictures?*  Frustrating!  



.


----------



## ouija board

I click on the thumbnail picture to open the pic on a new screen.  Then highlight the entire address at the top and copy it. Then open the "post reply" box and click on the postcard icon. Paste the URL address in that box, and the picture should be in the post. I usually preview the post to make sure the picture shows up.  I have to attach the photo as a thumbnail first, but I think there's a way to directly attach it as an enlarged picture...I'm not savvy enough to do it, much less explain it!  Hope it helps!

Thanks to everyone who post here! I see photo shoots from magazines that I've never heard of or get my hands on


----------



## mimi 123

Here you go.


----------



## scarfmischief1

thank you ouija and mimi!     

I will practice!


----------



## graycat5




----------



## graycat5

LOLOL!  Apologies for the repost of this image, but I was testing *ouija board*'s directions!  And it worked!  All this time I've never been able to figure out how to enlarge photos, which was kinda humiliating since I do consider myself reasonably tech-savvy...

Thanks *OB*!


----------



## mimi 123

Ouija has clear explanation there. You can also use the "Insert Image" icon in reply window and put the address in the box.


----------



## teha

Hermes scarves in hair - Czech edition of Marie Claire 5/2011:

The other pages here.


----------



## ouija board

graycat5 said:


> LOLOL!  Apologies for the repost of this image, but I was testing *ouija board*'s directions!  And it worked!  All this time I've never been able to figure out how to enlarge photos, which was kinda humiliating since I do consider myself reasonably tech-savvy...
> 
> Thanks *OB*!



Yay, I'm glad I could help! I'm pretty computer NOT savvy, so usually I'm the last person who should be giving out instructions


----------



## audreylita




----------



## jula

Harper's Bazaar Korea February 2011





tfs



Marie Claire China February 2010




















tfs


----------



## jula

tfs


----------



## jula

Harper's Bazaar Mexico December 2010





tfs



Aspen Peak Winter 2010





tfs



Harper's Bazaar Mexico May 2011















tfs


----------



## Lutz

Vogue Russia June 2011


----------



## Lime

W Magazine, August 2011:


----------



## scarfmischief1

*From the Fall 2011 advertising campaign:*


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## Melle L.

"Grazia" France / July 15-21 2011

(the name of the scarf is not mentioned)


----------



## Melle L.

Figaro Madame / France / July 15-21


----------



## New-New

scarfmischief1 said:


> .



She paintin' with all the colors of the wind. Pocohontas game proper.


----------



## patchworkworld

Thank you scarfmischief1. The campaign just gets better.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## sparklelisab

Not sure if this is the right thread but there is an interesting article in this month's W magazine about Hermes' 6th generation.  Interesting.


----------



## patchworkworld

^ Here it is: 
http://www.wmagazine.com/fashion/2011/08/christophe-lemaire-hermes?currentPage=1


----------



## pond23

^ That was a very interesting read. Thank you for providing the link!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

September 2011 Town & Country mag


----------



## birkinglover

What color is the toolbox?gold?sanguine?Thanks


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## scarfmischief1

Fall 2011 advertising:


----------



## Vanmiracle

*Kelly bag*, layed out in every detail for the book by Jeroen van Rooijen:

Zerlegt - Mode auf dem Seziertisch (Decomposed - Fashion on an Autopsy Table)


----------



## pamella

Septmember, 20ll Town and Country, Jumping Lady Boots


----------



## scarfmischief1

Fall 2011 advertising:


----------



## audreylita

Not exactly print but a dreamy new video just released by Hermes.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15daDkqlbLo&feature=uploademail


----------



## pamella

audreylita said:


> Not exactly print but a dreamy new video just released by Hermes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15daDkqlbLo&feature=uploademail



Thank you for sharing, so beautifully done!!


----------



## TankerToad

TPM Garden Party!


----------



## patchworkworld

Le Monde dHermès FW11

http://www.2bmanagementnews.com/post/11525237716/samuel-drira-le-monde-dhermes


----------



## Valmont

patchworkworld said:


> ^ Here it is:
> http://www.wmagazine.com/fashion/2011/08/christophe-lemaire-hermes?currentPage=1



I loved the article, thank you for the link! My favorite quote: One of the things I adore about Hermès is that, as well as being such a classic houseelegant, exact, and moralit has a fantastical quality, and does things that can seem completely crazy.


----------



## jula

Marie Claire Australia May 2011





tfs


----------



## scarfmischief1

Fall 2011 advertsing


----------



## jula

Vogue Nippon January 2012





zinio


----------



## markova

Lovely, *scarfmischief*,

I saw that Kelly Dog bracelet IRL and it is AMAZING!


----------



## Love Of My Life

it is amazing!!


----------



## IFFAH

3rdly, amazing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

4th, Beautiful!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sorry, if this is a re-post, from W magazine


----------



## jula

Vogue Deutsch January 2012

























tfs


----------



## lala28

I love the array of colors in these photos!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Vogue Deutsch January 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs



*jula *~ as usual, your posts are incredible, thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love the color of the CDC belt! I hope it's made available in the CDC as well, I'll snap one up in a heartbeat!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula *~ as usual, your posts are incredible, thanks!



*Vigee* 


Elle Argentina December 2011















tfs



Elle Taiwan December 2011





tfs


----------



## thyme

thank you *jula* for all the fab pics!! omg...i want the red ghilly kelly!! 



jula said:


> *Vigee*
> 
> 
> Elle Argentina December 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs
> 
> 
> 
> Elle Taiwan December 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs


----------



## Heatherlite

OMG, what a smorgasbord of colors! Fantastic. Thank you all for posting.


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Vogue Deutsch January 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs



This is amazing!! I want every scarf! I also would love to be able to tie them they way that they did in these pics!!Thanks for posting this *Jula*!


----------



## eagle1002us

Thanks, Jula, for posting the German Vogue and Elle Argentina pix.  The Vogue shots were a print mix that made a person into a living ELenK scarf!  Wouldn't mind being reincarnated as that!


----------



## jula

You're all very welcome!   


Fashion Gone Rogue spread






Scarf Hermès, Top DSquared2, Bracelets Hermès, Earrings Malababa







Silk Scarf Hermès







Scarf Hermès, Top Red Valentino, Bracelet Chanel







Scarf Louis Vuitton, Bracelets Hermès


----------



## jula

Various German Newspaper Ads (December 2011) - Christmas




















horizont.net


----------



## Maedi

*jula* - I LOVE the German and Argentinian Vogue pictures and the ads. They are fantastic. I still remember the dipdye ads from 2009 with the reindeer. They were so inspiring and seduced me to buy two of those dip dyes. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Various German Newspaper Ads (December 2011) - Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horizont.net



*jula*, how BEAUTIFUL are these ads?  Thanks again for sharing


----------



## scarfmischief1

Awesome Jula, you always post good pics!  :coolpics:


----------



## glamourbag

Jula, thank you....they are beautiful.


----------



## jula

Maedi said:


> *jula* - I LOVE the German and Argentinian Vogue pictures and the ads. They are fantastic. I still remember the dipdye ads from 2009 with the reindeer. They were so inspiring and seduced me to buy two of those dip dyes. Thanks for posting these.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, how BEAUTIFUL are these ads?  Thanks again for sharing





scarfmischief1 said:


> Awesome Jula, you always post good pics!  :coolpics:





glamourbag said:


> Jula, thank you....they are beautiful.



I'm glad you all enjoy the pics! 



Vogue Italia September 1991







Vogue Italia November 1991







Vogue Italia February 1992







Vogue Italia November 1994







Vogue Italia 1999





credit: vogue.it


----------



## jula

Vogue November 2000











flickr


----------



## jula

SHC Magazine Winter 2011





fashiongonerogue


Elle France December 2011





whowhatwear


Capitol File December 2011





aureta.wordpress


----------



## jula

US Marie Claire September 1999





tfs


US Marie Claire April 1999





tfs


US Vogue September 1989





tfs


US Elle December 2001





tfs


Elle Spain December 2011





tfs


----------



## MaggyH

Thank you so much *Jula* for posting those gorgeous pictures!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much *Jula* for posting those gorgeous pictures!



*Jula*, the pics are priceless. Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> US Marie Claire September 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs
> 
> 
> US Marie Claire April 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs
> 
> 
> US Vogue September 1989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs
> 
> 
> US Elle December 2001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs
> 
> 
> Elle Spain December 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfs



First picture says Hermes $2,800.  That looks like a 35 cm Kelly!!!


----------



## jula

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much *Jula* for posting those gorgeous pictures!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Jula*, the pics are priceless. Thanks!



You're too kind! 



audreylita said:


> First picture says Hermes $2,800.  That looks like a 35 cm Kelly!!!



I noticed that too! Crazy, right? 


US Elle March 2006















tfs


----------



## eagle1002us

I'm having trouble copying this but today's background picture of bing.com (Jan 8, 2012)has a colorful outdoors German or Swiss looking clock that looks like it could have been the inspiration for Mechanique du Temps.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eagle1002us said:


> I'm having trouble copying this but today's background picture of bing.com (Jan 8, 2012)has a colorful outdoors German or Swiss looking clock that looks like it could have been the inspiration for Mechanique du Temps.



ITA, it looks like the genuine inspiration for Mechanique du Temps. I wonder where the original clock is located? Can anyone ID it?


----------



## heelsandhope

eagle1002us said:


> I'm having trouble copying this but today's background picture of bing.com (Jan 8, 2012)has a colorful outdoors German or Swiss looking clock that looks like it could have been the inspiration for Mechanique du Temps.



It's the Zytglogge's astronomical clock in Bern, Switzerland.  Bing's picture of it is quite beautiful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

heelsandhope said:


> It's the Zytglogge's astronomical clock in Bern, Switzerland.  Bing's picture of it is quite beautiful.



Thanks, *heelsandhope! *Next time I am in Bern, it will be a must see!


----------



## jula

Vogue Spain February 2012

Credit: tfs


----------



## jula

Vogue Spain December 2011

Credit: tfs


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Vogue Spain February 2012
> 
> Credit: tfs



OMG that constance!!!


----------



## bobobob

US Harper's Bazaar February 2012
Credit:tfs


----------



## bobobob

Vogue Paris February 2012 
Credit: tfs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love this thread! Thanks for all the great pics


----------



## bobobob

Vogue Japan March 2012


----------



## EMEN

Sorry if those are old or already marked in this thread:

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2007/09/hermes200709


http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/28/business/28EXTinterview.html?ref=commercial&pagewanted=print


http://www.reggienadelson.com/departures/hermes.html


----------



## EMEN

And this is more recent, but in italian language:

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...e_firmate_Hermes_nascono_co_9_110319030.shtml


----------



## IFFAH

Luv the Vogue Paris Feb photo. Enjoy reading the articles. It doesn't matter if they are old. Thank you for sharing bobobob and EMEN.


----------



## scarfmischief1

*Spring Summer 2012 Print Advertising*


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## bobobob

*Japan Vogue March 2012 
"Kiss of the Matador"
Photographer: Giampaolo Sgura
Styled: Anna Dello Russo
Model: Bianca Balti
credit: tfs*


----------



## pjlatte

Glamour March 2012, Interview with Hillary Kerr, cofounder of whowhatwear.com


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Loved HK's quote.


----------



## scarfmischief1

Hermes 2012 swimsuits:


http://www.herworldplus.com/fashion/updates/fashion-updates-go-luxe-hermes’-ss2012-swimwear


----------



## mavsun

thank you all for sharing those beautiful pictures.


----------



## seton

*Aus Madison mag, Nov 2010*


----------



## Florasun

Nice to see a curvy lady for a change!
Hiya Seton - long time no see!


----------



## palmbeachpink

thank you so much for such a great thread - does anyone know deets on this bag?


----------



## bobobob

*UK Harper's Bazaar September 2011 *


----------



## bobobob

"Fashion house Hermes have made a major faux pax  and branded a four leaf clover as Irelands national symbol on an exclusive one-off handbag.

The Irish Times reports that the Paris based company has produced a crocodile-skin handbag to honor Ireland but with the clover and not the shamrock as the emblem.

The bag, labelled a Passe-Guide Ireland by the company, is expected to sell for almost $40,000 when it is auctioned in London next month.

Famous for its silk ties, scarves and leather bags, Hermes have made the same mistake as the producers of an O-Bama t-shirt in New York who also featured a four-leaf clover instead of the three leaf shamrock.

A spokeswoman for the company said: The romanticism and mystery of the Emerald Isle is captured in the vivid green crocodile skin.

The colour is a deep shade developed by Hermès specifically for this project and christened Irish green. The handbag has silver fittings and an interior lined with butter-soft lambskin.

The pièce de résistance is an attached lucky charm, an over-sized four- leaf clover  also in Irish green crocodile.

Hermes introduced the Passe-Guide model in 1975. The report states that all Passe-Guide bags have metallic fittings and the name and clasp refer to the ring at the front of Roman chariots that kept the reins of the carriage in place.

Auctioneers Christies said: Hermès have created four one-of-a-kind versions of its Passe- Guide handbag, representing England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales; a tribute to the United Kingdom and Ireland.

Each one features a special lucky charm attachment; a humorous tribute to each country.

The England version has a black fur charm; a nod to the iconic bearskin hats of the Queens Guard. The Wales bag has a fierce Welsh dragon and the Scotland bag bears a jumbo kilt pin. "

http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Fr...-of-it-with-four-leaf-Shamrock-146405915.html


----------



## thyme

thanks for posting *bobobob!* oh gosh..that is embarassing for H!!! 



bobobob said:


> "Fashion house Hermes have made a major faux pax &#8211; and branded a four leaf clover as Ireland&#8217;s national symbol on an exclusive one-off handbag.
> 
> The Irish Times reports that the Paris based company has produced a crocodile-skin handbag to honor Ireland but with the clover and not the shamrock as the emblem.
> 
> The bag, labelled a Passe-Guide Ireland by the company, is expected to sell for almost $40,000 when it is auctioned in London next month.
> 
> Famous for its silk ties, scarves and leather bags, Hermes have made the same mistake as the producers of an O-Bama t-shirt in New York who also featured a four-leaf clover instead of the three leaf shamrock.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the company said: &#8220;The romanticism and mystery of the Emerald Isle is captured in the vivid green crocodile skin.
> 
> &#8220;The colour is a deep shade developed by Hermès specifically for this project and christened Irish green. The handbag has silver fittings and an interior lined with butter-soft lambskin.
> 
> &#8220;The pièce de résistance is an attached lucky charm, an over-sized four- leaf clover &#8211; also in Irish green crocodile.&#8221;
> 
> Hermes introduced the Passe-Guide model in 1975. The report states that all Passe-Guide bags have metallic fittings and the name and clasp refer to the ring at the front of Roman chariots that kept the reins of the carriage in place.
> 
> Auctioneers Christies said: &#8220;Hermès have created four one-of-a-kind versions of its Passe- Guide handbag, representing England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales; a tribute to the United Kingdom and Ireland.
> 
> &#8220;Each one features a &#8220;special lucky charm attachment; a humorous tribute to each country.
> 
> &#8220;The England version has a black fur charm; a nod to the iconic bearskin hats of the Queen&#8217;s Guard. The Wales bag has a fierce Welsh dragon and the Scotland bag bears a jumbo kilt pin.&#8221; "
> 
> http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Fr...-of-it-with-four-leaf-Shamrock-146405915.html


----------



## eagle1002us

bobobob said:


> "Fashion house Hermes have made a major faux pax  and branded a four leaf clover as Irelands national symbol on an exclusive one-off handbag.
> 
> The Irish Times reports that the Paris based company has produced a crocodile-skin handbag to honor Ireland but with the clover and not the shamrock as the emblem.
> 
> The bag, labelled a Passe-Guide Ireland by the company, is expected to sell for almost $40,000 when it is auctioned in London next month.
> 
> Famous for its silk ties, scarves and leather bags, Hermes have made the same mistake as the producers of an O-Bama t-shirt in New York who also featured a four-leaf clover instead of the three leaf shamrock.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the company said: The romanticism and mystery of the Emerald Isle is captured in the vivid green crocodile skin.
> 
> The colour is a deep shade developed by Hermès specifically for this project and christened Irish green. The handbag has silver fittings and an interior lined with butter-soft lambskin.
> 
> The pièce de résistance is an attached lucky charm, an over-sized four- leaf clover  also in Irish green crocodile.
> 
> Hermes introduced the Passe-Guide model in 1975. The report states that all Passe-Guide bags have metallic fittings and the name and clasp refer to the ring at the front of Roman chariots that kept the reins of the carriage in place.
> 
> Auctioneers Christies said: Hermès have created four one-of-a-kind versions of its Passe- Guide handbag, representing England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales; a tribute to the United Kingdom and Ireland.
> 
> Each one features a special lucky charm attachment; a humorous tribute to each country.
> 
> The England version has a black fur charm; a nod to the iconic bearskin hats of the Queens Guard. The Wales bag has a fierce Welsh dragon and the Scotland bag bears a jumbo kilt pin. "
> 
> http://www.irishcentral.com/news/Fr...-of-it-with-four-leaf-Shamrock-146405915.html



H  should keep the 4 leaf clover for themselves:  they obviously need better luck!  (and probably a rabbits foot or two--anyone remember when those were used?)


----------



## eagle1002us

palmbeachpink said:


> thank you so much for such a great thread - does anyone know deets on this bag?



palmbeachpink, this picture looks very familiar.  I scrapbook H pix and I believe this is from a January Elle probably in 2009--if you need a more specific date I can look it up & see if I have it.


----------



## bobobob

*Vogue Spain April 2012*- passe guide


----------



## bobobob

*US Vogue May 2011*


----------



## bobobob

*Harper's Bazaar US May 2012 *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## audreylita

bobobob said:


> *Harper's Bazaar US May 2012 *



Is it my imagination or do those kellys look narrow?


----------



## fashionistaO

Mayhaps a 28cm?



audreylita said:


> Is it my imagination or do those kellys look narrow?


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> Mayhaps a 28cm?



What leather do you think?


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> Is it my imagination or do those kellys look narrow?



Me too! wondering


----------



## fashionistaO

My first impression was vintage RH/box...
A redder RH than the newer RH, Experts?



audreylita said:


> What leather do you think?


----------



## bobobob

HERMES ARCHIVE, PANTIN: North-east of Paris, Hermes conservatoire, or archive, holds a collection of ready-to-wear pieces, leather, jewellery and equestrian products dating back to 1852. It is continually updated from sources including auctions, flea markets and private donations. Hermes Fort Knox is the leather store, on the same site, where more than 600,000 skins  from a dozen animal species in a palette of over 400 shades  are kept in as carefully controlled an environment as that used to store great wines. Each skin has an ID card to indicate origin, tanner and treatment.


----------



## ceci

Air France Magazine Feb 2012

Le temps devant soi

Sac Toolbox en veau Swift


----------



## Julide

I took these pics on my phone of a magazine, but I can't remember which one!! Sorry:shame:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love these photos, thanks for posting!


----------



## EMEN

from "Donna moderna", italian magazine


----------



## EMEN

Other photos on italian magazines: it's amazing how much Hermes piece you can score, once you start to search for them!


----------



## EMEN

From "Myself", another italian magazine


----------



## formicid

What a cute toolbox!


----------



## hello! hello!

*Wings of desire: 175 years of Hermès*

http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/colu...5647/Wings-of-desire-175-years-of-Hermes.html


----------



## Florasun

Interesting article - thanks for posting *hello! hello!*
I am uploading a photo from the article - this saddle is fabulous!


----------



## duna

I went to this exhibition last November in my city: that saddle was amazing!  There was an artisan with her bench and tools making a pink Constance: I spoke to her for quite some time, since my DH and I were practically the only people there, and she was glad to speak to someone in french. Among other things she told me that their (the artisans) absolute favourite leather is Barenia....hardly surprising!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hello! hello! said:


> *Wings of desire: 175 years of Hermès*
> 
> http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/colu...5647/Wings-of-desire-175-years-of-Hermes.html




Thanks for the article, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Julide

duna said:


> I went to this exhibition last November in my city: that saddle was amazing!  There was an artisan with her bench and tools making a pink Constance: I spoke to her for quite some time, since my DH and I were practically the only people there, and she was glad to speak to someone in french. Among other things she told me that their (the artisans) absolute favourite leather is Barenia....hardly surprising!



*Duna* How wonderful to have a conversation with an artisan!!I am happy to hear that barenia is their favorite!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Great pics Everyone and glad this thread is :bump: and updated.



hello! hello! said:


> *Wings of desire: 175 years of Hermès*
> 
> http://fashion.telegraph.co.uk/colu...5647/Wings-of-desire-175-years-of-Hermes.html



From the article:

*"They say the Plume - the company's oldest bag design - is the most  difficult to make, and that the average time it takes to make a bag is  two and a half weeks*. A recently hired 17-year-old named Dimitri,  wearing piercings and jeans, has just finished his first Kelly, coloured  a glowing light blue, and made inside out to reduce the appearance of  stitching on the exterior."


Interesting and something to point out for Plume Fans. I do find this surprising myself because I've always thought Omnibus, Constance are among the 2 most difficult to make. Something for me to learn. This is what I love, *Hermes knowledge and constant learning*. Thank you for the article, *hello hello!*. 

Kudos to Dimitri too for being a skilled craftsboy at 17. Not many boys can do this and a major accomplishment in the world of craftsmen. Whoever owns the Kelly, your Kelly is made by a talented 17 yr old! I do hope more 17 year olds will be like him, learning skills or read up on intellectual knowledge.


----------



## bobobob

*Wonderland Magazine November 2010 *


----------



## Gixxer

http://en.paris-lifestyle.fr/paris-trends/paris-behind-scenes/hermes-birth-a-legendary-bag

Sorry if this is a repost, but I love this article's detail. I would Cut and paste text but I can't figure it out on my iPad. Interestingly, it says that up to 30 craftspeople work on one bag. Other articles have said one? However specialization makes more sense. 300 workers, and I can't determine a date of this article, but average of 20 hours per bag, how many working hours a year....


----------



## EMEN

From Elle France

http://www.designscene.net/2012/03/sigrid-agren-david-vasiljevic.html


----------



## bobobob

The Genius of Pierre Hardy (ELLE)

Pierre Hardy is allergic to horses. He has never gone riding, doesnt hunt, and avoids the countryside whenever possible. For most designers, such aversions wouldnt matter, but they present supreme paradoxes for anyone in charge of shoes and jewelry for Hermès, the French house that began in 1837 as a harnessmaker and is still synonymous with luxe equestrian chic. Fortunately, with Hardys heightened creative powers, hanging around stables doing research is hardly necessary.

A photo of a horse can be just as inspiring to me as a real horse, Hardy says. Just the idea I have of horses is enough. I believe a lot in the imagination.

Thats apparent to anyone familiar with Hardys workwildly inventive jewels, shoes, and bags that have a way of being elegant and eye-popping in equal measure. Among his recent pieces for Hermès, where hes overseen jewelry for the past decade, are the vaguely naughty Fouet riding whip necklaces; the platinum version, studded with 3,669 tiny diamonds, costs $890,000. His shoe designswhether for Hermès, his own namesake line, or Balenciaga, in collaboration with Nicolas Ghesquièreare fun but resolutely unfrivolous, balancing a disciplined, almost architectural purity with a quirky boldness that has earned him legions of feverishly obsessed fans among fashions smart-girl set. Although Hardy doesnt quite have the name recognition of a Louboutin or a Blahnik, his sleek, graphic aesthetic has had an enormous ripple effect, as has his mastery of the skyscraper heels that have dominated runways in recent years. His most boundary-pushing looks, such as the strikingly sci-fi Lego shoe that he and Ghesquière showed in 2007, leave women asking two questions: First, Is that really a shoe? And second, Where can I buy it?

Hardy, a onetime contemporary-dance student born and raised in Paris, discovered the thrill of testing limits as a teenager. In dance you push yourself to go just as high or as far as you can, while staying in balance, says the designer, who at 55 is still spry and boyishly thin, wearing, on the day we meet, white jeans and suede desert boots from his mens line. Its kind of like a drug, to know how far you can go. Mental gymnastics also came naturally to Hardy, who studied fine art at Frances prestigious École Normale Supérieure and later worked as a fashion illustrator before Dior hired him to design womens shoes in 1987. He still teaches at another Paris art school and discusses shapes, colors, and materials like a professor. There are purely formal questions that always interest me, Hardy says. What shape are we going to give to a heel? Why a cone, why a ball, why a cube?

For Hermès Haute Bijouterie collection, shown for the first time in the U.S. this fall, Hardy was inspired not just by the horsewhip but also by the lowly hoof. Of the gracefully chunky Centaure ring, which can be ordered in various combinations of gold, diamonds, aventurine, white coral, and black jade, Hardy explains in his rapid-fire speech: The idea was to take this thing that is the most animalistic and brutish part of a horse and to pare it way, way down, until its almost a geometric volumebut you still recognize it. Meanwhile, Hardys latest riff on a classic Hermès bracelet is about as understated as a diamond pavé dog-collar cuff can be.

Hardys spring 2008 shoes for Gap exposed an entirely new audience to his stack-heel platforms and lace-up ankle boots. For his own line, one recent statementmaker was the Skyline sandal, with its dazzling cluster of metallic rectanglesintroduced, fittingly, at his new West Village, New York, store last December. But his most buzzworthy work to date has arguably been with Balenciaga. Rather than basing his shoe designs directly on Ghesquières clothes or sketches, Hardy maintains a constant dialogue with the designer about textures, materials, and volumeseven if his inspirations sometimes come from way beyond the Balenciaga atelier. The Lego shoe, for example, grew out of some snowboard bindings Hardy spotted in a ski store in New York. The two men have been close for 20 years and were once a couple; its clear Hardy believes that Ghesquière stands alone among todays designers. Nicolas invents a new silhouette each time, a new way of working with the materials, almost creating a new body, in a way, he says. Ghesquière, asked about Hardys unique point of view, mentions similar tendencies. With Pierre there is always a potent mix of historical knowledge and the ultracontemporary, Ghesquière says. And a great spectrum of inspirationsit could be modernism, design, art, but most importantly, everything is totally twenty-first century.

At his Paris apartment, Hardys wide-ranging tastes are evident in the black-and-white 1970s Ettore Sottsass ceramics, the geometric furniture by Konstantin Grcic, and the phantasmagorical ink drawings of French artists Mrzyk and Moriceau. Though some in the fashion world have gone as far as to brand Hardy himself an artist, he dismisses the notion with one of his frequent deep laughs. Fashion is a product, Hardy says. Accessories are made to be bought and sold, just like plates or sofas. But within that register, I try to make things with the greatest degree of creativity and personality. His 2012 collection of Haute Bijouterie will, he notes, be differentradically. It may be part of his job to build on classics and respect traditions, but you also have to reinvent certain things, Hardy says. And maybe someday, in 10 years, or a long time from now, they will seem like classics also.

http://www.elle.com/Fashion/Fashion-Spotlight/The-Genius-of-Pierre-Hardy


----------



## ceci

InStyle July 2012 pg. 197

Eva Amurri Martino


----------



## bobobob

Harper's Bazaar February 2007


----------



## Lutz

So Kelly listed for HK$104,400 (USD13,300) in Next Magazine, Hong Kong, 5 July 2012.


----------



## jula

Love 8 Fall/ Winter 12.13


----------



## jula

L'Officiel Paris August 2012: Ieva Laguna fashiongonerogue


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> L'Officiel Paris August 2012: Ieva Laguna fashiongonerogue



Gorgeous!


----------



## jula

Aerin Lauder in Town & Country September 2012: Hermes dress


----------



## jula

Vogue Deutsch September 2012 tfs


----------



## Jadeite

wonderful pics Lutz and Jula!


----------



## bobobob

Marie Claire US August 2012


----------



## bobobob

Departures


----------



## jula

US Harper's Bazaar September 2012 tfs


----------



## fashionistaO

*jula*
 *lutz*
 *bobobob*

Makes me want EVERYTHING lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fashionistaO said:


> *jula*
> *lutz*
> *bobobob*
> 
> Makes me want EVERYTHING lol




Ditto. They are all divine.


----------



## seton

Hmm, I just got my HB and MC and there seems to be a lot more H in the pages than what I am seeing here. I'll scan what I saw. Be rite back!


----------



## seton

mag ID on scan

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1841286&stc=1&d=1345519277


----------



## seton

Mc


----------



## purselover888

Anja Rubik (Coolspotters)


----------



## audreylita

seton said:


> Mc



OMG that chain!!!


----------



## TankerToad

audreylita said:


> OMG that chain!!!


http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/2012/08/hermes-haute-bijouterie/
It is a handbag~Have seen it IRL
The stunning over the top thing imaginable.


----------



## bobobob

Instyle Germany September 2012


----------



## Leah

seton said:


> Mc



LOVE these!


----------



## TankerToad

http://elledecoration.co.za/2012/08/hermes-wallpaper/


----------



## IFFAH

TankerToad said:


> http://elledecoration.co.za/2012/08/hermes-wallpaper/



 Equateur.


----------



## audreylita

TankerToad said:


> http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/2012/08/hermes-haute-bijouterie/
> *It is a handbag*~Have seen it IRL
> The stunning over the top thing imaginable.


----------



## ceci

Town & Country September 2012


----------



## bobobob

Grazia


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> http://www.thejewelleryeditor.com/2012/08/hermes-haute-bijouterie/
> It is a handbag~Have seen it IRL
> The stunning over the top thing imaginable.



It's a work of art. Gorgeous.


----------



## jula

*Interview Magazine*


----------



## cabochon

US Harper's Bazaar September 2012


----------



## audreylita

Copy rather than photos.  Does anyone have full access to WWD?

August 31, 2012
Hermès Raises Sales Target
By JOELLE DIDERICH

PARIS Hermès International raised its target for sales growth in 2012 after posting a 15 percent rise in its net profit in the first half, fueled by strong sales in Asia...


----------



## scarfmischief1

Americana Manhasset Fall 2012 magazine/catalog:

Pegasus exceptional shawl and a handbag


----------



## Lutz

scarfmischief1 said:


> Americana Manhasset Fall 2012 magazine/catalog: Pegasus exceptional shawl and a handbag


 

Thanks, dear, for sharing. Americana Manhasset's website listed the handbag "Catenina Bag in Leather or Croc Skin".


----------



## nguyenp

scarfmischief1 said:


> Americana Manhasset Fall 2012 magazine/catalog:
> 
> Pegasus exceptional shawl and a handbag



If only I could find this beautiful pegasus! *sigh*. Thank you scarfmischief!


----------



## Rachelle

SPUR magazine, Sept 2012


----------



## czienkosky

Esquire September 2012


----------



## IFFAH

scarfmischief1 said:


> Americana Manhasset Fall 2012 magazine/catalog:
> 
> Pegasus exceptional shawl and a handbag


----------



## bagidiotic

czienkosky said:
			
		

> Esquire September 2012



Isn't this a beauty


----------



## ysbooey

Harpers Bazaar Sept 2012
Croc Jypsier tDF


----------



## my peko

BAILA November issue


----------



## ysbooey

Story behind the Birkin.

http://www.asiaone.com/A1Business/General+News/Story/A1Story20121101-380958.html


----------



## bags to die for

Jane Birkin in Chanel/Hermes. I love that she has a book/pic on Aung San Suu Kyi in her birkin. 

This is a picture of a picture  of her from the Chanel "Little black jacket" exhibition.


----------



## bagidiotic

bags to die for said:
			
		

> Jane Birkin in Chanel/Hermes. I love that she has a book/pic on Aung San Suu Kyi in her birkin.
> 
> This is a picture of a picture  of her from the Chanel "Little black jacket" exhibition.



Love this pic
So natural candid shot


----------



## Jadeite

bags to die for said:


> Jane Birkin in Chanel/Hermes. I love that she has a book/pic on Aung San Suu Kyi in her birkin.
> 
> This is a picture of a picture  of her from the Chanel "Little black jacket" exhibition.



love her expression in this pic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bags to die for said:


> Jane Birkin in Chanel/Hermes. I love that she has a book/pic on Aung San Suu Kyi in her birkin.
> 
> This is a picture of a picture  of her from the Chanel "Little black jacket" exhibition.



Love this pic of Jane Birkin, she looks joyous!


----------



## nguyenp

An upcoming movie, Grace of Monaco (2014) will have Nicole Kidman portraying princess Grace. If you scroll down to the last few photos, you could see her with a gorgeous Kelly and a neck scarf. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ansforms-Grace-Kelly-set-look-new-biopic.html


----------



## dagnypup

Don't think this is a repeat - gosh I like the Drag Bag!   
Tatler October 2012


----------



## nycaesthete

Carolyn Murphy in American Vogue, with her gorgeous Kelly Dog bracelet!


----------



## audreylita

.


----------



## thyme

nycaesthete said:


> View attachment 1977061
> 
> 
> Carolyn Murphy in American Vogue, with her gorgeous Kelly Dog bracelet!



looks like the Extreme bracelet


----------



## Hermezzy

nycaesthete said:


> View attachment 1977061
> 
> 
> Carolyn Murphy in American Vogue, with her gorgeous Kelly Dog bracelet!


Very intense!


----------



## Hermezzy

audreylita said:


> .


Timeless and beautiful...


----------



## audreylita

A vintage Bonwit Teller ad, circa 1971.


----------



## audreylita

From a Zara ad campaign.


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> .



She's a beautiful woman isn't she.


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> A vintage Bonwit Teller ad, circa 1971.



Ah, interesting, we were speaking about this Hermes collaboration, what magazine would that advert have been in ?


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> Ah, interesting, we were speaking about this Hermes collaboration, what magazine would that advert have been in ?



I believe it was The New Yorker.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> .



Love this pic. 
Thanks, *audreylita*!


----------



## NannyG

Thx for sharing. Nice topic.


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> I believe it was The New Yorker.



Ah, right, thanks


----------



## bobobob

Glamour France February 2013


----------



## seton

ads for Ala Moana shopping center


----------



## thyme

march 2013 harpers bazaar uk


----------



## CookyMonster

marie claire malaysia may 2013


----------



## pr1nc355

An ad for NFL Women's Apparel, from US Vogue September 2012 (the woman wearing the CDC is DJ Kiss):


----------



## chicinthecity777

Captured this recently but haven't got around to post this. It's a rare colour in a CDC belt. And buried so deeply in the prints etc. Can hardly notice it. Not sure it works either. Too much going on...


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Captured this recently but haven't got around to post this. It's a rare colour in a CDC belt. And buried so deeply in the prints etc. Can hardly notice it. Not sure it works either. Too much going on...


A little bit too much for me too... Don't like that much being worn by my outfits...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> A little bit too much for me too... Don't like that much being worn by my outfits...


 
Agreed. I would not go out like a Christmas tree!


----------



## Anfang

@ Christmas tree èèè


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> @ Christmas tree èèè


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Agreed. I would not go out like a Christmas tree!



ROFL. But I DO like the way the belt is worn on the hips.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ROFL. But I DO like the way the belt is *worn on the hips*.


 
Agreed! And a love colour it is.


----------



## audreylita

From today's WWD.  Does anyone have access to the entire article?


Hermès Making American Push
The first of three major U.S. retail projects to bow, the brands newly renovated Beverly Hills flagship, will open in September.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> From today's WWD.  Does anyone have access to the entire article?
> 
> 
> *Hermès Making American Push*
> The first of three major U.S. retail projects to bow, the brands newly renovated Beverly Hills flagship, will open in September.




Would love to read this article and hopefully, a TPFer has a subscription.
Thanks, audreylita for the intel.
Maybe I can hunt down a WWD print copy.


----------



## Monceau

Perhaps someone can copy and paste the article.

I understand that BH will have a pool themed SE scarf for the opening, has anyone seen it?


----------



## dechnse

my peko said:


> BAILA November issue



Who knows what scarf is this? The color is So pretty!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monceau said:


> Perhaps someone can copy and paste the article.
> 
> I understand that BH will have a pool themed SE scarf for the opening, has anyone seen it?



I am going to be in BH next week, maybe I can get one. Any details about the release date of the scarf?


----------



## pink888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Would love to read this article and hopefully, a TPFer has a subscription.
> Thanks, audreylita for the intel.
> Maybe I can hunt down a WWD print copy.



I'm looking at it from my WWD app on my phone so I couldn't copy & paste but it's basically saying that they are opening a new BH location, also Buckhead Atlanta and Design District in Miami. BH store is double of the previous store and expecting minimum 30% increase in sales.


----------



## TankerToad

Hermes orange


----------



## Brooklynite

^Dear TT, please check your msg


----------



## jula

*W Magazine (November 2013)* tfs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Gorgeous.
Thanks,* jula*!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Gorgeous.
> Thanks,* jula*!






Vogue Paris November 2013 tfs


----------



## jula

Harper's Bazaar Thailand September 2013 tfs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Vogue Paris November 2013 tfs



Love Paris Vogue, one of my favorite magazines!
Great pics.
Thanks *jula*!


----------



## kittyHawk

http://www.cleveland.com/style/index.ssf/2013/10/herms_artistic_director_pierre.html

Allison Carey, The Plain Dealer

Inside the glass cube Rodin sculpture gallery at the Cleveland Museum of Art, I sat down with Pierre-Alexis Dumas, the artistic director of Hermes International and the great-great-great grandson of Hermes creator Thierry Hermes. 

Dumas is in town to demonstrate the secrets of printing the company's iconic silk scarves. 
Free demonstrations of the art-in-the-making will take place at 11:30 a.m., 1 p.m. and 3:30 p.m. daily through Sunday, Nov. 3. The demonstrations are hosted by the Cleveland Museum of Art and Cuffs Custom Clothing of Chagrin Falls.

The event was created to fulfill a promise Dumas made to long-time family friend Rodger Kowall, owner of Cuffs.

Dumas said that he would come to Cleveland if Kowall planned something to celebrate the culture of Hermes. 

An Hermes scarf is more than an accessory. Sure, it is fabric and pattern and color in a shape one could tie around the neck or in the hair, but an Hermes scarf is an object of art. It comes with a certain elegance, sophistication and confidence.

Hermes International began in France in 1837 as a harness maker for carriages and horses. In the late 1800s, it produced saddles and leather goods, like handbags. In 1937 Dumas' grandfather, Robert Dumas, created the first scarf or carres.

I showed Dumas a picture of the Hermes scarf my mother  bought for $25 on a flight from Paris to New York in the early 1970s. He recognized the design and said it was a classic. He loves to find old Hermes scarves at flea markets, he said.

"They age very well. Silk is an incredible material and after years, the fibers open up and it feels like the skin of a peach," he said. 

Here are some other highlights from our talk:

*PD: I can tell that you love art, and the museum environment is the perfect venue for your demonstration. What is your impression so far?*
DUMAS: I am curious by nature. I told friends that I was coming to Cleveland. They told me that I was going to see the best collection of Chinese art. Then I was in Greece, I'm half Greek, and someone told me that there is the best collection of Byzantine art in Cleveland. What is going on here? Everyone says that this is the best. I'm very happy to be here to see it for myself, and I'm very happy to share our culture of Hermes as a company. . . To be able to show the process in an institution of fine arts is very exciting for me because it puts crafts, the applied arts, where it should be, as far as I am concerned. 

*PD: Cleveland has a deep well of talented artists and craftspeople; they have a need to create.*
DUMAS: As far back as I can remember, I've always been interested in art and in making art. I can't separate it. These Rodin sculptures, for example. I can feel the presence of Rodin making that piece. The art is the result of the process. The process is present in the work. I've always been curious about how the art is created. The process leading to the creation of these works of fine art is as interesting to me as the work itself.

*PD: Can you tell me about the Hermes scarf?*
DUMAS: We are image-makers. This demonstration is about the process of making the scarf. The scarf is a wonderful object. The silk is a great support for an image. We must decide which image, and then there is the object itself. The spinning and weaving to create the textile, and then there is the printing and the finishing process. In one scarf, you have all of the Hermes culture because it's image making and object making united in one object.

*PD: It feels as though the sense of family is tightly woven within the Hermes culture.*
DUMAS: My family is obsessed. We are dreamers. Human relations are very important, and the desire to achieve a form of excellence is very strong. Whatever you do, you have to do it with your heart and as best as possible. I think the small company started to attract people who share the same values, and Hermés became a very special place.

*PD: In terms of the technique and the process, has anything changed since the first scarves were made in 1937?*
DUMAS: A lot has changed because this has been a learning process. We cannot separate art from tools. All artists love their tools. They love their brushes, their little tricks, their recipes and techniques. Artists are inventors and innovators. They look for the tool to fit the idea they have. There has always been a dialogue between craftsmen and artists.

*PD: So how did the scarf come to be?*
DUMAS: In 1937, before the war, we were selling plain silk scarves. My grandfather loved making images and wanted Hermés to create our own design on a scarf. He took it to a printer in Lyon, the silk printing center of France, and found a printer who agreed to print it for him. The technique, pre-war, was traditional wood-block printing. There was an engraver who went to see my grandfather and said that he could produce finer images with a new technology. . . From 1950 to today the techniques evolved because we experimented with silkscreen, and now we are master printers in silkscreen. We also explore all of the new technologies like digital engraving and ink jet printing. We have all of the possibilities of printing but the key to all of it is the art. It all starts with discussions about the story we want to tell, then we decide how to print it. The majority of our things are done with traditional silkscreen because nothing beats it. The art dictates the tools.

*PD: How are designs chosen, and do any designs get retired?*
DUMAS: We have two collections each year. We work with 40 to 50 independent designers and graphic illustrators. We are a big family. They are not in-house and some of them work exclusively for us and some work with other people, too. I call them "hands" because each of them has a specific hand or style. We buy art all of the time, too. I share a theme with the designers about two years before the collection is due. Right now we are working on 2016. I give them general ideas as inspiration. For example, we are working on the sporting life theme. They come up with sketches and ideas. We push ideas that we like. We keep all of the art we buy in a place I call "the fridge." The artist is excited that we bought the art but then they worry that it will just sit in the fridge. . . We also put older scarf patterns back in to new collections. It's absurd to only use an image for one season. As years go by, we have a library of images we have used. We have over 2,000 original scarf designs. When we bring a design back we never reproduce the same coloration from the past. We give it a new life.

*PD: When did the Hermes scarf become an iconic object?*
DUMAS: A piece of Hermes silk is a touch of fantasy, a touch of color and elegance. It is also a point of entry at Hermes, like the perfume. It is often an impulse buy. It's an object of quality. When I was a kid, the handbag was something special. Silk is more accessible. I think there were moments where the Hermes silk became iconic. Definitely in the 1950s. I wasn't there but my archives show a big production of silk then. People, like Grace Kelly, were seen wearing Hermes scarves. These women bought their own products then and they were photographed in them.
Again, in the 1980s in France, there was a burst of success for the scarf. Then again in the last 10 years. This is my period, and I am trying to push the expression of silk. I've changed the art; it's less classic. I've changed the colors and the scarf; we only produced the scarf in a 90-by-90 centimeter size. Now we produce it in many sizes and shapes. The audience has changed. There is not one type of client anymore. Five years ago, I was in the store in Paris. A young man with long hair came in [with] roller blades. He went to the scarf counter and bought a twilly, a small silk band scarf. He [bought it], put it on to hold his hair back and he walked out. That was great.

*PD: Do you have a favorite design?*
DUMAS: I have favorites. One of them is a strange design from 1967. It is called "Alternateur," an electrical component, an alternator. My grandfather gave one to one of his designers, who drew a beautiful, futuristic design. I love it because it is so modern but from the '60's. It is a message from my grandfather to me, telling me "don't hesitate, be daring."

*PD: Can you tell me about your project The Hermes Foundation?*
DUMAS: I set up the foundation in 2008. It's a non-profit. We finance about 150 programs a year around the world. They are centered on two things: Know-how in education and know-how in creativity. We're developing exciting programs. It's growing. I'm grateful to Hermes and my family because they support me in this project. It is important to me and comes from a promise that I made to my father before he passed away.
*PD: You keep making these wonderful promises!*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for the article, *kittyHawk*!


----------



## kittyHawk

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the article, *kittyHawk*!



My pleasure, *Vigee*!  I may have been partially spying on Pierre-Alexis while he was being interviewed  - he was so patient and gracious (and handsome! ) even though I could only imagine how tiring it must be to have the same questions come up time and time again.  Pure class!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kittyHawk said:


> My pleasure, *Vigee*!  I may have been partially spying on Pierre-Alexis while he was being interviewed  - he was so patient and gracious (and handsome! ) even though I could only imagine how tiring it must be to have the same questions come up time and time again.*  Pure class!*



So great to hear that about him, *kittyHawk*!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Paris Vogue, one of my favorite magazines!
> Great pics.
> Thanks *jula*!



Even now with Emmanuelle on board?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Even now with Emmanuelle on board?



Okay, you have me there, *jula*. I much preferred Carine!


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, you have me there, *jula*. I much preferred Carine!



 Me too. 



Oldie that hasn't been posted here before I think. 

*Every Scarf Has a Story* - At Hermès, Artists From All Over Design the Silks; Cane Inspiration wsj

Every Hermès scarf has a tale. "Les Cannes" emerged from a framed collection of antique canes that artist Virginie Jamin spied in the company's private museum.

The Hermès scarf is a coveted, much-collected symbol of success that defines the Paris-based luxury company. But it has no single designer. Rather, the scarves are designed by a far-flung array of freelance artists. Hermès scarf designers can be found in places from Poland to Japan, not to mention the U.S. post-office sorting room in Waco, Texas. Kermit Oliver, a longtime postal employee, has designed more than a dozen Hermès scarves.

Ms. Jamin, a children's-book illustrator, was signing books at a Paris book shop when Christine Duvigneau, head of Hermès's graphic-design studio, happened to stop in. Ms. Duvigneau liked Ms. Jamin's "naive" style, she says, and invited her to the office. Her 2012 scarf, "Les Cannes," is now used as a print for Hermès clothes as well.







_Bali Barret, Hermès's creative director of silks, center, with Hermès scarf designers Virginia Jamin, left, and Pierre-Marie Agin, right._

Fine artist Antoine Tzapoff lives in Paris but specializes in scarves based on his paintings of Native Americans. He is passionate about historically accurate detail, insisting, for instance, that Hermès print the correct number of minuscule beads on the dress of a Crow woman in one of his designs.

In all, the French company has roughly 50 freelance artists at a time designing new scarves, with the aim of producing 20 new designs per year. The designs are central for Hermès, which sprinkles the patterns and colors throughout its collections of ready-to-wear clothing, accessories and housewares. The typical scarf costs around $410, but large sizes can cost double that, and special-edition scarves can be much more. The scarves have long lives, reprinted over the years in new color combinations.

More than 2,000 Hermès scarf designs exist, though not all have yet been produced. The first was created in 1937, based on a woodblock drawing by Robert Dumas, a Hermès family member. The rest await their fate in "le frigo" ("the fridge"), a white metal box with thin drawers that sits in Ms. Duvigneau's office, just off the chic Rue St.-Honoré.

To provide a rich variety of new scarf designs, Bali Barret, Hermès's creative director of silks, is constantly scouting new talent. She meets with as many as 100 potential designers each year.

Ms. Barret, an avant-garde fashion designer herself, has traveled to a Texas ranch and a Polish castle seeking artists and design concepts. There are just a few rules for an Hermès scarf design, she says: "No sex. No blood."

Ms. Barret has another rule for working with artists: Never be alone with them. "Because working with an artist," she says, "it is very emotional. It's hard to say no."

While the artists own the intellectual property, the design is a collaboration between the artist, Ms. Barret, Ms. Duvigneau, and Pierre-Alexis Dumas, the company's artistic director and the great-great-great grandson of founder Thierry Hermès. The design can take as long as a year to evolve, as ideas and sketches are passed back and forth. Mr. Agin describes the development process as "a ping-pong game."

For her first scarf, "Belles du Mexique," in 2004, Ms. Jamin wanted to illustrate dancers. She considered a Flamenco dancer, but Hermès had already done a Flamenco scarf. The whirling dervishes she proposed lacked enticing ornamentation on their clothes. Ultimately, she painted Mexican dancers from directly above, their colorful skirts swirling below the parts in their hair.

Now Ms. Jamin keeps a steady eye out for her next Hermès scarf idea. Commercial realities can intrude. During a meeting last fall, the conversation drifted to another collectible, Barbie dolls, which are manufactured by Mattel. "I could do a Barbie scarf," Ms. Jamin proposed.

"No," replied Ms. Duvigneau firmly. "The royalties to the company would be impossible."

Hermès won't disclose what the artists are paid. It says the artists earn royalties on sales of their scarves, making popular scarves more lucrative for the artists.

Another scarf began with a parasol of pheasant feathers. Pierre-Marie Agin, then a 26-year-old artist who aspired to design for Hermès, requested a meeting with Ms. Barret. He is also an independent artist who has shown work at the Louvre's Musée Des Arts Décoratifs and the l'Opéra National de Paris, and has developed drawings for Diptyque candles and scents and Veuve Clicquot champagnes.






He says Ms. Barret asked him to propose an idea based on a fairy tale and sent him to the company museum&#8212;an eccentric, decades-old collection of art and historical objects that occupies several rooms behind the flagship store. Beginning as the personal collection of the Hermès family, it contains silver cups, belt buckles, Victorian children's toys, blankets from Turkmenistan and antique books, among other items.

When Mr. Agin, who also works under the name Pierre Marie, got there, he noticed the parasol in a cluttered corner. He says, "the umbrella fascinated me because it's very whimsical and dreamlike." The sketches he made of it that day became "L'Ombrelle Magique," a best-selling Hermès scarf with an elaborate fairy-tale motif. The scarf was first produced in 2010 and sold around the world in 10 color combinations.

The scarf came to depict a tale about a lonely prince who carries a feathered parasol and meets a hermit who lives in a chestnut tree. During his journey, the parasol becomes a princess whose skirt is made of pheasant feathers. "You just have to build the story around the elements you want to put on the scarf," says Mr. Agin.

The composition of a design within the confines of a square of silk isn't for every artist. But Ms. Barret says Mr. Agin was quick to learn. "He was very young, but he had a mature hand. He submitted a sketch and it was there&#8212;the whole scarf!"

Once a design is complete, the scarves move into the hands of Hermès artisans. At the Hermès workshops outside the town of Lyon, a collection of industrial buildings, where 750 employees work, it takes about 18 months to produce a scarf design. There, engravers take six months to determine each scarf's distinct colors, such as the beige, pink, graphite and other skin tones in a face. The average number of colors in an Hermès scarf is 27, says Kamel Hamadou, Hermès's Lyon-based silk specialist.

After a painstaking printing process&#8212;it takes 750 hours on average to engrave the screens for printing each design&#8212;the scarves are cut from lengths of cloth and hand-rolled with tiny stitches around the edges. One seamstress rolls about seven scarves per day, depending on size and material. They face no production quotas or time requirements.

Ms. Duvigneau says Hermès keeps the designers away from the production process, so they're not too mindful of the effort involved in realizing their designs.


----------



## jula

Air France Madame Magazine candicelake


----------



## seton

jula said:


> Air France Madame Magazine candicelake



wowowow! j'adore! merci!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Air France Madame Magazine candicelake



*jula*, I am DYING! These pics are fabulous.


----------



## jula

seton said:


> wowowow! j'adore! merci!



 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jula*, I am DYING! These pics are fabulous.



Glad you enjoy them.  


*US Vogue May 1989* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vogue Italia December 1992* tfs


----------



## Love Of My Life

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, you have me there, *jula*. I much preferred Carine!


 

  Carine was so fabulous at French Vogue..& with some vision, too!!

  Even her recent Bazaar article was great..


----------



## jula

*Vogue Deutsch December 2013* tfs


----------



## molulu

Nuyou magazine in Singapore
Hermes maxibox


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> *Vogue Deutsch December 2013* tfs



If I had a waist like that, I would wear a medor belt in a hot second!


----------



## jula

*Vogue Deutsch February 2014* tfs


----------



## CookyMonster

S/S 2014 campaign starring Diana Moldovan & Yumi Lambert, photographer Hans Silvester


----------



## scarfmischief1

*Departures Magazine, September 2013*

*Echec au Roi scarf on the cover*


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## scarfmischief1

*Marcelina summer twill:*


----------



## TankerToad

Kit mag


----------



## TankerToad

Kit


----------



## eagle1002us

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, you have me there, *jula*. I much preferred Carine!




Yes, Carine much better.


----------



## seton

From Stringer (or Stinger?) magazine


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

seton said:


> From Stringer (or Stinger?) magazine



Adorable, *seton*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

CookyMonster said:


> S/S 2014 campaign starring Diana Moldovan & Yumi Lambert, photographer Hans Silvester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462051
> View attachment 2462052
> View attachment 2462054
> View attachment 2462055



Gorgeous shots and I adore that bracelet in the last photo.


----------



## scarfmischief1

Town and Country magazine, March 2014.


----------



## audreylita

Does anyone have access to the rest of this article?

_
Hermès Q4 Sales Rise 4.6%_

WOMENS WEAR DAILY 02.14.2014
By JOELLE DIDERICH



PARIS  Hermès International said Thursday it expected to post a record operating margin for 2013 after recording dynamic sales in the fourth quarter, despite...


----------



## scarfmischief1

*British Harper's Bazaar - March 2014 *

*Les Bal des Oiseaux scarf:*


----------



## jula

*Vogue Deutsch April 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vogue Spain March 2014* tfs


----------



## thyme

jula said:


> *Vogue Deutsch April 2014* tfs



interesting brazil print constance!! wonder what material it is..


----------



## jula

chincac said:


> interesting brazil print constance!! wonder what material it is..



It's Silk.


----------



## jula

*Marie Claire Russia 04/2014*


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Love seeing everybody's post especially the ones in the 90s. Thank you for sharing!! Here's a little bit of eye candy from the sept/oct issue of spanish Harper's Bazaar 2011.  i hope no toolbox were damaged in the making of this photograph.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> *Vogue Deutsch April 2014* tfs



That Brazil Constance is TDF 
Thanks for the pic, *jula*!


----------



## LuxChic

jula said:


> *Vogue Deutsch April 2014* tfs



I am in LOVE with this Constance


----------



## JeanGranger

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2549811&stc=1&d=1395356061


----------



## cotonblanc

&#8364;15,900 and &#8364;4250 | Elle Italia April 2014​


----------



## JeanGranger

cotonblanc said:


> 15,900 and 4250 | Elle Italia April 2014​



Gorgeous! 

Wow! Italian price is 20%+ cheaper than Australia price


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cotonblanc said:


> 15,900 and 4250 | Elle Italia April 2014​



Love both ~ the constance is such an iconic H bag. 

Thanks, *cotonblanc* for the pic!


----------



## lulilu

jula said:


> *Vogue Deutsch April 2014* tfs



I am dying over this constance, Jula!!  thanks for sharing it.  I still kick myself for not getting one of those kellys with the horse on it (material).  you don't even see those on the resale market.


----------



## LuxChic

Just saw this in the April US Bazaar. Anyone seen one in person? Just how mini are we talking?? Berline Mini size?

I'm really liking it....


----------



## Jadeite

cotonblanc said:


> 15,900 and 4250 | Elle Italia April 2014​




That sure makes me want to go out and buy them both. It's so enticing they make such great ad spreads but the bag is nearly impossible to get a hold of.


----------



## cotonblanc

Grazia France 14 February 2014​


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cotonblanc said:


> Grazia France 14 February 2014​



It's not my usual taste, but for some reason I love the styling of this pic. 
Thanks, *cotonblanc*!


----------



## jula

*UK Elle May 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Elle France June 2013* tfs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> *UK Elle May 2014* tfs




Oh how I love this Constance Cartable! Thanks, *jula* for the great pic!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Harper's bazaar fall 2011. 

I especially love the hermes bridle and saddle!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Anfang

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 2571661


OMG !!! This croc Etribelt !!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Anfang said:


> OMG !!! This croc Etribelt !!!




Would love to see one IRL!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Vogue Australia Sept 2013 that featured VB on their cover &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Vogue Australia Sept 2013


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Vogue Australia Jan 2014






Harper's Bazaar UK May 2014
	

		
			
		

		
	




L'Officiel NL Numero 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
49


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for the pics, *Hermesdiorduo*. Such eye candy!


----------



## bagidiotic

Fabulous pictures
Getting ready for summer yahooooo


----------



## jula

*Elle France 4th April 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Elle Denmark April 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vogue Ukraine May 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Harper's Bazaar Russia April 2014* tfs - Dress on the left


----------



## jula

*Adidas special "Queen Of Asphalt" for Be magazine (France) May 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*D La Repubblica 5th April 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vanity Fair Italy 16. April 2014 *tfs


----------



## jula

*Be magazine (France) April 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vanity Fair Italia 19th March 2014* tss


----------



## jula

*Grazia France 7th March 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Grazia France 14th March 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*D La Repubblica 8th February 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Be magazine France March 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*S Moda for El Pais January 2014* tfs


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> *Elle Denmark April 2014* tfs



I need that red Ano.


----------



## c18027

Ladies  I am not sure if this is the appropriate place to post, so please feel free to point me in a different direction.

I am looking for a one-page article from The World of Hermes magazine, Spring-Summer 2007 (Le monde d'Hermes, printemps-été 2007.)

The article appeared on page 32 and the English title was "Rolling."  

I am looking for this article from the French edition.  Any help/screen shot of the article would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## c18027

^^  Thanks to anyone who may have been on the lookout for this article.  I found what I needed!


----------



## jula

*Vogue Paris May 2014* tfs - bathing suit on the right


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> *Elle France June 2013* tfs



This is beautiful!! Is this a scarf? What is the name of the design? I really like this!!


----------



## jula

Julide said:


> This is beautiful!! Is this a scarf? What is the name of the design? I really like this!!



The top was part of the S/S 2013 RTW show. Here's a pic. style

The print looks like _Tahiti_. I added two pics of the scarf in different CW. You might want to do a search with google pictures....


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> The top was part of the S/S 2013 RTW show. Here's a pic. style
> 
> The print looks like _Tahiti_. I added two pics of the scarf in different CW. You might want to do a search with google pictures....



JulaYour are amazing!! Thank you!


----------



## jula

Julide said:


> JulaYour are amazing!! Thank you!



Thank you. You're very sweet. 

And might I say: Happy hunting.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> *Vogue Paris May 2014* tfs - bathing suit on the right



Great H bathing suit! Love this pic. Thanks, *jula*


----------



## jula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great H bathing suit! Love this pic. Thanks, *jula*



 


*Harper's Bazaar Singapore May 2014 * - S/S 2014 RTW tfs/ style


----------



## markova

jula said:


> *Harper's Bazaar Singapore May 2014 * - S/S 2014 RTW tfs/ style




The BOOTS!!!! OMG so fab!!!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

jula said:


> *Harper's Bazaar Singapore May 2014 * - S/S 2014 RTW tfs/ style




I love the styling! 

Especially that scarf on her head.. Wow, divine.


----------



## audreylita

April 29, 2014
Hermès Sales Jump 10.1% in Q1


Does anyone have access to WWD?  I'd love to see the copy for this headline.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

audreylita said:


> April 29, 2014
> 
> Hermès Sales Jump 10.1% in Q1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have access to WWD?  I'd love to see the copy for this headline.






I wish it was my company! 10.1% that's jaw-dropping sales!


----------



## jula

audreylita said:


> April 29, 2014
> Hermès Sales Jump 10.1% in Q1
> 
> 
> Does anyone have access to WWD?  I'd love to see the copy for this headline.



Hermès International said sales increased 10.1% in the first quarter boosted by a strong performance in Asia, which compensated for continued weakness in Europe and currency fluctuations that wiped 40 million euro, or 54.8 million dollars, from its books, WWD reports.

Sales in the three months ended March 31 amounted to 943.5 million euro, or 1.29 billion dollars, up from 856.8 million euro, or 1.13 billion dollars, during the same period the previous year. All dollar rates are calculated at average exchange for the periods to which they refer. Sales in the company&#8217;s own stores gained 16.7%, boosted by strong demand for ready-to-wear and fashion accessories, which registered a 14.3% increase, and other Hermès sectors, ranging jewellery to tableware, which posted a 12.4% increase.

Sales of leather goods and saddlery, gained 10% in the quarter. Sales of perfumes increased 5.3%, while watch revenues fell 4.8% amid continued weakness in the key Asian market.

Overall sales in Asia Pacific, excluding Japan, improved 12.8%. Revenues in Japan gained 5.8% in reported terms and rose 21.7% at constant exchange rates. The Americas registered 12.9% sales growth, while Europe gained 7.5%.  

________________________________________________________________________________

Hermès reports 10% turnover growth in the first quarter 2014 (Apr 29, 2014) cpp-luxury

French luxury house of Hermès reports 10,1% (+14,7% at constant exchange rates) turnover increase in the  first quarter of 2014, to a total of 943,5 million euros. Japan has been the best performing market for Hermes with a 22% sales increase followed by China and the U.S., each with 18% sales rise. In Europe, (+8%), activity remains sustained in a difficult economic environment.
The Leathergoods and Saddlery division (+16%) continued the development of its production capacities, with the ramp-up of the two new sites opened in 2012 in Isère and Charente.
Ready-to-wear and Accessories (+19%) benefited from the dynamism and inspiration of the latest collections. The Silk and Textiles sector (+14%) posted excellent results thanks to the new formats offered in its exceptional materials range.
Perfumes (+6%), which had benefited from the launch of the new women&#8217;s fragrance Jour d&#8217;Hermèsin the first quarter of 2013, are consolidating their progression.
Watchmaking&#8217;s latest innovations were excellently received at the Basel clock and watch trade show, and remains stable in a perennially difficult market. Other Hermès sectors (+17%), which comprise Hermès Jewellery, Art of Living and Tableware, continue their development.


----------



## audreylita

jula said:


> Hermès International said sales increased 10.1% in the first quarter boosted by a strong performance in Asia, which compensated for continued weakness in Europe and currency fluctuations that wiped 40 million euro, or 54.8 million dollars, from its books, WWD reports.
> 
> Sales in the three months ended March 31 amounted to 943.5 million euro, or 1.29 billion dollars, up from 856.8 million euro, or 1.13 billion dollars, during the same period the previous year. All dollar rates are calculated at average exchange for the periods to which they refer. Sales in the companys own stores gained 16.7%, boosted by strong demand for ready-to-wear and fashion accessories, which registered a 14.3% increase, and other Hermès sectors, ranging jewellery to tableware, which posted a 12.4% increase.
> 
> Sales of leather goods and saddlery, gained 10% in the quarter. Sales of perfumes increased 5.3%, while watch revenues fell 4.8% amid continued weakness in the key Asian market.
> 
> Overall sales in Asia Pacific, excluding Japan, improved 12.8%. Revenues in Japan gained 5.8% in reported terms and rose 21.7% at constant exchange rates. The Americas registered 12.9% sales growth, while Europe gained 7.5%.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hermès reports 10% turnover growth in the first quarter 2014 (Apr 29, 2014) cpp-luxury
> 
> French luxury house of Hermès reports 10,1% (+14,7% at constant exchange rates) turnover increase in the  first quarter of 2014, to a total of 943,5 million euros. Japan has been the best performing market for Hermes with a 22% sales increase followed by China and the U.S., each with 18% sales rise. In Europe, (+8%), activity remains sustained in a difficult economic environment.
> The Leathergoods and Saddlery division (+16%) continued the development of its production capacities, with the ramp-up of the two new sites opened in 2012 in Isère and Charente.
> Ready-to-wear and Accessories (+19%) benefited from the dynamism and inspiration of the latest collections. The Silk and Textiles sector (+14%) posted excellent results thanks to the new formats offered in its exceptional materials range.
> Perfumes (+6%), which had benefited from the launch of the new womens fragrance Jour dHermèsin the first quarter of 2013, are consolidating their progression.
> Watchmakings latest innovations were excellently received at the Basel clock and watch trade show, and remains stable in a perennially difficult market. Other Hermès sectors (+17%), which comprise Hermès Jewellery, Art of Living and Tableware, continue their development.



Thank you!  I marvel at your wealth of information.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks,* jula!*


----------



## jula

audreylita said:


> Thank you!  I marvel at your wealth of information.



 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks,* jula!*



 



*Elle France May 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Elle France May 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

Russhmagazine


----------



## Julide

jula said:


> Russhmagazine



Wow hermes and converse, my fav combo too!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> Wow hermes and converse, my fav combo too!!!



Agreed,* Julide* ~ and how I wish that I could wear this so well!


----------



## thyme

Julide said:


> Wow hermes and converse, my fav combo too!!!



yup such casual chic!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed,* Julide* ~ and how I wish that I could wear this so well!



i am sure you can *Vigee*!!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed,* Julide* ~ and how I wish that I could wear this so well!





chincac said:


> yup such casual chic!!
> 
> 
> 
> i am sure you can *Vigee*!!



I agree with *Chinac*, *Vigee* you can totally rock this look!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> I agree with *Chinac*, *Vigee* you can totally rock this look!



Thanks ladies, I am not so sure but I might give it a try!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks ladies, I am not so sure but I might give it a try!



It is one of the cheapest "looks" to try out!! Converse are fairly inexpensive.Not that I am encouraging you.


----------



## IGOTPOLO

great articles, thanks


----------



## TankerToad

jula said:


> Russhmagazine



Thank you for this ! I have several pieces of this RTW and it's fun to see them styled cabs worn differently than I do-
Wonderful movement in these photos 
A woman on the go!


----------



## jula

^
 

"By Line" for S Moda (Spain) 3rd May 2014 tfs
1. Earrings, Cuff by Hermès
2. Ring, Bangles by Hermès


----------



## jula

*Vogue Brazil January 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vogue Deutsch (Germany) January 1991* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vogue Deutsch (Germany) March 1996* tfs


----------



## audreylita

Hermès Is 'All About Women'
By LISA LOCKWOOD and TAYLOR HARRIS

WWD Issue 05/22/2014



 Hermes Womens Universe Event NYC WWD EYE 2014 Hermes New York


Downtown at 23 Wall Street on Tuesday night, there was an explosion of brand identity. Hermès All About Women was all about Hermès with the former J.P. Morgan headquarters varnished in the French luxury goods houses signature motifs: happy orange boxes, jangling enamel bracelets and all manners of equine. 

Jodie Foster, Phillip Lim, Vanessa Traina Snow and Max Snow, Indre Rockefeller, Audrey Gelman, China Chow, Anh Duong, Doreen Remen and Monique Péan navigated the dimly lit space, a veritable labyrinth of hoof-laden silk scarves, Champagne flutes and installations. In one room, a fortune teller delivered his premonitions based on which Hermès scarf the participating guest chose. Oh, the teller said, scanning the silk one partaker had selected. You must love yoga. In the next room, a game-themed one, Foster took her turn at the Roll-a-Ball horse race (she lost). Martha Stewart mounted a plaster pony, a merry-go-round type who seemed to have escaped the herd, and hammed it up for photographers. 

When guests werent taking it all in, they talked brand favorites. Im a loyalist, Lim said. I wear their scent, sport coat and a lot of their ready-to-wear. Scout Willis was gifted her prized possession. I have this beautiful light blue throw blanket that my dad gave to me a few years ago that I use as a scarf. Foster also favors the blankets. When I go into the stores, I pet the saddles, she said. Until security comes and takes me away.

http://www.wwd.com/eye/parties/herms-salutes-women-7689390?src=nl/mornReport/20140522


----------



## jula

*Vogue Brazil June 2014* tfs


----------



## chicinthecity777

In this week's Stylist magazine. The editorial says the two bracelets on the right hand are both Hermes. Does anybody know if the one on the left hand is Hermes too?


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> In this week's Stylist magazine. The editorial says the two bracelets on the right hand are both Hermes. Does anybody know if the one on the left hand is Hermes too?



Yes the capucine one


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Yes the capucine one



Thanks! It didn't say anything about that bracelet in the magazine.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks! It didn't say anything about that bracelet in the magazine.



they probably can't keep up with H products just like H own staff. they have been quite a few new leather bracelet designs popping up in the stores. anyway i saw the barenia version of this particular one a few weeks ago.


----------



## audreylita

chincac said:


> they probably can't keep up with H products just like H own staff. they have been quite a few new leather bracelet designs popping up in the stores. anyway i saw the barenia version of this particular one a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 2651301



I tried this on in the boutique a few months ago.  It's a great looking piece but to actually put the leather strap through the metal opening was extremely difficult, in fact it was so tight that I couldn't do it myself.  So my SA had to push it through and I noticed the end of the leather strap starting to split.  I didn't buy it.


----------



## thyme

audreylita said:


> I tried this on in the boutique a few months ago.  It's a great looking piece but to actually put the leather strap through the metal opening was extremely difficult, in fact it was so tight that I couldn't do it myself.  So my SA had to push it through and I noticed the end of the leather strap starting to split.  I didn't buy it.



gosh that's useful to know! thanks! shows that not enough thought has been given to the design.. just as well i have stopped buying leather bracelets..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> I tried this on in the boutique a few months ago.  It's a great looking piece but to actually put the leather strap through the metal opening was extremely difficult, in fact it was so tight that I couldn't do it myself.  So my SA had to push it through and I noticed the end of the leather strap starting to split.  I didn't buy it.



Thanks for your input about the Intense bracelet, *audreylita*. I have been admiring it on the H website for a few weeks now and wondered how it fit. 
Very useful information and my wallet thanks you


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for your input about the Intense bracelet, *audreylita*. I have been admiring it on the H website for a few weeks now and wondered how it fit.
> Very useful information and my wallet thanks you



Hopefully they'll fix this little issue.  It would pay to try one on if you ever saw it in a boutique.  But I did try it in two colors and they both started to split on the end.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## QKay

From the July 2014 issue of Conde Nast Traveler -- looks like the scarf is Carre en Carres Dip Dye.


----------



## jula

*Harper's Bazaar Hong Kong July 2014* tfs


----------



## eagle1002us

jula said:


> *Harper's Bazaar Hong Kong July 2014* tfs







Is this a silver necklace that's by H and if so does anyone know the name?


thanks in advance.


Oh, *Jula*, I'm just loving all these bijoux pix thank you!


----------



## eagle1002us

jula said:


> *Vogue Ukraine May 2014* tfs





It's so nice to see contemporary silver jewelry by H and by Yurman worn together as I suspect that mixing goes on IRL all the time.


thank you *Jula*!


----------



## jula

eagle1002us said:


> Is this a silver necklace that's by H and if so does anyone know the name?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Oh, *Jula*, I'm just loving all these bijoux pix thank you!



I don't think the necklace is by Hermès, but I can't read Chinese. Here's the page from the magazine that lists the clothes and jewellery from the two pics. The two Hermès pieces are the swimsuit and the yellow sandals the model wears in this pic.


----------



## jula

*Styleby Magazine #26 Summer 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Marie Claire France August 2014* tfs


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

August Harper's Bazaar has a two page article on some of H's under the radar bags.  Pages 106-107.

I can't post a pic (copyrighted), but the bags are Jypsiere, Roulis, Constance, Lindy, Picotin Lock, Plume, Medor, Passe-Guide, Evelyne, and the new one - Halezan.  It has the stories behind each design.


----------



## audreylita

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> August Harper's Bazaar has a two page article on some of H's under the radar bags.  Pages 106-107.
> 
> I can't post a pic (copyrighted), but the bags are Jypsiere, Roulis, Constance, Lindy, Picotin Lock, Plume, Medor, Passe-Guide, Evelyne, and the new one - Halezan.  It has the stories behind each design.



Wow thanks for the tip!  I'm behind on my reading but this is a nice two page spread.  Will definitely read it tomorrow!


----------



## scarfmischief1

Australia Vogue, August 2014


----------



## jula

*ELLE Czech *tfs


----------



## jula

*Elle France* (18th July 2014) tfs


----------



## Crayonshinchan

Great thread, keep it coming, hardly come across H ads these days since I spent most time reading tpf


----------



## scarfmischief1

Here are some pics I came across on the web for an online magazine.  I'm sorry I don't remember the source.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## eagle1002us

scarfmischief1 said:


> .





Interesting picture--the girl has graying hair?   Scarfmischief1 do you know the name of the HS here?  TIA.


----------



## scarfmischief1

^  this is the Melodie Chromatique scarf.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scarfmischief1 said:


> ^  this is the Melodie Chromatique scarf.



Seriously gorgeous! Thanks, *scarfmischief*


----------



## eagle1002us

scarfmischief1 said:


> ^  this is the Melodie Chromatique scarf.





Thanks *scarfmischief1*, those are my colors!


----------



## Nikonina

Saw this today on WSJ magazine, can someone tell me what bag it is?


----------



## Nikonina

Nikonina said:


> Saw this today on WSJ magazine, can someone tell me what bag it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721103




It says Oxer bag on the magazine, is this a new bag?


----------



## audreylita

Hermes Oxer Large Bag

15" x 7" x 11"

$10,600 USD for leather

http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/07/07/hermes-oxer-top-handle-messenger-bag-reference-guide/


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Hermes Oxer Large Bag
> 
> 15" x 7" x 11"
> 
> $10,600 USD for leather
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/07/07/hermes-oxer-top-handle-messenger-bag-reference-guide/



Thanks, *audreylita*, for the information about the Oxer bag ~ had never heard of it ~ looks stunning.


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *audreylita*, for the information about the Oxer bag ~ had never heard of it ~ looks stunning.



I'd never heard of it either.  Gotta love google!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Nikonina said:


> Saw this today on WSJ magazine, can someone tell me what bag it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721103


 

yes oxer bag, this one is in matte croc, clememce + barenia

it was on the 2nd page of harpers bazaar sept i think, was 2 page ad! my phone was dead so could not snap pic!! 

H has a saddle named oxer so i assume that was the inspiration...


----------



## MsHermesAU

audreylita said:


> Hermes Oxer Large Bag
> 
> 15" x 7" x 11"
> 
> $10,600 USD for leather
> 
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2014/07/07/hermes-oxer-top-handle-messenger-bag-reference-guide/



Ooooh what an interesting looking bag! I like all the different options for handles. 

Has anyone actually seen one in store yet?


----------



## Meta

MsHermesAU said:


> Ooooh what an interesting looking bag! I like all the different options for handles.
> 
> Has anyone actually seen one in store yet?



I just saw this in the New Bond Street store today in Bamboo. It's £6050 in UK. It's versatile and roomy. It has shorter handles as carried by the model as a satchel and it also has longer handles, and a shoulder strap. The bag can be carried on the arm with the longer handles and it can be flattened. They also had one in blue in the stock room but I didn't ask which shade of blue. I tried it on and quite like it.  

There's more pictures from an earlier thread.


----------



## jula

*Vogue September 2014* tfs


----------



## chicinthecity777

Today's Short List men's magazine in England.


----------



## chicinthecity777

UK Elle. Anybody also thinks the photo on the right is a bit creepy?


----------



## audreylita

xiangxiang0731 said:


> UK Elle. Anybody also thinks the photo on the right is a bit creepy?



 :weird:


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> UK Elle. Anybody also thinks the photo on the right is a bit creepy?





Yes, I did.  Some kind of cloven hoof next to shoes?   Weird.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> UK Elle. *Anybody also thinks the photo on the right is a bit creepy?*



*xiangxiang*, it's definitely creepy IMO but probably meant to be "artistic". Ha!


----------



## jula

*LOfficiel Levant August-September 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Mojeh May/June 2011* tfs


----------



## CanuckBagLover

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, it's definitely creepy IMO but probably meant to be "artistic". Ha!


 
Its a little creepy but I think it fits the theme of Metamorphsis - and the photos have this etheral fairytale quality to them.  I love the ad campaign.


----------



## jula

*D-La Repubblica 2nd August 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*W September 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*W September 2014 - Article on Axel Dumas (Hermès' new CEO)* tfs


----------



## doves75

xiangxiang0731 said:


> UK Elle. Anybody also thinks the photo on the right is a bit creepy?




Yup!! I agree ...looks creepy!! It's like a modern hybrid centaur )


----------



## jula

*Vogue Espana September 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vogue Espana September 2014* tfs


----------



## Millicat

jula said:


> *D-La Repubblica 2nd August 2014* tfs



I'm drawn to these pictures.
As a massive fan of slimfitting knitwear that gets me but the Roulis looks so good here and would with the other outfits too.

(Who makes the bag in the bottom left image, I don't recognise it ? Is that a Celine clasp/logo ?)


----------



## jula

Millicat said:


> I'm drawn to these pictures.
> As a massive fan of slimfitting knitwear that gets me but the Roulis looks so good here and would with the other outfits too.
> 
> (Who makes the bag in the bottom left image, I don't recognise it ? Is that a Celine clasp/logo ?)



It's a Salvatore Ferragamo bag. And I agree about the slim fitting knits: I adore the grey skirt and sweater outfit.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> It's a Salvatore Ferragamo bag. And I agree about the slim fitting knits:* I adore the grey skirt and sweater outfit.*



Same! It's totally beautiful, *jula *


----------



## Millicat

jula said:


> It's a Salvatore Ferragamo bag. And I agree about the slim fitting knits: I adore the grey skirt and sweater outfit.



Thank you


----------



## kittyHawk

Fascinating cover story in the forthcoming September 8, 2014 issue of Forbes (with a really cool Hermes family tree):

http://www.forbes.com/sites/susanadams/2014/08/20/inside-hermes-luxury-secret-empire/


----------



## catsinthebag

kittyHawk said:


> Fascinating cover story in the forthcoming September 8, 2014 issue of Forbes (with a really cool Hermes family tree):
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/susanadams/2014/08/20/inside-hermes-luxury-secret-empire/



Great article. Thanks for posting!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kittyHawk said:


> Fascinating cover story in the forthcoming September 8, 2014 issue of Forbes (with a really cool Hermes family tree):
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/susanadams/2014/08/20/inside-hermes-luxury-secret-empire/



Fantastic! Thanks for posting this link, *kittyHawk*


----------



## eagle1002us

Many thanks for the article, *jula*.  So, the company exists to create desire?  Good thing they don't make food, too.


----------



## eagle1002us

kittyHawk said:


> Fascinating cover story in the forthcoming September 8, 2014 issue of Forbes (with a really cool Hermes family tree):
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/susanadams/2014/08/20/inside-hermes-luxury-secret-empire/





thanks,* kittyHawk*!


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> I just saw this in the New Bond Street store today in Bamboo. It's £6050 in UK. It's versatile and roomy. It has shorter handles as carried by the model as a satchel and it also has longer handles, and a shoulder strap. The bag can be carried on the arm with the longer handles and it can be flattened. They also had one in blue in the stock room but I didn't ask which shade of blue. I tried it on and quite like it.
> 
> There's more pictures from an earlier thread.



I saw that exact one too but I'd already bought the same colour Plume. 

It comes in Bambou, Black or Bleu Orage (stormy blue)

Even though it folds in to make a smaller bag it still has the weight of its full (travel) size. It's a fabulous bag, great for a man too.


----------



## papertiger

Back on topic (sorry ^)

From a copy of French Vogue 1968


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> UK Elle. Anybody also thinks the photo on the right is a bit creepy?



YES, I had to stare at it a long time. 

The women in the (apparent) same fur as the animal (which in this case she isn't, but it has that vibe) has always been popular. Of course reindeer herders do wear reindeer so it's not strange.  I suppose the first is a reference to the hair/mane. Woman as horse.  Woman as wild animal and predator is often used with fur campaigns (I suppose to give her power) sheepskin, pony or calf-skin is mostly used to indicate rustic, untameable nature's girl and smooth leather, a second skin .

I think it's because the horse (pony) is cute, it's unusual for the 'beast' in a a high fashion advert to be cute as they are usually 'magnificent' 'majestic' or 'exotic'.  

The leg one with the Icelandic horse (they are the height of ponies but they're called horses) is not successful aesthetically for me. I suppose it's trying to reference the woman and the horse wear shoes, except Icelandic ones don't usually so maybe just the angle of the hoof/shoe


----------



## scarfmischief1

Harper's Bazaar - October 2014


----------



## scarfmischief1

American Vogue, September 2014


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scarfmischief1 said:


> American Vogue, September 2014



Gorgeous earrings by Pierre Hardy, thanks *scarfmischief*!


----------



## Leah

scarfmischief1 said:


> American Vogue, September 2014



Stunning!!


----------



## maneki_neko

I LOVE this scarf! Anyone know which one it is? Is it in the current collection? I somehow cannot find it.... 



scarfmischief1 said:


> Harper's Bazaar - October 2014


----------



## VesperSparrow

maneki_neko said:


> I LOVE this scarf! Anyone know which one it is? Is it in the current collection? I somehow cannot find it....



Could be Melodie Chromatique - see Uno's post (#89) in "Fall 2014 scarves"  thread. Sorry that I have no idea how to post a link on my phone!  I don't know of any real life postings of it yet.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

scarfmischief1 said:


> Harper's Bazaar - October 2014


Such a beautiful scarf


----------



## QKay

scarfmischief1 said:


> Harper's Bazaar - October 2014


Love this, thanks for posting!


----------



## maneki_neko

Oh yes, that must be it - thank you for your help! I might actually go to my boutique tomorrow and ask if they can order it for me 



VesperSparrow said:


> Could be Melodie Chromatique - see Uno's post (#89) in "Fall 2014 scarves"  thread. Sorry that I have no idea how to post a link on my phone!  I don't know of any real life postings of it yet.


----------



## Birdonce

Argh, I tore the pages out and then lost them. Elle Sept 2014 has a number of Hermes items featured in articles, including a white Hazlan. Also has a number of advertisements.


----------



## scarfmischief1

maneki_neko said:


> I LOVE this scarf! Anyone know which one it is? Is it in the current collection? I somehow cannot find it....




Yes, this scarf is Melodie Chromatique.


----------



## QKay

scarfmischief1 said:


> Yes, this scarf is Melodie Chromatique.


Images from before The Change (in the website)....fantastic!  This one is going on my list.

This from the November 2014 Elle Decor:


----------



## peggioka

I saw the silk postcards at the petit H exhibition - I don't imagine that I will use them for mailing 



QKay said:


> Images from before The Change (in the website)....fantastic!  This one is going on my list.
> 
> This from the November 2014 Elle Decor:


----------



## jula

*Elle France 3rd October 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Elle Japan October 2014* tfs


----------



## jula

*Vogue China October 2014* tfs


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Its nice to see Hermes getting editorial pages in the fashion magazines - I often think its overlooked in favour of trendier names.  Lovely photos. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

This bag &#10084;&#65039;

Harper's Bazaar Singapore Sept 2014 issue


----------



## mcwee

I turned the carre brochure to these. Zebra Pegasus is my favorite.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

mcwee said:


> I turned the carre brochure to these. Zebra Pegasus is my favorite.


  Love it!


----------



## mcwee

CanuckBagLover said:


> Love it!



Thanks CanuckBagLover.


----------



## Florasun

mcwee said:


> I turned the carre brochure to these. Zebra Pegasus is my favorite.



Love!!! Your own petite H!


----------



## mcwee

Florasun said:


> Love!!! Your own petite H!



To waste to discard it, might as well recycle it.


----------



## Birdonce

mcwee said:


> I turned the carre brochure to these. Zebra Pegasus is my favorite.



Fantastic! Brilliant idea!


----------



## scarfmischief1

Vogue India, September 2014


----------



## scarfmischief1

Elle, October 2014


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

The National
Luxury news, UAE, October 2, 2014


----------



## Birdonce

NYTimes. Links to a Vogue article that also has H scarves
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/30/fashion/latest-fall-fashion-trends-shaggy-sweaters-neck-scarves-and-more.html?ref=fashion&_r=0


----------



## bags to die for

Figaro


----------



## Julide

bags to die for said:


> Figaro



Wow!! Nice photo!!!


----------



## scarfmischief1

Americana Manhasset


----------



## jula

*US Harper's Bazaar December 2014* tfs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> *US Harper's Bazaar December 2014* tfs



Love these last two pics.


----------



## scarfmischief1

Elle, USA, December 2014


----------



## scarfmischief1

Vogue India


----------



## scarfmischief1

Vogue Australia, January 2015


----------



## seton

found thi on Pinterest
the jacket is Fall 2011 collex


----------



## jula

*Elle France 5th December 2014 *tfs


----------



## jula

Vogue Deutsch January 2015 tfs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> Vogue Deutsch January 2015 tfs




Love this, jula!


----------



## scarfmischief1

Architectural Digest, March 2015


----------



## scarfmischief1

a few pages of SS 2015 Le Monde


----------



## hermes_lemming

Gawd that model is stunning!


----------



## scarfmischief1

Town & Country, March 2015


----------



## scarfmischief1

Elle, March 2015


----------



## c18027

US Elle Decor, March 2015


----------



## QKay

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/03/18/hermes-slim-watch/


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Harpers Bazaar March 2015


----------



## scarfmischief1

The beach towel has the added feature of armholes, so you can wear it like a cape.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scarfmischief1 said:


> The beach towel has the added feature of armholes, so you can wear it like a cape.



The last pic of the new watch is beautiful, *scarfmischief*. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## ayumiken

Very informative, thanks for sharing


----------



## QKay

Page 107 of the June issue of Conde Nast Traveler features Le Bal des Oiseaux scarf.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## plastic-fish

In my doctor's office today...  Sorry for the photos of the page as opposed to a scan.  June 2015 issue in Elle Canada.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

plastic-fish said:


> In my doctor's office today...  Sorry for the photos of the page as opposed to a scan.  June 2015 issue in Elle Canada.


So fun to read


----------



## Gixxer

plastic-fish said:


> In my doctor's office today...  Sorry for the photos of the page as opposed to a scan.  June 2015 issue in Elle Canada.



Thank you for posting this! I love articles like this. Really, where are these people that kept Hermes from early 60s and why am I not related to them.

This bit however, in the bottom right corner of the bag, kills me:




			
				Elle Canada June 2015 said:
			
		

> *OWN IT. *This 1963 Kelly is priceless. But you can shop your own at hermes.com.



Um, no.


----------



## plastic-fish

Gixxer said:


> Thank you for posting this! I love articles like this. Really, where are these people that kept Hermes from early 60s and why am I not related to them.
> 
> Ditto
> 
> This bit however, in the bottom right corner of the bag, kills me:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no.


 
lol...! thought the same thing...


----------



## BalLVLover

plastic-fish said:


> In my doctor's office today...  Sorry for the photos of the page as opposed to a scan.  June 2015 issue in Elle Canada.



Thanks for posting, I love reading articles like this.  The Kelly is my favorite bag has always been the epitome of the perfect elegant and ladylike handbag for me.

That comment in the corner is hilarious!


----------



## nana845

plastic-fish said:


> In my doctor's office today...  Sorry for the photos of the page as opposed to a scan.  June 2015 issue in Elle Canada.



So cool! Thanks for posting. I love the bit about meeting the artisan. I want to hear more!


----------



## QKay

Nice feature, even if the scarf design is incorrectly identified.


----------



## scarfmischief1

.


----------



## plastic-fish

This beauty was included as part of a separate insert with my September, 2015 issue of Canada's FASHION magazine.  There are 22 items in total, mostly clothing, unsure if everyone wants to see all pages. But this drool-worthyKelly definitely deserves a view. Note the canvas strap too.... Sure does make a person think that beauty would easy to buy...


----------



## plastic-fish

Just one more, although I wish it were in color....


----------



## sissy milano

plastic-fish said:


> Just one more, although I wish it were in color....



I have tried it in my local store, it's black & white... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## plastic-fish

sissy milano said:


> I have tried it in my local store, it's black & white... absolutely gorgeous!



Interesting...  I guess that might be why the photo is in black and white. The kaftan does look gorgeous, might have to check my local store for it... Thanks for the input..,


----------



## sissy milano

plastic-fish said:


> Interesting...  I guess that might be why the photo is in black and white. The kaftan does look gorgeous, might have to check my local store for it... Thanks for the input..,



it's a pleasure. this piece is TDF...


----------



## plastic-fish

Canada's FASHION September issue.


----------



## plastic-fish

From Canada's FASHION magazine, October issue.  Can't say I'm loving the green lips but the enamels throughout are lovely.  Enjoy....

PS having issues righting the pictures, my apologies...


----------



## golconda

What bag is this one?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

golconda said:


> What bag is this one?  Thanks in advance.


Cabacity 45


----------



## golconda

thanks very much !!


----------



## QKay

plastic-fish said:


> Canada's FASHION September issue.


I have come across that top photo in various publications and it always stops me in my tracks. Beautifully compelling.


----------



## jula

Interview with Axel Dumas buro247

*When Mira met Hermès: "When people line up, I cringe"*

_Buro 24/7 founder Miroslava sat down with Hermès CEO Axel Dumas in Russia to talk Apple watches, exclusivity and that infamous waiting list..._

For a man who's in charge of one of the world's most coveted, not to mention, mysterious luxury brands, Hermès CEO Axel Dumas is refreshingly candid about his family owned company. Here's what he had to say when he spoke to Miroslava Duma in an exclusive Buro 24/7 interview:

*Your background is in banking. How did you then decide to finally join the family business? It might have seemed like an obvious step by others, but maybe not by you?*
To be frank, I had never imagined myself working for Hermès. It was mostly the work of my uncle, who was the CEO, and the work of my mother, who was the managing director of production. It was their thing and quite frankly it took up a lot of family time already! [laughs] My first step at Hermès was when I was fourteen; I tried to learn how to stitch. I couldn't even stitch in a line.

*So you were like an intern?*
Yes, an intern. I'm very bad at stitching you know. I can't stitch to save my life, but I can polish pretty well [laughs]. After I finished studying political science I really wanted to go to China. I applied for a lot of jobs in China and the only one for me was banking.

*Why did you want to spend time in China in particular?*
I wanted something different from New York or London, something a little bit more exotic. I went to China for two years, then I worked in Paris for a bank. Afterwards I spent four years in New York. When I was in New York, my uncle Jean-Louis Dumas, who was then CEO, came to see me. He was starting to get sick and he asked me if I would like to join the company. I have to admit that I was quite surprised but I said yes.

*It was a great achievement to keep Hermès independent. How did the company and the team manage to do that?*
Let's look at things in perspective: I'm the sixth generation of the family, so Hermès has been part of the family for almost 180 years. Why is it important that it's a family-owned company? It's probably because we want to keep the values of Hermès alive and true - that craftsmanship, that quality and that spirit that exists at Hermès. There is no marketing department, there's freedom of buying and there are a lot of things which are a little bit crazy. That's why we were fighting for Hermès' independence in terms of shareholding. Also we knew that we didn't want to depend on banks so we tried to be cautious.

*In your view, what are the most important things when managing a company like Hermès?*
I think there are two things that are the most important. The first is respecting and maintaining your heritage, which for us means retaining very strong craftsmanship and respecting our history. And the second thing is not to be afraid to change what needs to be changed in order to remain relevant in the contemporary world. We are over 180 years old, but we have always managed to change and reinvent ourselves.

The first person in the company who reinvented himself was Émile Hermès. When he was 27 years old he decided that Russia was a big market and he went there. It took him two years to go to St Petersburg and Moscow and then he started to sell to the Tsar - it was our first foreign success. The second thing, which was less good for our business, was that the car was replacing the horse. It was a big issue for Hermès, because we had been selling to the equestrian market for one hundred years. And Émile was the one who reinvented Hermès by keeping the craftsmanship and adding women's bags, silk, ties and ready-to-wear.

*Hermès was one of the first to launch an e-commerce platform back in 2001, almost 15 years ago, when everybody was talking about the Internet as the future, but no one was really doing anything significant about it. How does Hermès find balance between tradition and innovation in technology?*
It's always a fine line. But I think that digital is not a matter of innovation, it's a matter of looking where the world is going and trying to embrace it instead of resisting it. When we launched an e-commerce platform in 2001, it was the decision of my uncle. My cousin Pierre-Alexis and I were young, we were saying that we need to look at the Internet and what the others are doing. Everyone was pushing for the creation of a website to tell the Hermès story. And he would say: "I don't need to explain the story of Hermès, people need to live it and feel it. What I am is a merchant and we have a store, so what we are going to do is to open a store". We were the first ones to do it and we did it on a very small scale in the beginning - only in the US, selling perfume and ties.

What I find funny is that the discussion now is similar to what was happening in the 70s. At the time it was about 'should we go international or not?' And people were saying there was no need, because the world was coming to Paris, and it would be too risky. Fortunately for us the decision was 'Let's go'! And I think it is the same with digital. You can say that our stores are doing well, why should we go digital, is it a luxury experience? etc. But in 10 or 20 years people will want to have a relationship with you in the digital realm, be it for buying, for communication or just for information. So we need to do it now and do it with our own philosophy and style.

*Can you tell us a little bit about the collaboration with Apple that everyone is talking about? I thought it was genius.*
We have always had a lot of respect for Apple and, vice versa, Jonathan Ive has a lot of Hermès objects.

He is considered one of the greatest creative minds in history, so for him to collaborate with Hermès is a great compliment.
As a CEO I don't like collaboration and it was the same for Apple. When we met with Jonathan Ive we discussed our philosophies and views and they were very similar. So we decided to give it a try. I must say that the product itself is very beautiful, it combines the craftsmanship and the sharpness of Hermès design and Apple technology. That's how we launched it. It was not a worldwide master plan for global domination; it was about mutual respect and admiration, about making a product. What is important about Apple, and that's what we share, is that they care about objects and they make things that are quite addictive, especially to me, as you may have noticed [laughs]. If you spend 90 per cent of your day with an iPhone, it is important. They still care about typography and details.

We had a discussion with Jonathan Ive and with the craftsmen about changing the watch slightly. The sensor really needed to be on your wrist, but it didn't allow you to move as it's usually done. It was a very old craftsman, a lady, who found the best solution. I think we have many shared values with Apple. I respect them yet they're a very different company. The purpose was not to make something cool; it was to have fun and to try to create a beautiful product.

*How important is social media to you?*
I think for Hermès it's something that we can still improve on because we are always very cautious about having a very particular message. On social media communication is back and forth. You can't control it as much. Sometimes it can be a bit unsettling for a brand. We need to find our own way to communicate. A part of what we do is to add to the mystery. We don't show everything. My uncle says that you don't show the kitchen of a good restaurant. We need to find the right balance, but I do think with social media we still need to do better. We have an Instagram, which is much more visual, and we are a very visual company - this has opened a new avenue for us.

_cont_.


----------



## jula

*Once in the Hermès factory I saw some very talented craftsmen in white coats making Kelly bags and silver bracelets by hand. And I saw the film, which I thought was amazing. I think you need to show people because everybody understands that Hermès stands for the highest quality handmade products, but when you see it and witness it, you re-think the whole process and your perception of the brand changes.*
I think we have three things that make us very different. The first one comes from Jean-Louis Dumas - it's the care we put into our manufacturing. His view was not to show it to anyone else. He said: "You need to have a beautiful setting to do beautiful things", and that's why we care a lot about the architecture of our buildings.

The second thing, is that we always try to keep it at a human scale. That's why we don't say that it's a factory but a manufactory. We try to keep the number of staff at 200-250 people, because we believe that if the manager doesn't know everyone by name it becomes something different.

And the third important thing: apart from the cutting, every bag is made by one craftsman only. Of course, we could have it a bit more standardised, with each craftsman doing his stage of the process. But for us it's very important that one person makes a bag and signs it at the end. It shows our respect for the craftsmen and it gives the product more soul. Some [craftspeople] get attached to their bag and they have to let it go. It's very funny when a bag comes back for polishing and they find that it's a bag that they've made - they get quite emotional. You cannot quantify that, but it's part of the magic of Hermès.

*What you've created with the bags especially, is really amazing. The demand is astonishing.*
Yes, but still when I [hear of people lining up], I cringe a little bit. At the time when huge demand for the bags began to appear, we were much smaller, so we were very excited. I remember I was quite young and there were no waiting list. It was done totally organically. While everyone was trying to deal with the issue, the waiting list was created on desirability, but it was not something planned at all. It's strange to see other companies launching bags and saying "there is a waiting list" from day one. We did not compromise on the product itself  - people are ready to wait because when they have their bag, they will have a genuinely exceptional bag. 

Source: http://www.buro247.com.au/fashion/insiders/when-mira-met-herm-s-ceo-people-are-ready-to-wait.html


----------



## AnaTeresa

What a great article. I love how he talks about keeping the staff small and keeping the human touch and emotion to a product, rather than succumbing to standardization and factory-line processing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jula said:


> *Once in the Hermès factory I saw some very talented craftsmen in white coats making Kelly bags and silver bracelets by hand. And I saw the film, which I thought was amazing. I think you need to show people because everybody understands that Hermès stands for the highest quality handmade products, but when you see it and witness it, you re-think the whole process and your perception of the brand changes.*
> I think we have three things that make us very different. The first one comes from Jean-Louis Dumas - it's the care we put into our manufacturing. His view was not to show it to anyone else. He said: "You need to have a beautiful setting to do beautiful things", and that's why we care a lot about the architecture of our buildings.
> 
> The second thing, is that we always try to keep it at a human scale. That's why we don't say that it's a factory but a manufactory. We try to keep the number of staff at 200-250 people, because we believe that if the manager doesn't know everyone by name it becomes something different.
> 
> And the third important thing: apart from the cutting, every bag is made by one craftsman only. Of course, we could have it a bit more standardised, with each craftsman doing his stage of the process. But for us it's very important that one person makes a bag and signs it at the end. It shows our respect for the craftsmen and it gives the product more soul. Some [craftspeople] get attached to their bag and they have to let it go. It's very funny when a bag comes back for polishing and they find that it's a bag that they've made - they get quite emotional. You cannot quantify that, but it's part of the magic of Hermès.
> 
> *What you've created with the bags especially, is really amazing. The demand is astonishing.*
> Yes, but still when I [hear of people lining up], I cringe a little bit. At the time when huge demand for the bags began to appear, we were much smaller, so we were very excited. I remember I was quite young and there were no waiting list. It was done totally organically. While everyone was trying to deal with the issue, the waiting list was created on desirability, but it was not something planned at all. It's strange to see other companies launching bags and saying "there is a waiting list" from day one. We did not compromise on the product itself  - people are ready to wait because when they have their bag, they will have a genuinely exceptional bag.
> 
> Source: http://www.buro247.com.au/fashion/insiders/when-mira-met-herm-s-ceo-people-are-ready-to-wait.html



*jula*, thanks so much for this article! Very interesting reading.


----------



## bresquier

Jane Birkin's interview in The Telegraph:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/luxury/womens-style/101445/my-luxuries-jane-birkin.html


----------



## c18027

Silver Bracelet &#8212; $1,200 USD

Harper's Bazaar, April 2016, page 241


----------



## c18027

Blouse and Skirt &#8212; Prices upon request

Harper's Bazaar, April 2016, page 234


----------



## c18027

Espadrilles &#8212; $710 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, May 2016, page 86


----------



## c18027

Scarf  $970 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, May 2016, page 100


----------



## c18027

Oran Sandals &#8212; $960 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, May 2016, page 125


----------



## c18027

Bag &#8212; $1,425 USD, Insert &#8212; $700 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, May 2016, page 135


----------



## c18027

Swimsuit  $1,200 USD
Harper's Bazaar, May 2016, page 269


----------



## c18027

Glenn Hinderstein's Hollywood Hills home, designed by architect Diana Lands and interior decorator Peter Dunham.
_Elle Decor_, March 2016, page 155


----------



## c18027

Tutti Frutti Bag  $8,250 USD
_Veranda_, MarchApril, page 68


----------



## c18027

"Panthera Pardus" 90cm silk scarf  $395 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, June/July 2016, page 58


----------



## QKay

From the June 2016 issue of Elle Decor magazine:


----------



## c18027

Necklace  $1,200 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, February 2016, page 42


----------



## c18027

Top and Pants  Prices upon request
_Harper's Bazaar_, February 2016, page 171


----------



## c18027

Shoes  $780 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, February 2016, page 177


----------



## c18027

Interview with Pierre Hardy, Hermès creative director of jewelry and shoes 
_Harper's Bazaar_, February 2016, page 218


----------



## c18027

Soap Set  $63 USD
_Architectural Digest_, December 2015, page 40


----------



## c18027

Apple Watch Hermès Single Tour  $1,100 USD
_Architectural Digest_, December 2015, page 52


----------



## c18027

_Architectural Digest_, January 2016, page 45


----------



## c18027

Moko lacquered bracelet in "Fibres" pattern &#8212; $260
_Veranda_, January/February 2016, page 132


----------



## c18027

Avalon Terre d'H Blanket  $1,600 USD
_Elle Decor_, May 2016, page 34


----------



## c18027

Hermès ad campaign
_Elle Decor_, May 2016


----------



## c18027

Hermès ad campaign
_Vogue_, September 2015


----------



## c18027

Sculptor Marie Christophe's home in the Gascogne region of France
_Vogue_, September 2015, page 626


----------



## c18027

Silk bandana in "Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus," 55cm, colorway 08  $185 USD
_Vogue_, September 2015, page 826


----------



## c18027

Hermès ad campaign
_Elle Decor_, April 2016


----------



## c18027

Cape Cod Double Tour Watch, Barenia strap, size PM  $2,975 USD
Interview with interior designer Alessandra Branca and family
_Veranda_, May/June 2016, page 56


----------



## c18027

Hermès boutique Miami Design District
_Architectural Digest_, February 2016, page 32


----------



## c18027

Farming Clouté Bag  $12,000 USD
_Veranda_, October 2015, page 62


----------



## c18027

Slim Watch  $9,450 USD
_Veranda_, October 2015, page 90


----------



## c18027

Iris Ukiyoé Perfume  $255 USD
Veranda, October 2015, page 184


----------



## c18027

Octogone Bag  $7,500 USD
Elle Decor, May 2016, page 290


----------



## QKay

Gorgeous fabric, in the July/August 2016 issue of Elle Decor.


----------



## Mali_

Lovely new watches, with VCA renowned stones.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mali_ said:


> View attachment 3419455
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely new watches, with VCA renowned stones.



Oh those New H watches are super gorgeous! 

Thanks for the pic, Mali!!!


----------



## c18027

Necklace  $35,600 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, August 2016, page 38


----------



## c18027

Studded Bracelets  $540 to $650 USD each
_Harper's Bazaar_, August 2016, page 78


----------



## c18027

Clutch  $21,100 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, August 2016, page 102


----------



## MommyDaze

Town and Country September 2016. I had to laugh out loud at the reference to H.com after the price list as if you can just go online and get one.


----------



## c18027

Magazine holder  $6,900 USD
Wastebasket  $8,200 USD  
_Architectural Digest_, September 2016, page 39


----------



## c18027

Médor diamond watch, price available upon request
_Architectural Digest_, September 2016, page 52


----------



## c18027

Hermès bags, article on interior designer Kelly Wearstler
_Architectural Digest_, September 2016, pages 62–64


----------



## c18027

Swimsuit  $510 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, page 471


----------



## c18027

Necklace  $3,200 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, page 344


----------



## c18027

Bikini Top $330 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, page 359


----------



## c18027

Hat  $830 USD
Bag  $8,250 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, page 505


----------



## c18027

Swimsuit $520 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, page 537


----------



## c18027

Shoes  $980 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, page 566


----------



## c18027

Turtleneck  $1,750 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, page 568


----------



## c18027

Article on Jane Birkin
_Harper's Bazaar_, September 2016, pages 394–396


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Ladies keep them coming! Love the new posts


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Copyright: For the Love of Bags
By Julia Werner & Dennis Braatz


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

From the book: For the Love of Bags


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Yacht International
Oct 2016


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

L'Officiel Singapore June 2016


----------



## c18027

Galop d'Hermès Parfum Advertisement & Sample  
_The Book _from Neiman Marcus, October 2016


----------



## c18027

Oria chairs  $7,350 USD each
_Elle Decor_, October 2016, page 73


----------



## c18027

Stool used as nightstand in the home of Jeffrey Kalinsky, Nordstrom's VP of Fashion
_Elle Decor_, October 2016, page 168


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Naturally I was looking for some Hermes articles in Musée des Arts Décoratifs (Haha kidding!) these are some photos I saw under "Cuir" and thought I should share


----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo

On the left I believe is an Hermes coat.


----------



## c18027

Faubourg Manchette Watch $8,550 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, November 2016, page 170 (top left)


----------



## c18027

Dress $4,450 USD
Sneakers, price upon request
(white suit is Dolce & Gabbana)
_Harper's Bazaar_, November 2016, page 256, 258


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

French Mode (book)


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

French L'Officiel October 2016


----------



## OneMoreDay

I don't know if this was posted before but thought I would share it anyways. Carrie Otis for Vogue Italia.






Source: http://deforest.tumblr.com/post/152228228325/90s-wear-carre-otis-for-vogue-italia-1991


----------



## VintageQuestions

very good info, thanks for that!


----------



## c18027

Hermès ad campaign
_Travel + Leisure_, September 2016, Back Cover


----------



## c18027

_The Wall Street Journal Magazine, Men's Style_, September 2016
Sweater  $2,275 USD:  Bottom right, page 89
Sneakers  $1,075 USD:  Bottom right, page 90


----------



## c18027

_The Wall Street Journal Magazine, Men's Style_, September 2016
Sweater  $2,425 USD and blanket  $1,525 USD: page 121


----------



## OneMoreDay

Raquel Zimmerman is back in W Magazine. Photographed by Jamie Hawkesworth.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

OneMoreDay said:


> Raquel Zimmerman is back in W Magazine. Photographed by Jamie Hawkesworth.
> View attachment 3505582


What a contrast in style this picture quietly makes - the Kelly so understated - even in which I assume is croc (no wonder its been around since the 50s - such a timeless classic elegant design) and then the dress and belt that Raquel Zimmerman is wearing - I assume Gucci - but just way too much and overdone for my taste.  Can see the Kelly sitting in someone's closet for years to come but the dress and belt -  out by next season.


----------



## OneMoreDay

CanuckBagLover said:


> What a contrast in style this picture quietly makes - the Kelly so understated - even in which I assume is croc (no wonder its been around since the 50s - such a timeless classic elegant design) and then the dress and belt that Raquel Zimmerman is wearing - I assume Gucci - but just way too much and overdone for my taste.  Can see the Kelly sitting in someone's closet for years to come but the dress and belt -  out by next season.


I agree. Personally, I enjoy Alessandro Michele's Gucci from afar as there's just too much going on for me to wear. The theme of the shoot was that Raquel was the head of her own matron circle.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Linda Evangelista in Vogue.


----------



## c18027

_Allure_, November 2016
Shoes $970 USD: page 105


----------



## c18027

_Elle Decor _, November 2016
Beloved India Fabric: page 24 (bottom left)


----------



## c18027

Another scene from the Galop d'Hermès Parfum ad campaign
_Harper's Bazaar_, October 2016


----------



## c18027

Octogone Bag, $6,350 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, October 2016, pg. 76


----------



## c18027

Slim d'Hermès rose gold watch, $23,300
_Harper's Bazaar_, October 2016, pg. 217 (top center)


----------



## c18027

Galop d'Hermès Parfum, $210 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, October 2016, pg. 238 (bottom right)


----------



## c18027

Jacket $5,250 and skirt $2,500
_Harper's Bazaar_, October 2016, pg. 255


----------



## Notorious Pink

OneMoreDay said:


> I agree. Personally, I enjoy Alessandro Michele's Gucci from afar as there's just too much going on for me to wear. The theme of the shoot was that Raquel was the head of her own matron circle.
> View attachment 3505678



Ha ha yes, because this is EXACTLY what school pickup looks like. [emoji38]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found this picture on Google, but I don't know the origin.


----------



## c18027

_Harper's Bazaar_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017
Apple Watch case $549 and Hermès strap $489 USD: page 130


----------



## c18027

_Harper's Bazaar_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017
Cinetic d'Hermès alligator bag, price upon request: page 132


----------



## c18027

_Harper's Bazaar_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017
Necklace, price upon request: page 165


----------



## c18027

_Harper's Bazaar_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017
Apple Watch case $549 and Hermès strap $489 USD: page 188


----------



## c18027

_Harper's Bazaar_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017
Shirt $12,600, pants $2,950, and sandals $1,900 USD: page 316


----------



## OneMoreDay

Penelope Cruz in Vogue Spain December 2016.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OneMoreDay said:


> Penelope Cruz in Vogue Spain December 2016.



Penelope simply rocks those double CDC cuffs ~ love!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Penelope simply rocks those double CDC cuffs ~ love!



agree! she's fab..


----------



## c18027

Alligator and sapphire Médor watch, $75, 775 USD
_The Christmas Book_ by Neiman Marcus


----------



## c18027

Exclusive Soap Trio, $66 USD
_The Christmas Book_ by Neiman Marcus


----------



## c18027

Attelage Céleste Bracelet, price upon request, page 45
_The Wall Street Journal Magazine_,  Dec 2016/Jan 2017


----------



## c18027

Slim d'Hermès watch (top right), $7,650 USD
_The Wall Street Journal Magazine_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017, page 72


----------



## c18027

Shorts, $1,275 USD
_The Wall Street Journal Magazine_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017, page 82


----------



## c18027

Jacket, $3,350 USD
_The Wall Street Journal Magazine_, Dec 2016/Jan 2017, page 83


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tim Walker's 'Don't Shoot' spread for Vogue Italia Sept 1999.


----------



## QKay

In today's New York Times magazine.


----------



## c18027

Terre d'H abaca-cotton fabric in colorway M04 on 1970s sofa in the home of model Hana Soukupová and entrepreneur Drew Aaron. 
_Architectural Digest_, August 2016, page 92


----------



## c18027

Tartan blanket and pillow, prices upon request
_Architectural Digest_, December 2016, page 46


----------



## c18027

Voyage en Ikat vase, teapot, and bowl from $1,500 USD
_Architectural Digest_, December 2016, page 131


----------



## c18027

Blue & white Avalon baby blanket (top left), $920 USD
_Architectural Digest_, February 2017, page 26


----------



## c18027

Pippa Chaise Longue ($28,200 USD) in the home of American television screenwriter, director, and producer Ryan Murphy 
_Architectural Digest_, December 2016, page 66


----------



## c18027

Cape Cod GM watch, diamond-set, onyx dial, double tour strap in black alligator, $10,800 USD
_Elle Decor_, September 2016, Back cover


----------



## c18027

Dress & shirt, prices upon request 
_Harper's Bazaar_, February 2017, page 163


----------



## c18027

White outfit (small photo, top left), prices upon request
_Harper's Bazaar_, February 2017, page 210


----------



## c18027

Optique Chaîne d'Ancre fabric in colorway M02 on the guest room bed in a Rancho Mirage, CA home designed by Sheldon Harte.
_Elle Decor_, March 2017, page 30


----------



## QKay

c18027 said:


> Optique Chaîne d'Ancre fabric in colorway M02 on the guest room bed in a Rancho Mirage, CA home designed by Sheldon Harte.
> _Architectural Digest_, March 2017, page 30


(Elle Decor, not AD...)
I enjoy all the photos you post!


----------



## c18027

Vestiaire coat rack, $13,200 USD, in the dressing room of carpet dealer Pierre Sauvage's Paris Left Bank apartment.
_Elle Decor_, March 2017, page 66


----------



## c18027

QKay said:


> (Elle Decor, not AD...)
> I enjoy all the photos you post!



Thanks for the correction.  Too little time, too many magazines!


----------



## c18027

Birkin bag in the dressing room of Rena and Makram Abboud.
_Elle Decor_, March 2017, page 68


----------



## c18027

Birkin bags in the dressing room of television producer Ellen Rakieten's Chicago apartment. 
_Elle Decor_, March 2017, page 68


----------



## c18027

Circuit 24 cotton & silk pillows (second from left and third from right), $1,150.00 USD each, in the den of a Rancho Mirage, CA home designed by Sheldon Harte.
_Elle Decor_, March 2017, page 135


----------



## c18027

Ecru/camel Avalon blanket, $1,525 USD, and Avalon GM pillows, $890 USD each, in the master bedroom of a Rancho Mirage, CA home designed by Sheldon Harte.
_Elle Decor_, March 2017, page 136


----------



## c18027

Pale pink jumpsuit, price upon request
_The Wall Street Journal Magazine_, Feb 2017, page 54


----------



## c18027

Pants, price upon request
_The Wall Street Journal Magazine_, Feb 2017, page 73


----------



## c18027

Mini Kelly in Hermès ad campaign
_The Wall Street Journal Magazine_, Feb 2017, Back cover


----------



## snowbuns

Bump up up up! 
I was going to start a thread about Hermes ads, because I love looking at them so much, I'm like some grandpa with old magazine clippings 'from the good old days'...and then I found this when looking if there already were any threads. 
I have a few I love I want to share:


----------



## snowbuns

Came across today in a magazine

Object sense presentation @ dosan park hermes seoul










The new On a Summer Day design...that constance!!!


----------



## MommyDaze

Interesting take on Kelly from April 2017 Elle.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Isabeli Fontana in Hermes RTW for Vogue Paris.





Fur by Hermes.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Diane Kruger in an Hermes jacket for Interview Magazine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kozue Akimoto for Hermès shot by Craig McDean.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olivia Munn for FASHION magazine. Hermes romper.




Source: designerleather.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ellen Rosa by Giampaolo Sgura for Vogue Brazil April 2017 - Hermes




Source: designerleather.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gisele with Hermes jewelry for Vogue Paris June/July 2017 by Mario Testino.













Source: supermodelgiselb.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marie Ange Casta by Benjamin Kanarek for Grazia Russia - Hermes leather dress




Source: designerleather.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hermes leather boots




Source: designerleather.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Elle Spain March 2011




Source: designerleather.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

1974




Source: frenchouillarde.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Milla Jovovich for Los Angeles Times Magazine - Hermes leather dress




Source: designerleather.tumblr.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Irina Shayk by Nagi Sakai for HB Spain - Hermes leather overalls




Source: designerleather.tumblr.com


----------



## cassisberry




----------



## OneMoreDay

Hermes at the Salon del Mobile Milano. Source: Belle Australia.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vogue Italia - September 2017. Photo by Inez & Vinoodh.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Australian model Lou Kenny wearing Hermes coat, sweater, and skirt for Vogue Australia - August 2017. Photo by Charles Dennington, Alan White & Kellie Stratton.


----------



## OneMoreDay

New Campaign. W Magazine - September 2017 Issue.


----------



## PJW5813

An opening reference to the Hermes Himalaya B with gold and diamond encrusted hardware that soldfor
a record-breaking amount earlier this year.  Also a reflection on some bags becoming 'investment' pieces.
This is an article from How To Spend It, the monthly lux magazine with The Financial Times.


"...Head turning new handbags take their cue from haute couture.
Pulse-quickening design, treasured materials, thrilling artistry… enter the era of the heirloom handbag. Avril Groom reports. Photography by Jobe Lawrenson ..."

http://www.howtospendit.com/articles/201685


----------



## golconda

I love her style. 
http://www.christies.com/features/D...144A13C_1&cid=DM143189&bid=114752755#FID-8734


----------



## shrpthorn

Sorry, it may be high art but this just looks kinky to me....I can't picture it on my wall. LoL


----------



## OneMoreDay

shrpthorn said:


> Sorry, it may be high art but this just looks kinky to me....I can't picture it on my wall. LoL


I think Helmut Newton considered Hermes “the world’s greatest sex shop—with its whips, saddles, spurs”.


----------



## OneMoreDay

From Architectural Digest Dec 2017.


_In an age-old Chinese story, a praying mantis tries to stop a chariot with its arms. “It’s a fable of immoderate courage,” says Korean-French artist Seulgi Lee, who abstracted such dicta into vibrant quilts for her Blanket Project U in 2014. Now, working with Korean artisans who practice the traditional Nubi technique—long lines of stitches, separated by as little as half a centimeter—she has turned three of the designs into limited-edition cashmere quilts for Hermès. Look closely and you can make out graphic renditions of that strong-armed mantis (shown), a pipe-smoking tiger, and a horse’s hindquarters. “I like to imagine that these proverbs can influence the dreams of people who use the blanket,” she says. Hermes.com_


----------



## Mali_

Sharing two articles, one in English about the Kelly: http://robbreport.com/style/accessories/ultimate-fashion-collectors-item-hermes-2767515/
The other, in French about Hermès: http://www.lemonde.fr/m-styles/arti...-affaire-est-dans-le-sac_5223227_4497319.html   -(plenty of online translators if you don’t read French)


----------



## lolanfrank

Feb 2018 vanity fair. Who has heard of this bucket Bag? A Licol 19 is the label


----------



## lolanfrank

It’s the white one sorry for bad pic


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kaia Gerber in Love Magazine. Photo by MERT AND MARCUS.


----------



## Mali_

OneMoreDay said:


> Kaia Gerber in Love Magazine. Photo by MERT AND MARCUS.
> View attachment 3942456


She’s the mirror image of her mother - wow


----------



## Meta

lolanfrank said:


> It’s the white one sorry for bad pic


I posted images of it here.


----------



## OneMoreDay

*From AnOther Magazine:*
*

Photography by Anders Erdström; Studio des Fleurs*
*Exploring the World of Margiela, the Hermès Years*
*Susannah Frankel explores why Margiela's unlikely appointment at Hermès made for one of the most successful collaborations in fashion history*
— April 4, 2017 —

When, in April 1997, it was announced that Martin Margiela had been appointed creative director of Hermès, it came as a surprise. This, after all, was the era of the superstar designer: Tom Ford at Gucci, John Galliano at Givenchy and then at Dior, Alexander McQueen at Givenchy, Stella McCartney at Chloé... Margiela founded his fashion house in 1988 with Jenny Meirens, and everyone who cared about his work – and we were and still are many – knows that the designer eschewed the spotlight, having learned from his time working alongside Jean Paul Gaultier that being the face of a fashion house comes at a price: one he was reluctant to pay. Post-Eurotrash Gaultier was overlooked for the Dior job despite talent and an estimable pedigree. Margiela preferred his work to speak for itself. He and the loyal inner circle of creatives with which he surrounded himself guarded his anonymity fiercely.


*Trenchcoat in cotton gabardine, sleeveless pullover in cashmere and silk, pants in wool, ankle boots in leather, headscarf ‘Losange’ in silk crêpe, Hermès S/S03. Photography by Thierry Le Goues*

Equally unpredictable – as far as first impressions go, at least – was the choice of a designer who was very much perceived as central to fashion’s avant-garde. Martin Margiela re-worked vintage finds – from leather butcher’s aprons to antique wedding dresses – based clothing around Stockman dummies, home furnishings and even Christmas tinsel. He turned more conventional fashion upside-down and inside-out – often literally – reversing seams and leaving edges to fray. He favoured everyday materials – paper, calico, cheap lining fabrics – and cast beautiful friends and acquaintances as opposed to professional models for his shows, which took place in far-flung places with no seating plan (or at times, even seats). The Maison Martin Margiela label, meanwhile – a blank, white cotton square – seemed to question the very notion of designer fashion as status driven. To the uninitiated, there was no way of knowing that a Maison Martin Margiela design was, in fact, ‘designer’.


*Shawl collar cardigan and sleeveless tunic pullover in cashmere, Hermès A/W99, 'Portraits de femme en Hermès', Le Monde d’Hermès, Photography by Joanna Van Mulder*

Hermès, on the other hand, was among the oldest and grandest French status names of them all. Cheap fashion jokes ensued. Would Margiela whitewash the Kelly bag, for example? He loved white – or whites, in Margiela speak – painting leather, denim and more and celebrating the way the non-colour aged thus reflecting the passing of time.

In fact, Margiela’s appointment by then Hermès CEO, the late Jean-Louis Dumas, was among the most inspired in fashion history. Dumas recognised that, at the heart of it all, Margiela was an unrivalled technician. He also saw that at the centre of the Maison Martin Margiela universe, however extreme any tropes might be, was the woman wearing the clothes. His designs may have been groundbreaking but they considered the body inside them over and above anything else.


*Vareuse in double-faced cashmere, sleeveless high-neck pullover in cashmere, mid-length skirt in Shetland wool and boots in calfskin, ‘Le vêtement comme manière de vivre’ Le Monde d’Hermès, Hermès A/W98, Photography by John Midgley*

A new exhibition, _Margiela, The Hermès Years_, at MoMu in Antwerp, is nothing if not testimony to that. At a press conference held in that city on the eve of the opening, Pierre-Alexis Dumas, Jean-Louis’ son and today artistic director at Hermès, told the story of his father’s meeting with Margiela. In place of the elaborate portfolios and moodboards that might have been expected, the designer gave Jean-Louis Dumas a sequence of words. They were as follows: “Comfort, quality, timelessness, everlasting, handmade, tradition, elegance in movement.” That Dumas was able to embrace such an abstract concept – and that Margiela thought in that way in the first place – is nothing short of visionary on both sides. Margiela wasn’t interested in scarf silks or bright colour, something that might have frightened a less pioneering employer given that both were Hermès signatures. Instead, and way ahead of his time, he was intent on the gradual building of a discreetly beautiful wardrobe for discerning women, of all ages, shapes and sizes, assuming, of course, that their budgets allowed. Pierre-Alexis prefers the adjective “costly” to “expensive”, he says with a smile.

*“Comfort, quality, timelessness, everlasting, handmade, tradition, elegance in movement” – Martin Margiela*​

*Collarless jacket and pants in cashmere and silk, high-neck pullover in cashmere and silk, scarf ‘Losange’ in silk crêpe, Le Monde d’Hermès, Hermès A/W01, Photography by Ralph Mecke*

_cont'd..._


----------



## OneMoreDay

“I noticed for a number of seasons that Martin’s legacy is omnipresent,” says Kaat Debo, curator of this fine show and director of MoMu, for her part. This is something of an understatement. “There is this real nostalgia for his oeuvre and of course you see his ideas coming back in a lot of fashion houses. Fashion has a very short memory. This exhibition will give it its memory back.” It is true that Margiela is referenced more perhaps than any other designer just now. What’s more, Debo points out, much of the output in question took place before the digital era, making it more ripe for imitation still. “I think Margiela’s work for Maison Martin Margiela offers an alternative to a system which is under pressure. Martin’s work allows time, it is away from this constant obsession with youth and consumption. For Hermès he did something very similar but within the context of luxury, this was a slowly evolving wardrobe,” says Debo, in explanation of what might not unreasonably be described as fashion’s obsession with this still determinedly elusive man.


*Tuxedo over-skirt in silk ottoman from ‘Les Gestuelles’, Hermès A/W02, Photography by Marina Faust*

Such nostalgia is rose-tinted. Critics were not universally enamoured with Margiela’s shows for Hermès when they were originally shown. Then, as all too often now, they were anticipating the shock of the new and, in fact, that shock was there but only those willing to look closely identified that. At _Hermès, The Margiela Years_ it can be seen in all its glory. It is extraordinary not least for the fact that any one piece could be taken off a mannequin and worn today without looking even remotely dated. Here is the “vareuse” an extremely deep V-neckline on a jacket, shirt or sweater that allowed a woman to shrug off a layer of clothing tying the arms around her waist in a single gesture should she so desire. Margiela refined it throughout his tenure at Hermès. There is the transformable trench coat (Spring/Summer 2003) and more outerwear with detachable lapels, collar and fastenings should madame prefer her clothing more minimal still. At Hermès, Margiela created jumpers knitted entirely in the round to avoid the discomfort of seams and designed a floor-length black cashmere gown which, along with a black strapless all-in-one, relieved the Hermès customer of the frills and furbelows of conventional eveningwear.


_*Maison Martin Margiela A/W96, Photography by Marina Faust*_

Far from taking the house of Hermès apart, Margiela introduced his own icons into its stable. His “double tour” watch strap was a suitably inspired update to the iconic Cape Cod watch, originally designed by Henri D’Origny in 1991. Consider, too, the Hermès button which, in Margiela’s hands, had six as opposed to four holes meaning once attached to a garment, the thread followed the lines of an (Hermès) “H”.

Alongside Margiela’s work during his tenure at Hermès, which lasted a total of 12 seasons, are designs from the Maison Martin Margiela archive (the former are shown against an Hermès orange background, the latter – of course – against white). The much emulated ‘cigarette’ shoulder, in this case from the Spring/Summer 1989 collection, is among the first garments visitors come across. Later, Spring/Summer 1990’s plastic vest – cut from a white plastic grocery bag – can be seen. Debo said that initially this particular piece appeared to be lost. Margiela, who collaborated with the museum throughout the curation process, offered to make her a new one. It was eventually located, however. A sweater knitted by his mother, deliberately misshapen and peppered with holes, shown for Autumn/Winter 1990, is equally witty and pretty. When it was ordered by more clients than expected, her friends set to knitting them too: no two were the same. And let’s not forget the Maison Martin Margiela split toe “tabi’ boot, here black but painted white again, the cracks created by wear or tear only adding to their resonance.

“You might think Martin Margiela is very different to Hermès but look more closely and you see two aspects of a single creative DNA” – Kaat Debo


*‘Sac initale’ in black leather from ‘Les Gestuelles’, Hermès A/W02, Photography by Marina Faust*

“You might think Martin Margiela is very different to Hermès but look more closely and you see two aspects of a single creative DNA,” Debo explains. “At its basis is a deep respect for women, how women wear garments and how their garments function in life.” Anyone lucky enough to have attended Martin Margiela’s shows – both for his own house and for Hermès – will know that is very definitely the case. And it’s a small wonder that women the world over continue to love this designer and to honour his legacy for that.

_Margiela, The Hermès Years is at MoMu, Antwerp, until August 27, 2017._


----------



## OneMoreDay

More pictures from AnOther Magazine.

*Image of the advertising campaign over-painted by Martin Margiela (Cape Cod watch designed by Henri d’Origny and double-tour strap bracelet created by Martin Margiela), Hermès A/W98
Photography by Thierry Le Goues*


*Jacket ‘Les Transformables’, Hermès A/W00
Photography by Stany Dederen


Maison Martin Margiela S/S09
Photography by Marina Faust



Dress in manmade silk, gilet in linen, pants and shoes in cotton, Maison Martin Margiela, S/S97
Photography by Stany Dederen


Fur wig, gilet in linen, blouse in cotton, skirt in wool and shoes in leather, Maison Martin Margiela, A/W97-98
Photography by Stany Dederen



Sleeveless coat and dress in wool, shoes in cotton, Maison Martin Margiela, S/S97
Photography by Stany Dederen



Knitted dress in wool and lurex, gloves and shoes in leather, Maison Martin Margiela, A/W99
Photography by Stany Dederen



'Trompe l’oeuil’ silhouet, Maison Martin Margiela S/S96, Long double coat, sleeveless high-neck pullover and gloves in cashmere, Hermès A/W99
Photography by Stany Dederen




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Double-breasted jacket and pants in wool, sleeveless high-neck pullover in cashmere and silk and muff in kidskin and lambskin, Le Monde d’Hermès, Hermès A/W01
Photography by Ralph Mecke



Maison Martin Margiela A/W00
Photography by Marina Faust*


----------



## OneMoreDay

_cont'd_

*Cardigan in doube-faced crêpe, collarless shirt in Oxford, pants in crêpe and belt ‘Étrivière’ in bridle leather, Le Monde d’Hermès, Hermès S/S99
Photography by Serge Guerand



	

		
			
		

		
	
Cape Cod watch in silver (designed by Henri d’Origny) and double-tour strap bracelet in bridle leather (created by Martin Margiela), Le Monde d’Hermès, Hermès S/S99
Photography by Serge Guerand



Maison Martin Margiela A/W91
Photography by Marina Faust




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Maison Martin Margiela A/W92; Tunic pullover in cashmere, pants in cashmere flannel, scarf in lambskin, ankle boots and gloves in leather, Hermès A/W02
Photography by Marina Faust; Stany Dederen




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Maison Martin Margiela S/S96
Photography by Marina Faust




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Maison Martin Margiela A/W91; ‘Les Gestuelles’, Hermès A/W02
Photography Marina Faust




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Coats worn two by two in kidskin, high-neck tunic pullover in cashmere, pants in cashmere flannel, riding boots and gloves in leather, Hermès A/W01; Maison Martin Margiela A/W97
Photography Stany Dederen; Marina Faust*


----------



## OneMoreDay

From AnOther Magazine:


*The Fascinating Woman Behind Hermès’ Window Displays
As a new exhibition dedicated to her work for the French fashion house opens at the Grand Palais in Paris, Alexander Fury chronicles the life of Leïla Menchari*
— November 9, 2017 —
Text by Alexander Fury
Lead Image: Vitrine Faubourg Saint-Honor, 2008. Courtesy of Hermès​
The windows of a fashion boutique are, for many, a fantasy. And not only to those who can’t afford to wear the wares on show. Their primary role is to present a scene concocted from props and products, to pull in the observer, to make them dream – and, possibly, to sell them something at the same time. The latter was, however, never an overt concern of Leïla Menchari, the 90-year-old doyenne of the vitrine – or “Queen of enchantment”, to borrow the parlance of her former employer, the French luxury house Hermès.

Menchari was responsible for the eye-catching (and frequently traffic-stopping) windows of Hermès’ Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré flagship from 1978 to 2013. During that period, she concocted elaborate fantasies – 136, in total – that included aluminium stallions, mother-of-pearl Moroccan souks and undersea grottoes, complete with shell-encrusted urns and torsos and subterranean cobwebs of glistening thread. All of her windows contained oddly co-ordinating Hermès pieces – hammered steel Kelly bags for her Trojan horse; clutches in iridescent sea-foam green crocodile for her grotto; fretwork lace Birkins for her Alhambra. But rather than theme her creations around product, the product was specially crafted to her exacting and specific requirements. Nothing in her Hermès windows were for sale: and when the scheme’s span was complete, they were placed in secretive storage.


*Printemps, 1982. Courtesy of Hermès*

Currently, however, a section of her greatest hits (including the above mentioned examples, and a clutch of others) are enjoying a second life – exhumed for an exhibition at the Grand Palais coinciding with Paris Photo. Which is apt, given how photogenic each of the creations are. The title – _Hermès à Tire-d’Aile_ – ‘Hermès at a Glance’ – is something of a pun. It not only took weeks to create these painstaking, fantastical vistas for the Hermès vitrines, but requires more than a glance to dissect their intricate surfaces, and explore their visuals in depth. The windows are recreated exactly as-was, bar the fact that the angle of their depth is slightly less acute than that of the Hermès corner window (the main stage for Menchari’s spectacles) where the Rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré meets the Rue Boissy d’Anglas.

_*“It not only took weeks to create these painstaking, fantastical vistas for the Hermès vitrines, but requires more than a glance to dissect their intricate surfaces, and explore their visuals in depth” – Alexander Fury*_​
Born in Tunisia to a well-to-do family (her mother introduced fellow countryman Azzedine Alaïa to the world of Parisian couture, helping secure his first job at Christian Dior in 1957) Leïla Menchari studied at the École des Beaux-Arts in Tunis before coming to Paris to pursue an artistic career. A relatively new arrival to the city, she showed her drawings to Annie Beaumel, then-head of Hermès’ windows, in 1961 – and was hired on the spot.


*Vitrine Faubourg Saint-Honor, 2005*
*Courtesy of Hermès*

Menchari was not the first to create spectacular windows, nor the first to feature not a scrap of saleable product. Cristobal Balenciaga hired the sculptor Janine Janet to create arresting assemblages for his couture maison on Avenue Georges V with the strict stipulation that no product could be shown. But Menchari has pushed the boat even further – if Janet created arty assemblages, Menchari manufactured all-encompassing worlds (the subtitle of the exhibition, incidentally, is _Les Mondes de Leïla Menchari_). And her approach of window display as enticing feast has been much-emulated. “Leïla is a master, who has raised her discipline to a level of art,” said Pierre-Alexis Dumas, artistic director of Hermès, in conversation with Menchari at the exhibition’s opening on Tuesday evening. “There are many emulations at different houses. I see this as an encouragement to go further.” “Windows are exhibitions,” said Menchari. “But the objects that we put in the window each play a role. You’re in a small theatre, where each role must be played well.”
*

Hermès Vitrine, 2011
Courtesy of Hermès


Vitrine Faubourg Saint-Honor, 1998. Courtesy of Hermès


Vitrine Faubourg. Saint-Honor, 2009. Courtesy of Hermès


Vitrine Faubourg Saint-Honor, 2011. Courtesy of Hermès


Vitrine Faubourg Saint-Honor, 1995. Courtesy of Hermès


Automne, 2010. Courtesy of Hermès


Leïla Menchari, Vitrine Edouard Boubat, 1985. Courtesy of Hermès

Hermès à Tire-d’Aile: Les Mondes de Leïla Menchari is at the Grand Palais, Paris, from November 8 until December 3, 2017.*


----------



## c18027

Arceau watch, $64,500
_The Christmas Book _by Neiman Marcus, 2017, page 42


----------



## c18027

Twilly Perfume, 2.8 ounces $130
_The Christmas Book _by Neiman Marcus, 2017, page 201


----------



## c18027

Charnière Uni narrow hinged bracelet
_Naperville_ _Magazine_, page 4


----------



## c18027

Lamp made from stacked Hermès boxes (from Panache @panache_on_hst), chair upholstered in Hermès leather, and framed Quadrige Costumé scarf in the 2016 Napa Valley Showhouse.
_Traditional Home_, page 77


----------



## c18027

Faubourg rose gold watch, $13,650
_Travel and Leisure_, December 2016, page 100


----------



## c18027

Crocodile belt $2,950 and Birkin bag $11,900
"Old School Cool" in _Travel and Leisure_, June 2017, page 27


----------



## c18027

White bathing suit top $230 and black bathing suit bottom $305
"Sun is Shining, the Weather is Sweet" in _Travel and Leisure_, June 2017, page 147


----------



## c18027

Hermès bandannas, $185 each.
"Urbane Outfitters" in _Travel and Leisure_, July 2017, page 147


----------



## c18027

Grey fringed scarf, $590
_Travel and Leisure_, September 2017, page 62


----------



## c18027

Bandanna $185
"Two for the Road" in _Travel and Leisure_, September 2017, page 112


----------



## c18027

Hermès saddle
"Bridle Party," interior design by Annie Brahler-Smith in _House Beautiful_, June 2017, page 83


----------



## c18027

Voyage en Ikat small bowls, $290 each
"Life at Lulu's" in _House Beautiful_, September 2017, page 74


----------



## c18027

Cinhetic bag, $9,800
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2017, page 136


----------



## c18027

White perforated boots (item 15), $2,000 
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2017, page 142


----------



## c18027

Nomade earrings (item 5), $990
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2017, page 143


----------



## c18027

Slim d'Hermès watch, small model on red calfskin strap, $2,975
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2017, page 164


----------



## c18027

Scarf worn as hairband, $305
"Paris in the Spring" in _Harper's Bazaar_, April 2017, page 197


----------



## c18027

Hermès bed linens in a Monte Carlo apartment designed by Emil Humbert and Christophe Poyet
"Riviera Revival" in _Elle Decor_, Jan/Feb 2017, page 110


----------



## c18027

Spring/Summer ad campaign
Oxygène Sneaker, Cavalcadour print in colorway pavot, $1,200
_Elle Decor_, May 2017, page 52


----------



## c18027

Ad campaign 
_Elle Decor_, May 2017, page 57


----------



## c18027

Pippa Console Table (item 9), $10,600
"The Top 10 Campaign Furnishings" in _Elle Decor_, May 2017, page 94


----------



## c18027

Exceptional cashmere and silk embroidered blanket (item 4), $28,200
_Elle Decor_, October 2017, page 46


----------



## c18027

Pippa Occasional Table (item 1), $21,300
"The Top 10 Nightstands" in _Elle Decor_, October 2017, page 110


----------



## c18027

Pippa Writing Desk (item 4), $29,800 (note the comment by Caleb Anderson!)
"The Top Desks & Chairs" in _Elle Decor_, Jan/Feb 2018, page 66


----------



## c18027

Slim d'Hermès watch (item 4), $3,100
_Veranda_, Jan/Feb 2017, page 38


----------



## c18027

Avalon blanket 
"Height of Style" in _Veranda_, Jan/Feb 2017, page 119


----------



## c18027

Tie-Set porcelain dinnerware, from $85 to $915
_Architectural Digest_, July 2017, page 17


----------



## c18027

Bleus d'Ailleurs tumblers, $185 each, in the home of event designer Keith Robinson
"The Cultivated Life" in _Veranda_, Nov/Dec 2017, page 70


----------



## c18027

Pattie hat, $770
_Veranda_, Nov/Dec 2017, page 80


----------



## c18027

Cinhetic mini wallet, $4,750
_Veranda_, Nov/Dec 2017, page 132


----------



## c18027

Cape Cod watch (item 3), $3,400
_Veranda_, May/June 2017, page 56


----------



## c18027

Rallye 24 round porcelain plates, $190 each
_Veranda_, Jan/Feb 2018, page 18


----------



## c18027

Circuit 24 silk pillow in a Chicago apartment decorated by Steven Gambrel
_Elle Decor_, December 2017, page 106


----------



## c18027

Tie-Set bread and butter plate $85 and Tie-Set American dinner plate $150
_Chicago Trib Magazine_, Fall 2017, page 13


----------



## c18027

Avalon baby blanket $990, in an Atlanta home decorated by Melanie Turner
_Veranda_, Sept/Oct 2017, page 186


----------



## c18027

Les Léopards enamel bracelet $700, in an Atlanta home decorated by Melanie Turner
_Veranda_, Sept/Oct 2017, page 187


----------



## c18027

Ad campaign
_Architectural Digest_, September 2017


----------



## c18027

Vintage vanity case with animals
_Architectural Digest_, September 2017, page 34


----------



## c18027

Flower basket
_Architectural Digest_, September 2017, page 50


----------



## c18027

Slim d'Hermès GRRRRR! watch, $80,400
_Architectural Digest_, September 2017, page 64


----------



## c18027

Avalon blanket and Pavage imprimé fabric in colorway M04 Cassis on chairs in the home of Claudia Schiffer_ 
Architectural Digest_, September 2017, page 121


----------



## c18027

Avalon blanket and Pavage imprimé fabric in colorway M02 Petal h $342/yard in the home of Claudia Schiffer_ 
Architectural Digest_, September 2017, page 129


----------



## c18027

Pippa custom oak and leather 3-seater bench in the home of Reed and Delphine Krakoff_ 
Architectural Digest_, October 2017, page 164


----------



## c18027

Avalon Terre d'H blanket $3,150 on chair arm in Stark Carpet advertisement
_Architectural Digest_, January 2018, page 31


----------



## OneMoreDay

Conde Nast Traveler, First Issue of 2018.


----------



## c18027

Limited edition cashmere quilt designed by Seulgi Lee, $17,400
Rapido sandals in colorway palissandre (left) and multicolore/orange solaire (right), $1,125/each pair
Ad campaign in _Elle Decor_, March 2018


----------



## c18027

Cardamusc, one of five new Hermessence scents by Christine Nagel
_Elle Decor_, March 2018, page 56


----------



## OneMoreDay

From Pinterest. Sorry, I can't find the source. It's watermarked but I don't think that's the original owner.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Book: Living Jewels by Ruth Peltason


----------



## OneMoreDay

W Magazine's throwback for the Year of the Dog this Chinese New Year.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Vogue Paris's Object of Desire for S/S 2017.
*Waiting for summer: the Hermès ‘Toupet’ bag*​*

*​*Spring into summer with Hermès’ new color contrasting bucket bag, as the pop of bright fringing brings a whole new dimension to the rural accessory.*
"Toupet" horse hair and leather bag, Hermès, 7200 euros
_Flowers: Bergamotte_
_Photography: Joseph Molines_
_Direction: Ray Tetauira_​


----------



## c18027

Oops -- scanner is dead!  Will resume these posts later!


----------



## c18027

Équipages d'Hermès "diligence" side table $35,200 USD
_Traditional Home_, March/April 2018, page 20


----------



## c18027

Hermés Ad
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 45


----------



## c18027

Hermés Ad
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 46-47


----------



## c18027

Top $2,500, dress $3,075, and Constance bag $26,600
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 94


----------



## c18027

Sterling silver ring $600
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 115


----------



## c18027

Dress $4,600
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 184


----------



## c18027

Interview with Iman, including a discussion about Hermès bags
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 200


----------



## c18027

Hermès scarf (bottom left) $395 on model Hannah Ferguson
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 209


----------



## c18027

Artist Stephen Wilson repurposing Hermès boxes
_Traditional Home_, May/June 2018, page 22


----------



## PJW5813

great images
does anyone have one of those Constances? on post 1741


----------



## c18027

PJW5813 said:


> great images
> does anyone have one of those Constances? on post 1741



This is the closest reveal that I've seen so far ...
#26459


----------



## c18027

Hermès Advertisement
_Architectural Digest_, June 2017, page 31


----------



## c18027

Bronze Aes cocktail table, $58,700
_Elle Decor,_ July/August 2017, page 37


----------



## c18027

"A Walk in the Garden" tableware by Nigel Peake, prices as marked
_Architectural Digest_, April 2018, page 62


----------



## c18027

Équilibre d' Hermès waste basket, $8,200
_Architectural Digest_, April 2018, page 84


----------



## c18027

Hermès fabric on pillows in the home of model and actress Cara Delevingne
_Architectural Digest_, May 2018, page 108


----------



## c18027

"Sous le Soleil" beach towel, $600
_Architectural Digest_, May 2018, page 122


----------



## c18027

Caftan (center), price available upon request
_Harper's Bazaar_, May 2018, page 94


----------



## c18027

CDC cuff (item #8, bottom center), $1,200
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 102


----------



## c18027

Necklace, $135,600 
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 109


----------



## c18027

_"_Ruby" sandal (top center) in yellow exotic skin, $2,200
_Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 118


----------



## c18027

Hermès ashtrays (top left) in the home of perfumer Francis Kurkdijan
_Elle Decor,_ December 2017, page 53


----------



## c18027

Framed "Couleurs de l'ombre" scarf by Hiroshi Sugimoto in the home of John Demsey, executive group president of the Estée Lauder Companies
_Architectural Digest,_ February 2018, page 81 

For more information on the Hermès Éditeur scarves, visit:
http://editeur-en.hermes.com/hermes-editeur.html


----------



## c18027

Velvet "Pavage" throw blanket $2,650 on bench in the home of John Demsey, executive group president of the Estée Lauder Companies
_Architectural Digest,_ February 2018, page 86


----------



## c18027

"Avalon" pillow in écru/camel in the home of Nicky Hilton Rothschild
_Architectural Digest,_ February 2018, pages 96-97


----------



## OhManolo

c18027 said:


> Interview with Iman, including a discussion about Hermès bags
> _Harper's Bazaar_, April 2018, page 200



Thank you for posting these images and selections! I always look for Hermes when I read magazines and newspapers, and this is a real treat to see in one thread! [emoji4]


----------



## c18027

OhManolo said:


> Thank you for posting these images and selections! I always look for Hermes when I read magazines and newspapers, and this is a real treat to see in one thread! [emoji4]



You're so sweet!  Thank you for the kind words and thanks to the many others who contribute to this thread!


----------



## PJW5813

I was searching for information about Hermes at Pantin when I came across this interesting tourism article

https://uk.tourisme93.com/hermes-pantin.html


----------



## chicinthecity777

In Harrods magazine. The price of that Birkin!


----------



## Meta

xiangxiang0731 said:


> In Harrods magazine. The price of that Birkin!
> View attachment 4134229


Interesting that's included in their magazine as it's a push offer item.


----------



## c18027

"Jeux d'Animaux" paddle ball set $890
_Architectural Digest,_ June 2018, page 46


----------



## c18027

Carré H watches, $7,725 each
_Elle Decor,_ June 2018, page 76


----------



## c18027

"A Walk in the Garden" tableware (bottom right) by Nigel Peake, prices as marked
_Elle Decor,_ June 2018, page 122


----------



## diane278

Town & Country Magazine. September 2018


----------



## c18027

Clou Médor bag, $21,400
_Harper's Bazaar_, June/July 2018, page 71


----------



## c18027

90cm silk scarf, $395
_Harper's Bazaar_, June/July 2018, page 126


----------



## c18027

Kelly Watch (on her), $2,725
Arceau Watch (on him), $6,150
_Harper's Bazaar_, June/July 2018, page 141


----------



## c18027

"Bleus d'Ailleurs" dessert plate (far right), $125
_Elle Decor,_ July/August 2018, page 28


----------



## c18027

"Jeux d'Animaux" paddle ball set, $890 
_Elle Decor,_ July/August 2018, page 24


----------



## c18027

"Bali" pareo (bottom left) as seen on Laura Slatkin
_Elle Decor_, July/August 2018, page 44 (reprinted from _Elle Decor_, October 2013)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Leather bracelets in the F/W 2018 Campaign.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hermes Blanket listed as an Autumn Favourite in Vogue UK's October 2018 issue.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chloe Sevigny recommends Rose Ikebana for an Autumn fragrance in Vogue UK - October 2018.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The lovely Bali Barret featured in British Vogue's living section for October 2018. Spot the Constance! Also, her bedspread is made from nine Hermes scarves sewn together. Fabulous!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kate Moss by Nick Knight for Vogue UK, Oct 2018.


_The leather dress is autumn's front page story: make the morning papers with an Hermes exemplary. This page: belted leather dress, £8,040, Hermes. Hat, from £350, Stephen Jones for Marc Jacobs._


----------



## OneMoreDay

*A CELEBRITY STYLIST’S DREAM CLOSET COMES TO LIFE*​In Lori Goldstein's newly redesigned NYC apartment, her closet stands out as much as the whole home.
_BY INGRID ABRAMOVITCH
AUG 20, 2018_

*N*ear the top of Lori Goldstein’s wish list for her new Joe D’Urso-designed New York City apartment: a closet large enough to house her ever-expanding wardrobe. That was a tall order. The former fashion stylist for such brands as Prada and Versace, now a QVC star with her own LOGO label, has a bursting-at-the-seams collection of clothes, shoes, jewelry, and designer purses. (Jokes her friend Isaac Mizrahi: “Lori has four handbags for every day she’s been alive on earth.”)


_White marble from ABC Stone tops a custom dressing table. The vintage Karl Springer bench is from Lobel Modern, the pendant is from 2Modern, the photograph of John Lennon and Yoko Ono is by Annie Leibovitz, and the artwork (top right) is by Aaron Favaloro._

D’Urso collaborated with California Closets to convert a hallway and smaller closets into a made-to-order boudoir. The tops of the shelving units were finished with mahogany, and a dressing table and built-in drawers were topped with white marble. “That really jazzed it up,” D’Urso notes. What’s more, Goldstein says, using rich materials in the closet helps it feel of a piece with the design of the rest of the apartment.



_Adjustable California Closets hanging racks hold Goldstein’s dresses and tops, including pieces from her LOGO line. The top shelf is mahogany.
_
Aesthetics aside, Goldstein’s goal was a hyper-organized space where she could easily locate all of her clothes and accessories (“I like to see everything I have, so I remember I have it”), as well as an area for dressing. “Everything hangs in its own category,” she says. “All of my tanks and layering pieces are LOGO; I get them in every color. I have Victorian eyelet tops by every favorite designer of mine, and Hermès bags are an obsession. But since I love shopping, I do get rid of things too. It’s an ebb and flow.”



_The closet incorporates floor-to-ceiling shelving for shoes and handbags. The Mongolian wool ottoman is by Bourgeois Bohème Atelier, and the George Nelson clock is from Vitra._

To create continuity with his client’s exuberantly decorated home, D’Urso furnished the closet to the nines. “There are six lamps, from Kartell to Apparatus, and there is wall-to-wall leopard carpeting and a gorgeous pouf,” Goldstein notes.

*I LOVE MY CLOSET AS MUCH AS ANY OTHER ROOM IN THE APARTMENT.*​
"Sometimes more. I’ve finally got the closet of my dreams.”
Source: Elledecor


----------



## TresBeauHermes

OneMoreDay said:


> The lovely Bali Barret featured in British Vogue's living section for October 2018. Spot the Constance! Also, her bedspread is made from nine Hermes scarves sewn together. Fabulous!
> View attachment 4230142
> View attachment 4230143
> View attachment 4230144


Love this article and her reference to Hemmingway!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

OneMoreDay said:


> View attachment 4231722
> 
> *A CELEBRITY STYLIST’S DREAM CLOSET COMES TO LIFE*​In Lori Goldstein's newly redesigned NYC apartment, her closet stands out as much as the whole home.
> _BY INGRID ABRAMOVITCH
> AUG 20, 2018_
> 
> *N*ear the top of Lori Goldstein’s wish list for her new Joe D’Urso-designed New York City apartment: a closet large enough to house her ever-expanding wardrobe. That was a tall order. The former fashion stylist for such brands as Prada and Versace, now a QVC star with her own LOGO label, has a bursting-at-the-seams collection of clothes, shoes, jewelry, and designer purses. (Jokes her friend Isaac Mizrahi: “Lori has four handbags for every day she’s been alive on earth.”)
> View attachment 4231725
> 
> _White marble from ABC Stone tops a custom dressing table. The vintage Karl Springer bench is from Lobel Modern, the pendant is from 2Modern, the photograph of John Lennon and Yoko Ono is by Annie Leibovitz, and the artwork (top right) is by Aaron Favaloro._
> 
> D’Urso collaborated with California Closets to convert a hallway and smaller closets into a made-to-order boudoir. The tops of the shelving units were finished with mahogany, and a dressing table and built-in drawers were topped with white marble. “That really jazzed it up,” D’Urso notes. What’s more, Goldstein says, using rich materials in the closet helps it feel of a piece with the design of the rest of the apartment.
> 
> View attachment 4231726
> 
> _Adjustable California Closets hanging racks hold Goldstein’s dresses and tops, including pieces from her LOGO line. The top shelf is mahogany.
> _
> Aesthetics aside, Goldstein’s goal was a hyper-organized space where she could easily locate all of her clothes and accessories (“I like to see everything I have, so I remember I have it”), as well as an area for dressing. “Everything hangs in its own category,” she says. “All of my tanks and layering pieces are LOGO; I get them in every color. I have Victorian eyelet tops by every favorite designer of mine, and Hermès bags are an obsession. But since I love shopping, I do get rid of things too. It’s an ebb and flow.”
> 
> View attachment 4231730
> 
> _The closet incorporates floor-to-ceiling shelving for shoes and handbags. The Mongolian wool ottoman is by Bourgeois Bohème Atelier, and the George Nelson clock is from Vitra._
> 
> To create continuity with his client’s exuberantly decorated home, D’Urso furnished the closet to the nines. “There are six lamps, from Kartell to Apparatus, and there is wall-to-wall leopard carpeting and a gorgeous pouf,” Goldstein notes.
> 
> *I LOVE MY CLOSET AS MUCH AS ANY OTHER ROOM IN THE APARTMENT.*​
> "Sometimes more. I’ve finally got the closet of my dreams.”
> Source: Elledecor


Personally, I can sleep in this close too


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lacquered Palladium Hairclip and White Gold earring (inset) featured in Vogue UK Oct 2018.


----------



## HeatherZE

In Ina I trust.  For delicious recipes and fabulous arm candy.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Advertising for PANERAI „Luminor 1950 3 Days GMT Power Reserve“ with a male model wearing a Collier de chien bracelet by HERMÈS.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Miranda Kerr from an article on diets for the new year 2019 - she seems to be a fan of intermittent fasting.


----------



## cavalpha

In T,  the New York Times Style Magazine today:

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/...?action=click&module=Features&pgtype=Homepage


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalpha said:


> In T,  the New York Times Style Magazine today:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/15/...?action=click&module=Features&pgtype=Homepage


Great article! Thank you for posting!


----------



## cavalpha

TresBeauHermes said:


> Great article! Thank you for posting!



My pleasure, I now see that the same article has been triple posted lol.
2 of the links at the bottom of the article, about the Home exhibit for H by Robert Wilson in 2016 and Pierre Hardy, though dated are worth clicking. I saw that exhibit and it was brilliant.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalpha said:


> My pleasure, I now see that the same article has been triple posted lol.
> 2 of the links at the bottom of the article, about the Home exhibit for H by Robert Wilson in 2016 and Pierre Hardy, though dated are worth clicking. I saw that exhibit and it was brilliant.


This article is worth triple posting!  
I went to a private screening of H's  "Footsteps Across the World", about H's efforts in sustainable craftsmanship. H's SVP and EVP were there, and they were adamant about keeping the tradition intact with responsibilities. One of the film showed how they hired physically/mentally disabled in a small town in France to make the dressage stick. H built a factory so that they can hire these people there, and this resulted in reviving this small town, and helping the community at the same time! I was teary after watching that! 
Thanks for sharing, and thanks for the tip! I'll take a look at Wilson and Hardy tonight!


----------



## ladysarah

Article from FT - well worth reading


----------



## HereToLearn

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4391807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article from FT - well worth reading


Does anyone have a link?  I'd love to read the article, and it's only available online to paid subscribers.   Thank you


----------



## HereToLearn

HereToLearn said:


> Does anyone have a link?  I'd love to read the article, and it's only available online to paid subscribers.   Thank you



Here is a link to a blog that has close up pictures of the article.  Thank you lady sarah!
https://ladysarahinlondon.wordpress.com/2019/03/31/hermes-the-worlds-biggest-craft-shop/#more-94750


----------



## ladysarah

HereToLearn said:


> Here is a link to a blog that has close up pictures of the article.  Thank you lady sarah!
> https://ladysarahinlondon.wordpress.com/2019/03/31/hermes-the-worlds-biggest-craft-shop/#more-94750


You are most welcome! I hope the photos are big enough to be legible. I especially liked the part on how the craftsman and the SA are the two most important people.


----------



## PJW5813

Thank you for sharing that article; Axel Dumas says all the right things like: SMs autonomy in selection and supporting low unit production runs.
The chart is very interesting and shows that sales have doubled in less than ten years.
Clothing appearing to be quite a growth sector; silks consistent; but no surprise in the rise of jewelry with the tales on here of Birkin hunters being encouraged to buy jewelry in the hope of achieving their holy grails.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

An article from Vogue USA
https://www.vogue.com/article/hermes-meatpacking-boutique-party-2019
(photo from the Vogue article)


----------



## diane278

Town & Country.....UK Edition, spring 2019


Love this tote.....


----------



## ladysarah

PJW5813 said:


> Thank you for sharing that article; Axel Dumas says all the right things like: SMs autonomy in selection and supporting low unit production runs.
> The chart is very interesting and shows that sales have doubled in less than ten years.
> Clothing appearing to be quite a growth sector; silks consistent; but no surprise in the rise of jewelry with the tales on here of Birkin hunters being encouraged to buy jewelry in the hope of achieving their holy grails.


He does. Everything he says is consistent with the ethos of the brand. It also explains why some styles are just impossible to find - it’s not just artificial scarcity to keep prices high.


----------



## lolanfrank

Anyone read this yet, from nytimes

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/09/...?action=click&module=Features&pgtype=Homepage

“Can the Birkin Bag Survive the Resale Market”


----------



## sf_newyorker

lolanfrank said:


> Anyone read this yet, from nytimes
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/09/...?action=click&module=Features&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> “Can the Birkin Bag Survive the Resale Market”


I did during my lunch break. Interesting...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lolanfrank said:


> Anyone read this yet, from nytimes
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/09/...?action=click&module=Features&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> “Can the Birkin Bag Survive the Resale Market”


Thank you for posting a link to this article. Interesting read indeed. 
IMHO,  regardless of fads that come and go, I believe it will not affect those that truly love H products. 
It is, however, disheartening to read that some VIPs purchase quota bags to sell to resellers; quota bags that otherwise  could have been offered to non-VIPs.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you for posting a link to this article. Interesting read indeed.
> IMHO,  regardless of fads that come and go, I believe it will not affect those that truly love H products.
> It is, however, disheartening to read that some VIPs purchase quota bags to sell to resellers; quota bags that otherwise  could have been offered to non-VIPs.


I guess what they don’t realize is that in the long run they’re making their own collections less valuable by flooding the secondary market with more bags. Am I wrong?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> I guess what they don’t realize is that in the long run they’re making their own collections less valuable by flooding the secondary market with more bags. Am I wrong?


I don't think you are wrong.


----------



## c18027

Hermès ad campaign
_Architectural Digest_, September 2018


----------



## c18027

"Equateur" wallpaper
_Architectural Digest_, September 2018, page 37


----------



## c18027

Pippa Chaise Longue in the home of Michael Kors
_Architectural Digest_, September 2018, page 122


----------



## c18027

"Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages" Arceau watch
_Architectural Digest_, October 2018, page 68


----------



## c18027

"Maîtres de la Forêt Mosaïque" wallpaper in Jade colorway
_Architectural Digest_, November 2018, page 18


----------



## bluerosespf

The New Yorker on the opening party for H in the Meatpacking District:

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/05/06/hermes-tries-wacky-in-the-meatpacking-district


----------



## c18027

Hermès ad campaign
_Architectural Digest_, December 2018


----------



## c18027

Apple Watch Hermès, 40mm stainless steel case with Indigo/Craie/Orange Swift leather double tour strap
_Architectural Digest_, December 2018, page 38


----------



## FreddieMac

Harrods Magazine May/June 2019


----------



## Meta

Tulum hat and Vertige Coeur silver jewelry - earring, ring, and bangle.


----------



## c18027

Mosaïque au 24 bag (bag #1), $9,300 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, August 2018, page 58–59


----------



## c18027

Over the knee boots (#6), $2,100 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, August 2018, page 61


----------



## c18027

Jumpsuit $12,200, turtleneck $2,200, belt $1,475, and boots $2,100 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, August 2018, page 108


----------



## c18027

Silver earrings on Catherine Deneuve, $860 USD
_Harper's Bazaar_, August 2018, page 118


----------



## CanuckBagLover

c18027 said:


> Silver earrings on Catherine Deneuve, $860 USD
> _Harper's Bazaar_, August 2018, page 118
> View attachment 4445866


Love Catherine Deneuve


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

c18027 said:


> Over the knee boots (#6), $2,100 USD
> _Harper's Bazaar_, August 2018, page 61
> View attachment 4445858


I love over-the knee boots!!!! Now -  if only I could wear them without looking like this...


----------



## dooneybaby

Thank you to the contributors of this thread. This is so much fun!


----------



## fabuleux

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4457786
> 
> I love over-the knee boots!!!! Now -  if only I could wear them without looking like this...


Hahaha


----------



## Flowerlily

Vogue Australia


----------



## Flowerlily

US Elle


 

 

 

 
Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## Flowerlily

Gorgeous gold necklace in Hong Kong Tatler


----------



## MommyDaze

Departures July/August 2019.


----------



## Flowerlily

Harper's Bazaar UK


----------



## Flowerlily

Elle Spain


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Men’s ad in Shakespeare in the Park’s program


----------



## Flowerlily

UK Tatler


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Flowerlily said:


> UK Tatler



Love the swing!


----------



## Julide

Flowerlily said:


>


Thank you for the pictures! How fabulous is this!


----------



## golconda

Flowerlily said:


>


Love this.  I tried to SO this combination about 18 years ago and my store manager would not put order in.   Instead she talked me into black chevre coromandel.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## xiaoxiao

Julide said:


> Thank you for the pictures! How fabulous is this!



@Julide i kid you not, that was EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Julide

xiaoxiao said:


> @Julide i kid you not, that was EXACTLY what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## cavalpha

From the July/August issue of Monocle, Pierre Hardy in print as well as a snap of what looks like a canvas bag in the shopping pages:


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


>



This dress and coat are both DIVINE


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## HeatherZE

Flowerlily said:


>


I am all over that handbag!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


>


Hermes makes _curtains?????? WANTTTTT_


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


>


Wheeeeee I have this sweater! (Though needless to say the model carries it off better!) By now I think it's sold out almost everywhere, I had a hard time finding one.


----------



## ladysarah

ajaxbreaker said:


> This dress and coat are both DIVINE


I second that! Beautiful shot as well, anyone knows the origin?


----------



## Flowerlily

ladysarah said:


> I second that! Beautiful shot as well, anyone knows the origin?


Town & Country:
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/l...hael-downton-abbey-movie-cast-interview-2019/


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


>


OMG the idea of letting a goat trample all over a $2k Hermes cashmere sweater is giving me hives lol


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


>



Oh my that Pegase Paysage watch is incredibly beautiful! If I win the lottery I know what I'm getting


----------



## TankerToad

ajaxbreaker said:


> Wheeeeee I have this sweater! (Though needless to say the model carries it off better!) By now I think it's sold out almost everywhere, I had a hard time finding one.


Duty free at CDG has several of these sweaters left -


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## TankerToad

Thank you Flowerlily for these fab posts


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## shrpthorn

Combination of an H-belt with Western wear and southwestern silver & turquoise jewellery. I think it looks amazing. From the magazine "Cowboys & Indians" (name is terribly politically incorrect - at least where I live!) advert for "The Sparkling Spur". Add a Kermit Oliver, Dallet (e.g. Les Mustangs) or Tzapoff scarf & you're ready to rodeo!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## papertiger

Flowerlily said:


>



I love the sweater, and I bet you look great too.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Serva1

Everything in the pic from Hermès (Elle dec 2019 in Swedish)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Hermès ad in leading German business/finance/economic Newspaper: Handelsblatt, Weekend edition 29/30.11 & 1.12.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Thank you for sharing this great article! It's too cluttered for my taste but nevertheless what a gorgeous Parisian apartment she has!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Hermès ad in leading German business/finance/economic Newspaper: Handelsblatt, Weekend edition 6, 7, 8.12.2019




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## CenterStageBLN

Dancer Rudolf Nureyev with Ballerina Merle Park in 1968


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Hermès ad in leading German business/finance/economic Newspaper: Handelsblatt, Weekend edition 20., 21. & 22.12.2019





Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

Mohair trousers with side band, Hermès


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Thank you @Flowerlily for posting and particularly intrigued by these two... I wish I could read Japanese to understand what the VOGUE cover is about


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4657623



Wow wow wow!!!!! I love the way the JL top looks tucked into those jeans! Such a cool style!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VOGUE UK February 2020


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> VOGUE UK February 2020
> 
> View attachment 4660930


So bets on how much that necklace costs? A cool mil?  
Interesting that they're advertising it with a scarf from a few seasons ago instead of a current one.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## CanuckBagLover

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4658594
> View attachment 4658595


Are the bags in the second picture Hermes too?  I like them.


----------



## Flowerlily

CanuckBagLover said:


> Are the bags in the second picture Hermes too?  I like them.


The caption says: leather briefcases with shoulder strap and golden metal closure, THE BRIDGE.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

@Flowerlily absolutely love this !


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

Bag $8,000


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4703236
> View attachment 4703237
> View attachment 4703238
> View attachment 4703239
> View attachment 4703240
> View attachment 4703241
> View attachment 4703242


That watch!!!!! 
OTOH I really don't get the point of that romper in the photo above the watch. It just looks like any old athleisure you could get at Target.


----------



## eagle1002us

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4658594
> View attachment 4658595


I love the gauntlet bracelets on each wrist -- gauntlet bracelets were a 40's fashion, as were the elaborate hair rolls pictured below.  I get the feeling that fashion is casting about for a new direction and these retro looks are certainly intriguing.


----------



## eagle1002us

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4703236
> View attachment 4703237
> View attachment 4703238
> View attachment 4703239
> View attachment 4703240
> View attachment 4703241
> View attachment 4703242


The ankle-strap high-heel sandals are also 40s (last picture).  

The colorful Harry Winston ring labels the browny stones as "topaz"; this is incorrect.   They are smoky quartz.  Dealers often refer to citrines and the ilk as "topaz."  
Actually, topaz is a costlier stone that would most likely be featured as a center stone, not an accent.


----------



## eagle1002us

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4668659
> View attachment 4668660
> View attachment 4668661
> View attachment 4668662
> View attachment 4668663
> View attachment 4668664


The brownish-black kimono sleeve dress is divine.   So modern.  So streamlined.


----------



## c18027

Tartan Dye Blanket in colorway "corail," $4,500 USD
_Architectural Digest, _January 2020, page 199


----------



## c18027

Hermès Sur-Mesure
_Elle Decor_, September 2017, page 120


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## TankerToad

April


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## cavalpha

More about Passifolia line, from Departures magazine:


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## TankerToad

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4738009
> View attachment 4738010
> View attachment 4738011
> View attachment 4738012
> View attachment 4738013
> View attachment 4738014
> View attachment 4738015
> View attachment 4738016


Flowerlily- I love this thread - any new Hermes in print photos ? Maybe new RTW sightings ?


----------



## Flowerlily

TankerToad said:


> Flowerlily- I love this thread - any new Hermes in print photos ? Maybe new RTW sightings ?


Nothing really new unfortunately, but I'm on the look out for anything new! I would say new RTW is on our doorstep because on the EU H.com there is already a, unfortunately not working yet, pre-fall 2020 section. Also Covid hasn't really helped creating new photoshoots I guess, some using reprints.


----------



## TankerToad

Flowerlily said:


> Nothing really new unfortunately, but I'm on the look out for anything new! I would say new RTW is on our doorstep because on the EU H.com there is already a, unfortunately not working yet, pre-fall 2020 section. Also Covid hasn't really helped creating new photoshoots I guess, some using reprints.


Yes, I’ve seen the EU H on line with nothing showing yet for 2020 pre fall. New York Hermès is getting new RTW but they aren’t open yet - I’ve seen the look book.
Just thank you for this wonderful thread - I check it often - your efforts are appreciated !!


----------



## Flowerlily

^I love it too!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## acrowcounted

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4771122
> View attachment 4771123
> View attachment 4771124
> View attachment 4771125
> View attachment 4771126
> View attachment 4771127


An artistic shot of the bathing suit sanitary liner...now I’ve seen it all...


----------



## bagnut1

From _Departures_.  "Western" HAC 40 in Togo, $21,800.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## cakeymakeybakey

bagnut1 said:


> From _Departures_.  "Western" HAC 40 in Togo, $21,800.
> 
> View attachment 4772629



Love this photo spread! I was just about to post it myself.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Not sure if @Flowerlily has shared this or not. From Departures Magazine January/February 2020, The Escapes Issue.
(Top) Hermès calfskin sandal, $830


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## TankerToad

Love this thread ! Thank you


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## TankerToad

Not as nice as Flowerlily's posts but still interesting









						Drake Isn't the Only Man Who Loves Birkins
					

The world’s most coveted handbag has become a new kind of menswear grail.




					www.gq.com


----------



## TankerToad

In the Fight Against Coronavirus, the World’s Most Luxurious Scarf Becomes an Unlikely Weapon
					

Dr. Deborah Birx and a legion of silk-scarf fans have given a status symbol new, health-minded significance.




					www.gq.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Advertisement in German economics newspaper Handelsblatt, weekend edition 18./19./20. September 2020.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Advertisement in German finance/economics newspaper Handelsblatt, weekend edition 2./3./4. October 2020.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Flowerlily

The Philosophy of the Future: In Conversation With Pierre-Alexis Dumas, Artistic Director of Hermès
					

Pierre-Alexis Dumas’s calling is both to act as steward of his family business’s heritage and to ensure its future lineage by sustaining Hermès’s health.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4884451
> View attachment 4884452
> View attachment 4884453
> View attachment 4884454
> View attachment 4884455
> View attachment 4884456
> View attachment 4884457
> View attachment 4884458
> View attachment 4884459
> View attachment 4884460
> View attachment 4884461


So many beauties! I love the bright cheery yellow strap on that watch, that black bracelet with gold mors decoration (I've seen a brown one with PHW in an Hermes ad that I've been obsessing about) as well as the red/blue/yellow top. Unfortunately none of these things are available in my store  Would be so nice to have the reference codes at least so that my SA could search.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4852080
> View attachment 4852081
> View attachment 4852082
> View attachment 4852083
> View attachment 4852084
> View attachment 4852085
> View attachment 4852086
> View attachment 4852087
> View attachment 4852088
> View attachment 4852089
> View attachment 4852090


@Flowerlily thank you so much for these! I would love to read the whole article on the September Harper’s Bazaar issue. Is there a way I can get a link?


----------



## Flowerlily

ladysarah said:


> @Flowerlily thank you so much for these! I would love to read the whole article on the September Harper’s Bazaar issue. Is there a way I can get a link?


Here you go!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## CanuckBagLover

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4894858
> View attachment 4894859
> View attachment 4894860
> View attachment 4894861
> View attachment 4894862
> View attachment 4894863
> View attachment 4894864
> View attachment 4894865
> View attachment 4894866
> View attachment 4894867
> View attachment 4894868
> View attachment 4894869


I like those bangles!!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Flowerlily said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4890470
> View attachment 4890471
> View attachment 4890472
> View attachment 4890473
> View attachment 4890474


thats a great piece - thank you so much.Hermes has the absolute best marketing whatever they say.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Advertisement in German finance & economics newspaper Handelsblatt, weekend edition 13./14./15. November 2020.





Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Advertisement in German finance & economics newspaper Handelsblatt, weekend edition 04./05./06. December 2020.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## MSimis

*Bridget Foley’s Diary: Hermès’ Robert Chavez, a Genuine People Person*
*The chief executive officer of Hermès of Paris discusses his path to luxury, the COVID-19 impact and why he puts people first.*

By Bridget Foley on December 22, 2020





Robert Chavez, ceo of Herms Americas, taking in a majestic view of Lower Manhattan.
George Chinsee/WWD

Planning can be overrated. At least it seems so if one considers the professional ascent of Robert Chavez, who leads the Americas wing of the storied house that resides at the pinnacle of global luxury. “I never had a game plan for my career. I just went where life led me,” he says.

Twenty years ago, life led Chavez to his current position as chief executive officer of Hermès Americas. Since then, he has steered the company through happy and woeful times. He has overseen the remarkable growth in the Americas region (it excludes Canada), with U.S. revenues surpassing $1 billion in 2018. And he has navigated through cultural tumult and despair — the aftermath of 9/11, the financial crisis of 2008-09, and now, COVID-19.

Hermès Americas accounts for 14 percent of the global company’s overall revenues. Until COVID-19 struck, the division was rolling, last year up 12 percent in constant currencies to 1.2 billion euros. The pandemic struck hard, and the first nine months of 2020 saw a 29 percent decline, down to 606.5 million euros, but in the third quarter, the numbers improved significantly, with sales in the Americas down just 5.2 percent in constant currencies.

Over two decades of vicissitudes, Chavez has operated with unwavering confidence and ample daring, yet also with humility. Judging by his media presence, he’s not much interested in self-promotion (he gave a rare, wide-ranging interview to WWD). Conversely, he cares a great deal about articulating gratitude. He recalls lessons learned from the late, legendary Hermès lnternational ceo Jean-Louis Dumas and a Bloomingdale’s Clinique counter manager named Dora with equal reverence. Mostly, he showers praise on the hundreds of people who work for Hermès Americas, 850 in the U.S. alone.

“I’m the ceo, but I’m not really the ceo. I’m part of the team. I’m part of them,” he says. Though not unique language from a company head, when Chavez says it, it resonates as more than p.r. speak; you believe him. He frequently circles back to the employees, particularly those in retail. They are “out on the front lines every day, dealing with customers. They’re shipping the boxes; they’re opening up the shipments, all things that I did in my early days at Bloomingdale’s. I know [what it takes].”

That ground-up knowledge of retail, Chavez muses, is what won him the Hermès job despite his then-dearth of luxury experience. Well, that, along with a snappy Armani suit and some quick bonding with Dumas, the fifth-generation Hermès family member who rebuffed the luster of the storied luxury house that had slipped from fashion prominence. Now, Chavez reports to Axel Dumas, a nephew of Jean-Louis, who assumed the ceo role in 2014. He has high praise for his chief deputy in the Americas.

“The multi-local strategy is at the core of Hermès’ business model,“ Dumas says, and it requires strong local leadership. “[Bob] is the driving force behind Hermès’ success in the U.S., reinforcing the house’s commitment to dynamic growth and expansion, while keeping the local sensitivities. He cultivates Hermès’ values, quality, excellence, family spirit and a passion for craftsmanship.”

Family is a notion that factors strongly in the Hermès psyche. Founded by Thierry Hermès in 1837, the company has remained majority-owned by the Hermès family through six generations and running. Chavez isn’t a blood relation; he’s a Latin American native of San Antonio, Tex. Yet he, too, uses the language of family to refer to those who work for him. According to one long-term employee, it’s genuine. Susan Dicecco preceded Chavez to the company by several years, and is now client service manager at the Madison Avenue store. The two are on a first-name basis — Bob and Susie. She recalls that upon his arrival he visited the store and introduced himself to every employee: “I’m Bob Chavez. And you are?” She notes, too, that he remembers who you are — by name. He also answers staff emails immediately. “Brought that feeling of family — let me get to know you, that everyone is important,” Dicecco says. “The Hermès family is that way, but they’re mostly in Paris. Bob created an atmosphere of inclusion. We needed that in New York.”




In May 2019, the company’s full U.S. workforce was feted in Manhattan at a three-day “Family Reunion.”  Samantha Nandez/Courtesy of Herms

Ordinarily, Chavez spends every Saturday in December with sales associates, on the selling floor at the Madison Avenue and men’s stores. On the women’s side, he’s typically behind the scarf counter. Dicecco assigns him a sales goal, and he’s darned competitive about achieving it. It’s hard work, and he makes sure to let the sales staff know he appreciates them. “I don’t know how [they] do it. My feet are killing me after one day. [They] do it each and every day,” he says.

Town & Country editor in chief Stellene Volandes has known Chavez for about 15 years, and has happened upon some of his selling-floor sessions. “Maybe he was there to support the staff or to investigate shopping patterns or to keep in touch with clients, but he was there,” she says. “As ever, a merchant and a gentleman.”

COVID-19 protocol kept Chavez off the floor and out of the store this Christmas selling season. It has not kept him from connecting with employees. When the virus started ravaging New York and closures were imminent, the first questions on his mind were: “How can we stay connected,” and “How to keep the family close if everyone is going to be isolated at home.” He decided to initiate a weekly email update to all U.S. employees. The dispatches proved a hit with the suddenly homebound staff, and responses poured in. As spring gave way to summer, and the brand’s U.S. stores prepared to reopen, starting with Dallas and Houston, Chavez shared successes along with setbacks. He addressed incidents of COVID-19 exposure, as well as the company’s plans in light of the social justice demonstrations following the killings of George Floyd and others.

“I never sugar-coated anything,” Chavez says. “I didn’t hide anything, and I didn’t embellish anything. I just told it like it is, and I think people really, really appreciated that.” Indeed, they did. So much so that when Chavez pulled back from the weekly emails as events started to stabilize, employees let him know they missed the regular communication from him. He then decided to restart the dispatches on a monthly basis, even pivoting to video in November for a mini face-to-face conference.

Throughout Chavez’s tenure, Hermès has strategized pulling back from wholesale distribution almost completely, with the exception of fragrance, watches and some tabletop, while expanding the vertical retail footprint, both brick-and-mortar and e-commerce. The number of physical stores in the Americas region has grown from 14 to 29 on Chavez’s watch. When determining the location for a new store, he often trusts his gut. He is proud of some risky moves that have worked, including the 2007 opening on Wall Street at a time when downtown Manhattan was still recovering from the devastation of 9/11, and a newly residential tenor was percolating. He considered the move “a vote of confidence in Lower Manhattan and the city I love so much.” Locals agreed, frequently stopping by to say, “we really needed this.”

Among other notable retail moves, Chavez relocated the Palm Beach outpost from Worth Avenue to the Royal Poinciana, and last year christened another Manhattan store, in the Meatpacking District. In 2018, the company moved into Paolo Alto with a store at the Stanford Shopping Center. Meanwhile, only one store has closed on Chavez’s watch — Charlotte, N.C., opened in 2006. That boutique plateaued after five years, and was shuttered at the end of its 10-year lease. Otherwise, Chavez notes, “We have done some crazy things…but, knock on wood, they have worked.”




Hermès opened a store off the beaten luxury path, in Manhattan’s Meatpacking District<b> </b>in 2019. Chavez counts the location choice among some “crazy things” that have worked.  Andrew Morales/WWD

Next on the brick-and-mortar horizon: The 2022 opening of a new, huge flagship at 706 Madison Avenue Axel Dumas calls it his and Chavez’s “next adventure together.” They haven’t been shy about teasing its arrival, in February christening the raw space by throwing a huge party titled “Heureka” to celebrate “creative ingenuity.” With hindsight, the fete, held on the last night of the last “normal” NYFW, now feels like a different lifetime. But Chavez insists there are no regrets for the 45,000-square-foot project, nor does he anticipate a delayed opening. “More than ever, we think it’s the right thing for us to do,” he observes. “It’s a much bigger space [than the two stores on Madison Avenue]. It will give us the opportunity to offer a significantly enhanced experience for all of our customers on Madison Avenue. We are very, very excited about it.”

While the store plans remain constant, the pandemic-induced shutdown of travel has brought into even sharper relief the importance of nurturing the local clientele. Chavez draws a parallel with 9/11, when he realized that “we really needed to nurture a local client base because there was no one coming in from anywhere.” Now, COVID-19 has again “taken people back to their home boutique.” Latin American clients in particular would typically shop during their travels. With that no longer an option, they’re hewing closer to home for their silk scarves and Kelly bags, creating the potential for deeper brand-client relationships. “It means now we know [these clients], we see them more. We are better able to service them as we get to know them.”

Chavez sees streaks of silver breaking through the clouds in other areas as well. “COVID-19 has accelerated the digital elements of our business,” he notes, referencing a quote he read that two years’ worth of digital progress has happened in two months. “It really did. It happened overnight.”

In fact, strengthening Hermès’ digital acumen was a major priority pre-pandemic, and Chavez credits Axel Dumas with pushing the company in that direction without compromising the brand’s hallowed traditions and emphasis on craft. “You see how somebody brings his own imprint onto a family business while still preserving all of the things that are so important and so meaningful,” he says.




Robert Chavez with Hermès International ceo Axel Dumas.  Courtesy of Hermès

Chavez points out as well that, given Hermès’ vaunted place in the luxury pantheon, some consumers outside the brand’s tony clientele base have “perhaps had a slight intimidation about coming into our stores,” but have long felt comfortable shopping online. With COVID-19, “I think that has really exploded even more so, and people have discovered us more online.”

At the same time, loyal customers still want the personal service the in-store experience provides. “I see us in a good position to benefit from both,” he says. “People will have [a positive] online experience, and once they feel that comfort, they will say, ‘It’s been a great experience for me so far, maybe I should go [to the store] now and see what else I can learn and discover.’”

As for what’s selling, home is sizzling hot — unsurprising as months of lockdown have, for many, inspired the urge to jeuge up their decor. Fine jewelry rates an “amazing,” and shoes, “across the board have been just phenomenal.” In addition, the recent launch of beauty provides “a really great entrée into the house.” One that’s particularly well-timed, given that many people “[want] to buy something that just makes you feel good or gives you an uplifting feeling.”




Home is where the heart is, and in the age of the coronavirus, it’s where people are putting their money. “Tableware has been explosive,” Chavez says.  Audrey Corregan/Courtesy of Herm

On the bag front, Chavez declares the Kelly the brand’s most in-demand style, outpacing the Birkin. “[It’s] a fantastic investment. The association to Grace Kelly, the elegance of that time, the classicism of the time…it just fits all of the bullet points that one would go through: ‘if I’m going to buy myself one handbag, which handbag would I buy?’” As for ready-to-wear, Chavez observes that designer Nadège Vanhee-Cybulski, who arrived in 2014, “has really transformed the client’s desire. It has become a very important category for us.”

Chavez’s inclination toward positivity is both innate and learned. He has navigated disasters before, including early in his Hermès career, when he felt disoriented and devastated by 9/11. Inspiration and pragmatic advice came in a call from Jean-Louis Dumas. He told Chavez, “‘Hermès has been around since 1837. We have been through world wars. We have been through many, many devastating experiences. We we will get past this as well. Just know that we are here to support you and we’ll get through this together.” Those words resonated powerfully, and Chavez found in them the perfect “guidance and wisdom” for the strange, frightening new world of this past year.




Fine jewelry is among the top-selling categories.  Courtesy of Hermès

His road to Hermès began in San Antonio on the proverbial “wrong side of the tracks.” The youngest of three sons of a Mexican-American father and Spanish-German mother, he grew up in a “very conservative household,” and, at the insistence of his mother, a bilingual one. She warned her sons, “If you don’t speak Spanish, you will not be able to communicate with half the people that live in this city. You cannot do that.” One might think that now, Chavez’s heritage and fluency in Spanish afford major advantages in his oversight of Hermès Latin American business, but he doesn’t overplay their significance. “Is it overwhelming? Not really,” he maintains. “It doesn’t hurt that I speak Spanish and understand the culture. But in business, if you understand the business, if you understand retail, those are important things as well.”

Still, plenty of youthful lessons inform Chavez’ work today. As a teen he was intrigued by the window displays of the elegant Frost Brothers department store, its wares decidedly beyond his reach. At the same time, he was drawn to military efficiency, and joined ROTC, where he learned discipline and organization. “You had to make sure your uniform was crisp, your brass was polished, your shoes were always shined, your belt was aligned with your shirt,” standards that still resonate. “You know what?” Chavez offers. “I want my shoes to be shined and I want my belt to be aligned with my shirt and I want to look nice.” Two bus rides figure prominently in his story. One took him from San Antonio to Princeton University, his first trip out of Texas. The second followed in short order.
During freshman orientation, Chavez saw a sign advertising five-dollar tickets into Manhattan, and decided to take advantage. New York’s reputation du jour was as a rough place, especially for a young out-of-towner, but for Chavez, it was love at first sight, so much so that he stills views a mostly miserable traffic artery through a romantic lens. “I rounded that Lincoln Tunnel curve, and when I saw that skyline for the first time — I’m getting goosebumps right now. I looked at that skyline and thought, ‘I’m not going back to Texas.’”

Perhaps in deference to his mother’s insistence that he learn Spanish as a child, Chavez studied romance languages at Princeton, intending to become a teacher. But four years of intense schoolwork, having a job and “doing everything times ten” left him “academically fried.” He felt he needed a break before graduate school, and explored postings for jobs in the city that captivated him. Bloomingdale’s was among the companies recruiting on campus. He interviewed and was offered a position in the retailer’s executive training program. Salary: $9,500.

At Bloomingdale’s, Chavez got a broad-based retail education, and recognized early that much of the essential work takes place outside the c-suite. He loved the program, describing it as one hour a week of retail class and “the other 59 hours” working in the stockroom or on the selling floor. Trainees shuttled from department to department; Chavez did early stints in men’s wear and contemporary sportswear. His third assignment proved fateful: the cosmetics department, known for being “very avant-garde…very edgy, but a little crazy.” He tried to get out of it, but changing course was a no-go, though he was assured that the stint would likely only be for a few weeks.






The young employee quickly lost his chagrin. Though eccentric as foretold, the cosmetics denizens were, “lo and behold, very, very smart people.” Dora, the Clinique counter manager, still stands out (small-world kismet, Chavez’s mother was also named Dora). Clinique Dora had encyclopedic knowledge of her brand and what she needed in-store, meticulously working through her orders at a time when each was handwritten, line by line, every month. “I thought, ‘Wow, she really knows her business. She knows exactly what she needs, she knows what’s missing, she knows what has to go back,’” Chavez says.

Much like ROTC, Bloomingdale’s cosmetics arena demanded intense attention to detail while, he notes, “they were teaching me the retail discipline — inventory, ordering, opportunity. I learned a lot.” The assignment also afforded an introduction to Mike Blumenfeld, the retail giant and vice president of cosmetics credited with building the store’s beauty business. He soon offered Chavez an assistant buyer position, where his primary accounts were Estée Lauder, Clinique, Elizabeth Arden and Helena Rubinstein.

Chavez learned about selling, marketing and advertising, all while being exposed to a veritable who’s-who of industry heavies, including Leonard Lauder and Clinique founder Carol Phillips. He also earned his first invitation to a black-tie event. Having been told he would be seated next to Mala Rubinstein, niece of Helena and a former company executive, he was already nervous when hailing a taxi. Sizing up his young fare — a destination, Waldorf Astoria; attire, rented tux — the cab driver asked him what it was like to work at the famous hotel. After a brief moment in which “my bubble just burst,” Chavez demurred that the Waldorf was a pleasant company with good benefits. Case of mistaken identity aside, the event proved delightful; Mala even requested that he save a dance for her. Back at home that night, Chavez articulated to himself a sense of purpose: “This is why I moved here. This is where I want to be. This is where I’m going to spend the rest of my life.”

In New York retail, perhaps, but not at Bloomingdale’s. After 10 years — during which time he met Vincent Sabio, his partner of 40 years and husband of 10 — Chavez moved to Macy’s, lured by Rosemarie Bravo. There he overlapped with other major individuals who figure prominently in the golden age of American retail — Ellen Saltzman, Joe Cicio and Linda Fargo, who is an unabashed admirer. “In the retail sea of big personalities, egos and agendas, Bob has always been a calm, straightforward and unflappable presence,” Fargo notes.

That’s not to say Chavez doesn’t bring his own flair to a situation. She recalls an ’80s fragrance launch event for Cher that included a Q&A session. Someone boldly asked the pop diva why she never dated anyone her own age, to which she replied, “Because no one my age ever asks me out.” Chavez jumped in and quipped, “Cher, will you go out with me?” diffusing an awkward moment. Says Fargo, “I gave him a lot of credit for keeping his cool, regaining control of the moment, all with grace, style and humor. Those qualities still serve him well.”

Chavez stayed at Macy’s for six years, until the company’s 1992 bankruptcy filing when, seeing “the writing on the wall,” he departed for Etienne Aigner, where he spent several years before decamping for Frédéric Fekkai. He was there just two months when the call came from a headhunter. Hermès beckoned.

With only minimal luxury experience from his Bloomingdale’s years, Chavez assumed he didn’t have a shot, yet he couldn’t pass up the opportunity to meet with Jean-Louis Dumas. To start the interview, Dumas admired Chavez’s suit, inquired of its source (Armani), and then the two men fell into a conversation about all sorts of non-business topics — Spanish history, food, Texas. They also discovered a mutual connection to Blumenfeld, for whom Dumas had worked years earlier, when his father sent him to the U.S. to develop his retail acumen. And so, the ROTC alum from San Antonio ascended to a post at the top of the U.S. wing of fashion’s most storied luxury house.

Immersion into the company culture took time. Accustomed to the corporate workings of U.S. mega retail, Chavez found himself thrust into a family business that operated with very Parisian sensibilities. He encountered practices that felt completely foreign to his experience, from late deliveries to a steadfast refusal to put seasonal merchandise on sale. More than once, he found himself asking, “Oh my God, how does this work?” After time, though, he came to an epiphany. “I thought, ‘Look at the size of this business. Who am I to start criticizing? There is something about it that works.’ And that was my big a-ha moment about luxury. It was different, and it worked differently. That’s when I thought, I can totally embrace this. I totally understand it now. I get it.”

Today, Chavez cites that tradition and history as the touchstones guiding Hermès in its 21st-century endeavors. “People want the quality, they want the craftsmanship, they want the authenticity. What Hermès represents, more than anything else, is authenticity,” he says. Even with the company’s push into digital, he stresses that “technology will never replace the artisans or the craftsmanship that is so key to who we are and to what we do.”

Like many others across the industry, Chavez believes the COVID-19 crisis has forced some serious soul-searching among industry types and consumer alike, and that process will likely benefit Hermès in the long run.

“I think that authenticity message is coming through even more loudly and more clearly than it ever has before,” he maintains. “And so for us, under the guidance of Pierre Alexis, it’s really all about continuing to do the things that we do best and infusing some novelty, some freshness, some new material, some new colors, some new categories, like beauty, for example, that will keep Hermès going in a modern yet very authentic and enduring way.”




Hermès’ recent beauty launch provides “a great entrée into the house,” Chavez says.  Courtesy of Hermès

Of course, at the pinnacle of luxury, authentic, exquisitely crafted product is but part of the baseline expectation. Service registers as equally important, especially in-store. It involves learned skills — knowledge of product, client management protocols — as well as something more ephemeral. “I always like to say that people have to be happy,” Chavez says. “We can teach you everything you need to know about Hermès. We can teach you how to sell a Birkin, we can teach you how to sell a Kelly, we can teach you how to sell a diamond bracelet. But we can’t teach you how to smile.”

That said, a company can do its part to elicit smiles. One way is to encourage employees in their pursuit of work-life balance. In his own life, that’s often a struggle, though COVID-19 has changed the dynamic. Like everyone else who used to travel for work, Chavez’s airborne and hotel time time now clocks in at zero. His husband Sabio observed recently that they’ve spent more time together in the last nine months than in the past 40 years combined — and, Chavez insists, without getting on each other’s nerves. Some shared joys — theater, travel — are on hold for now, but the couple continues to delight in intimate at-home dinners, whether alone or with two or four other people, “just a beautiful, nice, quiet dinner together. Always by candlelight.”

Asked about their wedding day, in Sharon, Conn., 10 years ago, Chavez speaks with emotion. “Just to be able to say those words, ‘to have and to hold until death do us part.’ I couldn’t believe that in my lifetime I would be able to look at the person that I love more than anybody else on this planet and to say those words to him and then to put rings on our fingers. It was amazing.”

Another great love of Chavez: New York City. Unlike some business power brokers who have floated the notion of fleeing, Chavez remains devoted to the town he fell in love with through a Greyhound bus window all those years ago. He and Sabio live in Battery Park City, and the thought of abandoning Manhattan appears never to have occurred. Instead, he reflects on the joys of his Hudson River view, facing “the Statue [of Liberty] and New York Harbor. [It’s] magical.”

Chavez is equally definitive when asked to articulate his most powerful contribution to Hermès, and he doesn’t tout retail expansion or having hit the big 1-B in U.S. revenue. “I’m grounded,” he says. “That’s what I would say I bring to Hermès. Because when you work at Hermès, you could live in a cloud and you could dream all day long…wealthy customers, beautiful products, beautiful stores, everything is great. But it’s not about that. For me, it’s always about the people.”


----------



## CanuckBagLover

MSimis said:


> *Bridget Foley’s Diary: Hermès’ Robert Chavez, a Genuine People Person*
> *The chief executive officer of Hermès of Paris discusses his path to luxury, the COVID-19 impact and why he puts people first.*
> 
> By Bridget Foley on December 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Chavez, ceo of Herms Americas, taking in a majestic view of Lower Manhattan.
> George Chinsee/WWD
> 
> Planning can be overrated. At least it seems so if one considers the professional ascent of Robert Chavez, who leads the Americas wing of the storied house that resides at the pinnacle of global luxury. “I never had a game plan for my career. I just went where life led me,” he says.
> 
> Twenty years ago, life led Chavez to his current position as chief executive officer of Hermès Americas. Since then, he has steered the company through happy and woeful times. He has overseen the remarkable growth in the Americas region (it excludes Canada), with U.S. revenues surpassing $1 billion in 2018. And he has navigated through cultural tumult and despair — the aftermath of 9/11, the financial crisis of 2008-09, and now, COVID-19.
> 
> Hermès Americas accounts for 14 percent of the global company’s overall revenues. Until COVID-19 struck, the division was rolling, last year up 12 percent in constant currencies to 1.2 billion euros. The pandemic struck hard, and the first nine months of 2020 saw a 29 percent decline, down to 606.5 million euros, but in the third quarter, the numbers improved significantly, with sales in the Americas down just 5.2 percent in constant currencies.
> 
> Over two decades of vicissitudes, Chavez has operated with unwavering confidence and ample daring, yet also with humility. Judging by his media presence, he’s not much interested in self-promotion (he gave a rare, wide-ranging interview to WWD). Conversely, he cares a great deal about articulating gratitude. He recalls lessons learned from the late, legendary Hermès lnternational ceo Jean-Louis Dumas and a Bloomingdale’s Clinique counter manager named Dora with equal reverence. Mostly, he showers praise on the hundreds of people who work for Hermès Americas, 850 in the U.S. alone.
> 
> “I’m the ceo, but I’m not really the ceo. I’m part of the team. I’m part of them,” he says. Though not unique language from a company head, when Chavez says it, it resonates as more than p.r. speak; you believe him. He frequently circles back to the employees, particularly those in retail. They are “out on the front lines every day, dealing with customers. They’re shipping the boxes; they’re opening up the shipments, all things that I did in my early days at Bloomingdale’s. I know [what it takes].”
> 
> That ground-up knowledge of retail, Chavez muses, is what won him the Hermès job despite his then-dearth of luxury experience. Well, that, along with a snappy Armani suit and some quick bonding with Dumas, the fifth-generation Hermès family member who rebuffed the luster of the storied luxury house that had slipped from fashion prominence. Now, Chavez reports to Axel Dumas, a nephew of Jean-Louis, who assumed the ceo role in 2014. He has high praise for his chief deputy in the Americas.
> 
> “The multi-local strategy is at the core of Hermès’ business model,“ Dumas says, and it requires strong local leadership. “[Bob] is the driving force behind Hermès’ success in the U.S., reinforcing the house’s commitment to dynamic growth and expansion, while keeping the local sensitivities. He cultivates Hermès’ values, quality, excellence, family spirit and a passion for craftsmanship.”
> 
> Family is a notion that factors strongly in the Hermès psyche. Founded by Thierry Hermès in 1837, the company has remained majority-owned by the Hermès family through six generations and running. Chavez isn’t a blood relation; he’s a Latin American native of San Antonio, Tex. Yet he, too, uses the language of family to refer to those who work for him. According to one long-term employee, it’s genuine. Susan Dicecco preceded Chavez to the company by several years, and is now client service manager at the Madison Avenue store. The two are on a first-name basis — Bob and Susie. She recalls that upon his arrival he visited the store and introduced himself to every employee: “I’m Bob Chavez. And you are?” She notes, too, that he remembers who you are — by name. He also answers staff emails immediately. “Brought that feeling of family — let me get to know you, that everyone is important,” Dicecco says. “The Hermès family is that way, but they’re mostly in Paris. Bob created an atmosphere of inclusion. We needed that in New York.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In May 2019, the company’s full U.S. workforce was feted in Manhattan at a three-day “Family Reunion.”  Samantha Nandez/Courtesy of Herms
> 
> Ordinarily, Chavez spends every Saturday in December with sales associates, on the selling floor at the Madison Avenue and men’s stores. On the women’s side, he’s typically behind the scarf counter. Dicecco assigns him a sales goal, and he’s darned competitive about achieving it. It’s hard work, and he makes sure to let the sales staff know he appreciates them. “I don’t know how [they] do it. My feet are killing me after one day. [They] do it each and every day,” he says.
> 
> Town & Country editor in chief Stellene Volandes has known Chavez for about 15 years, and has happened upon some of his selling-floor sessions. “Maybe he was there to support the staff or to investigate shopping patterns or to keep in touch with clients, but he was there,” she says. “As ever, a merchant and a gentleman.”
> 
> COVID-19 protocol kept Chavez off the floor and out of the store this Christmas selling season. It has not kept him from connecting with employees. When the virus started ravaging New York and closures were imminent, the first questions on his mind were: “How can we stay connected,” and “How to keep the family close if everyone is going to be isolated at home.” He decided to initiate a weekly email update to all U.S. employees. The dispatches proved a hit with the suddenly homebound staff, and responses poured in. As spring gave way to summer, and the brand’s U.S. stores prepared to reopen, starting with Dallas and Houston, Chavez shared successes along with setbacks. He addressed incidents of COVID-19 exposure, as well as the company’s plans in light of the social justice demonstrations following the killings of George Floyd and others.
> 
> “I never sugar-coated anything,” Chavez says. “I didn’t hide anything, and I didn’t embellish anything. I just told it like it is, and I think people really, really appreciated that.” Indeed, they did. So much so that when Chavez pulled back from the weekly emails as events started to stabilize, employees let him know they missed the regular communication from him. He then decided to restart the dispatches on a monthly basis, even pivoting to video in November for a mini face-to-face conference.
> 
> Throughout Chavez’s tenure, Hermès has strategized pulling back from wholesale distribution almost completely, with the exception of fragrance, watches and some tabletop, while expanding the vertical retail footprint, both brick-and-mortar and e-commerce. The number of physical stores in the Americas region has grown from 14 to 29 on Chavez’s watch. When determining the location for a new store, he often trusts his gut. He is proud of some risky moves that have worked, including the 2007 opening on Wall Street at a time when downtown Manhattan was still recovering from the devastation of 9/11, and a newly residential tenor was percolating. He considered the move “a vote of confidence in Lower Manhattan and the city I love so much.” Locals agreed, frequently stopping by to say, “we really needed this.”
> 
> Among other notable retail moves, Chavez relocated the Palm Beach outpost from Worth Avenue to the Royal Poinciana, and last year christened another Manhattan store, in the Meatpacking District. In 2018, the company moved into Paolo Alto with a store at the Stanford Shopping Center. Meanwhile, only one store has closed on Chavez’s watch — Charlotte, N.C., opened in 2006. That boutique plateaued after five years, and was shuttered at the end of its 10-year lease. Otherwise, Chavez notes, “We have done some crazy things…but, knock on wood, they have worked.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès opened a store off the beaten luxury path, in Manhattan’s Meatpacking District<b> </b>in 2019. Chavez counts the location choice among some “crazy things” that have worked.  Andrew Morales/WWD
> 
> Next on the brick-and-mortar horizon: The 2022 opening of a new, huge flagship at 706 Madison Avenue Axel Dumas calls it his and Chavez’s “next adventure together.” They haven’t been shy about teasing its arrival, in February christening the raw space by throwing a huge party titled “Heureka” to celebrate “creative ingenuity.” With hindsight, the fete, held on the last night of the last “normal” NYFW, now feels like a different lifetime. But Chavez insists there are no regrets for the 45,000-square-foot project, nor does he anticipate a delayed opening. “More than ever, we think it’s the right thing for us to do,” he observes. “It’s a much bigger space [than the two stores on Madison Avenue]. It will give us the opportunity to offer a significantly enhanced experience for all of our customers on Madison Avenue. We are very, very excited about it.”
> 
> While the store plans remain constant, the pandemic-induced shutdown of travel has brought into even sharper relief the importance of nurturing the local clientele. Chavez draws a parallel with 9/11, when he realized that “we really needed to nurture a local client base because there was no one coming in from anywhere.” Now, COVID-19 has again “taken people back to their home boutique.” Latin American clients in particular would typically shop during their travels. With that no longer an option, they’re hewing closer to home for their silk scarves and Kelly bags, creating the potential for deeper brand-client relationships. “It means now we know [these clients], we see them more. We are better able to service them as we get to know them.”
> 
> Chavez sees streaks of silver breaking through the clouds in other areas as well. “COVID-19 has accelerated the digital elements of our business,” he notes, referencing a quote he read that two years’ worth of digital progress has happened in two months. “It really did. It happened overnight.”
> 
> In fact, strengthening Hermès’ digital acumen was a major priority pre-pandemic, and Chavez credits Axel Dumas with pushing the company in that direction without compromising the brand’s hallowed traditions and emphasis on craft. “You see how somebody brings his own imprint onto a family business while still preserving all of the things that are so important and so meaningful,” he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Chavez with Hermès International ceo Axel Dumas.  Courtesy of Hermès
> 
> Chavez points out as well that, given Hermès’ vaunted place in the luxury pantheon, some consumers outside the brand’s tony clientele base have “perhaps had a slight intimidation about coming into our stores,” but have long felt comfortable shopping online. With COVID-19, “I think that has really exploded even more so, and people have discovered us more online.”
> 
> At the same time, loyal customers still want the personal service the in-store experience provides. “I see us in a good position to benefit from both,” he says. “People will have [a positive] online experience, and once they feel that comfort, they will say, ‘It’s been a great experience for me so far, maybe I should go [to the store] now and see what else I can learn and discover.’”
> 
> As for what’s selling, home is sizzling hot — unsurprising as months of lockdown have, for many, inspired the urge to jeuge up their decor. Fine jewelry rates an “amazing,” and shoes, “across the board have been just phenomenal.” In addition, the recent launch of beauty provides “a really great entrée into the house.” One that’s particularly well-timed, given that many people “[want] to buy something that just makes you feel good or gives you an uplifting feeling.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home is where the heart is, and in the age of the coronavirus, it’s where people are putting their money. “Tableware has been explosive,” Chavez says.  Audrey Corregan/Courtesy of Herm
> 
> On the bag front, Chavez declares the Kelly the brand’s most in-demand style, outpacing the Birkin. “[It’s] a fantastic investment. The association to Grace Kelly, the elegance of that time, the classicism of the time…it just fits all of the bullet points that one would go through: ‘if I’m going to buy myself one handbag, which handbag would I buy?’” As for ready-to-wear, Chavez observes that designer Nadège Vanhee-Cybulski, who arrived in 2014, “has really transformed the client’s desire. It has become a very important category for us.”
> 
> Chavez’s inclination toward positivity is both innate and learned. He has navigated disasters before, including early in his Hermès career, when he felt disoriented and devastated by 9/11. Inspiration and pragmatic advice came in a call from Jean-Louis Dumas. He told Chavez, “‘Hermès has been around since 1837. We have been through world wars. We have been through many, many devastating experiences. We we will get past this as well. Just know that we are here to support you and we’ll get through this together.” Those words resonated powerfully, and Chavez found in them the perfect “guidance and wisdom” for the strange, frightening new world of this past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine jewelry is among the top-selling categories.  Courtesy of Hermès
> 
> His road to Hermès began in San Antonio on the proverbial “wrong side of the tracks.” The youngest of three sons of a Mexican-American father and Spanish-German mother, he grew up in a “very conservative household,” and, at the insistence of his mother, a bilingual one. She warned her sons, “If you don’t speak Spanish, you will not be able to communicate with half the people that live in this city. You cannot do that.” One might think that now, Chavez’s heritage and fluency in Spanish afford major advantages in his oversight of Hermès Latin American business, but he doesn’t overplay their significance. “Is it overwhelming? Not really,” he maintains. “It doesn’t hurt that I speak Spanish and understand the culture. But in business, if you understand the business, if you understand retail, those are important things as well.”
> 
> Still, plenty of youthful lessons inform Chavez’ work today. As a teen he was intrigued by the window displays of the elegant Frost Brothers department store, its wares decidedly beyond his reach. At the same time, he was drawn to military efficiency, and joined ROTC, where he learned discipline and organization. “You had to make sure your uniform was crisp, your brass was polished, your shoes were always shined, your belt was aligned with your shirt,” standards that still resonate. “You know what?” Chavez offers. “I want my shoes to be shined and I want my belt to be aligned with my shirt and I want to look nice.” Two bus rides figure prominently in his story. One took him from San Antonio to Princeton University, his first trip out of Texas. The second followed in short order.
> During freshman orientation, Chavez saw a sign advertising five-dollar tickets into Manhattan, and decided to take advantage. New York’s reputation du jour was as a rough place, especially for a young out-of-towner, but for Chavez, it was love at first sight, so much so that he stills views a mostly miserable traffic artery through a romantic lens. “I rounded that Lincoln Tunnel curve, and when I saw that skyline for the first time — I’m getting goosebumps right now. I looked at that skyline and thought, ‘I’m not going back to Texas.’”
> 
> Perhaps in deference to his mother’s insistence that he learn Spanish as a child, Chavez studied romance languages at Princeton, intending to become a teacher. But four years of intense schoolwork, having a job and “doing everything times ten” left him “academically fried.” He felt he needed a break before graduate school, and explored postings for jobs in the city that captivated him. Bloomingdale’s was among the companies recruiting on campus. He interviewed and was offered a position in the retailer’s executive training program. Salary: $9,500.
> 
> At Bloomingdale’s, Chavez got a broad-based retail education, and recognized early that much of the essential work takes place outside the c-suite. He loved the program, describing it as one hour a week of retail class and “the other 59 hours” working in the stockroom or on the selling floor. Trainees shuttled from department to department; Chavez did early stints in men’s wear and contemporary sportswear. His third assignment proved fateful: the cosmetics department, known for being “very avant-garde…very edgy, but a little crazy.” He tried to get out of it, but changing course was a no-go, though he was assured that the stint would likely only be for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young employee quickly lost his chagrin. Though eccentric as foretold, the cosmetics denizens were, “lo and behold, very, very smart people.” Dora, the Clinique counter manager, still stands out (small-world kismet, Chavez’s mother was also named Dora). Clinique Dora had encyclopedic knowledge of her brand and what she needed in-store, meticulously working through her orders at a time when each was handwritten, line by line, every month. “I thought, ‘Wow, she really knows her business. She knows exactly what she needs, she knows what’s missing, she knows what has to go back,’” Chavez says.
> 
> Much like ROTC, Bloomingdale’s cosmetics arena demanded intense attention to detail while, he notes, “they were teaching me the retail discipline — inventory, ordering, opportunity. I learned a lot.” The assignment also afforded an introduction to Mike Blumenfeld, the retail giant and vice president of cosmetics credited with building the store’s beauty business. He soon offered Chavez an assistant buyer position, where his primary accounts were Estée Lauder, Clinique, Elizabeth Arden and Helena Rubinstein.
> 
> Chavez learned about selling, marketing and advertising, all while being exposed to a veritable who’s-who of industry heavies, including Leonard Lauder and Clinique founder Carol Phillips. He also earned his first invitation to a black-tie event. Having been told he would be seated next to Mala Rubinstein, niece of Helena and a former company executive, he was already nervous when hailing a taxi. Sizing up his young fare — a destination, Waldorf Astoria; attire, rented tux — the cab driver asked him what it was like to work at the famous hotel. After a brief moment in which “my bubble just burst,” Chavez demurred that the Waldorf was a pleasant company with good benefits. Case of mistaken identity aside, the event proved delightful; Mala even requested that he save a dance for her. Back at home that night, Chavez articulated to himself a sense of purpose: “This is why I moved here. This is where I want to be. This is where I’m going to spend the rest of my life.”
> 
> In New York retail, perhaps, but not at Bloomingdale’s. After 10 years — during which time he met Vincent Sabio, his partner of 40 years and husband of 10 — Chavez moved to Macy’s, lured by Rosemarie Bravo. There he overlapped with other major individuals who figure prominently in the golden age of American retail — Ellen Saltzman, Joe Cicio and Linda Fargo, who is an unabashed admirer. “In the retail sea of big personalities, egos and agendas, Bob has always been a calm, straightforward and unflappable presence,” Fargo notes.
> 
> That’s not to say Chavez doesn’t bring his own flair to a situation. She recalls an ’80s fragrance launch event for Cher that included a Q&A session. Someone boldly asked the pop diva why she never dated anyone her own age, to which she replied, “Because no one my age ever asks me out.” Chavez jumped in and quipped, “Cher, will you go out with me?” diffusing an awkward moment. Says Fargo, “I gave him a lot of credit for keeping his cool, regaining control of the moment, all with grace, style and humor. Those qualities still serve him well.”
> 
> Chavez stayed at Macy’s for six years, until the company’s 1992 bankruptcy filing when, seeing “the writing on the wall,” he departed for Etienne Aigner, where he spent several years before decamping for Frédéric Fekkai. He was there just two months when the call came from a headhunter. Hermès beckoned.
> 
> With only minimal luxury experience from his Bloomingdale’s years, Chavez assumed he didn’t have a shot, yet he couldn’t pass up the opportunity to meet with Jean-Louis Dumas. To start the interview, Dumas admired Chavez’s suit, inquired of its source (Armani), and then the two men fell into a conversation about all sorts of non-business topics — Spanish history, food, Texas. They also discovered a mutual connection to Blumenfeld, for whom Dumas had worked years earlier, when his father sent him to the U.S. to develop his retail acumen. And so, the ROTC alum from San Antonio ascended to a post at the top of the U.S. wing of fashion’s most storied luxury house.
> 
> Immersion into the company culture took time. Accustomed to the corporate workings of U.S. mega retail, Chavez found himself thrust into a family business that operated with very Parisian sensibilities. He encountered practices that felt completely foreign to his experience, from late deliveries to a steadfast refusal to put seasonal merchandise on sale. More than once, he found himself asking, “Oh my God, how does this work?” After time, though, he came to an epiphany. “I thought, ‘Look at the size of this business. Who am I to start criticizing? There is something about it that works.’ And that was my big a-ha moment about luxury. It was different, and it worked differently. That’s when I thought, I can totally embrace this. I totally understand it now. I get it.”
> 
> Today, Chavez cites that tradition and history as the touchstones guiding Hermès in its 21st-century endeavors. “People want the quality, they want the craftsmanship, they want the authenticity. What Hermès represents, more than anything else, is authenticity,” he says. Even with the company’s push into digital, he stresses that “technology will never replace the artisans or the craftsmanship that is so key to who we are and to what we do.”
> 
> Like many others across the industry, Chavez believes the COVID-19 crisis has forced some serious soul-searching among industry types and consumer alike, and that process will likely benefit Hermès in the long run.
> 
> “I think that authenticity message is coming through even more loudly and more clearly than it ever has before,” he maintains. “And so for us, under the guidance of Pierre Alexis, it’s really all about continuing to do the things that we do best and infusing some novelty, some freshness, some new material, some new colors, some new categories, like beauty, for example, that will keep Hermès going in a modern yet very authentic and enduring way.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès’ recent beauty launch provides “a great entrée into the house,” Chavez says.  Courtesy of Hermès
> 
> Of course, at the pinnacle of luxury, authentic, exquisitely crafted product is but part of the baseline expectation. Service registers as equally important, especially in-store. It involves learned skills — knowledge of product, client management protocols — as well as something more ephemeral. “I always like to say that people have to be happy,” Chavez says. “We can teach you everything you need to know about Hermès. We can teach you how to sell a Birkin, we can teach you how to sell a Kelly, we can teach you how to sell a diamond bracelet. But we can’t teach you how to smile.”
> 
> That said, a company can do its part to elicit smiles. One way is to encourage employees in their pursuit of work-life balance. In his own life, that’s often a struggle, though COVID-19 has changed the dynamic. Like everyone else who used to travel for work, Chavez’s airborne and hotel time time now clocks in at zero. His husband Sabio observed recently that they’ve spent more time together in the last nine months than in the past 40 years combined — and, Chavez insists, without getting on each other’s nerves. Some shared joys — theater, travel — are on hold for now, but the couple continues to delight in intimate at-home dinners, whether alone or with two or four other people, “just a beautiful, nice, quiet dinner together. Always by candlelight.”
> 
> Asked about their wedding day, in Sharon, Conn., 10 years ago, Chavez speaks with emotion. “Just to be able to say those words, ‘to have and to hold until death do us part.’ I couldn’t believe that in my lifetime I would be able to look at the person that I love more than anybody else on this planet and to say those words to him and then to put rings on our fingers. It was amazing.”
> 
> Another great love of Chavez: New York City. Unlike some business power brokers who have floated the notion of fleeing, Chavez remains devoted to the town he fell in love with through a Greyhound bus window all those years ago. He and Sabio live in Battery Park City, and the thought of abandoning Manhattan appears never to have occurred. Instead, he reflects on the joys of his Hudson River view, facing “the Statue [of Liberty] and New York Harbor. [It’s] magical.”
> 
> Chavez is equally definitive when asked to articulate his most powerful contribution to Hermès, and he doesn’t tout retail expansion or having hit the big 1-B in U.S. revenue. “I’m grounded,” he says. “That’s what I would say I bring to Hermès. Because when you work at Hermès, you could live in a cloud and you could dream all day long…wealthy customers, beautiful products, beautiful stores, everything is great. But it’s not about that. For me, it’s always about the people.”


Fascinating and beautiful article.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## FreddieMac

Harrods Magazine February/March 2021


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## cavalpha

Wasn't quite sure where to post this one, I guess it counts as print! 
From the New York Times:









						$76,000 Birkinstocks Made From Actual Birkin Bags? (Published 2021)
					

Warning: Neither Hermès nor Birkenstock has approved this product.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ethengdurst

My DH sent me a text about this 








						MSCHF's $76k USD "Birkinstock" Is Made From Real Hermès Birkin Bags
					

Forget your off-the-rack Birkenstocks, these are the real work from home flex.




					hypebeast.com
				




What are your thoughts? Would you buy one?


----------



## Ethengdurst

Some pics


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Ethengdurst said:


> Some pics
> 
> View attachment 4984524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984525


I'm ashamed to admit that I would buy these in a heartbeat if I had money to burn!
I LOVE Birkenstocks and wear them most of the year and also buy a lot of the limited edition designer versions-
In fact I wish I had as many Birkins as I do Birkenstocks !
So yes...I'm actually a bit obsessed with these and love them and wish I could own them
PLUS I think its a brilliant take on the reuse/recycle mantra and a play on the name.


----------



## BBINX

@maxroxxherhandbags Don’t be ashamed, when I clicked on this thread and saw the initial post I was thinking I would so buy these, but then I saw the price! My Birkenstocks are so comfortable! Imagine the slippery slope with this one, we would want to coordinate our Birkins with our ‘Birkis’ (leathers, colors, hardware,) oh the special orders would be endless...............


----------



## Pessie

Is it a joke?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BBINX said:


> @maxroxxherhandbags Don’t be ashamed, when I clicked on this thread and saw the initial post I was thinking I would so buy these, but then I saw the price! My Birkenstocks are so comfortable! Imagine the slippery slope with this one, we would want to coordinate our Birkins with our ‘Birkis’ (leathers, colors, hardware,) oh the special orders would be endless...............


Sad to say I have no Birkin...as yet but about 20pairs of Birkenstocks...maybe I should do This idea in reverse...deconstruct my Birkenstock's to make a Birkin??
Or would that be a Birkinstein?


----------



## Ania

I too love Birkenstocks  Having said that, I would pass on these because I loathe the massive contrast colour lettering on the inside of the shoe. I find it super ugly


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I never thought I would see the day . . . 
What will they come up with next?


----------



## Ethengdurst

Pessie said:


> Is it a joke?


Lol when my DH texted it to me I dismissed him too til I clicked it...


----------



## Ethengdurst

I think if it was an H collab or H made them like in petite H they would sell really well... and I would buy them too cos I love Birkenstocks!


----------



## olibelli

I just really don't get why they cost more than actual Birkins   my SA sent this same article to me and we laughed about it, lol


----------



## Ethengdurst

olibelli said:


> I just really don't get why they cost more than actual Birkins   my SA sent this same article to me and we laughed about it, lol


True!


----------



## jp824

At this price point, I think I would opt for another birkin.  I just can’t justify paying that much for something that touches the ground, but then if money is no object ...


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> At this price point, I think I would opt for another birkin.  I just can’t justify paying that much for something that touches the ground, but then if money is no object ...


I know right? They’re probably adding to the cost the cost of the Birkin?


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Egel

The last page article about staying grounded in juxtaposition with the price of the birkinstocks did make me chuckle.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## momoc

Japanese magazine Baila vol. March 2021

Showcasing the new season (2021SS) scarves









And pretty sure the cover is also H


----------



## momoc




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## plastic-fish

Ethengdurst said:


> Some pics
> 
> View attachment 4984524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984525


Some of the sad train wrecks on eBay might benefit from this new life as shoes. Some have ceased being useful bags years ago... Still I think I’d be a hard pass.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## MSimis

Great article in Fast Company.

03-09-21
6:08 AM
MOST INNOVATIVE COMPANIES
*How Hermès conquered the luxury industry*
*Hermès eschews trends and embraces old-fashioned craftsmanship—and has seen its revenue climb.*




Hermès’s largest factory, in the sleepy Paris suburb of Pantin, is a stunning structure with glass walls. Light dapples the workstations where artisans handcraft Birkin and Kelly bags that will sell for upward of $10,000. But Axel Dumas, Hermès’s CEO, has a soft spot for the smaller, humbler workshop around the corner, where customers send in decades-old, weather-beaten Hermès products to be repaired.


It takes years of training for an Hermès leatherworker to qualify to work in the restoration department, since the work is more complex and delicate than building a bag from scratch. When I visited the workshop before the pandemic, I saw a camel-colored briefcase arrive in tatters, covered in splotchy water marks—one of 100,000 pieces that passed through the workshop in 2019. The man repairing the bag quickly identified it as a model from the 1970s and took apart stitches to remove a stained strip of leather. His colleague dug through a pile of cowhides to find one that perfectly matches the bag’s creamy, glistening patina. “There’s nothing that makes me happier than when a young girl comes to us with her grandmother’s handbag and asks us to give it new life,” Dumas says, a member of the sixth generation of his family to lead the company.







Hermès CEO *Axel Dumas* [Photo: Jane Evelyn Atwood]
Hermès has offered repair services since Thierry Hermès established the company in 1837 as a purveyor of saddles and horse harnesses. Nearly two centuries later, Hermès’s approach to creating durable, well-crafted goods that are designed to be passed from one generation to the next is resonating with consumers, particularly those who are concerned about the planet, according to Dumas. While other luxury houses have courted younger shoppers by appointing hip creative directors with a knack for eye-catching aesthetics, Hermès has largely stayed true to its classic designs—with the occasional concession to trends, such as the $5,000 fanny packit released in 2019. But the brand has made its traditional craftsmanship and iconic bags feel new through pop-ups and art installations that allow it to highlight both its commitment to durability and the enduring value of its products.

This formula has helped drive the brand’s spectacular growth. Between 2010 and 2019, Hermès tripled its revenues to $7.7 billion, with operating margins of 34%, the best in the industry, according to _The Economist__._ In 2020, its revenue fell during the lockdowns but was up again by the end of the year, largely thanks to its success in Asia, where sales spiked by 47% in the fourth quarter. Hermès now has a network of 306 stores around the world, more than 16,600 employees, and 51 factories. And it plans to increase its production capabilities, with five new workshops over the next three years.

All of this comes down to Hermès’s skill at winning over a new generation of consumers, not by reinventing itself, but by hewing closely to its original mission of selling handmade goods, designed to last forever. But as the brand continues to conquer the luxury industry, it will have to reckon with a paradox at the heart of its business model: How can it continue to grow when its success and sustainability are premised on scarcity?

*NOT YOUR GRANDMOTHERS’ HERMÈS*
During Austin’s South by Southwest festival three years ago, I took a walk on South Congress Avenue, where I stumbled across a laundromat with washing machines in a precise shade of Hermès orange. I looked closer and discovered that it was, in fact, an Hermès pop-up offering a free service: People could bring in their vintage Hermès scarves to be updated using a dip-dyeing technique that would give them vibrant new colors.

Hermèsmatic, as the installation was called, appeared all over the country—New York City, Nashville, Tennessee, Washington, D.C.—as well as in Manchester, England, and Istanbul, Turkey. To Dumas, part of the point of the pop-up was to prove that focusing on durability doesn’t have to be boring. “After we invest so much in our product, in the fabrication, in the quality of the material, we like to be a bit playful,” Dumas says. “We’re fun people here, inside the company, and we try to express that. Whenever we think about doing a new project, the thing I ask myself is: Will it make us laugh?”

The immersive, Instagrammable experience was perfectly pitched at younger consumers, but it also drove home the point that even the most delicate Hermès products, such as the iconic silk square, are designed to last forever. And ingeniously, it made the case that buying a brand-new $435 Hermès scarf was a good investment.

Dumas says his family has always been maniacally focused on making high-quality, long-lasting products but that message has not always been attractive to consumers. He first joined the company in 2003, at a time when it was fashionable to wear flashy designer outfits covered in enormous logos, making Hermès’s classic designs and inconspicuous branding seem staid. Part of the brand’s current success, he believes, is simply that many people’s values have shifted to align with those of Hermès. “Back then, consumers were all about bling-bling,” says Dumas, with a laugh. “Our ethos didn’t work as well back then. Today, consumers care about whether an object can last a long time and not contribute to waste.”

Of course, it’s easier to encourage people to hold onto products for life when they are extremely expensive, which is the case with Hermès. At the high end, Birkin bags can run upwards of $100,000. The brand woos younger consumers with entry-level products such as scarves, bracelets, and sneakers, which run between $400 and $800. Prices like this keep the brand exclusive, allowing it to grow without losing its cachet. But Hermès also strategically limits how many of its products it releases into the market. “Our strategy of keeping a very limited distribution has really worked very much in our favor,” Robert Chavez, Hermès’s president and CEO for the Americas, explained at a 2019 conference. “People want things that not a lot of people can get; once something becomes very very saturated, that luxury consumer doesn’t really want that anymore.”



[Photos: Studio des Fleurs]
Hermès deliberately makes it hard for consumers to access some of its most coveted bags, such as the Birkin and the Kelly. You can’t buy these items online, and since the brand no longer offers waiting lists through its stores, you need to have an existing relationship with Hermès to buy one. Owning one of these bags signals wealth, but also your ability to get behind the velvet rope the brand has erected. Scarcity also means these bags retain their value on secondhand markets. According to resale site Rebag’s annual report, Hermès bags fetch 80% of their retail price when resold, while Chanel and Louis Vuitton only fetch 63%.

But there is an inherent paradox to growing by maintaining exclusivity. As the brand’s increasing revenue demonstrates, more people around the world now own Hermès goods. The company is expanding its production capacity to meet this demand: This year, it will unveil a new leather-goods workshop staffed by 250 artisans, with more production centers coming in the next two years. After Hermès’s most recent earnings call, Bernstein luxury analyst Luca Solca pointed out in a memo that increasing volume could reduce the brand’s desirability in the long term. “Failure to convincingly innovate could push Hermès in a ‘classic corner,’ out of sync with younger global luxury consumers,” he wrote.

*THE OVERCONSUMPTION PROBLEM*
Over the past five years, fashion has started to reckon with its devastating impact on the planet. The industry is responsible for 1.4 million trillion microplastic fibers in the ocean and 20% of global wastewater. It accounts for between 4% and 10% of global carbon emissions, depending on your calculation. But studies show that consumers are eager to make more conscious purchases, which is why products marketed as eco-friendly are growing faster than their conventional counterparts.

The fashion industry now sees the economic opportunity of marketing greener goods. Startups such as Allbirds and Pangaia have developed eco-friendly materials for products, and Adidas and Everlane are trying to eliminate virgin plastic from their supply chain. In the luxury sector, Gucci is now carbon neutral through investments in regenerative farming and biodiversity, and Stella McCartney uses cutting-edge materials, such as lab-grown leather and bioengineered silk. But these efforts won’t put a dent in luxury’s environmental footprint if the industry keeps churning out so many products.






An Hermès repair workshop [Photos: Maxime Verret]
Hermès has taken a different approach to sustainability. Dumas firmly believes that one of the biggest problems in the fashion industry is overconsumption: Between 2000 and 2015, the number of garments produced globally doubled from 50 billion to 100 billion, for only 7.8 billion humans. He argues that one of the most powerful ways to combat fashion’s impact on the planet is to encourage consumers to own less—and one way to do this is to help them repair what they already have. “Offering long-lasting, repairable objects, which are meant to be handed down, is also a way to reduce the impacts of overconsumption and wasting of resources, one of the principles to which Maison Hermès is particularly attached,” the brand’s 2019 financial reportreads.


Hermès invests in creating buzz around activations such as Hermèsmatic, and it even produced a documentary-style video series on YouTube to highlight its repair workshop. As the brand grows, so do its repair operations: It currently employs 78 specialists in 14 workshops across the United States, Asia, and Europe, and it has just opened a new repair shop in New York City. Dumas says all of this is designed to encourage Hermès customers to keep products for a lifetime but also to create a culture where fashion items are seen as durable.






An Hermès leather-goods workshop [Photos: Chris Payne]
Hermès is also working to reduce its impact across its supply chain by eliminating carbon emissions and offsetting the rest through large reforestation efforts around the world. It’s worth pointing out, though, that half of the company’s revenue comes from leather goods, and raising cattle is particularly bad for the planet: Cows generate 40% of the world’s methane, a greenhouse gas that is 28%more damaging to the climate than carbon dioxide. This is why tech companies such as Bolt Threads and Natural Fiber Welding are so invested in creating more sustainable alternatives.

Dumas says that since the company only uses natural fabrics such as leather, silk, and cashmere, and sources the highest-quality (and thus most expensive) materials available, the company is invested in protecting these resources and maximizing their use. Hermès works closely with its partner farmers and tanneries to operate sustainably, partly out of self-interest. In Brazil, for instance, the company has spent two decades working with local farmers to cultivate mulberry trees using traditional Japanese methods, which, in turn, feed silkworms. This supply chain produces the highest-grade silk, but it is currently under threat because of climate change. “We are a bit like the canary in the coal mine,” Dumas says. “What is happening to the environment is very worrisome for our business model because we’ve seen a decrease in the quality of materials over the last five years. Farming is more industrialized than before, and this is really having an impact [on our access to materials].”

*SUSTAINABILITY CAN BE BEAUTIFUL*
As I stepped out of Hermès’s restoration department in Paris and meandered through the rest of the building, I stumbled into another workshop that felt like a magical alternate universe. Here, workstations were covered in colorful curiosities: swaths of silk, leather scraps, and jars full of buttons. I nearly ran into a life-size sculpture of a mother and baby hippo made from blue leather. I had stepped into Petit H, a studio where craftspeople create one-of-a-kind objects from materials salvaged from Hermès factories.
Petit H first launched in 2010 as part of the company’s commitment to sustainability. In 2020, France passed a law forbidding brands to destroy unsold products, making Petit H’s mission even more relevant. Godefroy de Virieu, Petit H’s creative director, points out that the studio has developed a process for deconstructing unsold items and turning them into new products. Some items are sold in Hermès stores, while larger, rarer ones are sold at auctions in art exhibits that pop up around the world. All of this generates another revenue stream for the company.







Petit H [Photo: Alexandre Guirkinger]
Seated at their workstations, the craftspeople have autonomy over what they make, but given how small most of the scraps are, many of the products are small and quirky. I spot a leather beer cozy, charms in the shape of hearts, miniature dogs wrapped in leather, silk pouches made from scarves that were never sold, and coin purses and wallets. “What we do here is bricolage,” says de Virieu. “It’s a way of showing our customers that nothing is wasted at Hermès.” Petit H represents a new chapter for Hermès, but in many ways, it simply reprises the themes the company has continually returned to over the last 184 years: sourcing the best raw materials, maximizing their use, and handcrafting them into durable products.







[Photo: Alexandre Guirkinger]
The question now is how Hermès will continue to grow—and sell more products—while retaining its exclusivity and commitment to sustainability. Anita Radon, a business professor at the Swedish university Södertörn who specializes in luxury brands, says that balancing growth with scarcity has always been the central challenge of the luxury sector. It becomes trickier as brands expand into Asia. For Hermès, the struggle is even more acute, since the brand’s success is so explicitly connected to its rarity.

Radon says the way to keep consumers hooked as products become more common is to invest heavily in the myths about the brand’s origins: This kind of storytelling can create the aura of exclusivity, even as the products become more widely available. She points to the way Hermès has named its two most famous bags for the iconic women who first carried them, Jane Birkin and Grace Kelly. “True or not, myth or actual history, these little bits of [storytelling] help in keeping up the notion of luxury and exclusivity,” she writes in the _Journal of Business Administration Research_.

As Dumas helms Hermès through this period of remarkable success—even in the face of a pandemic—he’s clearly thinking about what it means to grow sustainably, in every sense of the word. It’s a very personal question for him; it is, after all, still his family’s business, and he would like to leave it in good shape for the next generation. “When I think about what it means to manage the House of Hermès, I really do think of it as a house,” he says. “How do you build a house with a strong foundation? How do you treat the people in your house? How do you treat the garden next to your house? If there is something that needs to be done better, let’s embrace it.”

_For more on _Fast Company’_s list of the Top 10 Most Innovative Companies in style for 2021, click here._

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR*
Elizabeth Segran, Ph.D., is a senior staff writer at Fast Company. She lives in Cambridge, Massachusetts


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Pivoine66

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5019798
> View attachment 5019799
> View attachment 5019800
> View attachment 5019801
> View attachment 5019802
> View attachment 5019803
> View attachment 5019804
> View attachment 5019805
> View attachment 5019806
> View attachment 5019807
> View attachment 5019808
> View attachment 5019809


Thank you sincerely, dear Flowerlily, for your many wonderful posts and the effort you put into them for us. I love and appreciate it very much that you always give us an insight into international magazines and their presentation. Love it!


----------



## Flowerlily

Pivoine66 said:


> Thank you sincerely, dear Flowerlily, for your many wonderful posts and the effort you put into them for us. I love and appreciate it very much that you always give us an insight into international magazines and their presentation. Love it!


You're very welcome! I love reading about Hermès and finding nice pics of Hermès items.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5019809



It makes me so sad to see that gorgeous picture of the Equateur wallpaper, because I was planning to get it and then my SA told me H has discontinued wallpaper production


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## FreddieMac

Wallpaper.com


"Bodysuit, £1,950; skirt, £3,800; ‘Mors de Bride’ bag, £4,500, all by Hermès

For spring, we’re sizing up handbag brands creating styles with a streamlined persuasion, which nestle ergonomically under the shoulder. Some, like the Chanel‘11.12’ bag and the Gucci ‘Jackie’, are updated brand signatures, while others, including the U-shaped Prada ‘Cleo’ and the boxy Hermès ‘Mors de Brides’ are new silhouettes. The ’Cleo’ nods to minimalist 1990s silhouettes in the Milan label’s archive, while the horsebit-inspired closure of the ‘Mors de Brides’ nods to the Parisian maison’s equestrian heritage."


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

MSimis said:


> Great article in Fast Company.
> 
> 03-09-21
> 6:08 AM
> MOST INNOVATIVE COMPANIES
> *How Hermès conquered the luxury industry*
> *Hermès eschews trends and embraces old-fashioned craftsmanship—and has seen its revenue climb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès’s largest factory, in the sleepy Paris suburb of Pantin, is a stunning structure with glass walls. Light dapples the workstations where artisans handcraft Birkin and Kelly bags that will sell for upward of $10,000. But Axel Dumas, Hermès’s CEO, has a soft spot for the smaller, humbler workshop around the corner, where customers send in decades-old, weather-beaten Hermès products to be repaired.
> 
> 
> It takes years of training for an Hermès leatherworker to qualify to work in the restoration department, since the work is more complex and delicate than building a bag from scratch. When I visited the workshop before the pandemic, I saw a camel-colored briefcase arrive in tatters, covered in splotchy water marks—one of 100,000 pieces that passed through the workshop in 2019. The man repairing the bag quickly identified it as a model from the 1970s and took apart stitches to remove a stained strip of leather. His colleague dug through a pile of cowhides to find one that perfectly matches the bag’s creamy, glistening patina. “There’s nothing that makes me happier than when a young girl comes to us with her grandmother’s handbag and asks us to give it new life,” Dumas says, a member of the sixth generation of his family to lead the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès CEO *Axel Dumas* [Photo: Jane Evelyn Atwood]
> Hermès has offered repair services since Thierry Hermès established the company in 1837 as a purveyor of saddles and horse harnesses. Nearly two centuries later, Hermès’s approach to creating durable, well-crafted goods that are designed to be passed from one generation to the next is resonating with consumers, particularly those who are concerned about the planet, according to Dumas. While other luxury houses have courted younger shoppers by appointing hip creative directors with a knack for eye-catching aesthetics, Hermès has largely stayed true to its classic designs—with the occasional concession to trends, such as the $5,000 fanny packit released in 2019. But the brand has made its traditional craftsmanship and iconic bags feel new through pop-ups and art installations that allow it to highlight both its commitment to durability and the enduring value of its products.
> 
> This formula has helped drive the brand’s spectacular growth. Between 2010 and 2019, Hermès tripled its revenues to $7.7 billion, with operating margins of 34%, the best in the industry, according to _The Economist__._ In 2020, its revenue fell during the lockdowns but was up again by the end of the year, largely thanks to its success in Asia, where sales spiked by 47% in the fourth quarter. Hermès now has a network of 306 stores around the world, more than 16,600 employees, and 51 factories. And it plans to increase its production capabilities, with five new workshops over the next three years.
> 
> All of this comes down to Hermès’s skill at winning over a new generation of consumers, not by reinventing itself, but by hewing closely to its original mission of selling handmade goods, designed to last forever. But as the brand continues to conquer the luxury industry, it will have to reckon with a paradox at the heart of its business model: How can it continue to grow when its success and sustainability are premised on scarcity?
> 
> *NOT YOUR GRANDMOTHERS’ HERMÈS*
> During Austin’s South by Southwest festival three years ago, I took a walk on South Congress Avenue, where I stumbled across a laundromat with washing machines in a precise shade of Hermès orange. I looked closer and discovered that it was, in fact, an Hermès pop-up offering a free service: People could bring in their vintage Hermès scarves to be updated using a dip-dyeing technique that would give them vibrant new colors.
> 
> Hermèsmatic, as the installation was called, appeared all over the country—New York City, Nashville, Tennessee, Washington, D.C.—as well as in Manchester, England, and Istanbul, Turkey. To Dumas, part of the point of the pop-up was to prove that focusing on durability doesn’t have to be boring. “After we invest so much in our product, in the fabrication, in the quality of the material, we like to be a bit playful,” Dumas says. “We’re fun people here, inside the company, and we try to express that. Whenever we think about doing a new project, the thing I ask myself is: Will it make us laugh?”
> 
> The immersive, Instagrammable experience was perfectly pitched at younger consumers, but it also drove home the point that even the most delicate Hermès products, such as the iconic silk square, are designed to last forever. And ingeniously, it made the case that buying a brand-new $435 Hermès scarf was a good investment.
> 
> Dumas says his family has always been maniacally focused on making high-quality, long-lasting products but that message has not always been attractive to consumers. He first joined the company in 2003, at a time when it was fashionable to wear flashy designer outfits covered in enormous logos, making Hermès’s classic designs and inconspicuous branding seem staid. Part of the brand’s current success, he believes, is simply that many people’s values have shifted to align with those of Hermès. “Back then, consumers were all about bling-bling,” says Dumas, with a laugh. “Our ethos didn’t work as well back then. Today, consumers care about whether an object can last a long time and not contribute to waste.”
> 
> Of course, it’s easier to encourage people to hold onto products for life when they are extremely expensive, which is the case with Hermès. At the high end, Birkin bags can run upwards of $100,000. The brand woos younger consumers with entry-level products such as scarves, bracelets, and sneakers, which run between $400 and $800. Prices like this keep the brand exclusive, allowing it to grow without losing its cachet. But Hermès also strategically limits how many of its products it releases into the market. “Our strategy of keeping a very limited distribution has really worked very much in our favor,” Robert Chavez, Hermès’s president and CEO for the Americas, explained at a 2019 conference. “People want things that not a lot of people can get; once something becomes very very saturated, that luxury consumer doesn’t really want that anymore.”
> 
> 
> 
> [Photos: Studio des Fleurs]
> Hermès deliberately makes it hard for consumers to access some of its most coveted bags, such as the Birkin and the Kelly. You can’t buy these items online, and since the brand no longer offers waiting lists through its stores, you need to have an existing relationship with Hermès to buy one. Owning one of these bags signals wealth, but also your ability to get behind the velvet rope the brand has erected. Scarcity also means these bags retain their value on secondhand markets. According to resale site Rebag’s annual report, Hermès bags fetch 80% of their retail price when resold, while Chanel and Louis Vuitton only fetch 63%.
> 
> But there is an inherent paradox to growing by maintaining exclusivity. As the brand’s increasing revenue demonstrates, more people around the world now own Hermès goods. The company is expanding its production capacity to meet this demand: This year, it will unveil a new leather-goods workshop staffed by 250 artisans, with more production centers coming in the next two years. After Hermès’s most recent earnings call, Bernstein luxury analyst Luca Solca pointed out in a memo that increasing volume could reduce the brand’s desirability in the long term. “Failure to convincingly innovate could push Hermès in a ‘classic corner,’ out of sync with younger global luxury consumers,” he wrote.
> 
> *THE OVERCONSUMPTION PROBLEM*
> Over the past five years, fashion has started to reckon with its devastating impact on the planet. The industry is responsible for 1.4 million trillion microplastic fibers in the ocean and 20% of global wastewater. It accounts for between 4% and 10% of global carbon emissions, depending on your calculation. But studies show that consumers are eager to make more conscious purchases, which is why products marketed as eco-friendly are growing faster than their conventional counterparts.
> 
> The fashion industry now sees the economic opportunity of marketing greener goods. Startups such as Allbirds and Pangaia have developed eco-friendly materials for products, and Adidas and Everlane are trying to eliminate virgin plastic from their supply chain. In the luxury sector, Gucci is now carbon neutral through investments in regenerative farming and biodiversity, and Stella McCartney uses cutting-edge materials, such as lab-grown leather and bioengineered silk. But these efforts won’t put a dent in luxury’s environmental footprint if the industry keeps churning out so many products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Hermès repair workshop [Photos: Maxime Verret]
> Hermès has taken a different approach to sustainability. Dumas firmly believes that one of the biggest problems in the fashion industry is overconsumption: Between 2000 and 2015, the number of garments produced globally doubled from 50 billion to 100 billion, for only 7.8 billion humans. He argues that one of the most powerful ways to combat fashion’s impact on the planet is to encourage consumers to own less—and one way to do this is to help them repair what they already have. “Offering long-lasting, repairable objects, which are meant to be handed down, is also a way to reduce the impacts of overconsumption and wasting of resources, one of the principles to which Maison Hermès is particularly attached,” the brand’s 2019 financial reportreads.
> 
> 
> Hermès invests in creating buzz around activations such as Hermèsmatic, and it even produced a documentary-style video series on YouTube to highlight its repair workshop. As the brand grows, so do its repair operations: It currently employs 78 specialists in 14 workshops across the United States, Asia, and Europe, and it has just opened a new repair shop in New York City. Dumas says all of this is designed to encourage Hermès customers to keep products for a lifetime but also to create a culture where fashion items are seen as durable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Hermès leather-goods workshop [Photos: Chris Payne]
> Hermès is also working to reduce its impact across its supply chain by eliminating carbon emissions and offsetting the rest through large reforestation efforts around the world. It’s worth pointing out, though, that half of the company’s revenue comes from leather goods, and raising cattle is particularly bad for the planet: Cows generate 40% of the world’s methane, a greenhouse gas that is 28%more damaging to the climate than carbon dioxide. This is why tech companies such as Bolt Threads and Natural Fiber Welding are so invested in creating more sustainable alternatives.
> 
> Dumas says that since the company only uses natural fabrics such as leather, silk, and cashmere, and sources the highest-quality (and thus most expensive) materials available, the company is invested in protecting these resources and maximizing their use. Hermès works closely with its partner farmers and tanneries to operate sustainably, partly out of self-interest. In Brazil, for instance, the company has spent two decades working with local farmers to cultivate mulberry trees using traditional Japanese methods, which, in turn, feed silkworms. This supply chain produces the highest-grade silk, but it is currently under threat because of climate change. “We are a bit like the canary in the coal mine,” Dumas says. “What is happening to the environment is very worrisome for our business model because we’ve seen a decrease in the quality of materials over the last five years. Farming is more industrialized than before, and this is really having an impact [on our access to materials].”
> 
> *SUSTAINABILITY CAN BE BEAUTIFUL*
> As I stepped out of Hermès’s restoration department in Paris and meandered through the rest of the building, I stumbled into another workshop that felt like a magical alternate universe. Here, workstations were covered in colorful curiosities: swaths of silk, leather scraps, and jars full of buttons. I nearly ran into a life-size sculpture of a mother and baby hippo made from blue leather. I had stepped into Petit H, a studio where craftspeople create one-of-a-kind objects from materials salvaged from Hermès factories.
> Petit H first launched in 2010 as part of the company’s commitment to sustainability. In 2020, France passed a law forbidding brands to destroy unsold products, making Petit H’s mission even more relevant. Godefroy de Virieu, Petit H’s creative director, points out that the studio has developed a process for deconstructing unsold items and turning them into new products. Some items are sold in Hermès stores, while larger, rarer ones are sold at auctions in art exhibits that pop up around the world. All of this generates another revenue stream for the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petit H [Photo: Alexandre Guirkinger]
> Seated at their workstations, the craftspeople have autonomy over what they make, but given how small most of the scraps are, many of the products are small and quirky. I spot a leather beer cozy, charms in the shape of hearts, miniature dogs wrapped in leather, silk pouches made from scarves that were never sold, and coin purses and wallets. “What we do here is bricolage,” says de Virieu. “It’s a way of showing our customers that nothing is wasted at Hermès.” Petit H represents a new chapter for Hermès, but in many ways, it simply reprises the themes the company has continually returned to over the last 184 years: sourcing the best raw materials, maximizing their use, and handcrafting them into durable products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Photo: Alexandre Guirkinger]
> The question now is how Hermès will continue to grow—and sell more products—while retaining its exclusivity and commitment to sustainability. Anita Radon, a business professor at the Swedish university Södertörn who specializes in luxury brands, says that balancing growth with scarcity has always been the central challenge of the luxury sector. It becomes trickier as brands expand into Asia. For Hermès, the struggle is even more acute, since the brand’s success is so explicitly connected to its rarity.
> 
> Radon says the way to keep consumers hooked as products become more common is to invest heavily in the myths about the brand’s origins: This kind of storytelling can create the aura of exclusivity, even as the products become more widely available. She points to the way Hermès has named its two most famous bags for the iconic women who first carried them, Jane Birkin and Grace Kelly. “True or not, myth or actual history, these little bits of [storytelling] help in keeping up the notion of luxury and exclusivity,” she writes in the _Journal of Business Administration Research_.
> 
> As Dumas helms Hermès through this period of remarkable success—even in the face of a pandemic—he’s clearly thinking about what it means to grow sustainably, in every sense of the word. It’s a very personal question for him; it is, after all, still his family’s business, and he would like to leave it in good shape for the next generation. “When I think about what it means to manage the House of Hermès, I really do think of it as a house,” he says. “How do you build a house with a strong foundation? How do you treat the people in your house? How do you treat the garden next to your house? If there is something that needs to be done better, let’s embrace it.”
> 
> _For more on _Fast Company’_s list of the Top 10 Most Innovative Companies in style for 2021, click here._
> 
> *ABOUT THE AUTHOR*
> Elizabeth Segran, Ph.D., is a senior staff writer at Fast Company. She lives in Cambridge, Massachusetts


wonderful article - i think I will print it out and put a copy up in my dressing room.
""Hermès has taken a different approach to sustainability. Dumas firmly believes that one of the biggest problems in the fashion industry is overconsumption: Between 2000 and 2015, the number of garments produced globally doubled from 50 billion to 100 billion, for only 7.8 billion humans. He argues that one of the most powerful ways to combat fashion’s impact on the planet is to encourage consumers to own less—and one way to do this is to help them repair what they already have. “*Offering long-lasting, repairable objects, which are meant to be handed down, is also a way to reduce the impacts of overconsumptio*n and wasting of resources, one of the principles to which Maison Hermès is particularly attached,” the brand’s 2019 financial reportreads.
Hermès invests in creating buzz around activations such as Hermèsmatic, and it even produced a documentary-style video series on YouTube to highlight its repair workshop. As the brand grows, so do its repair operations: It currently employs 78 specialists in 14 workshops across the United States, Asia, and Europe, and it has just opened a new repair shop in New York City. Dumas says all of this is designed to encourage Hermès customers to keep products for a lifetime but also to *create a culture where fashion items are seen as durable."*"


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## FreddieMac

Article on Dezeen.com about the new Omotesando boutique in Tokyo.


----------



## momoc




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5060396
> View attachment 5060397
> View attachment 5060398
> View attachment 5060399
> View attachment 5060400
> View attachment 5060401
> View attachment 5060402
> View attachment 5060403
> View attachment 5060404
> View attachment 5060405
> View attachment 5060406
> View attachment 5060407


On the Cosmo cover, that sure is an outfit, wow (and not in a good way...)


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5069050
> View attachment 5069051
> View attachment 5069052
> View attachment 5069053
> View attachment 5069054
> View attachment 5069055
> View attachment 5069056
> View attachment 5069057
> View attachment 5069058
> View attachment 5069059
> View attachment 5069060
> View attachment 5069061


These horsey plates and cups are adorable! Is this a new line? I don't think I've seen these in store or even online before.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

From Harpers Bazar
Love this Victoria


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ajaxbreaker

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5077028
> View attachment 5077029
> View attachment 5077030
> View attachment 5077031
> View attachment 5077032
> View attachment 5077033
> View attachment 5077034
> View attachment 5077035
> View attachment 5077036
> View attachment 5077037
> View attachment 5077038
> View attachment 5077039


OMG I love, love, LOVE that wicker handbasket with the leather straps. Is that available in shops anywhere? I don't think I've ever seen it for sale.


----------



## Meta

ajaxbreaker said:


> OMG I love, love, LOVE that wicker handbasket with the leather straps. Is that available in shops anywhere? I don't think I've ever seen it for sale.


It was on display at my store. I was curious and went to open it, it's filled with items that's part of the set and so heavy!


----------



## Skej

ajaxbreaker said:


> OMG I love, love, LOVE that wicker handbasket with the leather straps. Is that available in shops anywhere? I don't think I've ever seen it for sale.



It is the Park picnic basket, available online at https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/park-picnic-basket-H313009Mv01/


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Skej said:


> It is the Park picnic basket, available online at https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/park-picnic-basket-H313009Mv01/


Thank you !


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

*Fundamentals*
Commissioned by: Hermès
Year: 2021
Dimensions: 375 x 97 x 183 cm
Materials: Hempcrete, aluminium, brass, beech wood, rammed earth, acrylic, cork
Photography: Ugo Carmeni

The French house Hermès - known for their exceptional artisanal collections and their creative window displays - has commissioned Studio Mieke Meijer to design a window in celebration of the 17th Biennale Architettura di Venezia.
During the Biennale, architects from across the globe descend on Venice in order to exhibit their latest solutions and innovations. This year they will be responding to the theme of the Biennale; ‘How will we live together?’ The event is an internationally-renown demonstration of creative and impactful responses to urgent global matters.
Studio Mieke Meijer began their project by identifying the values that resonated most with the theme of the biennale, Hermès as a brand, and their own studio. These were; a responsible use of resources, quality/longevity, design for repair/disassembly, and the use of natural materials. Each of these values were then translated into a three-dimensional architectural structure with the final constructions intended to be representations of sustainable building innovations.











The group of structures was designed with a pre-determined afterlife, thereby avoiding the creation of any waste at the end of the project. Taking responsibility for the complete lifecycle was important to Studio Mieke Meijer as they recognize that a temporary window display may be considered ephemeral. Instead, the ‘Fundamentals’ display directly addresses issues of disposability and waste. It can be considered a material bank; products, components and materials temporarily gathered together for the purpose of display, waiting to go on to a useful afterlife.
‘Fundamentals’ is the second commission by Studio Mieke Meijer for Hermès. In 2019 the studio designed the concept and the visual identity for an instore workshop to showcase the construction of the Kelly bag; one of Hermès’ most iconic products. The objective of the workshop was to create a recreational, inspiring and enriching experience in which participants discover the beauty and intensity of the leather craft.












www.miekemeijer.com/fundamentals


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5070937
> View attachment 5070938
> View attachment 5070939
> View attachment 5070940
> View attachment 5070941
> View attachment 5070942
> View attachment 5070943
> View attachment 5070944
> View attachment 5070945
> View attachment 5070946
> View attachment 5070947
> View attachment 5070948





Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5081775
> View attachment 5081776
> View attachment 5081777
> View attachment 5081778
> View attachment 5081779
> View attachment 5081780
> View attachment 5081781
> View attachment 5081782
> View attachment 5081783
> View attachment 5081784
> View attachment 5081785
> View attachment 5081786


Thank you @Flowerlily for posting all these! I particularly enjoyed the GQ article - very interesting. I so wish I could read Japanese too.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## momoc

From STORY magazine September volume (https://storyweb.jp/story/169625/)


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## momoc




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

*Hermès Inaugurates Leather Goods Workshop in France*
The French luxury goods firm is struggling to keep pace with soaring demand for its handbags.        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The newly unveiled Hermès leather goods workshop in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, France.                           
François Coquerel/Courtesy of Hermès                       

*SAINT-VINCENT-DE-PAUL, France — * Hermès has a message for customers unhappy about having to wait for its highly coveted handbags: it’s going as fast as it can.

The French luxury house on Friday inaugurated its 19th leather goods workshop in France as it continues to expand production capacity to keep pace with seemingly boundless demand for models ranging from the classic Birkin to newer releases like the 24/24.

Its first production site in the department of Gironde in southwest France employs 200 people, of which 50 have moved from other workshops nationwide to share their knowhow, as part of the company’s ongoing training program for the artisans who produce its bags by hand exclusively in France.

The site will eventually house 280 people, and is part of an ongoing expansion program with three additional units already in the pipeline, said Guillaume de Seynes, managing director of Hermès.

“We continue to see very strong demand. That’s why we continue to invest,” he told WWD in an interview on the eve of the inauguration.

Demand for leather goods and saddlery, which account for half of the company’s revenues, has been soaring despite the coronavirus pandemic, which temporarily halted production sites last year and shuttered stores worldwide.

In the first half of 2021, the division’s sales were up 62.9 percent at constant exchange rates versus 2020, and rose 24.9 percent versus 2019, considered a more reliable benchmark due to the disruptions that skewed last year’s figures.

In the last 10 years, Hermès has opened on average one new production site a year, hiring between 400 and 500 people annually for its leather goods production activities alone, said de Seynes. It employs more than 5,600 artisans in France, including more than 4,000 workers specialized in saddlery and leather goods.

The company has 90 people dedicated to training new recruits, and this week unveiled the creation of an in-house apprenticeship training center that will issue a state-endorsed national diploma in leatherworking.





Inside the newly unveiled Hermès’ Maroquinerie de Guyenne in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, France.                           
François Coquerel/Courtesy of Hermès

Despite this, Hermès can’t keep up with demand, resulting in famously long waiting lists, and recent reports of several lone disgruntled customers in China protesting in front of stores where they were unable to secure a handbag.
In particular, Chinese customers have complained about having to spend money on smaller items in the hope of being allowed to buy more in-demand products, a practice known as “peihuo.”

“This is not a company-endorsed policy,” said de Seynes. “What is true is that most markets have to manage scarcity. That means managing waiting lists, and sometimes managing disappointment and long wait times.”

Nonetheless, Hermès does not plan to accelerate its manufacturing expansion, saying it is growing as fast as it can, considering the 15 months it takes to train new hires, and an industrywide shortage of skilled workers.

“It’s very frustrating for us not to be able to satisfy everybody. At the same time, we’re not doing it to create an artificial market. We’re doing it because we’re not going to lower our quality standards, which are based on an artisanal production model that is growing as fast as it can,” said de Seynes.

“It’s not about investing in machines, in production chains, and pushing a button. We are making a statement about the care we put into the quality of the object,” he added.

Hermès store buyers from each region submit their handbag requests, with products allocated according to the strengths of the various geographic areas. “It’s not a lucky draw,” said de Seynes.

“Some markets want to bet more heavily on novelties, because we introduce two or three new models with each collection, while others are less into that approach — that’s the freedom of our buyers. It’s a bit of a balancing act, but the process is quite well established internally,” he added. 

Each bag is produced by a single artisan and requires between 15 and 20 hours of work, meaning they can only churn out two to three bags a week. As a result, no two products are alike, noted Axel Dumas, chief executive officer of Hermès.

“It’s always our ambition to create something unique. No two of our stores are the same, no two of our leather goods workshops are alike, and all artisans are different,” he said in a speech on Friday to the staff of the workshop, who dressed in green for the occasion.

Dumas recalled this caused some hiccups when Hermès first started producing straps for the Apple Watch. “Not one of them made it through quality control,” he said. “They told us, ‘They’re all different.’ And we had to explain to them that this was normal, since they were handstitched, and everyone stitches differently.”





  Artisans at the Hermès leather goods workshop in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, France.
Courtesy of Hermès                       

The Maroquinerie de Guyenne building in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, some 30 minutes north of Bordeaux, is set on a 13.8-acre site previously used to store backfill. The wood and concrete structure was designed by architect Patrick Arotcharen, known for his environmentally conscious approach.

The eight workshops, specialized in producing Kelly and 24/24 bags, take advantage of natural northern light to allow the artisans to execute their precise gestures, which include cutting large leather hides, saddle stitching and assembling bags, all to a steady beat of hammers.

Over the last 15 years, Hermès has acquired a number of tanneries to ensure the quality of its leather supply. “The tannery division works closely with cattle breeders, especially in France, to find ways to improve the hides either by supplying vaccines, or sharing best practices. It’s a permanent challenge,” said de Seynes.

Still, despite its splashy announcement earlier this year that it was launching a bag combining leather and canvas with mycelium, a lab-grown mushroom-derived material, Hermès is not ready to turn its back on leather yet.

“We have an in-house team looking at a number of leads in terms of other new materials, but it’s important to emphasize that these materials must meet our quality requirements in terms of appearance, regularity, resistance and quality over time,” said de Seynes.

“While [mycelium] appears rather promising, we remain very cautious about when we will really be able to produce some bags using this material,” he added. “We don’t want them to fall apart after three years.”

While Hermès has offered canvas and leather bags since the 1930s, leather has the advantage of being easier to repair. “Leather for us is an absolutely essential and magnificent material because it’s flexible, resistant and lasting, and it’s a subproduct [of the food industry],” de Seynes explained.

That includes exotic leather, despite an ongoing campaign by animal rights group PETA, which staged events in front of Hermès stores in New York, Paris and London on Wednesday following the release of new video footage documenting practices in crocodile farms in Australia.

De Seynes declined to comment on the protests, but reiterated that Hermès adheres to the highest industry standards for both its own farms and its suppliers. “We have them audited,” he said. “As much as possible, we avoid animal suffering during the different farming processes.”

The company has launched a diagnosis of its biodiversity footprint, and also has a number of scientific partnerships regarding the sustainability of its production of ostrich leather, crocodile leather and silk, and its water footprint.

It planted more than 100 trees to re-green the Guyenne site. Solar panels supply more than 40 percent of its electricity, supplemented by LED lighting, and the building also has a rainwater recovery system.

Hermès plans to open a site in Louviers, in the Normandy region, next year, to be followed by a workshop in the Ardennes in 2023 and a second site in Auvergne the following year.

Still, don’t expect to be able to buy a Birkin or Kelly bag online anytime soon. “It’s not on the cards in the short or medium term,” said de Seynes.









						Hermès Inaugurates Leather Goods Workshop in France
					

The French luxury goods firm is struggling to keep pace with soaring demand for its handbags.




					wwd.com


----------



## fice16

Flowerlily said:


> *Hermès Inaugurates Leather Goods Workshop in France*
> The French luxury goods firm is struggling to keep pace with soaring demand for its handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newly unveiled Hermès leather goods workshop in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, France.
> François Coquerel/Courtesy of Hermès
> 
> *SAINT-VINCENT-DE-PAUL, France — * Hermès has a message for customers unhappy about having to wait for its highly coveted handbags: it’s going as fast as it can.
> 
> The French luxury house on Friday inaugurated its 19th leather goods workshop in France as it continues to expand production capacity to keep pace with seemingly boundless demand for models ranging from the classic Birkin to newer releases like the 24/24.
> 
> Its first production site in the department of Gironde in southwest France employs 200 people, of which 50 have moved from other workshops nationwide to share their knowhow, as part of the company’s ongoing training program for the artisans who produce its bags by hand exclusively in France.
> 
> The site will eventually house 280 people, and is part of an ongoing expansion program with three additional units already in the pipeline, said Guillaume de Seynes, managing director of Hermès.
> 
> “We continue to see very strong demand. That’s why we continue to invest,” he told WWD in an interview on the eve of the inauguration.
> 
> Demand for leather goods and saddlery, which account for half of the company’s revenues, has been soaring despite the coronavirus pandemic, which temporarily halted production sites last year and shuttered stores worldwide.
> 
> In the first half of 2021, the division’s sales were up 62.9 percent at constant exchange rates versus 2020, and rose 24.9 percent versus 2019, considered a more reliable benchmark due to the disruptions that skewed last year’s figures.
> 
> In the last 10 years, Hermès has opened on average one new production site a year, hiring between 400 and 500 people annually for its leather goods production activities alone, said de Seynes. It employs more than 5,600 artisans in France, including more than 4,000 workers specialized in saddlery and leather goods.
> 
> The company has 90 people dedicated to training new recruits, and this week unveiled the creation of an in-house apprenticeship training center that will issue a state-endorsed national diploma in leatherworking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the newly unveiled Hermès’ Maroquinerie de Guyenne in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, France.
> François Coquerel/Courtesy of Hermès
> 
> Despite this, Hermès can’t keep up with demand, resulting in famously long waiting lists, and recent reports of several lone disgruntled customers in China protesting in front of stores where they were unable to secure a handbag.
> In particular, Chinese customers have complained about having to spend money on smaller items in the hope of being allowed to buy more in-demand products, a practice known as “peihuo.”
> 
> “This is not a company-endorsed policy,” said de Seynes. “What is true is that most markets have to manage scarcity. That means managing waiting lists, and sometimes managing disappointment and long wait times.”
> 
> Nonetheless, Hermès does not plan to accelerate its manufacturing expansion, saying it is growing as fast as it can, considering the 15 months it takes to train new hires, and an industrywide shortage of skilled workers.
> 
> “It’s very frustrating for us not to be able to satisfy everybody. At the same time, we’re not doing it to create an artificial market. We’re doing it because we’re not going to lower our quality standards, which are based on an artisanal production model that is growing as fast as it can,” said de Seynes.
> 
> “It’s not about investing in machines, in production chains, and pushing a button. We are making a statement about the care we put into the quality of the object,” he added.
> 
> Hermès store buyers from each region submit their handbag requests, with products allocated according to the strengths of the various geographic areas. “It’s not a lucky draw,” said de Seynes.
> 
> “Some markets want to bet more heavily on novelties, because we introduce two or three new models with each collection, while others are less into that approach — that’s the freedom of our buyers. It’s a bit of a balancing act, but the process is quite well established internally,” he added.
> 
> Each bag is produced by a single artisan and requires between 15 and 20 hours of work, meaning they can only churn out two to three bags a week. As a result, no two products are alike, noted Axel Dumas, chief executive officer of Hermès.
> 
> “It’s always our ambition to create something unique. No two of our stores are the same, no two of our leather goods workshops are alike, and all artisans are different,” he said in a speech on Friday to the staff of the workshop, who dressed in green for the occasion.
> 
> Dumas recalled this caused some hiccups when Hermès first started producing straps for the Apple Watch. “Not one of them made it through quality control,” he said. “They told us, ‘They’re all different.’ And we had to explain to them that this was normal, since they were handstitched, and everyone stitches differently.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artisans at the Hermès leather goods workshop in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, France.
> Courtesy of Hermès
> 
> The Maroquinerie de Guyenne building in Saint-Vincent-de-Paul, some 30 minutes north of Bordeaux, is set on a 13.8-acre site previously used to store backfill. The wood and concrete structure was designed by architect Patrick Arotcharen, known for his environmentally conscious approach.
> 
> The eight workshops, specialized in producing Kelly and 24/24 bags, take advantage of natural northern light to allow the artisans to execute their precise gestures, which include cutting large leather hides, saddle stitching and assembling bags, all to a steady beat of hammers.
> 
> Over the last 15 years, Hermès has acquired a number of tanneries to ensure the quality of its leather supply. “The tannery division works closely with cattle breeders, especially in France, to find ways to improve the hides either by supplying vaccines, or sharing best practices. It’s a permanent challenge,” said de Seynes.
> 
> Still, despite its splashy announcement earlier this year that it was launching a bag combining leather and canvas with mycelium, a lab-grown mushroom-derived material, Hermès is not ready to turn its back on leather yet.
> 
> “We have an in-house team looking at a number of leads in terms of other new materials, but it’s important to emphasize that these materials must meet our quality requirements in terms of appearance, regularity, resistance and quality over time,” said de Seynes.
> 
> “While [mycelium] appears rather promising, we remain very cautious about when we will really be able to produce some bags using this material,” he added. “We don’t want them to fall apart after three years.”
> 
> While Hermès has offered canvas and leather bags since the 1930s, leather has the advantage of being easier to repair. “Leather for us is an absolutely essential and magnificent material because it’s flexible, resistant and lasting, and it’s a subproduct [of the food industry],” de Seynes explained.
> 
> That includes exotic leather, despite an ongoing campaign by animal rights group PETA, which staged events in front of Hermès stores in New York, Paris and London on Wednesday following the release of new video footage documenting practices in crocodile farms in Australia.
> 
> De Seynes declined to comment on the protests, but reiterated that Hermès adheres to the highest industry standards for both its own farms and its suppliers. “We have them audited,” he said. “As much as possible, we avoid animal suffering during the different farming processes.”
> 
> The company has launched a diagnosis of its biodiversity footprint, and also has a number of scientific partnerships regarding the sustainability of its production of ostrich leather, crocodile leather and silk, and its water footprint.
> 
> It planted more than 100 trees to re-green the Guyenne site. Solar panels supply more than 40 percent of its electricity, supplemented by LED lighting, and the building also has a rainwater recovery system.
> 
> Hermès plans to open a site in Louviers, in the Normandy region, next year, to be followed by a workshop in the Ardennes in 2023 and a second site in Auvergne the following year.
> 
> Still, don’t expect to be able to buy a Birkin or Kelly bag online anytime soon. “It’s not on the cards in the short or medium term,” said de Seynes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès Inaugurates Leather Goods Workshop in France
> 
> 
> The French luxury goods firm is struggling to keep pace with soaring demand for its handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com



Thanks for sharing this article.   This reminds me the reasons why I should treasure my H handbag collection.


----------



## lolanfrank

October Vanity Fair


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## allanrvj

I saw this bag earlier at the exhibit. So insanely pretty up close. Anyone knows what the size is? I think it's what I'm looking for in terms of capacity.

Also, what is this Kelly called?


----------



## Flowerlily

*Les Mains Hermès Is Here! The Definitive Name in Luxury Launches the Definitive Line of Nail Polish*
By Celia Ellenberg
October 15, 2021




Courtesy of Hermés
The name Hermès has long been associated with the highest level of craftsmanship and quality you can buy—whether you’re in the market for a horse saddle or a handbag. So when the brand entered the beauty category two years ago for the first time in its 184-year history, debuting the chicest Pierre Hardy-designed lipstick bullets that ever were or will be (in _Game of Thrones_ parlance), makeup lovers the world over effectively freaked out. There was a similar reaction when Rose Hermès, a collection of exceptional lip enhancers and blushes, debuted earlier this year. And when word got out a few months ago that the French luxury house was readying a nail collection, there was a collective anticipation unrivaled by any other launch in recent memory. Les Mains Hermès—a collection of lacquers, as well as care products and accessories—launches today, and here is the verdict you knew was coming: it’s even better than imagined.




Courtesy of Hermès
Nail polish is nail polish, you might be thinking. Not in this case: This nail polish, which the brand refers to as “enamel”—an homage to the professional technique that requires years of training—is made from at least 71% ingredients of natural origin and features a surprisingly easy-to-wield brush for a precise application. Available in 24 shades, a nod to the atelier’s Paris address on Faubourg Saint-Honore, each color packs a high concentration of ultra-fine pigments designed to go on smooth—and stay on. (The two coats of Rouge Amazone—a warm-toned, near-perfect brick red—that I applied on Monday remain unaltered and chip-free five full days later.) Hermès classic orange, the bright and inimitable color of its signature boxes, has also been reimagined in polish form, and simply named Orange Bôite; an unlikely ochre (Jaune Impérial) and a rich chocolatey brown (Brun Bistre) are also instant classics.





Courtesy of Hermès




Courtesy of Hermès
But it just might be the accessories that pop off on TikTok, that latter-day metric of commercial success. In addition to an impossibly chic Nail Enamel Carousel—three stacked trays made of terre battue-colored Tadelakt calfskin, and held together with an adjustable harness (this is what I want for the holidays; literally, just this)—the launch also includes a set of twelve nail files made from poplar wood sourced from sustainably managed forests. One of the house’s smallest _objets_, the double-sided tools are packed in a perfectly dimensioned orange box, and their miniature size is ideal for on-the-go use, which means there will be plenty of opportunities to casually brandish them in public.








						Les Mains Hermès Is Here! The Definitive Name in Luxury Launches the Definitive Line of Nail Polish
					

The collection of 24 lacquers, as well as care products and accessories, is raising the bar for manicures and pedicures.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

*Hermès Revenues Jump 31.5% in Q3 as Asia Remains Strong*
The French luxury brand reported a "remarkable" performance in Greater China.
October 21, 2021, 3:18am




Backstage at Hermès RTW Spring 2022 Delphine Achard/WWD                                           

*PARIS —* Hermès International said revenues jumped 31.5 percent year-on-year in the third quarter, helped by a “remarkable” performance in Greater China.
The French luxury firm posted revenues of 2.37 billion euros in the three months to Sept. 30, up 40.3 percent at constant exchange rates compared with 2019, considered a more reliable benchmark due to the disruption caused by the coronavirus pandemic last year.
This represented an increase of 31.2 percent versus 2020, beating a consensus of analyst estimates, which had called for a 23.8 percent rise in like-for-like sales. The better-than-expected growth rates confirmed Hermès as one of the top-performing luxury brands this year, despite a resurgence in coronavirus cases in Asia over the summer.

“This report confirms our understanding that the strongest are getting stronger,” Luca Solca, analyst at Bernstein, said in a research note. Earlier this week, Kering reported that sales rose 12.2 percent at constant exchange rates compared with 2020, while sector leader LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton was up 20 percent year-over-year.

“The performance of the third quarter reflects an atypical year, during which we continue our strategic investments and accelerate job creations,” Axel Dumas, executive chairman of Hermès, said in a statement.

“In a world that remains unstable, the balance between our 16 métiers and between our locations around the world, allows us to move forward with optimism and caution, while continuing to create beautiful, high quality, sustainable objects,” he added.

The group said that despite a high comparison base in the fourth quarter, it is approaching the end of the year with “confidence.”

However, in a conference call with analysts, it cautioned that that its second-half operating profit margin should be much lower than the 40.7 percent recorded in the first six months of the year, due to foreign exchange headwinds, higher employee costs and a lower contribution from leather goods, Barclays reported.




The Hermès store in Shenzhen, China. Courtesy of Hermès                     

Activity in the third quarter was sustained in Asia, up 23.4 percent at constant exchange rates thanks to the strong performance in Greater China and other countries in the region, despite new restrictions in Australia, Thailand and Malaysia, the company said.

Sales accelerated in the Americas, which posted a 48.4 percent jump in revenues, while France recorded a 46.7 percent increase. The rest of Europe, meanwhile, was up 36.4 percent.

The key leather goods and saddlery division saw organic sales rise 22.2 percent during the period, driven by sustained demand and significant deliveries during the quarter. Hermès opened a new leather goods workshop near Bordeaux in September, and several other production sites are in the works.

Ready-to-wear and accessories were up 39.4 percent; watches, 53.7 percent, and silk and textiles, 49.2 percent. Other sectors, a division that includes jewelry and homewares, recorded a 47.5 percent increase in comparable sales, and the perfume and beauty division was up 32.5 percent, with the launch of beauty in China in July.

Hermès continued to expand its retail network with openings and extensions, and reported an increase in online sales worldwide. In the last month alone, it has reopened its store at the Istinye Park mall in Istanbul, and unveiled new boutiques at the Aventura Mall in Florida and in Shenzhen, China.

Wholesale activities remained penalized particularly by the absence of international travelers, which has heavily impacted travel retail.








						Hermès Revenues Jump 31.5% in Q3 as Asia Remains Strong
					

The French luxury brand reported a “remarkable” performance in Greater China.




					wwd.com


----------



## Flowerlily

*Tracking the Evolution of Hermès *
Hermès’ timeless positioning has helped sales bounce back ‘as if the pandemic never happened.’ That doesn’t mean change isn’t afoot at the iconic French luxury house.

October 22, 2021
Each year, Hermès sets a creative theme for its design studios, with the aim of sparking conversation and providing some unified direction among its myriad propositions, ranging from entry-level scarves to high-end handbags and custom yacht upholstery for the happy few. This year’s theme, the Odyssey, is about “confronting the world’s uncertainties without losing our identity,” chief executive Axel Dumas said in a July presentation.
It’s an apt metaphor for the French brand to adopt as it navigates the post-Covid fashion market: On the one hand, Hermès’ ultra-classic, stable positioning at the top of luxury’s pyramid has made it one the sector’s largest and most resilient players, with sales bouncing back quickly from coronavirus lows as consumers flocked to its range of timeless, status-conveying items. On the other hand, despite its aura of staid permanence, Hermès’ recent statements suggest a faster pace of change at the company, including adding new product categories and ramping up initiatives linked to sustainability, technology and omni-channel retail to meet the demands of the market.
Sales in the first nine months of this year rose 60 percent year-over-year, and by 43 percent compared to 2019′s pre-pandemic levels, Hermès said Thursday. With full-year sales expected by analysts to exceed €9 billion ($10.5 billion), the house is in striking distance of reclaiming its title as luxury’s third-biggest brand (behind Louis Vuitton and Chanel) from Gucci, which surpassed Hermès in 2017 but has rebounded more slowly from the pandemic.
The 2021 numbers look “as if the pandemic never happened, or even a bit better,” Bernstein analyst Luca Solca said. The brand “remains in a league of their own,” according to Citi analyst Thomas Chauvet.
That Hermès has come out ahead of the pack following the coronavirus crisis is no surprise: The brand has long been luxury’s most defensive player, insulated from market shocks by a deep well of client demand that exceeds supply for its prized Birkin and Kelly bags, despite the company ramping up production by opening new manufacturing sites each year. (The bags have an outsized financial impact for Hermès as fans of the brand are known to court salespeople by loading up on other items and tend to jump at any chance to finally acquire one of the bags — crisis or not.)
What’s perhaps more noteworthy is how much the brand is foregrounding new initiatives and innovations, challenging its reputation for playing it safe.

*Tradition and experimentation*

Hermès is moving forward with the rollout of its nascent beauty unit, which debuted last year with a line of lipsticks packaged in eye-catching striped enamel tubes. The new division has since added the brand’s first-ever makeup, a range of $77 blushes announced with an influencer marketing campaign that triggered unboxing videos galore. (The campaign was a rare move for Hermès, which has typically avoided the practice of gifting products to influencers.) The new division launched in July in China and is now rolling out a line of nail polishes and hand creams ahead of the holiday season.
The company’s Perfume and Beauty unit still makes up less than 5 percent of sales. But beyond its financial impact, the division is giving the brand new topics to drive the marketing conversation and a chance to play at a lower price point than ever before ($200 neckties and $450 scarves had previously been the group’s entry-level items par excellence).

While the brand doesn’t sign endorsement deals with celebrities, recent efforts to push into the spotlight have paid off on the red carpet as well. The brand managed for the first time in recent memory to cozy up to a star and dress her for the Oscars, outfitting director Chloé Zhao in an Hermès gown as she won both Best Picture and Best Director for “Nomadland.”
And while other brands have dipped in and out of the wearable tech space with one-off partnerships that often felt forced, Hermès pursued the category further this year by launching new items with Apple, building on a partnership that goes back to the launch of the first Apple Watch in 2014. It designed leather cases for the California tech giant’s new line of “AirTag” geo-trackers, as well as revamping the design of its popular Apple Watch wristbands to fit a new-generation model being launched this month.
“When Hermès does something they usually don’t try to make a splash. They don’t come out and say: ‘We’re preparing for the next wave of young clients.’ But they are making changes,” Zuzanna Pusz, luxury analyst at UBS, said.
The brand is also spotlighting efforts related to sustainability, a subject where it typically tries to fly under the radar: In March, the brand — for which prestigious leather goods make up half the business — became the first major luxury name to experiment with mushroom-derived leather substitutes when it used a material called mycelium on a special edition of its Victoria duffel. And in September it opened the first dedicated store for its “Petit h” line of upcycled leather items made from remnant materials.
In its quarterly results presentations this year, the brand has started adding a list of favourable designations in various sustainability and corporate responsibility rankings. “It’s a sign they’ve understood investors care about this,” Bernstein’s Solca said.
Influencer marketing campaigns, red-carpet celebrity placements and touting sustainability wins might all sound like par for the course for a top luxury brand. But the moves each represent a shift for tradition-steeped Hermès.





Chloe Zhao poses in the press room at the Oscars on Sunday, April 25, wearing Hermès. Getty.

Further evolution could be on its way.
While the brand doesn’t seem close to giving up controversial exotic skins, like Chanel, in a meeting with analysts Thursday the brand’s management said it was limiting production of items like top-priced crocodile-skin Kelly bags as it worked to increase its control of the supply chain for those materials down to the farm, citing ethical factors as well as a desire to boost quality.
The brand has also said it wants to update its approach to e-commerce. Hermès’ regional e-commerce sites have always been managed as their own stores, managing their own stocks independent of brick-and-mortar boutiques (and with little access to sought-after bags). The gap between the e-commerce and physical store assortment means younger shoppers can’t effectively indulge their proclivity to inform themselves about products and prices online before visiting stores. Now, CEO Axel Dumas is considering a more integrated approach. “It’s very important to think in terms of omni-channel — and let clients decide where they want to buy,” he said.








						Tracking the Evolution of Hermès
					

Hermès’ timeless positioning has helped sales bounce back ‘as if the pandemic never happened.’  That doesn’t mean change isn’t afoot at the iconic French luxury house.




					www.businessoffashion.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Thank you @Flowerlily for the beautiful additions. I love this one and bought the times especially-doesn’t she look incredible- what size is her Birkin?


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## cravin

Lots of Geta bags.  Wonder what production numbers will be.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Very interesting interpretation  of ‘Kelly sport’ with pockets again thank you @Flowerlily for finding these. Anyone here knows more? Do we like the functionality or prefer the classic model?  





Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5329598
> View attachment 5329599
> View attachment 5329600
> View attachment 5329601
> View attachment 5329602
> View attachment 5329603
> View attachment 5329604
> View attachment 5329605
> View attachment 5329606
> View attachment 5329607
> View attachment 5329608
> View attachment 5329609


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## TankerToad

From AD March issue


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

My! A Kelly with pocket - favourite colours too!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

*A Look Inside a Weekend of Equestrian Sport and Style at the Saut Hermès*
While Hermès is now most commonly known for their hard-to-get Kelly and Birkin bags, the French house was originally founded as a _sellier_, or saddler. And even today, among the horse-bit print silks and saddle bag-inspired leather goods, you’ll find actual saddles, riding attire, and accessories for the barn, from brushes and bridles to saddle soaps. So what better way to honor the house’s equestrian heritage than with a celebration of the sport itself? After a two year hiatus, equestrians and fashion folk joined forces for a weekend-long five-star show jumping event, Saut Hermès, held in the heart of Paris. 

In true Hermès fashion, the Grand Palais Ephémère was transformed into a showcase for not only the competition, but also the immense level of craftsmanship behind the brand. Just outside the ring, which included Hermès storefront-inspired fences, a mobile sellier was set up for viewers to take a look at the process of designing the Selle Rouge, Hermès’s newest show jumping saddle. 

In between the show-jumping action, guests could relax in lounges with walls decorated in enlarged versions of the brand’s signature silk prints or take a stroll through the on-site shop which housed a selection of their equine, outdoor, and canine goods (certainly the most luxurious take on the traditional tack shop you might ever come across), or take a photo next to a life-size Hermès orange-hued horse. 

On Saturday afternoon, Hermès CEO Axel Dumas hosted an intimate dinner to celebrate the return of the Saut with friends, family, and clientele of the house in the gilded salons of the Hotel de la Marine.  An afterparty on the show grounds with a performance by Parisian RnB artist Crystal Murray followed suit. Every moment featured a view of the Tour Eiffel, a champagne glass, and an Hermès bag or foulard in sight.   





















						A Look Inside a Weekend of Equestrian Sport and Style at the Saut Hermès
					

After a two-year hiatus, equestrians and fashion folk joined forces for a weekend-long five-star show jumping event in the heart of Paris.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## KellyObsessed

When will these journalists learn the difference between a Birkin and a Kelly?


----------



## acrowcounted

KellyObsessed said:


> When will these journalists learn the difference between a Birkin and a Kelly?


The Kelly - a briefcased Birkin.


----------



## mamakay

Did anyone get the latest le monde d’Hermes magazine?


----------



## Book Worm

mamakay said:


> Did anyone get the latest le monde d’Hermes magazine?


I think I did…my SA gave me a copy on my last visit, couple weeks ago.


----------



## Etriers

I got La Maison (the hard bound book) in the mail about a week ago.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## bagnut1

OMG that Birkin jewelry box is out of this world!


----------



## KellyObsessed

I love the Birkin jewelry box!    I'm not sure why they included a "noose" in the above pictorial.   I find it very disconcerting.


----------



## Etriers

KellyObsessed said:


> I love the Birkin jewelry box!    I'm not sure why they included a "noose" in the above pictorial.   I find it very disconcerting.



It’s not a noose, it’s a rope lead. That’s the handle loop.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

*Hermès Brings Its ‘In The Making’ Exhibition to Detroit*
By Alessandra Codinha
June 13, 2022
When it comes to craftsmanship and savoir-faire, few companies can challenge Hermès, which since its founding 185 years ago has nurtured over six generations of artisans expert in everything from hand-hewn equestrian accessories and It bags to timepieces and painted porcelain plates. From June 10-15, the French house is bringing a soupçon of that expertise—and some of the accordant artisans—to the greater Detroit metro area, with the exhibition Hermès In The Making at the Somerset Collection in Troy, Michigan.

Hermès In The Making previously bowed in Turin and Copenhagen, and choosing Detroit for its first American stop is not quite so left-field as it may seem: There’s the city’s role as the onetime crucible of American manufacturing; the rising creative class here; a one-year-old Hermès store at the Somerset Collection; and even a bit of historical trivia. In 1916, Emile-Maurice Hermès met Detroit’s own Henry Ford and toured a few automobile factories, where he discovered the zipper, brought the patent back to Europe, and affixed one to the Bolide bag. The rest was history.

Hermès invited fashion editors and guests to a press preview the day before the exhibition opened. Eleven artisans were on hand for in-person presentations, interactive workshops, and short videos of their various ateliers and collaborators. Hermès leatherworker Edouard Ambelouis was there, answering questions as he repaired the stitching on a taupe Bolide. “Hermès bags are made to last 80-100 years, at least,” Ambelouis said. He’d recently worked on one from the 1920s that required only three hours of work to restore. Another bag bought in the ’60s had been gifted across three generations of women, he recalled; he got to present it to the youngest, good as new. On the other side of the space, visitors could take in the painstaking Lyon-style printing of a classic silk scarf while a video depicting the creative process of its designer, Alice Shirley, played nearby. 

By a display demonstrating weaving techniques, a video of the artisans at the ESAT de Sorède played, showing how the house’s braided whips and riding crops are made by disabled adults at a government-supported facility in southern France. A few feet away, an artisan explained through a translator the 22 steps required to make a pair of cashmere-lined lambskin gloves. “We’re a slow company,” Hermès executive vice president of sales and merchandising Diane Mahady said. “And that’s by design. We’re very deliberate in how we do things, which I can tell you from the inside is sometimes frustrating, because we can move very slowly, but we take everything we do very, very seriously. We only have 31, soon to be 32, stores in the United States, and we do very careful research before we open a store, because we want to be part of the community.” 

The following day, the house had invited groups of local school children to visit the exhibition, including second and third graders from Detroit Achievement Academy, a nine-year-old public charter school that Hermès has lent some resources and support to in recent years. (A visit to DAA the day before had demonstrated the second grade’s integration of donated Hermès silk into their lesson plans about pollinators, with laminated scarf-winged butterflies and a discussion of the silkworm’s progress.) 

Detroit-native designer Tracy Reese, who transplanted her New York-based business back to the area in 2018, planned to take a group of local public school students she works with through her weekly arts enrichment program the following day. “We need to share these tools with our young people for them to make actual change in the future,” she said. In a world where retailers are competing with ultra-fast fashion mega-giants whose seemingly single-use products are created by unseen hands in unknown conditions, a connection back to the person behind an object, and the years of knowledge and craft that go into its creation is more important than ever to justify the time and expense involved—especially for increasingly sustainability-minded young adults. “This is how people should learn about this industry,” Reese said. It’s hard to imagine a better teacher than Hermès. 








						Hermès Brings Its ‘In the Making’ Exhibition to Detroit
					

The French luxury giant Hermès arrives in the Detroit metro area with a celebration of its artisans.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## MSimis

*An Exhibition by and About Hermès Showcases Process and Precision*
Up now just outside of Detroit, the show features stations at which artisans, many of them flown in from Paris, stitch, paint and engrave.

“Hermès in the Making,” a traveling exhibition at which visitors can see artisans displaying their individual crafts, opened in Troy, Michigan, last week. Here, the master watchmaker Cesare Monticelli repairs a timepiece.Credit...Jarod Lew









By Max Berlinger New York Times
June 14, 2022, 4:25 p.m. ET
The latest incarnation of “Hermès in the Making,” a roving exhibition that’s already stopped in Copenhagen and Turin, Italy, has landed at the Somerset Collection shopping center in Troy, Michigan, just outside of Detroit. If this seems like a slightly surprising place for the French luxury brand to have set up shop, the show serves as a reminder, even if it’s an unspoken one, that both Hermès and the area have long and rich histories of craftsmanship, the latter as the longtime seat of the American auto industry and a locus of midcentury modern design, and the former as a producer of everything from saddles to scarves to porcelain.

Image




Curved pieces of wood, offset with pops of Hermès orange, are meant to evoke a craftsperson’s workbench.Credit...Jarod Lew



Image




Ceramic tableware that’s been hand-painted, a process that can take 35-40 hours per plate.Credit...Jarod Lew


ADVERTISEMENT
Continue reading the main story


It endeavors to give a behind-the-scenes look at how Hermès’s team of artisans create and maintain some of these enduring objects and, in doing so, offers a window into what makes the fashion house stand out. As Guillaume de Seynes, an executive vice president at Hermès who oversees manufacturing and equity investments, says, it’s Hermès’s relationship to its makers — and their relationship to their respective crafts — that gives the maison its human touch, as well as integrity and a certain soulfulness.


Image




The artisan Anne-Claire Montchamp at the silk engraving station. The screen in front of her is used to print designs onto the brand’s silk scarves and ties.Credit...Jarod Lew



Image




“Hermès in the Making” has already made stops in Copenhagen and Turin, Italy, and will travel on to Austin and Tokyo later this year.Credit...Jarod Lew



Image




The brand has revived a special tanning process for its Volynka line, three bags from which are shown here.Credit...Jarod Lew


At the same time, he stresses that craftsmanship isn’t some stuffy, stagnant thing but, rather, always evolving. “It’s about learning,” he says. “As an artisan you’re constantly discovering, being confronted with new forms of creativity and developing know-how.” That spirit of openness and respect for technique is on display at 10 stations, at which 11 artisans, mostly flown in from Paris, who work for the house’s different métiers, demonstrate skills related to, among other things, silk printing, saddle making and leather repair.
ADVERTISEMENT
Continue reading the main story


In one corner, you might find an artisan hand-painting cyan blue onto white ceramic tableware, creating scenes of wildcats and tropical flora. Elsewhere, you can observe a silk engraver who uses her computer’s touch screen to color and fill in the design that will then be printed onto the lustrous fabric. Or perhaps you’ll catch a whiff of the deep, earthy scent of Hermès’s Volynka line of mahogany brown leather bags. Last week saw an interactive workshop on the exacting process of leather stitching; guests got to take the fruits of their labors, stitched leather bookmarks, home with them. As part of the project, there have also been two panels, held at Detroit’s College for Creative Studies and moderated by Rebecca van Bergen of the nonprofit artisans’ guild Nest, on the concepts of repair and regeneration, with Aki Choklat, the chair of fashion design at the college, and the fashion designer (and Detroit native) Tracy Reese acting as panelists.

An interactive station where visitors learned the art of leather stitching with the artisan Angelique Sliwinski.Credit...Jarod Lew






Unsurprisingly, the exhibition space itself was also thoughtfully conceived. Curved strips of light wood connect one station to the next and evoke the look of a long deconstructed workbench. Each station also features whimsical tableaus — glass bottles holding vibrant powdered pigments for textile dyes, framed scarves hung against a canary yellow backdrop.

Image




The exhibition is being held behind Hermès’s Troy store, which opened last June.Credit...Jarod Lew


The show is located just behind an Hermès store, the area’s first, which opened last June. “Although we have only been here for about a year now, we have already noticed a tremendous community spirit,” says de Seynes, who points out certain parallels and connections. “Hermès was founded in 1837 in Paris as a harness maker, focusing on the main means of transportation at the time: the horse. In the early 20th century, with the invention of the automobile, it had to transform itself completely, proposing new objects like bags to its customers.” He continues: “Emile Hermès, my great-grandfather, discovered the reality of the automobile industry by visiting the United States in 1917, and understood the necessity of adapting.”

Image




Glass bottles filled with powdered pigments, which come in 75,000 different shades, used for Hermès scarves.Credit...Jarod Lew



Image




A display of objects from the brand’s Petit H program, which creates one-of-a-kind pieces from leftover materials. This chair was made from surplus materials from a saddle-making studio.Credit...Jarod Lew


Still, while not many people travel by horse these days, there’s something particularly transfixing about the saddle station. Watching the saddler at work, you might find that his enthusiasm becomes infectious. A nearby chair, part of the brand’s Petit H collection, is made from an unused saddle tree and leather pieces. “I hope that visitors leave with a profound understanding of the passion and pride that Hermès artisans embody in their careers as craftspeople,” de Seynes says. “Being able to talk with the artisans allows for visitors’ questions to be answered directly by the source — which is the best way to learn.” _“__Hermès in the Making__” is on view through June 15._


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## allanrvj

MSimis said:


> *An Exhibition by and About Hermès Showcases Process and Precision*
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Hermès in the Making” has already made stops in Copenhagen and Turin, Italy, and will travel on to Austin and Tokyo later this year.Credit...Jarod Lew
> 
> 
> 
> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brand has revived a special tanning process for its Volynka line, three bags from which are shown here.Credit...Jarod Lew



Loving that they have a Plume to display this time. When it was in Copenhagen, they had a Sac a Depeches instead of a Plume. I wanted to loan my bag to them just so I could tell people "well actually this bag was in an exhibit"


----------



## allanrvj

*Private/Public by Steven Klein*

One of the photographs being auctioned at Sotheby's exhibit entitled Forms of Intimacy.

Happy Pride!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

Hermès Shows Double-digit Growth in H1, Driven by U.S. and Europe​The brand's strong growth was driven by watches and ready-to-wear, and the return of tourists to Europe.

PARIS — Hermès is on a record-setting winning streak.

The French luxury goods company reported strong sales in the second quarter, up 26 percent to 2.7 billion euros, while achieving record operating profitability in the first half of the year, topping 42 percent of revenues for the first time.

Sales were driven by strong growth in retail, with the double-digit growth propelled by new store openings in the U.S. and China, and the return of tourists to Europe, despite price increases due to inflationary pressures.

“Thanks to the great sales momentum, the group achieved exceptional results,” Hermès International chief executive officer Axel Dumas said during a call with analysts after the results were published Friday morning.

The numbers significantly outperformed analysts’ expectations, as pent-up demand demonstrates the continued resilience of the luxury market.

In the second quarter, the company posted double-digit increases across all markets, with a 41.4 percent increase in the Americas; a 31.9 percent jump in Europe, marked by the strength of France and the return of tourism, and an increase in Asia excluding Japan, up by 19.1 percent. Japan itself was up 17.9 percent at current exchange rates.

The results marked the brand as likely the “most resilient luxury goods player in a recession,” as it beat market forecasts by a wide margin, Bernstein analyst Luca Solca said in a research note.

Watches were the strongest segment in the second quarter, jumping 59 percent in organic terms, an increase credited to the launch of two new models in the Heure H and the Cape Cod timepieces, while ready-to-wear showed nearly 36 percent growth on the strength of the brand’s accessories and footwear.

Hermès opened a store in Austin, Texas, in April one of the highlights of its U.S. growth strategy, as well as housing an exhibition in Detroit in June. The momentum resulted in a 34 percent boost in sales there.

In the call, Dumas noted the “speed of recovery” in mainland China and Hong Kong reflected the continued pent-up demand after store closures there in April and May, with June selling out the goods that had been held back, though he noted the continued shutdown in Macau was dampening the region.

Dumas addressed the economic uncertainties as global headwinds shift, and noted that market conditions will be diverse for the foreseeable future.

“We have to get used to a world which is fragmented, which was not the case before,” he said. He spliced the markets into three regions, notably Asia Pacific including the U.S. West Coast, other U.S. regions and Europe. Asia and the U.S. West are “phenomenal,” he said.

The U.S. sees “fragmentation between West Coast, East Coast and the center — the three are in progression and different momentum,” he said. Europe is “making up for lost time but may have more macro difficulties in the medium term.”

The brand continues to anticipate high demand for its products, even as supply chain and inflationary pressures resulted in 3.5 percent price increases earlier this year, a number which will hit 4 percent after another hike on July 1 in watches and jewelry because of the increased cost of gold and other metals, he noted.

“I believe that our products are so incredible and incredibly made that we don’t need to have a luxury image by increasing without ground on our products pricing even if we can,” he said. “We will be able to pass [on] the inflationary pressure in 2023 because we have, I think, always been consistent and coherent in this pricing policy.”

He noted that there is no surplus stock across categories, despite the increases. “What has been incredible during the semester is the success of our collection, which means that what we produce is sold, and there is no constitution of stock, which is not exactly a normal situation.”

Dumas addressed the speculation that the brand is inducing scarcity in order to boost its prices, but said the company’s focus on quality and handmade goods is the root.

“They talk about almost a conspiracy that we don’t produce on purpose. That’s not true,” he said, chalking it up to a labor and supply chain squeeze, particularly in leather goods. “There may be bottlenecks.” Other sectors are making up for that scarcity, namely watches, jewelry and home. He noted the company will not invest in machinery to boost production, which he said leads to company resiliency.

If the excess demand trickles down into the secondary market — one sector other luxury companies are investing heavily in — Hermès does not condone such sales channels.

“It’s a pity and this not something that is encouraged by Hermès, and this is in fact something that we don’t approve of,” Dumas said. “It obliges real customers to buy products that are much more costly in other situations and sometimes mixed with counterfeited products, and this is something that we don’t do and don’t at all support knowing that there is a certain hypocrisy in the secondhand market when its products are almost new.”

Looking ahead, the company will open a new flagship store on Madison Avenue in New York in the second half of the year, along with stores in Barcelona, Spain, and Strasbourg, France. Two new stores will open in China — a second Shanghai outpost and one in Wuhan, while stores in Doha, Qatar; Dubai, U.A.E.; Bangkok, and Hong Kong will be renovated and expanded.

An e-commerce platform will roll out in Brazil in the second half, and Dumas noted that online sales are made up of 78 percent of customers that are new to the brand.

He remained bullish about the company’s strength and luxury allure. “Of course, we all read the newspapers of great interest with what’s being said and we see various notes and so forth being written and saying this and that. But you know that Hermès traditionally tends to be impacted after others, fairly infrequently are we the first to be affected,” he said.



Hermès store in South Coast Plaza, Calif.








						Hermès Shows Double-digit Growth in H1, Driven by U.S. and Europe
					

The brand’s strong growth was driven by watches and ready-to-wear, and the return of tourists to Europe.




					wwd.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Tyler_JP

Grazia UK Interview with Jane Birkin

_"Her short brown hair is flicked this way and that as she speaks, and her Birkin, the Hermes bag that famously took her name after an encounter with the French label’s then-chief Jean-Louis Dumas on a flight from Paris to London in 1984, sits plumply beside her on the sofa. It’s big and black, but covered in stickers and hung with kitsch Japanese trinkets, perfume sachets and, most importantly, her door keys. ‘It’s perfectly unrecognisable from being a chic bag,’ she says happily. She’s clearly not a traditionalist. ‘It was quite fun. Once on Japanese television, they had a Birkin bag. It was all very ceremonious. They gave it to me and I jumped on it immediately with both feet. I said the whole point is to make it look old and battered as fast as possible. They were horror-struck.’"_


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Tyler_JP

From a piece about iconic handbags and the fabulous women who inspired them...


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## allanrvj

"...and is available at Hermès"


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## bagnut1

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5609502
> View attachment 5609503
> View attachment 5609504
> View attachment 5609505
> View attachment 5609506
> View attachment 5609507
> View attachment 5609508
> View attachment 5609509
> View attachment 5609510
> View attachment 5609511
> View attachment 5609512
> View attachment 5609513


Um..... that Bazaar bit about the Kelly starting out as the Bugatti (Bolide) is just bizarre.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## MSimis

Riding Hermès to Record Revenue​As Hermès opens its biggest U.S. store to date, family scion and CEO Axel Dumas reveals what makes the brand tick.​







“Overall, am I amazed, or can we do better? Is it risky enough?” Axel Dumas, Hermès CEO, says he asks himself during product reviews. Here, Dumas pictured in the saddlery at the Hermès headquarters in Paris.


By Alexandra Marshall | Photography by Hugues Laurent for WSJ. Magazine
Sept. 15, 2022 8:30 am ET


Back when Axel Dumas was in charge of retail operations for Hermès in France, starting in 2005, one of his tasks was to pay a visit to all the company’s stores. “My goal was never to get the address [before I went],” says Dumas, now CEO of the family-owned brand, which was founded in 1837, six generations of his family ago. “My theory was that if we have the right location, I’ll be able to find it by feeling.” He’d go to the center of whichever town was on his list that day and follow his nose, which is aquiline and adds to the resemblance he bears to François Truffaut’s New Wave muse Jean-Pierre Léaud. “I’d look for a nice area, where people were working. It was easy.” 

The brick-and-mortar shopping scene has been panicky for years, as e-commerce nibbles at its foundations, malls crater and department stores try to dig themselves out of bankruptcy. Stores are boring, the conventional wisdom says. Multinationals like the Gap and Sephora roll out techy gimmicks like VR dressing rooms and virtual makeup assistants. If there is a buoy of good news bobbing above a pessimistic industry surface, it is Hermès’s orange box. Since the middle of the 2010s, as headlines have trumpeted “the retail apocalypse,” and as the fast-approaching metaverse threatens to become a dematerialized shopping mall, Hermès has leaned into physical stores.

Via teleconference, his suit jacket buttoned while Paris emerges from a heat wave, Dumas laughs when I tell him that I’ve been barraged by logo-stamped press releases of renovations and openings. To name but a few in the past two years, there are new boutiques in Osaka; Stockholm; Madrid; Austin, Texas; and Doha, Qatar, and expanded ones in Istanbul; Manila; Dailan, China; and Short Hills, New Jersey. A fourth store opened in Florida, while the brand’s international airport presence, which Hermès was early to establish, remains muscular. 





Hermès Apple Watch, $1,399, and Hermès scarf, $800, Hermes.com.PHOTO: COURTESY OF HERMES

“You’d be surprised to know that when I joined [as CEO in 2013], we had maybe the same number of stores,” Dumas says. “I think we’re even down six. What we’ve done is to open bigger ones in better places, where we can show all the métiers,” as Hermès calls its 16 product categories, which include saddlery, men’s and women’s ready-to-wear, silk, leather, jewelry, homewares and, most recently, beauty. Even now that Hermès has become a multibillion-dollar company, there is no corporate team dedicated to crunching data before store locations are chosen. “Mostly it’s done by intuition,” says Dumas, 52. “We try to find a location on the sunny side of the street and a complicated building where there is character.” 

The splashiest example of its new-old retail logic, and one of its most complicated buildings to date, is Hermès’s new flagship at 706 Madison Avenue in New York City, which broke ground in 2020. It will open its doors in early October. (The current Madison Avenue stores will close.) The structure combines three Upper East Side buildings with landmark facades into one. It was designed with RDAI, the architecture firm founded in 1972 by Rena Dumas, wife of Hermès’s former artistic director and CEO Jean-Louis Dumas and the mother of Hermès’s current artistic director, Pierre-Alexis Dumas (Axel’s first cousin).





Men’s looks from the fall/winter 2022 show.PHOTO: FILIPPO FIOR

Inside, the space is expansive and plush, with cinematic architectural details like sweeping arches and an extra-wide staircase made out of Portuguese limestone that joins the four floors. The ground floor is for makeup and perfume, accessories, costume jewelry, silk and men’s leather items—entry-level categories for many, and popular ones. You work your way up to get fancier and more specialized, with men’s made-to-measure, homewares, women’s ready-to-wear, shoes, equestrian gear, high jewelry and watches, and you finish with leather at the top—still the jewel in Hermès’s crown, responsible for almost half of its annual sales. 

As he has for more prominent stores in the past, Pierre-Alexis Dumas has selected artwork and objects from the company’s in-house museum in Paris. There will be talks and presentations, and a small speakeasy that serves champagne, coffee and a signature cocktail. (The cocktail was still in development at press time, but it is unlikely to be orange. Too gimmicky.) There are VIP rooms and spacious dressing rooms. For the first time, the store team includes a concierge post. This has been filled by Casey Legler, who previously worked in the front of house at Le Coucou in Manhattan and Blue Hill at Stone Barns upstate. 

There are plans to add another New York store in 2026, in Brooklyn’s Williamsburg neighborhood (a pop-up will open there next year). But if Hermès could survive the transition to the automobile, from which came the brand’s turn to luggage and silks, there is reason to believe it can even find its footing via the L train. 





Hermès CEO Axel Dumas.

Dumas was 42 when he was named CEO of the publicly traded but family-controlled company, and he has overseen its most explosive period of growth. In 2013, revenue was $5.2 billion; in 2021, it had nearly doubled to $10.2 billion. Shares, which now trade at around $1,400, have quintupled in value. Outside of the eight years he spent working for BNP Paribas in China and New York, his entire professional career has been at Hermès, where he started as a financial auditor in 2003. His posts since those early days included director of fine jewelry and head of leather and saddlery, which was Dumas’s job when Hermès started to wage its biggest battle, against a suspected hostile takeover by LVMH. The Guerrand, Puech and Dumas families, offspring of Émile Hermès, a grandson of the founder, combined to establish a holding company that controls 54.3 percent of the company, which no family member can sell to outside buyers for decades. (LVMH agreed to distribute its stake in Hermès to its shareholders, and it paid a $10.6 million fine for skirting reporting rules in its acquisition of shares, though the conglomerate maintained that it had not broken any regulations.) Soon after this initiative began, Dumas was promoted to COO, reporting to then-CEO Patrick Thomas. While Thomas was the first person outside the family to hold the CEO position after the death of Jean-Louis Dumas, there is no predetermined order of succession for family members. I ask Dumas, who comes across as a bit bashful despite a taste for natty suits, if the executive committee knew he was a corporate killer. “Kindness is not a synonym for weakness,” he says. “Just this year, we renewed the shareholder arrangement for 10 extra years, so we have 20 years ahead of us. The only way to renew it was with unanimity. So 100 people have again relinquished their rights to sell shares, which is touching. It’s about commitment and knowing what you want to achieve.” 





Women’s styles from the fall/winter 2022 show.PHOTO: FILIPPO FIOR

Dumas insists that Hermès is a collective; his rhetoric around the company mirrors that of his cousin Pierre-Alexis, who refers to himself as a steward despite making his own significant contributions to the house. Pierre-Alexis has held the top creative post at the company since 2005 and has a seat on the board of directors, almost unheard of in the fashion world. He created the Fondation d’Entreprise Hermès, which partners with contemporary artists worldwide, researches sustainability and promotes education. (In 2021 a pilot program on permaculture was rolled out to six middle schools.) Craftsmanship is revered at Hermès, and while there is an in-house tradition of artistic independence, there is also a willingness to stick with what works. The quest for novelty that results in a revolving door of designers at so many legacy fashion companies doesn’t trouble the executives. Véronique Nichanian has designed menswear for over 30 years. Pierre Hardy, whom Jean-Louis Dumas hired in 1990 to design shoes, began designing costume jewelry as well in 2001 and fine and high jewelry in 2010. Nadège Vanhee-Cybulski has designed womenswear since 2014. The lead creatives collaborate too, as with the launch of makeup, which saw Hardy designing packaging, Bali Barret, the former artistic director of women’s products, selecting colors, and Christine Nagel, the head of perfume creation, crafting the scents. (Today the creative director of makeup and skin care is Gregoris Pyrpylis, formerly of Shiseido, who continues to work with Hardy and Nagel.) 

“We have more than 100 designers in the company,” says Axel Dumas, “and we do final product reviews together. I don’t get a vote on color—the risk would be that I did.” He simply asks to be amazed. “Overall, am I amazed, or can we do better? Is it risky enough?” 





Hermès launched a beauty category in spring 2020. Lipstick, $72. Hermes.com. A Kelly II Sellier en Désordre handbag, $16,100, and a woman’s clog, dubbed the Calya Mule, $1,125. Hermes.com.PHOTO: STUDIO DES FLEURS

Risky doesn’t mean trendy, which is studiously avoided at Hermès. Not doing things the way other luxury houses do can mean leaving money on the table in the short term, and this might be the most unexpected thing about the company, which IPO’d in 1993. Take perfumery, which at competitors is often a license owned by a third party. Scents are cranked out at a dizzying pace, usually without input from the person designing the clothes, who is ostensibly responsible for the brand image. Hermès was rare among its peers to appoint an in-house nose, Jean-Claude Ellena, in 2004, even rarer never to have given him an assignment, but to let him create according to his own vision. (The same arrangement extends to Nagel today.) The company also owns and oversees its own production. And while perfume is a cash cow at other companies, the perfume and beauty category accounts for a mere 4 percent of Hermès’s overall business. 

Leather is still king, and given the enduring passion for Birkins and Kellys, Hermès works at capacity. Waiting lists for the products are not a function of artificial scarcity, but actual scarcity, given that each bag is made start to finish by the same artisan, and skins of the appropriate quality are in short supply. Between now and 2026, Hermès will have opened five new leather production facilities in France, for a total of 24. Last year it established the École Hermès des Savoir-Faire, which grants a nationally recognized diploma as well. Hermès endeavors to produce its own skins as much as it can to ensure quality and unfettered access. It began building a fourth saltwater crocodile farm in Australia in 2020, though its production of the hides globally will not increase. (It is working on employing new materials as well, including a vegan leather made out of mushrooms, developed by the California-based startup MycoWorks, which debuted last year in the form of a travel bag.) 





Artisanal tools used at Hermès.

There is no marketing department to oversee product rollouts such as the ongoing collaboration with Apple watches. And so, instead of a simple presentation, how about a scavenger hunt in Venice? Or a poet customizing lines in celebration of lipstick in real time? How else to explain the delirious quirkiness of HermèsFit, an ephemeral exercise studio that toured New York, Tokyo and Paris, incorporating hats, scarves and shoes into bona fide weight lifting and yoga sessions, complete with a coach? 

“You always need to have an idea that’s a little bit crazy,” Dumas says. “It’s people, it’s not a strategy. You need to have slightly crazy people in your company and give them the freedom to express an idea. Otherwise you can be boring or too transactional. When the end goal and the means are too aligned, you lose the spirit andthe soul.” 

Hermès maintains its distinctive culture in part because it has an unusually low rate of staff turnover. (The same extends to key suppliers; the 2022 shareholders letter notes the average relationship with the house is 20 years.) Most workers become shareholders, and they all got a €3,000 cost-of-living bonus last year, too. Likely this contributes to the Universum Global rankings, which named the company the second most attractive employer for French students in 2022, after LVMH, and in the top five for executives. 





Hermès employs artisans specialized in each of 16 different métiers, or product categories.
Advertisement - Scroll to Continue

And yet the future is unpredictable. Even without a world in upheaval, there is the virtual universe, occupying a greater place of importance for young consumers. Where does a company of artisans find itself in a dematerialized future? Hermès was early to start e-commerce, which, in the early 2000s, felt as alien as the blockchain does today. “Blockchain technology allows you to track your supply chain and add data in a faithful way, which is interesting,” Dumas says. “NFTs as a product for sale in their own right is a trickier question. We are craftsmen, and we’re not just selling an image. But in 10 years if our clients require NFTs to accompany physical products, so they can have an avatar dressed as they are, we can think about it. I’m not sure we’d ever sell an NFT without a physical product, but in a way it won’t be up to us to decide. It will be the client.”


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Tyler_JP

The stunning Monica Bellucci in a 1989 magazine editorial...


----------



## Flowerlily

Hermès Banks on Luxury Retailing With New Madison Avenue Flagship​The 45,000-square-foot store replaces two smaller stores on the avenue.


*NEW YORK —* Hermès is making a major statement about the future of brick-and-mortar retail with the long-awaited opening of its massive new Madison Avenue flagship.

After more than eight years of planning, the French fashion house is finally opening the doors to a seven-story, 45,000-square-foot monument to luxury that will undoubtedly change the face of retail on the street. From the outdoor gardens and the cavalier on horseback on the roof to the expansive assortment that includes everything from saddles and dog beds to leather goods, diamond watches, rolling suitcases and ready-to-wear and accessories for men and women, the store joins the Ginza in Tokyo as the largest in the company’s 300-plus-unit fleet.    

Four of the floors, or some 20,250 square feet, are devoted to selling space and a fifth is dedicated exclusively to repairs of Hermès products as well as artisan studios. The two lower levels are offices and stockrooms.

“There is no better tribute to retail,” said Florian Craen, executive vice president of sales and distribution at Hermès International. “Not only does it offer room for all our métiers, but it also offers the opportunity for enchanted discoveries and a place to smile.”


The store, at 706 Madison Avenue on the corner of 63rd Street, encompasses three buildings, one a former bank built in the Federalist style that dates to 1921, and two adjacent town houses that create an L-shape around the bank.

The store was designed by the Parisian architectural firm RDAI that was founded by Rena Dumas, the wife of the former chief executive officer of Hermès. It replaces the two smaller Hermès stores — one for menswear and the other for women’s — that have now been closed.

In the new location, there are two entrances on Madison Avenue. One is for the men’s store, which has been expanded from around 3,000 square feet to more than 6,000 square feet over two floors.

The other offers a preview of some of the highlights from each of the brand’s métiers. So upon entering, shoppers get a taste of the extent of the mix with scarves, jewelry, apparel, leather goods and beauty products all being offered. The main floor also features fragrances and makeup stations.

“As our stores are getting larger, it’s something we pay attention to now,” Craen said. “We’re very careful when we design our stores that there is an expression of all our métiers.”

And in addition to the products, the “extended scope of services” is also being featured with the repair department on the fifth floor that is now the main repair site in the U.S., as well as a concierge, VIP rooms in each department as well as bars.


Throughout the store are more than 150 paintings and pieces of art including a child’s hansom cab from 1830s London on the main floor that pays tribute to both Hermès’ heritage as well as New York City cabs, Craen said. “It’s a house of many stories.”

Some of the features of the former bank building were retained, including a plaque at the rear of the main floor dedicated to the founders of the Bank of New York, including Alexander Hamilton; the original staircase; the grillwork from the former entry to the safe deposit box area, and an antique clock that is still on the wall set to 7:06.    

“It’s part of American history,” Craen said.

One of the biggest changes is the significantly expanded men’s store.  

“We’re really excited about bringing men’s and women’s together again; they’ve been separate since 2010,” said Robert Chavez, president and CEO of Hermès USA. “That’s going to be a dynamic change for us. The other thing that is new for us are these multiproduct displays so people get a feeling for the extent of the offering that we have.”

In the men’s department, that includes neckwear, shirts, accessories and fragrances in addition to apparel.

The back of the men’s department also showcases some of the brand’s creative offerings such as bicycles, roller skates, skateboards, boxing gloves, dog tents and other novelty items. A selection of saddles is on display here too.

“That’s where we came from,” Craen said, adding that Hermès continues to provide equipment for the best riders in the world.

The second floor is a “men’s universe,” Craen said, showcasing ready-to-wear and footwear along with watches, gloves, bags, fragrances and a made-to-measure salon where customers can create their own suits, shirts, knitwear and other products.

“The breadth of the offering has been significantly expanded,” Chavez said. “We’ve never been able to offer this much before.”

Upon climbing the Portugese limestone staircase to the second floor adjacent to the men’s store is the home area with its assortment of dishes, blankets and furniture.


The third floor is home to a large fine jewelry and watch department. “We’re able to showcase fine jewelry like never before,” Craen said. There is also a large women’s accessories area for gloves, belts, hats and other products as well as the ready-to-wear. “No other Hermès store can present such a diversity of offering.”

The fourth floor is dedicated to leather goods and has a giant glass-fiber bas-relief wall designed from ink drawings by French artist Francois Houtin that feature American trees. A large skylight brings sun and light to the floor. The piece de resistance is a Miranda Brooks-designed roof garden that will be used to host special events and will also be open to clients.    

Throughout the store are several seating areas where customers are invited to sit and relax, Craen said. There are wet bars on each floor and butler service for the first time so that shoppers can have coffee, Champagne or other beverages brought to them while they’re resting. There’s a display case on the fourth floor with a collection of leather bags from the 1920s and ‘30s on loan from the archive in Paris.

“We love to see our customers spending time here. The only reason for a store to exist today is to offer special moments that the digital world cannot offer.”

He continued: “Compared to the former stores, there is more space and more interactions with all the seating areas and private rooms.”

Although the artisan studios are currently private, Chavez said the hope is to eventually allow customers to interact with the craftsmen and see them work.

Craen said one of the primary reasons for selecting this location was not only its size but also the “characteristic of the building itself,” with its many windows that allow the light to flow in.

“It’s a very New York feeling that makes it feel more like an apartment.”

Each Hermès store is unique and designed to fit into the community in which it is located. Some are big and others are small. Craen used London as an example, saying it will soon have one of the largest units in the world as well as one of the smallest.

“We’ve always been like this,” he said, “this idea of having very different addresses matching the environment. The network is built on this juxtaposition of small stores and large stores — stores where there’s a lot of traffic and others that allow our clients to have very intimate relation with the brand.”

There are 32 stores in the U.S., Chavez said, which means there is “enormous potential to grow.” Some of the most recent additions include the 7,600-square-foot Austin, Texas, store that is not located in a luxury mall, but on South Congress Avenue, with its lively music and restaurant scene. “It’s a little bit of a renegade, but the response has been phenomenal.”

Other small stores are slated to open in Princeton’s Palmer Square, he said, as well as Aspen, Colorado, and Williamsburg in Brooklyn, New York.    

The company no longer has a wholesale business, except for fragrances, but sells exclusively through its own network of stores as well as online. In reporting its first-half figures at the end of July, the company said sales rose 26 percent and the company achieved record operating profits of more than 42 percent for the first time. The gains were driven by strong growth in retail in the U.S. and China and the return of tourists to Europe.

Leather goods continue to represent around half of the brand’s sales and in the U.S., Chavez said, it’s shoes, fine jewelry and home products that are leading the way. “We’re becoming a lifestyle brand now,” he said. “We’re not just known for the scarves and bags anymore. And that’s great to see as we continue to expand our network across the country.”

E-commerce is also a growing business. The category launched in the U.S. in 2002, which Craen said caused “an earthquake in the company,” but it has turned out to be very successful and continues to grow. “Brick-and-mortar came back strong,” Chavez said, “but e-commerce is even stronger.”

And Craen said Hermès’ online presence not only leads to higher sales but also helps with name recognition. “You can find everything we make on hermes.com,” he said. “Our distribution is so limited that we needed to have a door wide open.”

Craen said that despite the challenging macroenvironment, Hermès continues to see “strong growth everywhere.” The goal is to continue to grow the brand in Europe, America and Asia, he said.

“It’s our job to adjust to an unpredictable and fast-moving world. And everything [that] is happening at the very moment was unplanned and couldn’t be foreseen. So we’re adjusting ourselves. We manufacture in France so we don’t have the complexity of supply chains where production is scattered across the world. We are confronted by inflation in France, but I would say we’re in a more manageable situation, because we are in full control of our manufacturing.”

Craen said that while retail may be garnering the most attention of late, Hermès remains first and foremost a manufacturing company. And as a result, it will continue to explore additional products and categories.    

“There’s a constant flow of new product coming up so there will be a lot of extension of existing categories for sure in the future,” he said.








						Hermès Banks on Luxury Retailing With New Madison Avenue Flagship
					

The 45,000-square-foot store replaces two smaller stores on the avenue.




					wwd.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## MSimis

Hermès Lets Loose​Why have a plain old ribbon cutting for a splashy new store when you can throw a full-fledged original musical?
Dancers performed outside of the new Hermès flagship store in Manhattan.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times

By Thessaly La Force, New York Times

Oct. 3, 2022
The artistic director of Hermès, Pierre-Alexis Dumas, stood on the fourth floor of the French luxury house’s new flagship store a few weeks before its official opening, speaking in hushed tones to his assistant, who was crouched over a large painting by Antoine Carbonne, delicately rubbing its edge with a cloth. Mr. Dumas had personally curated all of the artworks hanging on the store’s walls, some pulled from the company archives, others more recent acquisitions, all intended to tell the story of Hermès.
But with this painting, there was a problem.

“I did not realize the huge signature — it’s really absurd,” Mr. Dumas, 56, said, referring to the way Mr. Carbonne had written his name across the side of the painting. Mr. Dumas’s assistant was gently removing the signature’s bright white paint. “We subdue it,” Mr. Dumas said. “He agreed we could gently make it less.”

The four floors of the store — or _maison_, as those in the Hermès universe prefer to call a flagship, located at Madison Avenue and 63rd Street — were haphazardly covered with stacks of the brand’s signature orange boxes, many still wrapped in plastic. Staff members were busy helping to unpack the array of merchandise — perfumes, wallets, lipsticks, bracelets, dog collars, belts, ties, scarves and more — that had just arrived from France and elsewhere. Special items had been made exclusively for this location, including several Kelly bags and a wooden bicycle with 706 Madison, the store’s address, painted across its frame. Eighty-five Hermès family members and 150 employees were expected to fly in for the ribbon cutting. A Broadway-style musical called “Love Around the Block” had been commissioned for the opening-night party.

The musical performance, “Love Around the Block,” centered around a young couple, Joanna and Max. Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times









The show included colorful props...Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times






...as well as vibrant scenery and costumes.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times






The musical included tap-dancing on props made to resemble the classic orange Hermès box.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times





Mr. Dumas, wearing navy slacks, sweater and blazer with leather pockets, has been with his family’s storied company for 30 years, having overseen its rapid expansion in recent decades with categories such as beauty and travel. In 2006, he became artistic director, replacing his father, Jean-Louis Dumas, who had run both the creative and business sides of the company for 28 years and who had first transformed the Parisian heritage brand into a more internationally minded company. When Pierre-Alexis started, he said, there were about 2,000 employees. As of the beginning of this year, there were 18,428. His cousin, Axel Dumas, became Hermès’s chief executive in 2013, succeeding Patrick Thomas, the businessman who was C.E.O. from 2003 to 2014. Both Pierre-Alexis and Axel are descendants of Thierry Hermès, the harness and saddle maker who founded the company in 1837.

Each year, in a custom that began with Mr. Dumas’s father, Hermès announces a theme, which designers in various departments (women’s wear, men’s wear, silks, fragrance and so on) interpret as they wish. “Lightness” was the company’s theme for 2022. Past themes have included “Innovation in the Making,” “In Pursuit of Hermès Dreams” and “Let’s Play!”
​Mr. Dumas, who selects each theme two years in advance, said his method in choosing it was “not to think.” He prefers to rely on his intuition to guide him.

Pierre-Alexis Dumas, center, the brand’s artistic director, is the great-great-great grandson of Thierry Hermès, who founded the company in 1837.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times





Mr. Dumas is an early riser, and his mornings are sacred. He enjoys walking, either the 45 minutes to his Paris office, or on the seaside in Normandy, where he has a second home. “When you walk, your brain takes in more oxygen,” he said. He may jot down just a word once a day. If an idea for a theme feels right, Mr. Dumas often takes it to the in-house philosopher, Adrien Barrot (“I told him, ‘Your job is to sit in that chair and read books.’”) and other members of his inner circle, and they discuss its potential.

Though an Hermès flagship, now closed, had already existed just a block away, this one — eight and a half years in the making — is not just bigger and better at 45,000 square feet, but also softer and more varied.

The former flagship, now closed, was transformed into an orange-colored speakeasy for the night.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times





“Texture and material are coming back,” Mr. Dumas said, running his fingers down the custom jacquard wall fabric in the women’s jewelry section. “After years of conceptual art where it was all about ideas and not about material, suddenly everybody’s rediscovering material and craft.” Indeed, for a brand that prides itself on its meticulous artisanship, no detail here was overlooked, from the inlaid terrazzo floors to the grand limestone staircase to the rooftop garden filled only with native New England plants and designed by the landscape architect Miranda Brooks, to the white Birkin bag with tiny hand-sewn windows made to resemble Hermès’s original Paris flagship, at 24 Rue du Faubourg, on a snowy day.

“We don’t work against nature,” Mr. Dumas said, elaborating on what he believes drives the roughly 200 creative types in his employ. “We work with the nature of materials. And it’s a golden rule. I have three golden rules.”


He paused, prompting his interlocutor to ask what the other two were.

“Golden rule No. 2: We make objects that have a purpose,” he said, adding, in reference to his great-great-great grandfather’s roots in designing equestrian accessories: “Function is sacred. We say, ‘May the horse be happy.’”

Graydon Carter, the editor of Airmail, attended the opening. Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times







Martha Stewart was among the hundreds of guests at the event.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times






Cocktails, wine and champagne were served without pause.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times






From left, Madou Fall, Joseph Oxley, Delano Sampson, Tajma Desir and Gary Warren.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times





He continued: “The third is to have genuine empathy. Don’t underestimate what an object or what architecture will do to your mind, to your sensations, to your nervous system. We are transformed by the lift we use, by the staircase we use, by the bicycle we use. That is sacred and needs to be talked about and upon. It’s the human body.”

On the night of the opening, hundreds of guests, including Martha Stewart, Tory Burch and Nicky Rothschild, toured the new store. Cocktails, wine and champagne were served without pause. Sixty-third Street on either side of Madison Avenue had been shut down, as had the neighboring restaurants, but several food trucks were on hand, offering a vast assortment of dinner options: tacos, Junior’s cheesecake, pies, pretzels, Kobe-beef burgers, hot dogs, fries, dumplings and falafel. Guests had arrived decked out in their finest pieces of Hermès. The three-part musical was followed by a D.J. and dancing at the now-former flagship, which had been transformed into an orange-hued speakeasy.


“I have never seen so many Birkins in proximity to so much falafel,” said the London-based interior designer Charlotte Rey, a guest who had been flown in for the extravaganza.

Each year Hermès announces a theme, which designers in various departments interpret as they wish. “Lightness” was the company’s theme for 2022.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times





That morning, before the festivities, Mr. Dumas had been sitting in a small side room on the flagship’s home floor, where binders of fabric swatches had been meticulously lined up on a wooden bookshelf. An artwork depicting horses was hanging on the adjoining wall. A perfect-looking moth orchid sat on the coffee table. The finishing touches had been added to the store.

He explained the etymology of the word “desire.” “It was the wish to see the distant star that will guide you through the night,” he said. “What it means for us today is that, more than ever, people wish to have objects bring meaning to their lives as opposed to instant gratification that leaves you somehow depressed once you have consumed.”

Opening a store in New York City was a bit “traumatic” for Hermès, Mr. Dumas had shared. His grandfather had done so in 1930 but had to shutter the location the following year because of the Great Depression. It wasn’t until 1983 that the brand attempted a freestanding location again. Though this year has been marred by global inflation and the fear of an impending recession, Hermès did not appear to have cold feet this time around.

Chloe Wise, a New York-based artist who attended the party, wondered: “Who has so much money to throw a party not during fashion week or Art Basel? This is insane!”

Dancers in the store’s 45,000 square feet of space.Credit...Landon Nordeman for The New York Times







A version of this article appears in print on Oct. 6, 2022, Section D, Page 5 of the New York edition with the headline: Hermès Turns an Opening Into an Extravaganza. Order Reprints | Today’s Paper | Subscribe


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily

Hermès Sales Jump 24.3% in Q3 on Strength of Asia, U.S.​The recovery of Greater China boosted the brand, as well as the opening of its Madison Avenue flagship in New York.

PARIS – There were no hurdles for Hermès International as it continued its winning sales streak in the third quarter. Revenues were up 3.1 billion euros, boosted by Asia and the U.S., with currency fluctuations working in its favor.

Sales were up 24.3 percent in the third quarter. That handily beat analyst predictions, with a consensus estimate of 15.3 percent growth at constant exchange, and forecast sales in the 2.9 billion euro ballpark.

“The strong performance in the third quarter reflects the desirability of our collections all around the world and the relevance of our values. We move forward with confidence and caution while continuing to bolster our integrated model, rooted in France and committed to job creation,” said chief executive officer Axel Dumas. 

The brand’s desirability did not dim even in the face of increasing prices. Hermès upped its prices by an average of 3.5 percent in January across divisions, and added another increase of 3 percent to 5 percent for its watches and jewelry in July as a result of the rising cost of gold.

The company cited its French roots, integrated craftsmanship model and distribution network in maintaining a measured outlook for the rest of 2022. With economic and political headwinds “still difficult to assess,” the company reiterated its customary guidance of “ambitious goals for revenue growth at constant exchange rates.”

Following the stellar results of LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton reported last week, the continued buoyancy of the luxury sector “suggests that the high-end global luxury goods demand has yet to normalize,” Bernstein analyst Luca Solca said in a note following the release.

Revenue for the first 9 months ending Sept. 30 were 8.61 billion euros, up 23.6 percent at constant exchange year-on-year.

Currency fluctuations boosted revenue by 451 million euros. The company used the extra cash to purchase over 100,000 shares of its stock in a buyback valued at 116 million euros in the first nine months of the year.

Asia outside of Japan had a particularly strong showing, up 33.7 percent in the third quarter, as retail maintained steady demand in Greater China despite temporary lockdowns in Macau, Chengdu and Dalian over the summer. Outside of mainland China, the company cited continued strength in South Korea, Thailand and Singapore. The strong rebound of the region particularly boosted global leather goods sales, which were up 13.2 percent, with Greater China’s sustained demand cited by the company.

Sales in Japan were up 22.7 percent, with the company citing the “loyalty of local clients,” as the country maintained strict travel rules for tourists entering the country until Oct. 11.

Following the opening of its Madison Avenue flagship and an outpost in Austin, Tx., sales in the Americas were up 18.1 percent in the third quarter.

Sales in Europe were boosted by the return of tourists and the weak euro, up 11.7 percent and particularly strong in the U.K. and Italy. In France, which also benefitted from a major influx of tourists, sales jumped 10.9 percent in the third quarter.

Broken down by category, the performance of the watch division was up a “remarkable” 55.2 percent in the third quarter, thanks to the year-old H08 line and the brand’s Cape Cod and Heure H pillar lines.

Another exceptionally strong category was ready-to-wear and accessories, up 42 percent, with continuing strong momentum in both men’s and women’s categories.

Silk and textiles, which includes the brand’s famous scarves, were up 22.9 percent, supported by increased production capacity with a new factory in Lyon, France. The combined homewares and jewelry category rose 31 percent.

A 7.4 percent increase in the perfume and beauty sector was credited to the success of the new H24 fragrance, which was launched in the first quarter of 2021. Limited color launches in the makeup line were also framed as successes.

The results follow a stellar first half of the year. The company reported a record operating margins of 42 percent and an operating income of 2.3 billion euros, in results reported in July.

LVMH reported 19 percent growth in results released earlier this month, and Kering will report its quarterly sales on Thursday in numbers released after market close.









						Hermès Sales Jump 24.3% in Q3 on Strength of Asia, U.S.
					

The recovery of Greater China boosted the brand, as well as the opening of its Madison Avenue flagship in New York.




					wwd.com


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## ladysarah

Designer Handbags Are Now A Better Investment Than Art
					

Some bags, from the likes of Hermès, Chanel and Louis Vuitton, now appreciate in value faster than art, watches, and more.




					www.forbes.com
				




Seeing our bag collection as an art collection!


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Book Worm

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 5645327
> View attachment 5645328
> View attachment 5645329
> View attachment 5645330
> View attachment 5645331
> View attachment 5645332
> View attachment 5645333
> View attachment 5645334
> View attachment 5645335
> View attachment 5645336
> View attachment 5645337
> View attachment 5645338


That necklace is ART


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## MSimis

The New Hermès Store is a Postage Stamp Versailles on Madison Avenue​Among the distinct isles that make up New York City, each with their own zip codes and reality distortion fields, 706 Madison Avenue is drama-free principality, both exclusive and inviting, where service is the lingua franca.






BY MIKE ALBO PUBLISHED: DEC 1, 2022


On a recent bright morning, a select few convened at a former bank on Manhattan’s Upper East Side for the first look at one of those enviable renovations where no expense was spared. Scarves floated overhead, suspended between tall open frames, and along the walls like resplendent, illuminated scrolls.

One of the hosts gestured to the “obsessive collections of art” started by his great-great-great-grandfather, 150 of the works now hanging on the walls, and then mentioned that there was a champagne bar on the third floor. A perfectly timed collective titter erupted that made me certain I had suddenly become an extra in a crowd scene on season two of _And Just Like That…_

“New York City is a dream. We still believe in the American Dream,” said Pierre-Alexis Dumas, the artistic director of Hermès and a descendant of founder Thierry Hermès. With the unwrapping of the label’s newest Maison, at the corner of 63rd Street and Madison Avenue, “there’s a bit of Hermès in New York, but also a bit of New York in Hermès.” Everyone applauded, then excitedly swept around the store like so many Charlottes, yet…I couldn’t help wondering, do they really want to bring New York into Hermès?

Do they know how crowded it is here now? That everyone moved back to the city post-pandemic bringing three friends, and they’re all too busy BeRealing each other to say ‘Excuse me’? That 99 percent of restaurants are 100 percent full of 30-year-olds on Raya dates? That they wait in line for hours for every sneaker drop like it’s a royal funeral? That the fictional façade that was the _Friends_ building is among the most visited sights in the city? That’s New York now: congested like a Harry Styles concert just got out.




The beauty floor at Hermès on Madison Avenue.
MELANIE DUNEA

The antidote to all that may be found here, the grandest iteration of the growing store-as-immersive-museum category. Like that Van Gogh experience, this place envelopes you. I visited again on a Friday morning, a week after the official opening, and was greeted by the serene concierge director, Casey Legler, a French-born former Olympic swimmer and model who was the first female to be signed to Ford Men’s.


With Legler’s extensive background in hospitality (Le Coucou, Blue Hill at Stone Barns), there may be no better person to represent the city for Hermès than Legler, who uses they/them pronouns: tall, magnetic, friendly, they are the unfazed, confident New Yorker that you can still spot every now and then around town, if you bother to look up from your phone. Clients may come in irked about the wait time for an appointment or how long it took to snag their Birkin, but among Legler’s responsibilities is to gently remind customers that quality takes time.

“You have to complete 18 months as an apprentice before making a bag,” they said.




Casey Legler, the concierge director at Hermès’s 706 Madison Ave. store.
MELANIE DUNEA

The concierge desk here is the first of its kind, a staff of six in addition to a butler service befitting a store that’s bigger than a flagship (the other two Maisons are in Paris and Shanghai). Legler’s role is to create “animations”—moments when servers bring out afternoon tea, or an evening conversation with artists (programming begins early this year).

“I’ll work here forever,” they said. “When I started, I felt like I was going back to an Olympic team.”

A man walked around holding his phone out and talking to a woman loudly in French in speaker mode, and rather than getting irritated I became calmer knowing that annoying people are an international class. Legler looked at him without a hint of distaste. We strolled the first floor and stumbled into the Horizons section, where patrons’ wildest dreams are made real: a portable dog tent, a skateboard, a pool table. “It’s bespoke on top of bespoke,” Legler said.

In the equestrian section, over a series of beautifully crafted leather saddles with a combined price that would get you two Audis, they pointed to a painting by Paul Slater featuring a jockey floating in midair without a horse and whispered “_Farfelu_,” one of those beautiful French words that sound like something Juliette Binoche would sigh into her belted camel coat.




The equestrian section at Hermès New York.
MELANIE DUNEA


Up the stairwell, which features artwork of different eras, is the Maison department, where Tim Skeeter, floor director, showed me his favorite items: a $47,600, hand-painted papier-mâché armchair by Studio Mumbai with a beechwood frame that looked ancient yet fresh, and a similarly priced table in Belgian blue stone, its cool, dark surface hand-chiseled by someone who, like me, may have mild OCD but harnessed it for a better use than going back home three times to make sure an ember from his one-hitter didn’t spontaneously leap onto the _New York Review of Books_ back issues he will never read.

Next door, Allan Quintanilla, men’s floor director, noted that the deep green mosaic marquetry walls of his domain alone took three months to install; the store, which is the first Hermès Maison to house the men’s and women’s boutiques under the same roof, has been in the works for eight and a half years, “because,” said Bob Chavez, president and CEO of Hermès Americas, “everything takes time at Hermès.”

Quintanilla led me to the made-to-measure suite, where one can begin a customized journey with a $1,100 shirt (even I know that is sort of affordable). When asked what he liked most about this new space, he immediately replied as someone who is excellent at retail because he loves it: “The intimacy. It’s really a moment to be with your client.”




An $869,600 Kelly Gavroche necklace at Hermès New York.
MELANIE DUNEA

One flight up, Nicole David, the women’s floor director, also curates her area to speak to the locals. If someone wants to serve heiress-at-daytime-charity-event realness, there’s a status-screaming cream cashmere jacket that’s exclusive to the store (there are only six in existence) for $37,200. She picked up a $3,725 embroidered cardigan off the rack. “Just put this over a T-shirt and jeans… I’ve noticed that women coming out of the pandemic are taking the sweatpants off,” she said.

High on a shelf but too bright to ignore was a jumping boot in acid pink (or “rose flash”; only four pairs exist) timed perfectly for next summer’s inevitable Barbiecore wave. And then there’s the jewelry inner sanctum, where an $869,600 Kelly Gavroche necklace encased in glass was so elegant yet deceptively casual that it was begging to grace Cate Blanchett’s neck at next year’s Oscars.
Advertisement - Continue Reading Below






A Birkin 25 at Hermès New York.
MELANIE DUNEA

The fourth story is Valhalla: leather goods, and the air is ripe with the pheromones of bag lust. “People can really browse and wonder at a Birkin or Kelly and understand what it is,” said floor director Denise Persad. Nearby was a $9,350 medium-size roller, in a “Traffic Jam” print that you can only get here and in Beverly Hills; it stirred my own luggage thirst because it would help complete my impossible daydream of moving into Gore Vidal’s Amalfi Coast villa. I needed to get some air to snap out of it when, miraculously, a door opened onto a rooftop garden, a postage stamp Versailles that materialized like a mirage.

Across the street a neighbor had taped posters on the windows: Hillary 2020 on one and Bernie 2020 on the other, the handiwork of a confused recluse marooned inside their own fantasyland. That’s also New York, a series of distinct isles with their own zip codes and reality distortion fields all floating in the same ocean. The original multiverse.

Here, Legler and company had fashioned a drama-free principality, both exclusive and inviting, where service is the lingua franca. Ask and you shall receive, usually with a Dominique Ansel cookie thrown in.

*This story appears in the December 2022/January 2023 issue of Town & Country. *


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Flowerlily




----------

